# Rate The Last Movie You Saw IV



## Man in Black (Feb 26, 2012)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*

MY THREAD

Previous Threads:


​

*Moneyball - 7/10
*
I liked it, didn't love it. I'm all for celebrating meritocratic ideals, there are some great performances, and there is a fantastic script. But everything felt way too low-stakes. The film does want you to think of the story more in terms of what Billy is going through as opposed to the entire team, and while I like what Billy goes through, it still didn't seem to change him significantly enough.


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 26, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> What about 08, No Country vs There will be Blood?



That's a hard one.

My opinion goes back and forth with those. Sometimes I think NCFOM won it rightly, sometimes I think maybe TWBB should have won it.
It was close that's for sure.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 26, 2012)

Thread 3 Pt 1 was technically the last thread. Just change it to IV.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 26, 2012)

because the part II thread sucks


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 26, 2012)

I'll ask a mod, just like I did last time


----------



## Kobe (Feb 26, 2012)

4th thread? you guys are such spammers. smh.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 26, 2012)

I made the thread.  Just post there


----------



## Stunna (Feb 26, 2012)

Feels like just yesterday the third thread had been made.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 26, 2012)

I agree. Also Paul Thomas Anderson probably should have taken Best Director.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 26, 2012)

Feels like just yesterday the third thread had been made.


----------



## Sasuke Uchiha (Feb 26, 2012)

*The Women in Black - 2/10* It was a horrible and I don't say this as it's a horror movie. But it had no plot worthy of capturing the audience the scare tactics were childish. Daniel Radcliffe picked a bad movie to start he's move away from Harry Potter. The ending was LOSTesque and it didn't even do that right. Simply a bore of a movie. Avoid at all costs.


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 26, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> I agree. Also Paul Thomas Anderson probably should have taken Best Director.



Yeah, I guess so.

And I'm probably among the few people who would have actually nominated its "music"...and even let it win.


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 26, 2012)

Forgot to mention that yesterday the trailers were horrible. American Pie 4, MIB 3, This Means War... no one laughed. Was a bit awkward


----------



## Vault (Feb 26, 2012)

First page + subscription.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 26, 2012)

Paul Tomas Anderson should make an East of Eden film.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 26, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> I agree. Also Paul Thomas Anderson probably should have taken Best Director.



Im not even sure on that.  It was a tough one to be sure.


----------



## Sasuke Uchiha (Feb 26, 2012)

αshɘs said:


> Forgot to mention that yesterday the trailers were horrible. American Pie 4, MIB 3, This Means War... no one laughed. Was a bit awkward



Same here. 7500 trailer got people shouting "I hate these Goddamm snakes on this Goddamm plane"


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 26, 2012)

I hope Clooney and Pitt will win a shared award so that Ennoea can be happy


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 26, 2012)

Che: Part One- B+

It's a fairly compelling guerrilla warfare film. I was generally interested, the action (when it happened) felt real and I liked the tactics involved. Benicio del Toro is great in the titular role and I like how they portray him neutrally. He has his good parts and his bad parts.

But I felt the narrative was kind of sloppy and this made it occasionally hard to follow.


----------



## James Bond (Feb 26, 2012)

Jack and Jill - 0/10


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 26, 2012)

Did you get paid to watch that?


----------



## Vault (Feb 26, 2012)

Why torture yourself watching that?


----------



## Pseudo (Feb 26, 2012)

Pitt has starred in more quality films than any actor in recent memory.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 26, 2012)

Law Abiding Citizen

First film in history where all the Black people survive


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Feb 26, 2012)

I was surprised with all the hate for Law Abiding Citizen when it first came out. The biggest complaint I heard is how unrealistic it was . Like it matters in a movie .

*My Cousin Vinny*- I really liked this move. Silly in some parts but Joe Pesci turns out awesome.

*My rating: 7.6/10*

You know, I was watching Durarara!! the other day, and saw two Baccano! characters in it. Baccano! is everywhere in Durarara!!, with all the posters everywhere, and the short cameo from two of Baccano!'s characters. The makers of Durarara!! must really like Baccano!.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 26, 2012)

Watching the Oscars Live Stream, who the fuck are these guys?

Omg Artist is like sooo Unique and sooo charming and it should beat like everyone because it was just so differaant.

Oh fuck they're talking about Brand names. I'm out.


----------



## Yasha (Feb 26, 2012)

> What about 08, No Country vs There will be Blood?



That's a hard one.

Hmm....ehhhh.....errrrr......ok, No Country sucks more.


*The Descendants*

Not bad. It has some funny moments and at least George Clooney was trying.

7.5/10


----------



## Vault (Feb 26, 2012)

I don't understand the Artist hype. Just because its a movie from a bygone era.

There will be blood stomps, easily. It's not as close as peple think :/


----------



## Rukia (Feb 26, 2012)

_Mikal Cronin_


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 26, 2012)

*Super 8*

Honestly this movie was shit. I don't feel like listing all of the things I didn't like about it.

1/5

I am giving it a point because the beginning gave me a little bit of hope and suspense wanting to know what the hell the movie was about. 


*Rise of the Planet of the Apes*

Never have seen the originals and know little about the movie but the previews were enticing. It didn't like up to what I thought it would be though. Not a lot of good I have to say about it except that watching Apes go.....Ape shit (no pun intended) is cool and it was actually kind of unnerving when he first spoke. 

2/5 probably being generous though. 


Wouldn't rewatch either of this and wouldn't recommend them either.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 26, 2012)

Dang, Cyphon. You're almost as harsh as Rukia.


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 26, 2012)

You think so? 

What do you rate those movies? Assuming you have seen them of course. 

I thought I was being pretty fair


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 26, 2012)

*Moneyball (2011)​*​
The second movie in the marathon was Moneyball, based on the novel with the same title. I had seen Moneyball in theaters earlier in the year, and for the most part I liked it, but I was a little flustered at the time due to a head ache.

This second showing was much more enjoyable for me. I really took in a lot of the good one liners in the movie, and appreciated the impact of the interesting (and true) story.

Billy Beane: [Suggesting a player for first base] Scott Hatteberg.
Scout Barry: Who?
Billy Beane: Exactly. The guy sounds like an Oakland A already. 

The storyline follows the Oakland As, a small market MLB baseball team based out in the Bay Area. After a good run in the playoffs, the A's were stripped of their talent from bigger market teams, and were thrown back into a rebuilding year. Billy Beane (Brad Pitt), is the GM, and he has high ambitions of winning while most of upper management is only concern with tanking the season and buying guys only for temporary draws.

[at the scouts meeting discussing the players]
Grady Fuson: Artie, who do you like?
Scout Artie: I like Perez. He's got a classy swing, it's a real clean stroke.
Scout Barry: He can't hit the curve ball.
Scout Artie: Yeah, there's some work to be done, I'll admit that.
Scout Barry: Yeah, there is.
Scout Artie: But he's noticeable.
Matt Keough: And an ugly girlfriend.
Scout Barry: What does that mean?
Matt Keough: Ugly girl friend means no confidence.
Scout Barry: Okay.
John Poloni: Oh, now, you guys are full of it, Artie's right. This guy's got an attitude and an attitude is good. I mean it's the kind of guy who walks into a room his dick has already been there for two minutes.
Scout Pote: He passes the eye candy test. He's got the looks, he's great at playing the part. He just needs to get some playing time.
Matt Keough: I'm just saying his girlfriend is a six at best.

Beane meets an analyst who seems to have a similar thought process to himself at a meeting with the Cleveland Indians, Peter Brand (Jonah Hill) is an extremely timid individual, and he has good chemistry with the natural charismatic Beane. They develop a system, which crunches nothing but numbers, and doesn't take most intangibles into account and recruits a bunch of people in the league that no one else wants. It's quite interesting to see how the rest of upper management responds to this (primarily the scouts and coaches).


*Spoiler*: __ 



After a while, the A's go on a huge win streak, which feels rewarding after a long and for the most part troubling journey. It's a real butt pincher for those that don't know what happens in real life, especially the last game they cover where Beane attends a game (which he considers a jynx), and the A's nearly blow a huge lead for their attempt at breaking an MLB record for most wins in a row.

While disappointing, it's not heart breaking that the A's lost in the playoffs (though Beane does not like it, which is consistent with his character). It comes off more of a moral victory to a normal person for a team to over achieve so much, not to mention it was cool seeing big market franchises like the Red Sox try to recruit Beane and emulate his unorthodox style.


.

Brad Pitt kind of plays a typical Brad Pitt character, but he is very sly and smooth as usual. By the way, has anyone noticed that Brad Pitt's character is always eating stuff in his movies? Overall solid acting performances from most, though Jonah Hill and Brad Pitt primarily dominate the camera time. Jonah Hill did a good job of playing a shy nerd guy as opposed to his loud fat mouth self.

I wouldn't place this film of the top ten of 2011, though it is quality. It is likely worth of its nomination for best adapted screenplay, though I don't particularity see the argument for its other accolades. 

Overall, it's a solid flick, good dialogue, captivating storyline, a nice reference of sports history and pretty good acting. *3/5*.

Best Motion Picture Ranking

1. Moneyball
2. War Horse


----------



## Stunna (Feb 26, 2012)

I'd give a 4/5 to both of those movies. Maybe a 3.5 at the lowest. But then, people say I'm too lenient.


----------



## Vault (Feb 26, 2012)

Lol those rates. Rukia might lose his spot if this continues.  

Super 8 has very strong cinematography :/ while rise is also a good movie not the original but nonetheless good, both are 8/10 :/


----------



## Rukia (Feb 26, 2012)

I definitely won't have a problem if Aaron Sorkin wins for screenplay tonight.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 26, 2012)

> has anyone noticed that Brad Pitt's character is always eating stuff in his movies?



He really does.

Cyphon just admit it, you only like buddy comedies.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 26, 2012)

I read the Cracked article on that.

*Hugo for Best Cinematography*


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 26, 2012)

Stunna said:


> I'd give a 4/5 to both of those movies. Maybe a 3.5 at the lowest. But then, people say I'm too lenient.



Well we all have our own things we enjoy but if you don't mind answering what exactly did you like?

Mainly for Super 8 since I gave it the lower rating. 

I honestly can't think of anything to compliment on besides the train wreck.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 26, 2012)

Really, I liked everything besides the kids' comedic relief; silly stuff like the train wreck, which I thought was ridiculous; and some other things that don't really come to mind at the moment.

*Hugo for Best Art Direction*


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 26, 2012)

Hugo won best cinematography or you're just saying you think it should?

Either way, I don't agree with that at all.


----------



## Vault (Feb 26, 2012)

He thinks blue streak is proper quality  

War horse to make a clean sweep


----------



## Stunna (Feb 26, 2012)

My bolded posts are movies that _did_ win.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 26, 2012)

im trapped between a bad montage for the academy awards and pitt bull w/ chris brown stinking up the all star game half time show.


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 26, 2012)

I guess my ratings are different from a lot of people because I don't get as technical. The main things I consider are if it meets my expectations and overall entertainment value. I guess rewatch value should also be up there.

For example someone mentioned cinematography.....I didn't even know what that meant if I am being honest. Googled it and now I am a bit more informed though


----------



## Stunna (Feb 26, 2012)

I don't have a good eye for technical things either.

I've a good enough eye to know that Hugo shouldn't gotten best cinematography though.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 26, 2012)

Hugo won for Cinematography. I haven't seen it so can't comment but I thought this was one that War Horse would win.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 26, 2012)

*Mark Bridges won Best Costume Design for The Artist*


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Feb 26, 2012)

Cyphon said:


> *Super 8*
> 
> Honestly this movie was shit. I don't feel like listing all of the things I didn't like about it.
> 
> ...



Damn Cyphon, those were pretty harsh reviews .

I personally liked both Super 8(Surprising, since I hate J.J. Abrams) and Rise of the Planet of the Apes. Super 8 had a very good story, and the children were actually not annoying. It was a surprise to have such a sweet sci-fi film .

Rise of the Planet of the Apes helped boost James Franco into the "alright" category(with 127 Hours help). Hell, I can't remember a movie I liked where an animal was the centralized part of the movie .


----------



## Vault (Feb 26, 2012)

You know what, im going to try Tree of life once more. The visuals are breathtaking but christ can I do it?


----------



## Rukia (Feb 26, 2012)

I'm starting a hunger strike on the first of March.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 26, 2012)

*Mark Coulier won Best Makeup for The Iron Lady*


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 26, 2012)

> You know what, im going to try Tree of life once more. The visuals are breathtaking but christ can I do it?



Maybe put it off till you actually want to watch it rather trying to force yourself to like it Vault.


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 26, 2012)

Magnum Bookworm said:


> Damn Cyphon, those were pretty harsh reviews .



And here I thought I was actually more lenient than most people 



> Super 8 had a very good story, and the children were actually not annoying.



I definitely have to disagree with both of these things. I thought the kids were one of the worst parts. The girl did well and the main boy (Joe I think?) were good. The others tried to be funny and weren't or their gimmicks just annoyed me. 

Story....Ugh. I didn't even know what the hell was the point of most of what we were seeing. I dunno. Like I said "to each his own" but man, I couldn't wait for it to end and actually I didn't. I turned it off before it finished. It was putting me to sleep.



> Rise of the Planet of the Apes helped boost James Franco into the "alright" category(with 127 Hours help).



I was actually going to point out that I liked Frano in this but I was being lazy.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 26, 2012)

It sounds like the awards have been fairly unpredictable so far.  A movie made by Martin Scorsese is doing well.  Totally unexpected.





Cyphon said:


> And here I thought I was actually more lenient than most people


Not around here.

Almost every film gets a 9/10.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 26, 2012)

really all these montages and stock footages of older movies shows how bad the academy awards is. field of dreams was nominated for best picture one year? jesus christ!


----------



## Rukia (Feb 26, 2012)

I agree.  Field of Dreams is terrible.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Feb 26, 2012)

Watch the Artist win Best Picture.

Didn't you know the Academy is made up of 60 year old British white guys ?


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 26, 2012)

I remember thinking Fields of Dreams must be great because of the Oscar hype and then I watched it.

If they want to suck Scorsese's cock then just do that, no need to thrust his films with awards when they don't deserve them.


----------



## Vault (Feb 26, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Maybe put it off till you actually want to watch it rather trying to force yourself to like it Vault.



That's the thing. I actually thought about it quite alot today for some weird reason. Only reason why im toying with the idea of rewatching.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 26, 2012)

*A Separation won Best Foreign Language Film*

I can't help but notice that 9 times out of 10, if a movie got over 80% on Rotten Tomatoes, and was critically acclaimed, 90% of people who frequent this thread will hate it.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 26, 2012)

So next year when we are outraged by the nominations... we should remember that this is nothing new.  The Academy has been doing a poor job for 50 years.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 26, 2012)

Stunna said:


> *A Separation won Best Foreign Language Film*
> 
> I can't help but notice that 9 times out of 10, if a movie got over 80% on Rotten Tomatoes, and was critically acclaimed, 90% of people who frequent this thread will hate it.



Does that mean the movies people here like get less than an 80% on rotten tomatoes?


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 26, 2012)

the fat chick from bridesmaid got nominated too, probably has to be the worst nominee of the year.

and holy shit, that chick looks like an old guy in the movie they showed after the bridesmaid clip.


----------



## Vault (Feb 26, 2012)

Stunna thats bull, A separation is loved here :/


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 26, 2012)

> A Separation won Best Foreign Language Film
> 
> I can't help but notice that 9 times out of 10, if a movie got over 80% on Rotten Tomatoes, and was critically acclaimed, 90% of people who frequent this thread will hate it



Examples.

Oh finally a good film winning an Oscar


----------



## Stunna (Feb 26, 2012)

Maybe the percentage was too high, but it happens often.

*Octavia Spencer won Best Supporting Actress for The Help*

And no I'm not going to go through the last thread for examples.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 26, 2012)

I'm not a big fan of Octavia Spencers performance either. Out of the nominees I would have went with the hispanic chick from The Artist followed by the white slut from The Help.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 26, 2012)

The chick from Artist was pretty wooden tbh.


----------



## Pseudo (Feb 26, 2012)

Dat Octavia Spencer


----------



## Pseudo (Feb 26, 2012)

GWTDT will win editing!


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Feb 26, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Maybe the percentage was too high, but it happens often.
> 
> *Octavia Spencer won Best Supporting Actress for The Help*
> 
> And no I'm not going to go through the last thread for examples.



The week The Help came out, I had to stand in a long damn line at the library for every 40 year old woman who had placed a hold on it. Took me about 20 minutes to get my book and back to the car .


----------



## Vault (Feb 26, 2012)

Nice siggy Pseudo


----------



## Stunna (Feb 26, 2012)

*Kirk Baxter and Angus Wall won for Best Editing for The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo*


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 26, 2012)

I thought War Horse had superior editing than those other nominees.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Feb 26, 2012)

I haven't seen The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo, but if it's as close to the book as my English teacher claims it is, it should have been nominated for Best Picture. Then again, I guess the Academy can't take TGWTD's content .


----------



## Stunna (Feb 26, 2012)

*Phillip Stockton and Eugene Gearty won Best Sound Editing for Hugo*

*Tom Fleischman and John Midgley won Best Sound Mixing for Hugo*


----------



## Pseudo (Feb 26, 2012)

Vault said:


> Nice siggy Pseudo



Hopefully I'll get the ava to go along with it soon!



Lol at no one clapping for Transformers!


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 26, 2012)

I thought GWTDT needed some editing

Seriously just suck Scorsese's cock already Hollywood.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 26, 2012)

Magnum Bookworm said:


> I haven't seen The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo, but if it's as close to the book as my English teacher claims it is, it should have been nominated for Best Picture. Then again, I guess the Academy can't take TGWTD's content .



It's better than most of the nominees, but it's not top 5 or anything.


----------



## Pseudo (Feb 26, 2012)

When Streep looses I will rejoice!


----------



## Vault (Feb 26, 2012)

I love how smug Scorsese is with all these Hugo sweeps


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 26, 2012)

Shame had some great Editing

I'm not sure how smug he can be since they're only giving him the stuff because he's not gonna get any of the main ones.


----------



## Vault (Feb 26, 2012)

That one guy messed up the trick


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 26, 2012)

Only nominee I even watched was Moneyball and I almost passed that up. Looking at some of the trailers though I think Hugo looked kind of interesting. None of the others seemed like something I would enjoy.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 26, 2012)

lmao, I was wondering if I saw that right.


----------



## Pseudo (Feb 26, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> I'm not sure how smug he can be since they're only giving him the stuff because he's not gonna get any of the main ones.



They're still making up for all the times they snubbed him.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 26, 2012)

*Undefeated won Best Documentary Feature*


----------



## Stunna (Feb 26, 2012)

*Rango won Best Animated Feature*


----------



## Vault (Feb 26, 2012)

Animated nominees  The part Stunna was waiting for.


----------



## Pseudo (Feb 26, 2012)

Dreamworks was not happy with this win. They're is no satisfaction when Pixar isn't there.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 26, 2012)

Vault said:


> Animated nominees  The part Stunna was waiting for.


Not really. I'm unfamiliar with those that didn't receive a wide release, but this appeared to be an overall mediocre year for animation.


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 26, 2012)

Haven't seen it but my guess is that Kung Fu Panda 2 should have won. Rango was just okay IIRC.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 26, 2012)

Kung Fu Panda 2 was horrible.


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 26, 2012)

Was it?

1 was awesome so I thought maybe 2 could match


----------



## Stunna (Feb 26, 2012)

I never saw 2, but the first one was indeed good.


----------



## Vault (Feb 26, 2012)

Jonah looks genuinely pissed at Emma.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 26, 2012)

*Hugo won Best Visual Effects*


----------



## Vault (Feb 26, 2012)

Hugo again  

Datscorsese


----------



## Pseudo (Feb 26, 2012)

:smugscorsese_ jpg.

It was either plummer or the other old dude. They need something to talk about tomorrow in the news.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 26, 2012)

Kung Fu Panda wasn't good.  You guys are crazy.  Am I wrong to say that it was supposed to be a comedy?  You don't cast Jack Black unless you are making a comedy.  A comedy with zero laughs can only be considered a miserable failure.

I never saw Kung Fu Panda 2.  But I have a hard time believing it's any better.


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 26, 2012)

I agree it wasn't that funny but I thought it nailed everything else. I never really consider animated films a specific genre. I just consider them animated. Or is that a genre?


----------



## Vault (Feb 26, 2012)

You just don't cast Jack black, end of.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 26, 2012)

*Christopher Plummer won Best Supporting Actor for Beginners*


----------



## Vault (Feb 26, 2012)

Hill didn't win


----------



## Pseudo (Feb 26, 2012)

ThePseudo said:


> It was either plummer or the other old dude. They need something to talk about tomorrow in the news.



Vault you seriously thought Hill had a chance?

Viola Davis will win BA.


----------



## Vault (Feb 26, 2012)

Titanic in 3D, really?


----------



## Vault (Feb 26, 2012)

Pseudo I don't trust the academy, at all


----------



## Pseudo (Feb 26, 2012)

Vault said:


> Pseudo I don't trust the academy, at all



They need something news worthy and that's why Plummer had to win. Viola may win for this very reason.


----------



## Vault (Feb 26, 2012)

It begins, datwarhorse


----------



## Pseudo (Feb 26, 2012)

Best OS- The Artist will win.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 26, 2012)

*The Artist won Best Original Soundtrack*


----------



## Vault (Feb 26, 2012)

But dathorse


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 26, 2012)

How the F did Hugo beat Planet of the Apes in effects? The film wasn't the best but those effects were outstanding.


----------



## Pseudo (Feb 26, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> How the F did Hugo beat Planet of the Apes in effects? The film wasn't the best but those effects were outstanding.



It's the past snubs man.


----------



## Vault (Feb 26, 2012)

Enno it's Scorsese remember


----------



## Vault (Feb 26, 2012)

What a useless award.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 26, 2012)

*Bret McKenzie won Best Original Song for Man or Muppet from The Muppets*


----------



## Stunna (Feb 26, 2012)

*The Descendants won for Best Adapted Screenplay*


----------



## Stunna (Feb 26, 2012)

*Midnight in Paris won for Best Original Screenplay*


----------



## Pseudo (Feb 26, 2012)

Stunna said:


> *Midnight in Paris won for Best Original Screenplay*



Over The Artist?. Maybe TTOL has a chance at beating The Artist after all


----------



## Stunna (Feb 26, 2012)

*The Shore won Best Live Action Short Film*


----------



## Stunna (Feb 26, 2012)

*Saving Face won for Best Documentary Feature*


----------



## Stunna (Feb 26, 2012)

*The Fantastic Flying Books of Mr. Morris Lessmore won for Best Animated Short Film*


----------



## Stunna (Feb 26, 2012)

*Michel Hazanavicius won for Best Director for The Artist*


----------



## Vault (Feb 26, 2012)

The artist is going to take home the big ones it seems. Pfft im not happy.


----------



## Pseudo (Feb 26, 2012)

At least it wasn't War Horse.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 26, 2012)

Stunna said:


> *The Fantastic Flying Books of Mr. Morris Lessmore won for Best Animated Short Film*


This, A Separation, and Rango are the only choices I agree with so far.


----------



## Pseudo (Feb 26, 2012)

Which film won best Cinematography?


----------



## Stunna (Feb 26, 2012)

Hugo          did.


----------



## Vault (Feb 26, 2012)

Atleast the horse tried  Im sorry but i hate the artist.


----------



## Pseudo (Feb 26, 2012)

They better give Terry an award before he kicks the bucket.


----------



## Vault (Feb 26, 2012)

Im about to be pissed aren't I. Oldman deserves his smily dammit.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 26, 2012)

Best Director wasn't the greatest Category anyway, I think Malick should have won but I doubt many would agree with that.

Jean's gonna take it Vault.


----------



## Vault (Feb 26, 2012)

Fuuuuuuuuu


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 26, 2012)

Halloween II (2009)
7.5/10


----------



## Stunna (Feb 26, 2012)

*Jean Dujardin won for Best Actor for The Artist*


----------



## Vault (Feb 26, 2012)

Im incredibly annoyed right now. So much for not caring.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 26, 2012)

Clooney and Pitt must be shaking their fists

Jean Dujardin was probably the most predictable, no way he was gonna lose. He was the best thing about the Artist.


----------



## Pseudo (Feb 26, 2012)

Wow, Gary lost! I'm pissed.


----------



## Vault (Feb 26, 2012)

ThePseudo said:


> Wow, Gary lost! I'm pissed.



He really deserved that Oscar.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 26, 2012)

Vault where are you watching the Ceremony?


----------



## Vault (Feb 26, 2012)

Rooney Mara


----------



## Vault (Feb 26, 2012)

Its a stream Enno, you?


----------



## Pseudo (Feb 26, 2012)

Streep is one hot old lady. Viola should win


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 26, 2012)

Links. Mine went off half an hour ago.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 26, 2012)

*Meryl Streep won for Best Actress for The Iron Lady*


----------



## Pseudo (Feb 26, 2012)

Stunna said:


> *Meryl Streep won for Best Actress for The Iron Lady*


----------



## Vault (Feb 26, 2012)

_Mikal Cronin_

The quality is surprisingly good  

Streep won, big surprise there.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 26, 2012)

Who didn't see that coming. Yawn.


----------



## Vault (Feb 26, 2012)

The artist will win the big one. Bleh.


----------



## Pseudo (Feb 26, 2012)

*Yawn*   .


----------



## Stunna (Feb 26, 2012)

*The Artist won for Best Motion Picture*


----------



## Vault (Feb 26, 2012)

Fuck sake  it actually happening is even worse.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 26, 2012)

Is he short or are the women just really tall?


----------



## Vault (Feb 26, 2012)

Oscars  year after fucking year!


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 26, 2012)

pick me up before you go go


----------



## Vault (Feb 26, 2012)

I hope this doesnt start a.silent movie craze.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 26, 2012)

Hey atleast it wasn't Hugo

Also suck it Spielberg, noone fell for your calculated waah fest.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 26, 2012)

I sort of feel like I just wasted three hours.

I'm going to bed.


----------



## Vault (Feb 26, 2012)

Violent By Design said:


> pick me up before you go go



You will be left hanging like a yo yo


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 26, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Also suck it Spielberg, noone fell for your calculated waah fest.



a lot of people did .


----------



## Stunna (Feb 26, 2012)

>.>

<.<

...


----------



## Vault (Feb 26, 2012)

Scorsese's smugness seemed to wash off as the night wore on.


----------



## Jena (Feb 26, 2012)

*300*- 6.5/10
Specific scenes in this movie are awesome, but the beginning is terribly paced and boring as fuck. I didn't get to finish it either, but at least I got to watch the core of the violence unfold.

*Megamind*- 8/10
Not really much to say about it, I just love this movie.

*Spiderman*- 8/10
That would be an 8/10 on the enjoyment scale. This movie is really stupid. It makes me really happy, though. I was also babysitting during it and I helped "Spiderman" (aka a 4 year old) defeat an invading army of evil chicken nuggets. Strangely I think this enhanced the movie watching experience. The evil chicken nuggets were more developed than Green Goblin (who is apparently _really_ called The Green Vomit because "his suit is ugly and looks like a booger.")


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Feb 26, 2012)

Sacha owned that bitch like a baws ...
[YOUTUBE]mhAg0COnqds[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nakor (Feb 26, 2012)

Stunna said:


> I sort of feel like I just wasted three hours.
> 
> I'm going to bed.



Which is why I didn't watch it. It's rare when the Oscars are not disappointing.

Paul - 7/10
Eh. I like Simon Pegg and Nick Frost but this is probably their weakest effort.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 27, 2012)

well another year another silly ceremony

glad I missed that.

but about the Scorsese wins.  He's been snubbed for years so I'm ok with this.  He made Taxi Driver I don't give a darn if he wins for Hugo or a lesser film.  Taxi Driver.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 27, 2012)

snubbed for years? didnt he get shit for the departed


----------



## Parallax (Feb 27, 2012)

who cares

he also made Mean Streets, Goodfellas, and Raging Bull

he can win till he croaks for all I care.


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 27, 2012)

Lol I thought the black and white days are long gone.
People and their silly fashions.

Glad I didn't waste time watching Oscars this year.
I'm sure will be one those years no-one will remember who won.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 27, 2012)

*The League season 1*

I marathoned the whole thing today (it was only 6 episodes).  I'm a fan based on the small sampling that I got.  Iono as a sports fan and someone who does Fantasy sporting with friends I can enjoy some of the shit that goes down (trades, player injuries, bets, etc.) shit gets personal so I enjoy it.  If the premise of the show doesn't interest you don't bother but I think it's worth a watch.  I also have a soft spot for sophmoric silly humor and it delivered on it's premise.  I'm pretty excited about season 2.


----------



## Time Expired (Feb 27, 2012)

Posting in a new _Last Movie You Saw_ thread 


*Tony Takitani: very refreshing/10*

Wonderfully quirky (both in presentation and subject matter).


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 27, 2012)

I knew they would snub Lubezki :/

But at least A Separation won

Also, back then Aviator won 5 awards too, but then failed to win the major ones, so Hugo's situation isn't unique.


----------



## Stripes (Feb 27, 2012)

Puss in Boots' 9/10


It was funny, and enjoyed it way more then expected.


----------



## martinluke (Feb 27, 2012)

recently i watched ghost rider spirit of vengeance it was a good movie Nicolas cage has done wonders on the screen


----------



## Pseudo (Feb 27, 2012)

If TTOL won it would have beens more memorable.


----------



## Jαmes (Feb 27, 2012)

just rewatched the lord of the rings: return of the king. definitely a 10/10. dunno why i didn't enjoy it the first time as much as i did this time around. even though i watched the extended edition, which i believe was around 4 hours, i was kept entertained and wanting for more the whole time :33


----------



## Pseudo (Feb 27, 2012)

So The Girl Who played with Fire is an average compared to the first. Can Fincher succeed where the Swedish version failed or is the source material not great to work with ?


----------



## Rukia (Feb 27, 2012)

Fincher probably won't be back.


----------



## Vault (Feb 27, 2012)

The second book is better than the first most people say, I say its about equal. However the final book is the weakest.


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 27, 2012)

Okay so I think I am going to give some of these Best Picture nominees a try. Not all of them because tbh most of them aren't something I would normally watch. As I mentioned I have already watched Moneyball. Of the remaining I am going to watch Midnight in Paris, Hugo, Extremely Loud and Incrdibly Close and The Descendants.


----------



## Vault (Feb 27, 2012)

Im sure you will hate all of them. Im indifferent to most of the films there anyway. Midnight in Paris and The descendants I like though.


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 27, 2012)

I have a feeling you would be better off going through the Best Foreign Language Film list

just like anyone else


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 27, 2012)

Ye of little faith!

There may be some gems in this batch that I will enjoy.


----------



## Vault (Feb 27, 2012)

Err that I doubt, the movie themselves are so and so. 

A separation won, that alone makes me happy.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 27, 2012)

None of the movies were that great, in hindsight Shame was better than them all.


----------



## Vault (Feb 27, 2012)

Steve McQueen is a brilliant director, he should atleast get a nod. Meh who cares anyway. 

His next project has me excited though, it has Brad Pitt, Michael Fassbender and Chiwetel Ejiofor  

This movie should be amazing.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 27, 2012)

Brad Pitt continues to get the best gigs around.

Malick's four movies:



> *Voyage of Time:*
> 
> Brad Pitt, Emma Thompson
> 
> ...



Look at those casts. Well Voyage of Time is only narration tho.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 27, 2012)

man I'm excited for those projects it's nuts.


and I haven't seen Shame but I'll probably think it's not as good as Tree of Life or Drive.  We'll see though.

And Pitt get's the best projects because he's a good actor Eno.  You're just jealous he ain't British :|


----------



## Vault (Feb 27, 2012)

Why do you not like Pitt, Enno?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 27, 2012)

*Underworld: Awakening - 4/10*


Wow, this movie was stupid. It made no sense. First you got a girl who was born in a lab in America, surrounded by American accents, never exposed to anything but that, and she somehow has an English accent.



Then you have a bunch of genius scientists trying to gas a vampire.



*Gas a vampire.*

Think about it.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 27, 2012)

> And Pitt get's the best projects because he's a good actor Eno. You're just jealous he ain't British.



I liked Pitt in Meet Joe Black, because he was dead


----------



## Rukia (Feb 27, 2012)

I don't think Pitt is all that great.  He typically plays Brad Pitt in every movie.  I think it is pretty clear that good directors are able to coax good performances out of their actors.  Put Brad Putt with McG and see how he does.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 27, 2012)

He plays the most diverse and best roles in Hollywood, but imo never shakes off Brad Pitt in any of them. Not to mention I think he overacts at times. I'm not saying he's a bad actor just overrated. Simply he's never gotten an emotional response from me, something I've gotten from most of the other big names, even Cruise. 

I repeat he's a good actor, he ticks the boxes but his performances are too cold and calculated for me. Just my opinion, noone has to agree with it. Also his delivery of dialogue, very monotone.


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 27, 2012)

Shame doesn't look interesting to me either.

On the subject of Brad Pitt. He is okay. I have never been a huge fan but I don't mind him either.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 27, 2012)

> Shame doesn't look interesting to me either.



Yeah I think you should avoid it since you said you don't like slower paced films. Have you seen Horrible Bosses?


----------



## Vault (Feb 27, 2012)

Enno


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 27, 2012)

Yeah I have seen Horrible Bosses.


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 27, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Malick's four movies:
> 
> Look at those casts. Well Voyage of Time is only narration tho.



Bale and Blanchett are also going to be in Lawless it seems. Plus there's Portman in those two too. Are these casts really confirmed? 

Today I found this btw

Retail Pre-order Bonuses 

opinions?



Rukia said:


> I don't think Pitt is all that great.  He typically plays Brad Pitt in every movie.  I think it is pretty clear that good directors are able to coax good performances out of their actors.  Put Brad Putt with McG and see how he does.



Let's put Fassbender with McG and see how he does


----------



## Tyrion (Feb 27, 2012)

Safe House

10/ outta motha fucking 10!

Words cannot describe how good this movie was


----------



## Rukia (Feb 27, 2012)

αshɘs said:


> Let's put Fassbender with McG and see how he does


Fassbender's best performances > Pitt's best performances.


----------



## Tyrion (Feb 27, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Fassbender's best performances > Pitt's best performances.



You crazy? Brad Pitt solo'd Troy.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 27, 2012)

*The Godfather II - 8.5/10*

It was aiight. Nothing too epic or anything, but aiight. I liked Deniro in this one.

My only problem is that I didn't like how the story unfolded. Too much bouncing between timelines. I was more interested in Vito's backstory than the current timeline and they really took a shit on his rise to power, never really explaining too much or elaborating.


----------



## Vault (Feb 27, 2012)

A.Glover92 said:


> You crazy? Brad Pitt solo'd Troy.



You sack of wine. You honestly believe Pitt's best performance is in Troy?


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 27, 2012)

Bloom and Pitt soloed Troy.

Malick is a hard one. It's his own projects so he should be allowed to do what he wants but from an actor's opinion it could be seen as unprofessional. Plummer knows Malick and we don't so I can't hate on him.



> Yeah I have seen Horrible Bosses.



Not sure I know many new Buddy Comedies, try The Other Guys.


----------



## Tyrion (Feb 27, 2012)

Vault said:


> You sack of wine. You honestly believe Pitt's best performance is in Troy?



Personally, yeah. I've seen quiet a lot of Pitt's movies and his performance in Troy was mind blowing to me. It's not a easy job to portray a epic character... had a hard time between Troy and IB but Troy edged it for me after rewatching it 3 times


----------



## Rukia (Feb 27, 2012)

Mallick is a hermit and a recluse.  Is it really so surprising that some people would have a difficult time interacting with him?


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 27, 2012)

It's good that Troy had one versatile actor in Eric Bana



> Is it really so surprising that some people would have a difficult time interacting with him?



I loved Plummers line of "He's more interested in shooting Osprey than the film."


----------



## Vault (Feb 27, 2012)

The Other Guys i think is brilliant. That opening 15 minutes alone is just amazing. 

Bana was better than the rest in Troy :/

Edit 

Enno you are spot on


----------



## Rukia (Feb 27, 2012)

The Other Guys is pretty funny.  Better than Bridesmaids.  That's for sure.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 27, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> My only problem is that I didn't like how the story unfolded. Too much bouncing between timelines.


Thank   you.


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 27, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Not sure I know many new Buddy Comedies, try The Other Guys.



Already seen it. And just for the record I wasn't asking for recommendations, no offense. 

I watch stuff I want to see and sometimes stuff I don't want to see. Fills in the time when the mood strikes me. 



Vault said:


> The Other Guys i think is brilliant. That opening 15 minutes alone is just amazing.



I dunno that I would go that far. The Other Guys is more funny to me when I reference it with other people as opposed to actual lol's while watching. Definitely enjoyable though. 



Rukia said:


> The Other Guys is pretty funny.  Better than Bridesmaids.  That's for sure.



Bridesmaids was shit. 

IMO one of the better comedies last year was Take Me Home Tonight. Of course I dunno the whole list of comedies out last year so their may be better I can't remember.


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 27, 2012)

Peter O'Toole was in Troy, right? That makes him the best in that crappy movie by default.

*Punch-Drunk Love*

What do you know, an Adam Sandler movie, that's not just good, but borderline great? Anderson made such a strange, yet charming movie. I wasn't even expecting to like it this much. It's very atmospheric, it switches between moods here and there, and it does it effortlessly so. And it's also funny at times. I mean, I pretty much have a hate relationship with comedies, which has been going on for a while, and then comes a movie starring freaking Adam Sandler which I find funny? Surreal. This was probably his best role btw. He's miserable, cute, scary and badass? The fuck is going on here 
The weird music and cool cinematography also add a lot to this. So, I finished watching all of PTA's movies. Many people would probably call this his weakest, but I'm not sure about that.

And now I'm going to make some posset :ho



Rukia said:


> Fassbender's best performances > Pitt's best performances.



It just wasn't fair how you used McG. Just look at Bale from Terminator Salvation.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 27, 2012)

*London Boulevard - 4/10*

Wake me up when the movie gets interesting.


Oh, wait, it never does. I gave it a 4 due only to a couple interesting parts when things actually happen. Otherwise this movie is pretty lame, predictable, cliche, and dumb. You never care about any of the characters; you never really know why the guy went to prison (or if they explain it you're too bored to notice because you're doing something else instead); you know what's going to happen and how it will happen.

It's just another one of _those _films. Guy gets out of prison, wants to go straight, is pressured into his old way of life, blah blah blah. Only this one has no payoff.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 27, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Fincher probably won't be back.



Which is sad because it was the execution that made that movie...


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 27, 2012)

LB would have been probably better if it just focused on Farrell and Knightley getting into some adventures rather than Farrell just dicking around.


----------



## Pseudo (Feb 27, 2012)

Plummer is a jerk.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 27, 2012)

Here guys.  Watch this short film.  This is oscar winner that actually deserves its award.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Adzywe9xeIU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jena (Feb 27, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Here guys.  Watch this short film.  This is oscar winner that actually deserves its award.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Adzywe9xeIU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Parallax (Feb 27, 2012)

awww man I missed all the good posts

I will say lol Fassbender hasn't been in anything as memorable and frankly outstanding as Fight Club, where the cast was perfect.  Maybe he will one day.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 27, 2012)

> What do you know, an Adam Sandler movie, that's not just good, but borderline great?



What do you mean, his filmography is better than Pitts


----------



## Vault (Feb 27, 2012)

Enno you lost me there.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 27, 2012)

Eno's trying to channel his inner Rukia

only to fail


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 27, 2012)

It was a joke lol. And noone appreciates Sandler films


----------



## Pseudo (Feb 27, 2012)

Rukia's Fassbender worship has gone out of control. Pitt's filmography is godly.


----------



## Vault (Feb 27, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Noone appreciates Sandler films



I prefer Ben Stiller of all these _"comedy"_ dudes of Stiller, Wilson, Farrell and Sandler. I cant stand Sandler, at all.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 27, 2012)

I like Will Ferrell.  He delivers stupid mindless sophmoric humor.  And sometimes, just sometimes that's what I want to watch.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 27, 2012)

Probably only me but I thought Sam Worthington was pretty good in Salvation. Shame now all I see him in are Modern Warefare ads.



> I prefer Ben Stiller of all these "comedy" dudes of Stiller, Wilson, Farrell and Sandler.



I only like any of them when they play wacky characters, normal Stiller is pretty boring. Can't stand Wilson though. Ferrell I like in pretty much everything.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 27, 2012)

and Clash of Titan films


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 27, 2012)

Honestly didn't even know another one was coming out till a few days ago. My friends loved the new trailer though. Why is Gemma Arterton not in any of the previews?


----------



## Rukia (Feb 27, 2012)

ThePseudo said:


> Rukia's Fassbender worship has gone out of control. Pitt's filmography is godly.


No one is saying that his movies are lousy.  Our primary claim is that they are good in spite of Brad.  Brad doesn't elevate them.  He just appears in them.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 27, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]O_oOTQx04UA[/YOUTUBE]

I don't care what anyone says this shit is hilarious to me.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 27, 2012)

> It's hard to frighten people", agrees Scott.
> 
> "I think it is easier to make people laugh. I know Ricky Gervais will tell me to go *beep* myself, but actually it is harder to scare. People are numb to it now. You've got to get dramatically cleverer." And that's not just about cutting-edge 3D and CG; some approaches haven't changed at all since those Aliend days. "I've literally applied everything I know to try to make this a good ride,but mostly a guy hanging from the ceiling really *beep* works..."



Let's hope they go with the R rating. 

Have to ask are people in the US really turned off by R/NC17 ratings? I was watching a few online reviews and for alot of reviewers the rating was a big problem and they seemed apprehensive about watching NC17 films. One of the morons went around claiming they were all pornos.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 27, 2012)

It's not so much the people, but the companies that run the theaters, they refuse to play them.  There is a market for NC-17 but complete lack of any exposure kinda kills the films before they have a real legitimate chance.  There's a whole history and crazy political system about ratings and the NC-17 one in particular.


----------



## Jena (Feb 27, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Let's hope they go with the R rating.
> 
> Have to ask are people in the US really turned off by R/NC17 ratings? I was watching a few online reviews and for alot of reviewers the rating was a big problem and they seemed apprehensive about watching NC17 films. *One of the morons went around claiming they were all pornos.*



That's the problem right there.
The perception in the states is that NC17=porno. Also, a lot of movie theaters will flat-out refuse to play NC17 movies. This adds to the idea that they're over-the-top with sex/violence.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 27, 2012)

Is it because teens can access them and in their infinite wisdom some Parents think their kids are being exposed to sex and might turn in to sex fiends?


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 27, 2012)

Just watched *Johnny English Reborn*. 

Never even heard of it but it looked like a dumb comedy and I was in the mood for that. It was actually good for a few lol moments.

3.5/5


----------



## Parallax (Feb 27, 2012)

part of it

also a lot of NC-17 films with sexual topics or scenes tend to be more female oriented (ie they're getting off more, masturbating, lesbianism) so there's definite gender bias that goes with it.

Our rating system sure is wacky


----------



## Parallax (Feb 27, 2012)

The idea of women actually enjoying sex scares us American men.


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 27, 2012)

Speak for yourself mang.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 27, 2012)

I don't understand Americans.  To be more precise.  I don't understand American Evangelicals.  Violence and gore are acceptable.  But not nudity.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 27, 2012)

Blame the practices of the church.

all variations of them.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 27, 2012)

Hey what's goin' on in this threa-

Oh.

>sneaks back out


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 27, 2012)

> The idea of women actually enjoying sex scares us American men.



It probably scares Women too.


----------



## Jena (Feb 27, 2012)

Parallax said:


> The idea of women actually enjoying sex scares us American men.



Women in movies are weird. They have to be both virginal and femme fatals at the same time. Popcorn munchers don't like sluts but they don't want prudes either. A woman will run around in high heels and a two-inch skirt, but it's up to the main character to seduce her. If she's the one coming after him she's a weirdo and if she likes sex she's a whore.


----------



## Nakor (Feb 27, 2012)

Stripes said:


> Puss in Boots' 9/10
> 
> 
> It was funny, and enjoyed it way more then expected.



I watched this last night. I didn't enjoy it very much. He is somewhat funny as a side character in shrek, but not on his own

6/10


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 27, 2012)

> I don't understand American Evangelicals. Violence and gore are acceptable. But not nudity



Not just Evangelicals. Like in one of the reviews a bitch was criticising Mulligan/Fasbender for having nude scenes, claiming what was the point of working hard to get known if you still have to take your clothes off like a "hooker". They made it out to be some cheap thrill for the sake of attention. What kind of fucking attitude is that?


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 27, 2012)

While I disagree with their logic, the reason why hardcore Christians are fine with violence over nudity is that one is real, the other is fake.

When they watch someone get decapitated, they aren't actually watching someone get decapitated. When they watch someones exposed ass, it's hard to fake that.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 27, 2012)

Finally finished the Chunin Exams arc. I'll spare you guys another writeup.


----------



## Vault (Feb 27, 2012)

Just say thumbs up and be done with it.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 27, 2012)

Thumbs up.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 27, 2012)

good one Vault


----------



## Stunna (Feb 27, 2012)

**


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Feb 27, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Fincher probably won't be back.



. 

Then I have little hopes of an actually good adaptation of The Girl Who Played with Fire. The Swedish version sped through the story .

Looks like I won't be able to die happily .


----------



## Stunna (Feb 27, 2012)

Why wouldn't Fincher return? I can understand pursuing other projects, but after he did so well with the first one...


----------



## Parallax (Feb 27, 2012)

maybe he just wants to make the movies that he wants to make and money and success don't really sway him.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 27, 2012)

Of course. But I can't picture starting a series and then stopping it after doing so well.


----------



## Time Expired (Feb 27, 2012)

MartialHorror said:


> While I disagree with their logic, the reason why hardcore Christians are fine with violence over nudity is that one is real, the other is fake.
> 
> When they watch someone get decapitated, they aren't actually watching someone get decapitated. *When they watch someones exposed ass, it's hard to fake that.*



 .


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 28, 2012)

I read an arcticle by a movie aesthete saying, looking at the best picture list Hollywood doesn't make ambitious and brave movies anymore. Not a groundbreaking opinion, but I'm surprised he doesn't think of Tree of Life that way. People may hate it, but it's definitely more ambitous and brave than the other movies on the list.



ThePseudo said:


> Plummer is a jerk.



Plummer has been longer in the industry than Malick. He has a right to criticize him. I'm with Ennoea on this. It's Malick's project, he does what he wants basically, but it's understandable if some actors don't like his methods. Penn also criticized Malick after watching Tree of Life, saying the movie was nothing like the script and that it needed a more conventional narrative.
I don't get Clooney acting so high and mighty though. iirc it was the studio's idea to put him in The Thin Red Line despite Malick not being fond of the idea (though according to another rumor, he wanted into the project desperately)...he should be happy he got featured in a movie like that, even if for minutes only. The situation with Brody wasn't cool, but shit happens...

The thing is, after TTRL, actors/actresses should know what to expect from Malick by now. Apparently the full material for that movie was 5 hours long and actors like Bill Pullman, Gary Oldman, Mickey Rourke, Lukas Haas, Billy Bob Thornton and Viggo Mortensen didn't even get on the screen 

And like Rukia said he's recluse and a hermit.



Vault said:


> I prefer Ben Stiller of all these _"comedy"_ dudes of Stiller, Wilson, Farrell and Sandler. I cant stand Sandler, at all.



all of them suck

that's how it is


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 28, 2012)

> Apparently the full material for that movie was 5 hours long and actors like Bill Pullman, Gary Oldman, Mickey Rourke, Lukas Haas, Billy Bob Thornton and Viggo Mortensen didn't even get on the screen



Lol has that's pretty ballsy of him


----------



## Rukia (Feb 28, 2012)

Lucy Liu has been cast to play Watson.


----------



## Taleran (Feb 28, 2012)

Parallax said:


> maybe he just wants to make the movies that he wants to make and money and success don't really sway him.



I really want to see Dragon Tattoo again because I feel that Fincher deliberately showcased the only element of the book he actually enjoyed (the relationship of the two main characters) and then left the rest of it in there to highlight how terrible and bland the rest of the books are.

I think the movie is partial satire of the source material a lot like Fight Club was.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 28, 2012)

Don't like Johnny Lee Miller and while Lucy Liu is a decent actress, this sounds bad. Mentalist is torture enough.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 28, 2012)

I think Fincher did the best he could with the script he was given.  I have not read the book.  I do not know if the script is a good representation of the book.  But there were definitely some script related problems.  Fincher overcame those problems by nailing almost every other detail of the film.  And he ended up turning in one of the 10 best films of the year.

I don't know know what movie he will make next.  I just hope it isn't Cleopatra.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 28, 2012)

The script's biggest problem was the relationship between Blomkvist and Lisbeth, but Fincher did the best he could with it. Not to mention Dat opening


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 28, 2012)




----------



## Vault (Feb 28, 2012)

So um guys, if someone asks what type of movies do you watch how do you answer that lol?


----------



## Parallax (Feb 28, 2012)

I say faggy artsy films


----------



## Whimsy (Feb 28, 2012)

Primarily porno


----------



## Stunna (Feb 28, 2012)

Any kind of if it's good?


----------



## Vault (Feb 28, 2012)

I said i watch everything really (genre wise), and she looked at me like  Then i ended just saying "i watch very good movies." 

It's such a difficult question thinking about it.


----------



## Vault (Feb 28, 2012)

Just bought Drive and Tinker Tailor on Blu-ray, happy with the investment.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 28, 2012)

Parallax.  Saturday at Wondercon may feature exclusive Prometheus footage.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 28, 2012)

> I said i watch everything really (genre wise), and she looked at me like



I make an effort of never mentioning films to girls, other than Chick flicks they really are narrow minded.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 28, 2012)

> Parallax. Saturday at Wondercon may feature exclusive Prometheus footage.



I'm betting it'll be a tease fest.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 28, 2012)

Girls have terrible film recommendations (no offense Jena).


----------



## Vault (Feb 28, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> I make an effort of never mentioning films to girls, other than Chick flicks they really are narrow minded.



She watched comedies and horrors. I said "I hate comedies!" straight away, thinking back that wasn't such a good move was it.  I have tried making an effort lying about the types of movies i like before  It's really difficult.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 28, 2012)

Vault stop trying to find your film soul mate

Just accept it, she'll never like film like you do, unless she's alot older or an art student.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 28, 2012)

How can you like every genre but hate comedies?


----------



## Vault (Feb 28, 2012)

Never! I shall keep on trying  

Art student ay?  You might be on to something here mate. 

@VBD 

Comedy films are very pedestrian, the only good ones i can think of are Strangelove, The Other guys, Rushmore and There is something about Mary. The rest i dont like at all. However me saying that, television comedies are so much superior Blackadder, Only Fools, Monty Python etc i can go on.

Edit 

Add Shaun of the dead and Hot Fuzz there


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 28, 2012)

What about Anchorman, the greatest comedy film of the last 30 years?


----------



## Vault (Feb 28, 2012)

I didnt like it that much :/


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 28, 2012)

I don't think talking to a girl in art school is going to make much of a difference. Chances are they will not have taste that is much better than a normal girl. They might like movies like Juno and stuff, but they're still going to mention a lot of bad movies and probably won't be well cultured in theater. 

I've never met a woman that knows a lot about film except for some professors.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 28, 2012)

> but they're still going to mention a lot of bad movies and probably won't be well cultured in theater



I bet she'll hate Commando

Vault you missed out Fawlty Towers


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 28, 2012)

*The Tree of Life (2011)*​
This was the 3rd movie of a four day movie marathon at Lowe's theater. Out of all the movies, I was anticipating the crowd reaction to this one the most. For those who don't know, The Tree of Life is a film that Terrence Malick has been working on for years, it is his most personal project, the film itself is highly ambitious and equally bizarre. Realistically, the only reason why a super artsy film like this managed to get nominated is because it featured Brad Pitt and Sean Penn, which the Academy loves for what ever reason.


The movie primarily follows this typical suburban white family in the 1950s, with emphasis on the oldest son in the family (who Sean Penn plays the 'future' version of, since the 1950s scenes are flash backs).  The primary battle is which parents philosophy makes the biggest impact on their children. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



The mother is kind, gentle, religious and seems to believe that good things happen if you stay just. The father is more commanding, stern and more proactive, with a motto of to get anywhere in the world you have to take what you want. Since the movie is about life, there is a lot of motives that challenge religion and vice versa, free will vs destiny (which I think explains why the father is obsessed with becoming a powerful man).




The family drama is actually quite fascinating and captivating. The oldest child is molded by his fathers harsh parenting (I jokingly refer to him as a devil child, since he starts to do a lot of mean things later), while his younger brother is kind, gentle and forgiving similar to his mother. I have no idea why, but I was also having a lot of flash backs of my childhood, probably because my parents are somewhat similar to the parents in the movie (though not to such extreme degrees). 

This is also Brad Pitts best performance by a long shot. This was well out of Pitt's comfort zone of usually portraying a cocky, arrogant and suave pretty boy, where he came off as a dominating but caring father figure. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 I really thought Bradd Pitt's character saved this movie, I liked that his character was a bit over the top. It was funny watching Brad Pitt telling his kids "do you trust me? If so, then can you please shut up for the next half hour". I have no idea if some of his line are suppose to be funny, but either way, it did make him look like an ass hole.




Now, there is one act in this movie that brings down the film a lot for me. There is a montage, that essentially goes through the universes history (or the history of life), and it feels very out of place. It comes off as overly artsy and pretentious. I respect the attempt that Terrence made, since this film to him is more about abstract art, but the entire montage was too demanding of time and focus, and because of how early it is placed in the film, it throws off the story of the film to the audience. I will say that the montage had some awesome images, especially a scene where he is recording a volcano explode (if that is CGI, then I am still impressed because it looks terrific).

There is another act that is cringeworthy, much worse than the montage (though not as destructive to the films flow), are the scenes that contain Sean Penn. Most of these happen at the end. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



The stuff with Sean Penn walking on the beach was very kitsch, and it made me roll my eyes. I mean really, him walking on some "heavenly"-esqe beach and slowly walking through a door that is placed outside, that isn't even original.




There are also some minor grimaces I have, there are a lot of awkward 3 second flashes of things that are irrelevant (IE, the mother in the film is shown in a glass casket briefly). This probably would not have been bad, but with the other two acts that I mention before, it starts to compound how overly artsy the film is.

Emmanuel Lubezki did an excellent job with the cinematography. I think the shots of all the birds flying together in some crappy cities skyline is the most impressive, though it's not really all that relevant to the film. A lot of the shots with the mother are usually done in stunning fashion, and what ever camera they used probably cost more than my house, the quality of all the shots were insanely high.

When the film nearly ended, there was a brief silence, in which I decided to say "YUP" to end the awkwardness, shortly after there was much slander toward the film from the casual crowd. Every picture of the year nominee during this marathon got an clapping ovation except for the Tree of Life, which to be honest is because people have no idea how to take in films that do not follow linear narrative. The woman next to me was stuck on what the "Jellyfish meant", which to those who have seen it, the Jellyfish don't mean anything, they're merely a transitional shot in the montage. To say that people were lost after watching the movie would be a huge understatement. 

Overall, I enjoy the narrative and interesting themes that are in the Tree of Life. A film that gives me something to think about long after it ends is more valuable than a film that can only entertain you for an hour in a half. The film is shot wonderfully, but a lot of the takes are unnecessary and distracting from the films premise. For the most part, I respect Terrance and this movie a lot, since this does give the impression that Terrance did exactly what he wanted to do with his movie, which is brave. The movie would have been better if they had cut the two super artsy acts out, and focused on the suburban family, using abstract art to supplement it. If you're deep into experimental film and are looking for a challenging one, I say give it a shot, it could be a movie that blows you away, if you're not really that brave when it comes to movies, then stay away because you'll be bored or confused. *3.5/5*.  

In terms of award accolades. It is probably worthy of a best picture nominee (If I made a top ten, it would make it or fall just short). The movie is a master piece in terms cinematography, and quite impressive in terms of direction (as someone who has thought about directing a film, this film was very intimidating to me due to the insane amount of work put into it). I disagree with Brad Pitts nomination for his work in Moneyball, the work he did here was the best of his career.  I'm a fan of the story as well, though I'm not sure if it is award nominee worthy. 

Academy Awards Picture of the Year nominee rankings

1) The Tree of Life
2) 
3)


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 28, 2012)

Great review VBD, spot on.



> I have no idea why, but I was also having a lot of flash backs of my childhood, probably because my parents are somewhat similar to the parents in the movie (though not to such extreme degrees).



Same here, not in the same way but my family set up was similar, esp the contrasting views of the Mother and the Father.



> There are also some minor grimaces I have, there are a lot of awkward 3 second flashes of things that are irrelevant (IE, the mother in the film is shown in a glass casket briefly).



From what I gathered it linked in to the Oedipus angle of the film, from the point of the Son the Mother was similar to Snow White and was waiting for someone to save her, he himself thought it was him. That's what I thought anyway.

I was okay with the Birth of the Universe stuff, but the Sean Penn stuff was nauseating. But now that I read about Malick's past I can appreciate the end beach scene, it seemed like a gift to his Mother.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 28, 2012)

The one where the mother goes anti-gravity mode for a few seconds got a few chuckles from the crowd as well.


----------



## Vault (Feb 28, 2012)

Very accurate review VBD, however i have to ask. Didnt you find the editing at the start a bit too choppy? It was such a chore watching as scenes shifted almost randomly at times. I found it very distracting.

edit 

I mentioned the anti-gravity part as well in my review, i honestly thought that wasn't needed but oh well.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 28, 2012)

It's from the sight of a child, to whom his Mother is someone special. Meh I love surreal shit like that.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 28, 2012)

Vault said:


> Very accurate review VBD, however i have to ask. Didnt you find the editing at the start a bit too choppy? It was such a chore watching as scenes shifted almost randomly at times. I found it very distracting.



Which scenes are you referring too exactly?


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 28, 2012)

Probably the scenes where Malick shows a Tree, Sean Penn looking Glum, the sky and the building in 5 second rotations for 7 minutes. Really did my head in aswell.

People said you'd either love the film or loathe it, for me it's neither. My ass hurts from sitting on the fence tho:/


----------



## Vault (Feb 28, 2012)

It was the start just before the _"big bang"_ scenes. With Sean Penn.


----------



## Taleran (Feb 28, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Probably the scenes where Malick shows a Tree, Sean Penn looking Glum, the sky and the building in 5 second rotations for 7 minutes. Really did my head in aswell.
> 
> People said you'd either love the film or loathe it, for me it's neither. My ass hurts from sitting on the fence tho:/



Amen, I can appreciate the craft of the film but it doesn't hit me at all.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 28, 2012)

Vault said:


> It was the start just before the _"big bang"_ scenes. With Sean Penn.



Yes, I agree. 

If they had to keep the life montage as it was, it would have been wiser to just start with it in my opinion.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 28, 2012)

Good review VBD

I personally love the film it struck a chord with me, but I can definitely understand not enjoying the film.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 28, 2012)

also I have met some girls with great film taste.  They exist.  You just have to live in a hip place like LA


----------



## Vault (Feb 28, 2012)

Have you guys seen the viral trailer for Prometheus with Guy Pearce? Oh shit! 

I can not wait!


----------



## Stunna (Feb 28, 2012)

If the whole movie was like the middle, I think I'd love it. I overall liked it enough though. Good review, VbD.

I've never met a girl with good movie taste either. Apparently I have bad taste in movies according to you guys, and I've never met anyone who has taste as good as me IRL period.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 28, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Why wouldn't Fincher return? I can understand pursuing other projects, but after he did so well with the first one...



I heard that he fought over the studio a fair amount over the project. Fincher, who had a VERY bad experience with "Alien 3" (which caused him to quit for awhile), probably would avoid any studio that gives him hell.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 28, 2012)

Fincher worked on Alien 3? 

Wow. I mean, I've never seen it, at Rukia's suggestion, but still.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 28, 2012)

Alien 3 was terrible


----------



## Vault (Feb 28, 2012)

Prometheus Viral!


----------



## Stunna (Feb 28, 2012)

So the other night I had a nightmare where I took it upon myself to stop a serial killer who was targeting war veterans of Vietnam. It was terrifying, but for some reason that feels like the premise to some movie. Does anyone know one like that?


----------



## Vault (Feb 28, 2012)

For the lazy bums or just the ones who dont trust links


----------



## Taleran (Feb 28, 2012)

*Carlos*

This thing is incredible. Acting, Shooting, Music, Locations, everything is here. Sure it is 339 minutes long and spoken in 8 different languages but that just adds to majesty of the life of this terrorist and his globe trotting live until the day you die life style.

So many sequences are just perfect with the OPEC section of the beginning of the second episode being so well done and showcasing how some really good planning can only get you so far.

Everyone track this down it is fantastic.


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 28, 2012)

That's a good review VDB. I'm sorta on the fence with TTOL (I'm more on the positive side though). There were scenes that stood out to me and even stayed with me for a while, but after I watched it I wasn't really sure what to think. But since they put a lot of work into it, I definitely can't say a bad word about it. I have a feeling if I watch it again I'll like it more.

*Ed Wood*

I'm not a big fan of Burton. I feel that most of his movies suffer because he puts his (not so cool) visuals in the foreground at the expense of everything else. But not in this movie's case. I felt this was his most well-rounded movie. 
The story is funny and even touching at times. I think this was the first Burton movie that actually pulled an emotional response from me. I wouldn't say it was that great though, but it's the best work I've seen from him.
Landau as Lugosi was an inspired casting and he basically carried the movie and D'Onofrio as Welles was also cool for those few minutes.

Sarah J. Parker's line: "Do I really have a face like a horse?" almost cracked me up. All thanks to CMX and Rukia


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 28, 2012)

Thanks for the responses fellows.

Also, Ed Wood is Tim Burton's best film by a long shot. 



Taleran said:


> *Carlos*
> 
> This thing is incredible. Acting, Shooting, Music, Locations, everything is here. Sure it is 339 minutes long and spoken in 8 different languages but that just adds to majesty of the life of this terrorist and his globe trotting live until the day you die life style.
> 
> ...



Did you watch this in one sitting?


----------



## Taleran (Feb 28, 2012)

No I watched it in chunks over the past like 14 hours. It was a miniseries so it is broken into 3 episodes so I was able to get food do other things.


----------



## Ruby Moon (Feb 28, 2012)

*Luftslottet som spr?ngdes*. Rating: 6.5/10

The third installment of Stieg Larsson's Millennium trilogy. I had to reread the book several times to keep track of all the different elements and Loads and Loads of Characters with their own plans running parallel or that happen to criss-cross with each other. I watched the movie last night, but got too tired to review. 

Like with its prequel, there are many things that the producers had to shaft in order to keep the plot running smoother on screen, and I don't blame them, because the third book is seriously, tremendously, absolutely *JAM-PACKED* with all these competing personalities and crazy-ass characters with their own agendas. It's too difficult to keep track of. 

Some things that I noticed was that Erika Berger was still with Millennium, instead of her going to SMP. All of Millennium gets threatened via Erika's email, rather than some cyber-stalker calling her a whore at SMP and threatening to post that video on the internet. Blomkvist was supposed to be arrested at the beginning due to some idiot policeman, whose fellow co-worker gets killed by Niedermann. Annika Gianninni actually gets physically assaulted and is robbed, not have those important files of 1991 taken by some moped-riding crook. Dr. Anders Jonasson I thought would be an older man, but I guess not. It seems the writers and producers dropped the character and friend of Idris Ghidi and instead, had Jonasson give her the Palm Tungsten. And Niedermann? He never did stand outside of Lisbeth's window and aimed a gun at her. 

Also, Hacker Republic. In the movie, Salander contacts Plague only. After Zalachenko was murdered, the nurses are talking about how incompetent the police are to let a killer run around unchecked, and Lisbeth is seen smiling for once. I would think that she'd have wanted to kill Zala herself, but I guess she thought he finally got what he deserved. 

The trial for Lisbeth's case was changed to November 6th, for some reason. Holger Palmgren was supposed to be present, as was the male judge Iversen. Lisbeth was utterly decked out, which was perfect. As for that bastard Teleborian, the film changed the number of child pornographic images from 9000 to 8000. The final confrontation between Salander and Niedermann was done fairly well, given the circumstances. No talk at all, and no dead bodies of those prostitutes in the book. I loved how Lisbeth literally nailed his feet to the ground. Great improv, I tell ya.


----------



## Misao (Feb 28, 2012)

The White Ribbon 

Amazing cinematography, great storyline. Reminds me of Bergman's films.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 28, 2012)

> 339 minutes long



Holy shit that's long.

Fincher won't return. The studio gave him shit as it was, and it wasn't such a huge hit that he could have free reign for the rest of the series.

Also Rukia where did you get with Sherlock?


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 28, 2012)

Not as long as Satan's Tango (S?t?ntang?)

450 min

and it's a whole movie, not a mini-series. lol


----------



## Pseudo (Feb 28, 2012)

What's up with Stunna's Naruto Sets? Did he discover the series recently?

How did I not know about this movie? Came out in 09.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=twuScTcDP_Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 28, 2012)

Stunna actually dropped Naruto last year, I think

he's just having a nostalgia trip or something

and Moon's a good movie


----------



## Misao (Feb 28, 2012)

ThePseudo said:


> What's up with Stunna's Naruto Sets? Did he discover the series recently?
> 
> How did I not know about this movie? Came out in 09.
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=twuScTcDP_Q[/YOUTUBE]



I remember that one. Great film. 

OST was on spot with Clint Mansell.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 28, 2012)

αshɘs said:


> Stunna actually dropped Naruto last year, I think
> 
> he's just having a nostalgia trip or something


Basically. Since the series is drawing to an end I'm re-watching because I forgot a lot of stuff. I'm enjoying it more than I recall.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 28, 2012)

Moon was pretty good, Sam Rockwell was outstanding.

Wait is Naruto finally ending? Need to catch up then.


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 28, 2012)

Nah, Naruto isn't ending for another year or two imo


----------



## Pseudo (Feb 28, 2012)

Vault said:


> For the lazy bums or just the ones who dont trust links


----------



## Stunna (Feb 28, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Wait is Naruto finally ending? Need to catch up then.


I figured you'd be one to hate Naruto. 



αshɘs said:


> Nah, Naruto isn't ending for another year or two imo


Wha? But the war started last year. I guess I've underestimated how long it takes for story arcs to end. Oh well. I'm in the Invasion of Konoha arc, so I'm half way back to part II.


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 28, 2012)

There's still some stuff, fights to cover and Kishi's pacing has been really bad as of late even for his standards

and even after the war ends there's chance there's going to be another arc, depending on how this "war" plays out

but let's not talk about Naruto here


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 28, 2012)

> I figured you'd be one to hate Naruto



I like part 1, not fond of Part 2. But I'd still like to finish it since I've spent hell of a lot time reading the damn thing. Naruto and Sasuke stuff was pretty much the worst writing I've seen since Air Gear though.


----------



## Vault (Feb 28, 2012)

Air Gear is pretty dire.


----------



## Pseudo (Feb 28, 2012)

Good review VBD. TTOL id by far my favorite film of the year. Only gripes I have is the whispering and the beach scene.


----------



## Jena (Feb 28, 2012)

Naruto will never end.
You guys should know this by now.


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 28, 2012)

Very good review VBD. I haven't seen it so I can't disagree or agree but what you said can really help decide whether to watch it or not. Good stuff. Can't wait for some more to see what else I might dl at some point.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Feb 28, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Wait is Naruto finally ending? Need to catch up then.



Now ask yourself Enno, is it worth it? Trust me this current arc in Naruto is shit. I haven't watched in about 7 weeks(I hate training arcs).

Did you know the anime of bleach is ending soon too?

I noticed you guys were talking about McG earlier. Did you know he was the first pick before Snyder for Man of Steel? The guy was insane with how he wanted to do it(he also wanted to name it "Flyby"):



> living supersuit – a la Venom – that gave Kal-El his flying powers, a Lex Luthor (to be played by Robert Downey Jr.) who was not only a CIA Agent, but also secretly Kryptonian (twist ending!), and a magical Kryptonian heaven that Superman visits after he temporarily dies.



I actually never thought I'd be glad to appreciate that Snyder is doing a project(because the alternative was 10x worse). McG's plotline sounded like a M. Night Shyamalan movie .

Link here


----------



## Gabe (Feb 28, 2012)

Justice League Doom 7/10 i liked the movie shows how great  and smart batman is

Salvando Al Soldado Perez 8/10 funny movie made me laugh a lot


----------



## Stunna (Feb 28, 2012)

Magnum Bookworm said:


> Now ask yourself Enno, is it worth it?


It is if only for part one.


----------



## Z (Feb 28, 2012)

*The Grapes of Wrath - 9.5/10*

Emotional. Extremely powerful. This film shows the horror side of capitalism and how devastated people can get due to poverty from this. They are simply dealing with things beyond their control. Henry Fonda takes center stage as Tom Joad, the man who moves with his big family out west to California to look for work after his folks were told to move from their lands. The acting is top-notch and sometimes you feel like it's not even a film but stuff that actually happened. Jane Darwell almost steals the show as Ma Joad, the mother of the family and her sympathetic nature packs quite an emotional punch. This whole film is an emotional roller coaster, but even though it's all in your face, it is conveyed in a very subtle manner (except for the blatant positive tone in the ending, which I thought was a bit cheesy and sort of inappropriate for the film). There was a minor iffy thing here and there but this film is still one of the best I have ever seen. It is my second John Ford film and far superior to his western The Searchers.

*
High and Low - 9.5/10*

Wow. Kurosawa actually topped Seven Samurai imo with something entirely different. High and Low is superb in everything it focuses on. Some scenes in this film are so suspenseful they would make Hitchcock proud. I appreciated the culture blends a lot too, such as little Japanese kids in cowboy costumes and the club where people of many races were present. This film also has lots of deep substance as well, tackling poverty, addiction, sacrifice for doing what is morally right. There was also an emotional scene, very short but surprisingly fitting and good because this film would normally not exactly give that sort of vibe. It possibly could, but when it was handled it was handled extremely well. The ending was really good too, and there is much psychological depth in it. 

Thrills, suspense, deep complex themes, and fine acting. Mifune was nowhere near as explosive as he is in other films but he is still nothing short of great when it comes to acting.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 28, 2012)

I love High and Low

2nd favorite Kurosawa flick.


----------



## Z (Feb 28, 2012)

At first when you said it was better than Seven Samurai I was in disbelief. I haven't seen Ikiru yet.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 28, 2012)

Yeah it's kinda hard to believe but as much as I adore Seven Samurai (and boy do I) I think it's only his 3rd best film.  It is however the most important and influential film he made.


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 29, 2012)

Magnum Bookworm said:


> Now ask yourself Enno, is it worth it? Trust me this current arc in Naruto is shit. I haven't watched in about 7 weeks(I hate training arcs).
> 
> Did you know the anime of bleach is ending soon too?



Bleach should've ended a long time ago. As bad as Naruto is now, Bleach has been even worse for a longer time now. And I mean every aspect of it, from the lack of story, to the terrible art, the pretentious and sloppy dialogue, and sub-par action. 

Dropped that after Aizen was beaten. Also dropped Naruto around back, though I'll probably read the final fight.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 29, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Fincher worked on Alien 3?
> 
> Wow. I mean, I've never seen it, at Rukia's suggestion, but still.



Yup. I dont think its bad. It just makes a lot of mistakes. 

The Producers cut (technically closer to the directors cut since they just extend it, but Lynch wanted nothing to do with it) is actually a lot better.

lol, the problem with Naruto is that it wants to be too epic right now. I admire it for trying, but it's made the whole arc feel sluggish. I mean, did we really need that whole thing with one of Bee's lackeys (I think, I cant even remember his name) and those two thunder criminals. Felt like filler to me.

Part II in general seems just a bit too bloated. It rushes things I want to see more of (Orochimaru Vs Itachi) but spends too much time on shit I dont care about (Sasori Vs Sakura). 

Bleach is no better. In fact, the whole last arc felt something more like you'd see from an anime filler, except I think it's actually slightly weaker than the Bount and Zanpatou arcs. It had its moments I did like the concept (of a villain who at one point was probably like Ichigo). I dont think the author of this one really cares about it in general.

At least Dragonball had fairly interesting filler.


----------



## Taleran (Feb 29, 2012)

Parallax said:


> Yeah it's kinda hard to believe but as much as I adore Seven Samurai (and boy do I) I think it's only his 3rd best film.  It is however the most important and influential film he made.



Your constant downplayment of Yojimbo is not welcome.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 29, 2012)

Rashomon is the best, as long as we agree to that it's all good.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 29, 2012)

I agree   .


----------



## Taleran (Feb 29, 2012)

So Para wanted me to post this, I found this site to easily make images with a lot of pictures so I thought why not I gut reaction my favorite 36 movies (36 is the max image size)

And this is what came out the other end.



(I am already thinking of things I forgot about but beside the point.)


----------



## quizmasterG (Feb 29, 2012)

last movie i saw was "Detour" a movie with real acting and story 


the whole movie had me on the edge!


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 29, 2012)

You know Bleach might actually be good in this final arc. Hopefully we will get to see Bankai's filled in where we haven't seen them.


----------



## Vault (Feb 29, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Rashomon is the best, as long as we agree to that it's all good.



Completely agree.


----------



## Z (Feb 29, 2012)

I have to disagree. Kurosawa has clearly made superior films to both Yojimbo and Rashomon imo. 



Taleran said:


> So Para wanted me to post this, I found this site to easily make images with a lot of pictures so I thought why not I gut reaction my favorite 36 movies (36 is the max image size)
> 
> And this is what came out the other end.
> 
> ...


That is petty cool. What site is this?


----------



## Rukia (Feb 29, 2012)

Bwhahahahahaha.  Confirmed that the Rachni Queen will play a crucial role in Mass Effect 3.


----------



## Vault (Feb 29, 2012)

When I read that, I wasn't happy


----------



## Rukia (Feb 29, 2012)

I ain't gonna lie.  I wish the Rachni Queen was a romance option.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 29, 2012)

Taleran said:


> So Para wanted me to post this, I found this site to easily make images with a lot of pictures so I thought why not I gut reaction my favorite 36 movies (36 is the max image size)
> 
> And this is what came out the other end.
> 
> ...



koolio.**


----------



## Parallax (Feb 29, 2012)

You should all try it out.  

I've only done one for albums so I don't think you guys would wanna see that.


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 29, 2012)

can you give us a link to that site? And I want to see that compilation you did for albums.

*Crash*

A dark and disturbing journey into the human mind -the obsessions, fetishes to be exact- and a study about man-technology-accident relationships in an intimate, perverted way.
Yes, I'm talking about Cronenberg's Crash and not the other one.
To say this movie has a lot of sex would be an understatement. Still, it lacks any eroticism. The sexual acts themselves are one reason; I'm not going into details  And the cinematography and settings have a lot to do with it too. It has a very sterile, metallic feeling to it. There's also the music. Minimalistic guitar themes, which make this even more sick.
For most of the actors the roles they played here probably belong among their best ones. They're brave and twisted.
Now my biggest complaint at the beginning was how it lacked transitions and developments at certain points. Some things happened a bit abrupt, some things weren't fleshed out, but I guess this could be explained that we don't really get anything of the outside world, it's all about these group of people, and the movie doesn't beat around the bush. But it could have used some extra scenes at least in the early stages, when James gets into contact with them.
I'm not sure how good this movie is, but I liked it. It's morbid, bizarre, perverted...it's not for everyone. Some scenes, even if sick, were pretty good actually :ho


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 29, 2012)

I think Rashomon is Kurosawa's best movie.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 29, 2012)

Link to the website plox


----------



## Jena (Feb 29, 2012)

MartialHorror said:


> I think Rashomon is Kurosawa's best movie.



That's my favorite of his.

_Seven Samurai_ was my favorite as a kid because hello, _samurai_, but _Rashomon_ is my favorite now. I like how he handles perspective in that movie.


----------



## Taleran (Feb 29, 2012)

I knew I forgot something: 

My current Kurosawa list goes: Yojimbo, Ran, High & Low, Seven Samurai


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 29, 2012)

cool, now to find some good posters

lol, you should resize that sig


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 29, 2012)

that sig was bigger than my penis


----------



## Stunna (Feb 29, 2012)

Okay, I've gotta write an essay comparing and contrasting two things. Someone suggest two movies I can write about. If all else fails I'll do something easy like Tim Burton's Batman versus Nolan's, or Star Wars original trilogy versus prequel.


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 29, 2012)

Compare VBD's penis to that sig.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 29, 2012)

Compare Tree of Life to Bad Boys 2.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 29, 2012)

...**


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 29, 2012)

Entertainment value vs "art" value eh? Could work.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 29, 2012)




----------



## Ennoea (Feb 29, 2012)

I did the mosaic thing, my list (mostly off the top of my head):


----------



## Stunna (Feb 29, 2012)

We share three.


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 29, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Okay, I've gotta write an essay comparing and contrasting two things. Someone suggest two movies I can write about. If all else fails I'll do something easy like Tim Burton's Batman versus Nolan's, or Star Wars original trilogy versus prequel.



Do what I did recently

The Thin Red Line vs Saving Private Ryan - two WW2 movies released in the same year

or here are some other ideas

The Killer vs Face/Off - Woo pre-Hollywood vs Woo Hollywood era

Brazil vs Blade Runner - 80s cult sci-fis duke it out

random Miyazaki movie vs random Disney movie

The Wicker Man (1973) vs The Wicker Man (2006) - 

The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo - Swedish vs US version

Infernal Affairs vs The Departed

etc


----------



## Vault (Feb 29, 2012)

The killer is a brilliant movie.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 29, 2012)

I like those, and thought about a few of them.

Please, more suggestions!


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 29, 2012)

> The Wicker Man (1973) vs The Wicker Man (2006)



This would be good


----------



## Parallax (Feb 29, 2012)

Kurosawa Samurai films vs Kurosawa modern setting films


----------



## Parallax (Feb 29, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 










so here are my 36 favorite films.  Some of them you can't see the titles of but you can figure out which ones are which for the most part.  I also did albums cause I likes music and I know some of you do to.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 29, 2012)

I admit it.  I liked Lost in Translation as well.  Thought it was a really good movie.


----------



## Vault (Feb 29, 2012)

I might do both albums and films actually.


----------



## Jena (Feb 29, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Okay, I've gotta write an essay comparing and contrasting two things. Someone suggest two movies I can write about. If all else fails I'll do something easy like Tim Burton's Batman versus Nolan's, or Star Wars original trilogy versus prequel.



I want to do that assignment! I only have boring ones like "write a paper criticizing literary criticism" or "go interview this fucktard and write down his life story."

Ashes had some excellent suggestions. A few others...

Tangled versus Snow White (or any modern animated movie versus a classic one) [self-explanatory: modern animation/classic]

Pan's Labyrinth versus The Secret Garden [escapism, isolation, and growing up]

Alien versus 2001 A Space Odyssey [isolation, technology, fear, science]


----------



## Rukia (Feb 29, 2012)

Vault.  Did you hear the news friend?  You will be unable to save the Earth because of choices you made.  You and Lincoln need to go back and play Mass Effect 2 again.  You aren't ready for 3.


----------



## Vault (Feb 29, 2012)

The rachni queen isn't surviving, this i guarantee it  I cant play the Mass Effect  2 after playing the demo. The difference really bothers me. 

I will try save everyone then


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 29, 2012)

might do an album and manga series one later


----------



## Parallax (Feb 29, 2012)

you're dumb you shoulda kept the queen alive


----------



## Rukia (Feb 29, 2012)

The Queen is so fucking crucial.  The battle is hopeless without her and her brood.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 29, 2012)

I'll probably also do a comic one in the near future.  Those things are time consuming to make though.


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 29, 2012)

*Take Shelter*

I didn't really know what to expect going into this movie but it turned out to be pretty......Captivating. I really wanted to know where it was going and what the conclusion would be. I thought it did a damn good job of simply being real. It felt like you were watching a real situation with a real family unfold right in front of you. I don't feel like I am doing a good job of explaining why I liked it but the main guy (don't know his name) was really good. 

The only thing I would take off points for is a lack of appeal to rewatch it. Not to say I wouldn't watch it again if it came on tv down the road but I wouldn't actively pursue watching again.

4/5


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 29, 2012)

Damn Vault Blue streak was on 5*. We both missed it


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 29, 2012)

Enno are you still trying to pick at my list of favorite movies?

I am honestly curious what issue you have with the choices. Do you not like comedy/action movies?


----------



## Vault (Feb 29, 2012)

Im sure we will catch it on 5 USA  Or maybe on normal Channel 5. Can't wait man.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 29, 2012)

> Enno are you still trying to pick at my list of favorite movies?



It was on TV, and Vault and I have been meaning to watch it again

And I don't remember criticising your film list or your taste.


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 29, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> It was on TV, and Vault and I have been meaning to watch it again
> 
> And I don't remember criticising your film list or your taste.



No direct criticism IIRC. But you have mentioned BBII multiple times and now Blue Streak and those movies only appeared on my list. I am no detective or anything but that seems suspicious.

Don't get me wrong, I am totally fine with being insulted or laughed at. I was just curious as to what your actual criticism of the list was to learn about you I guess.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 29, 2012)

It was on TV man, you're over thinking it.


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 29, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> It was on TV man, you're over thinking it.



That can't be true because I tend to do as little thinking as possible 

Also Tree of Life vs BBII has nothing to do with it being on tv


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 29, 2012)

I tend to do some low level trolling from time to time. I have yet to hit Rukia level tho.


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 29, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> I tend to do some low level trolling from time to time. I have yet to hit Rukia level tho.



Do you.

I am still curious though, if you actually dislike or like BBII and Blue Streak or are they just not your type of movies. 

I am not asking if you think they are great or masterpiecies or anything. Just from an entertainment standpoint if you enjoy them.


----------



## Vault (Feb 29, 2012)

We are mere chuunin to Rukia's itachi level trolling.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 29, 2012)

I find Blue Streak pretty cringeworthy and Bad Boys 2 not so much better. I didn't mind the first Bad Boys though.


----------



## Vault (Feb 29, 2012)

Second bad boys was pretty shocking. I like the first one though.  As for blue streak it's a fun watch I suppose since it doesnt take itself too seriously and knows its pretty retarded.


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 29, 2012)

Well, comedies aren't supposed to take themselves seriously. 

Bad Boys was enjoyable as well but I thought 2 was more fun.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 29, 2012)

I saw Blue Streak at the theater.

I remember two things from the film.  Dave Chappelle was in it.  And Luke Wilson played Luke Wilson.  The type of characters he always plays at least.  Except he was trolling.  He was only pretending to be a clueless idiot.  A really surprising twist.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Feb 29, 2012)

Match Point
Awesome.
Netorare with Dostoyefsky, Opera, Unpredictable ending, Great climax, 
*Spoiler*: __ 



No justice served ...



I just loved it.


----------



## Nakor (Feb 29, 2012)

Hanna - 8/10
Good plot with some great action scenes. The girl who played Hanna did a great job. Cate Blanchett looks good as a redhead.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Mar 1, 2012)

*Reel Steel 7.7/10
*
Amazing film. The story isn't complex and it's almost as generic to any kind of children's bed time stories but it still was amazing. Robots fighting, determination and valuing the machine through the heart~


----------



## Kobe (Mar 1, 2012)

watched Moneyball last night. Even with not knowing a shit about MLB or baseball or the story in general, I enjoyed the movie. I like Brad Pitt's acting and I think it was a good choice for the role of Billy Beane but self-expressions were a bit forced for a movie based on real story. Then again I don't know the real Billy Beane, maybe he was acting around like that.

The whole thing with number analysis is something I hate personally (Hollinger immediately came to my mind) and I like the intangibles stuff & chemistry more as opposed to being able to do something in regular basis. Of course that's the part of the story, not related to movie. But in the end, when Billy saw the bottom of the well, he decided to tweak the original plan in a good way (which obviously worked with 20 win streak) and that time I felt like I was caught up in movie even more, it was interesting with fast paced negotiations and all. Good execution overall in those scenes.

Since I didn't know the story beforehand, of course I also didn't know if they would accomplish 20th win or not.. The jinx is something I'm familiar with when it comes to sports events. I oftenly jinx the teams I support when I watch them live. I avoid watching games sometimes due to that. It sucks, really. But when Hatteberg hit the ball, I was celebrating like crazy. I love rooting for underdogs and he was the main underdog in the movie. It was really emotional there. As Billy describes it "romantic". Can't help it.

Compared to other movies I've watced with stories related to sports, I can say Moneyball lacked nothing.  The story was good, people can relate to themselves in several ways. The offer at the end of the movie from Red Sox added a bit curiosity which I liked.. and I can understand why Billy refused it. All in all the movie was good. 



*9.5/10*


----------



## Rukia (Mar 1, 2012)




----------



## Ino Yamanaka (Mar 1, 2012)

A Nightmare on Elm Street 3,

Though it was a new generation of Elm Street kids, they did bring back the characters from the 1st one. Basically about the New Gen Kids in a Therapy Hospital just cause of the Freddy Dreams. The Professionals don't believe these kids about the dreams hurting them physically. 
Then the chick from the 1st movie now back as she herself is a professional with these specific dreams that the kids are going through, she tries to convince the other staff but only one believed her and they try to stop the Freddy dreams. Of course they are killings, and the new thing about this is that these kids have abilities when they are in the dream world with Freddy. Like super strength, powers, and agility, ect,ect. 
Though in the end

*Spoiler*: __ 




Freddy killed the main chick from the 1st one, on this movie. (which was kinda sad)
A mysterious sister(Church) was giving them hints about getting rid of Freddy turned out to be Freddy's mother.




*Rating:* 7/10


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 1, 2012)

Am I the only one who couldn't read that?


----------



## Vault (Mar 1, 2012)

Am i the only person who skipped the review altogether?


----------



## Rukia (Mar 1, 2012)

Frankenweenie Trailer:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T-cz5poA6Qw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stunna (Mar 1, 2012)

I love me some stop-motion animation, so I'll definitely see it.


----------



## Kobe (Mar 1, 2012)

Prometheus' trailer with TED talk was awesome. I'm pumped as fuck.


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 1, 2012)

*Mysterious Skin*

If it weren't for Parallax, I would have never heard of this gem.  A brave, raw, but powerful movie about a difficult subject. There was also something very subtle, captivating in this, which sounds just wrong if I think about it. The soundtrack definitely was a major reason for that though. Very dreamy and mysterious.
The acting was great, especially by Gordon-Lewitt. Wow. Did he wear contact lenses btw? And when Billy Drago showed up, I was like "holy shit, I must be seeing things". I thought I'd never see him after all those B-movie villain roles, haha.
The "mystery" is basically easy to guess, but if someone sits down just because of that, than they're doing it wrong.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 1, 2012)

Colombiana: C

Contrived and conventional, but with a few decent sequences.

Hellraiser 3: C


----------



## TetraVaal (Mar 1, 2012)

Martial, I would comment on your thoughts about 'Colombiana', but I'm afraid you might go tattle on me to an admin.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 1, 2012)

I thought Colombiana blew as well. But to each his own. That action scene in the bathroom was especially atrocious. I swear it would've been an improvement if they had played the Benny Hill theme over it.


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 1, 2012)

I watched Colombiana with a cousin of mine. Man that movie sucked.


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 1, 2012)

So, they're going to make a movie based on this short flick


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 1, 2012)

Columbiana was pretty cool. Nothing mind blowing but if you want a fun action movie with a pretty female lead who looks cool kicking ass it is right what it needed to be. 


*Puss In Boots*

Solid movie. Had some laughs, liked the choices for voice actors and the story and actions scenes were all good. I watched it in chunks since I had to keep stopping to do other things so they may have slightly changed my overall impression. 

3.5-4/5


----------



## Jena (Mar 1, 2012)

_Colombiana_ was stupid. It's not the stupidest I've seen, but it's pretty dumb.

Then again, I just hate those movies where the main character is some random hot skinny chick that overpowers everyone and sleeps with the scumbag men and then shoots said scumbag men and is like "yeah girl power!"

They all have pretty much the exact same plot and characters. And it sucks, because I feel like Zoe Saldana could be a pretty good actress but they just keep sticking her in these two-dimensional sexy girl roles.


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 1, 2012)

If you were looking for something new or believable you were going into thinking the wrong thing. It is an action movie and hollywood is generally a pretty fake place full of make believe. 

She was pretty and played the role well and it was just a cool action movie. 

What exactly were you expecting?


----------



## Rukia (Mar 1, 2012)

Oh my god.  The Batman 3 thread is hilarious.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 1, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> Martial, I would comment on your thoughts about 'Colombiana', but I'm afraid you might go tattle on me to an admin.



I've never "tattled" on you. In fact, I get annoyed when an admin gets involved.

(responding the other responses)

My problem with the movie is that it's just another action film, but it's too low key to be awesome as such. "The Expendables" was dumb and cliched, perhaps just as dumb as cliched, but it was also....I dunno, epic. It was like watching a (bloodier and darker) production from the 80's-early 90's. 

Old school action just isn't as popular anymore, so what we get (which usually stars Jason Statham) just isn't epic enough because no one is spending the big bucks on it anymore.

Edit:

Script wise

1) The love story was boring and it never gave any reason for us to care about it. 

2) The picture bit was contrived as fuck.

3) Why should I care about people who are probably bad people to begin with (The Uncle)

4) The tacked on 'detective hunting down our protagonist' subplot (its FBI here, though) is just as useless as it is in every other film with these subplots (Underworld 4, I'm looking at you).

5) the tacked on 'EEEEVIL CIA' subplot was just as useless as it is in every other film with these subplots.

6) I expected something marginally intelligent for the finale, figuring how she would get to them would be like how she assassinated that first guy, but no....it's just blew shit up with a rocket launcher and drive a big ass truck (I did like the bit with the dogs though).

7) I could be wrong about this because they only touch on it, but her methods of killing at times weren't very well thought out. Swimming in a shark tank? VEEERY risky but...fine. But are we supposed to hate the dude enough to warrant her feeding him to the sharks? Speaking of which, how the fuck is her calling card (the flower) supposed to survive that.

I'm willing to hear a good argument 'for' this movie, but I dont see how. I liked the opening chase scene (that little girl cannot act though), I think Zoe Saldana was decent and the movie itself is kinda harmless...but beyond that, good luck.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 1, 2012)

Let me guess Rukia, more Horse jokes courtesy of Hathaway?


----------



## Jeff (Mar 1, 2012)

Full Metal Jacket

8/10


*Spoiler*: __ 



Pretty good movie about Vietnam War, but only part that held it beyond the level of Platoon and Apocalypse Now in my book was the powerfully degrading and painful to watch evolution of Pyle for the first what was it, 45 minutes.  That and the look of unmistakable desperation in the eyes of the Viet girl.  That shit shook me up for a few days after watching it.  Overall, a great movie with great acting in it, especially by R. Lee Ermey and Adam Baldwin.  Isn't it funny he looks pretty much the same 20 years ago as he does now?


----------



## Rukia (Mar 1, 2012)

MartialHorror said:


> I've never "tattled" on you. In fact, I get annoyed when an admin gets involved.


When I heard the word tattle I just assumed Stunna was involved.



Ennoea said:


> Let me guess Rukia, more Horse jokes courtesy of Hathaway?


Pretty much.  I love that so many people are getting involved in these attacks.

There is no reason to be excited about The Dark Knight Rises.  There have been a lot of leaks involving the movie.  But none of them have looked or sounded promising.  This movie is just riding the Dark Knight's coattails.


----------



## TetraVaal (Mar 1, 2012)

Martial never tattled? Really? Is that why my posts were deleted for simply telling him to _"shut up"_--all the while I'm also making fat jokes about Jena, who didn't take one single offense, and therefore showed what it means to have a backbone. 

Kinda funny how the only time my posts end up being deleted is when I'm in a quarrel with Martial, hmm...

Anyway, I better be careful. I wouldn't want him to go tattle on me for posting this.

I'm watching 'Heat' right--fantastic movie, but I'm just stating the obvious.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 1, 2012)

Rukia said:


> When I heard the word tattle I just assumed Stunna was involved.


It's funny 'cause I am willing to report a sucker.


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 1, 2012)

If you guys stay off topic I will tell on you.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 1, 2012)

Tattling is childish Stunna, if you dislike his posts just put him on ignore.


----------



## Jena (Mar 1, 2012)

Cyphon said:


> If you were looking for something new or believable you were going into thinking the wrong thing. It is an action movie and hollywood is generally a pretty fake place full of make believe.
> 
> She was pretty and played the role well and it was just a cool action movie.
> 
> What exactly were you expecting?



Oh no, I knew it was going to be dumb and predictable from the trailer.

I don't like those movies in general but sometimes you can get some good action scenes out of them. _Colombiana_ didn't really have any of those. It was just boring.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 1, 2012)

Screw that noise. If utilizing a function instilled by the administration to shut down trolls is childish, I'll stay 15 forever.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 1, 2012)

Colombiana was crap.


----------



## Yasha (Mar 1, 2012)

Stunna you disappoint us. Chee would never tattle.


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 1, 2012)

Nah, it was pretty cool.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 1, 2012)

Yasha said:


> Stunna you disappoint us. Chee would never tattle.


Chee... This isn't the first time I've been compared to him. Who's he again?


----------



## Rukia (Mar 1, 2012)

All I know is Chainer only shows up when Stunna is on the verge of tears.


----------



## Jena (Mar 1, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Screw that noise. If utilizing a function instilled by the administration to shut down trolls is childish, I'll stay 15 forever.





This is a godless, lawless place and I like to keep it that way.


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 1, 2012)

Stunna quit tattling. Jena don't instigate.


----------



## TetraVaal (Mar 1, 2012)

Rukia said:


> All I know is Chainer only shows up when Stunna is on the verge of tears.



"WAHH TROLL WAHHHHHH!!!111 MY VAGINA IS BLEEDING ON AN INTERNET FORUM WAHHH1!!11"

The dude should just set himself on fire, that's how irrelevant he is.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 1, 2012)

I've never reported around the same time Chainer showed up.


----------



## Yasha (Mar 1, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Chee... This isn't the first time I've been compared to him. Who's he again?



Tsk tsk Chee wouldn't play dumb either.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 1, 2012)

I'd willingly pretend to be Chee if I had any clue who he was.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 1, 2012)

Yasha.  What did you think of that short film I posted on your profile?


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 1, 2012)




----------



## Yasha (Mar 1, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Yasha.  What did you think of that short film I posted on your profile?



I think it's fantastic. I like the main character design and the soundtrack is really good.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 1, 2012)

Yeeeeeeeaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhh! Benedict Cumberbatch.


----------



## TetraVaal (Mar 1, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Yasha.  What did you think of that short film I posted on your profile?



You know, I tried searching for that in HD and couldn't find it. That disappointed me.


----------



## Nakor (Mar 1, 2012)

While I enjoyed the last Star Trek film, I'm much more excited about the upcoming one simple because Benedict is in it.


----------



## Vault (Mar 1, 2012)

Cumberbatch will steal the show, im certain of this. And for any Dr Who fans out there, his also rumoured to be the Master for the 50 year anniversary 

I wish its untrue, he should be the Doctor after Smith.


----------



## Jena (Mar 1, 2012)

I don't know if even Cumberbatch can motivate me to watch a _Star Trek_ movie.
I've never been able to get into it. My dad owns a few seasons of several of the different versions (original, next generation, and voyager) but I find them all to be incredibly boring. I feel asleep during the new movie. Then I woke up and forgot where I was and I thought Sylar was coming for me.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 1, 2012)

I've never watched Dr. Who, but I used to think he'd played one of the Doctors.

EDIT: How you fall asleep during the latest Star Trek I don't know.


----------



## Vault (Mar 1, 2012)

I really like the new Star Trek movie actually.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 1, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> Martial never tattled? Really? Is that why my posts were deleted for simply telling him to _"shut up"_--all the while I'm also making fat jokes about Jena, who didn't take one single offense, and therefore showed what it means to have a backbone.
> 
> Kinda funny how the only time my posts end up being deleted is when I'm in a quarrel with Martial, hmm...
> 
> ...



I don't know who tattled on you. The last time you posted after responding to me, I don't even know if it was directed to me because I never even got the chance to read it.

But if that's the excuse you want to avoid another spanking, then roll with it.


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 1, 2012)

I never got into Star Trek the show but the movie was pretty good.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 1, 2012)

I got to the Sasuke Retrieval arc in under a week!


----------



## Jena (Mar 1, 2012)

Stunna said:


> I got to the Sasuke Retrieval arc in under a week!



Wait so are you just reading/watching Naruto for the first time now?


----------



## Vault (Mar 1, 2012)

Stunna said:


> I got to the Sasuke Retrieval arc in under a week!



Nice touch on the gif thumbs up. At least you are mixing it up.


----------



## TetraVaal (Mar 1, 2012)

MartialHorror said:


> But if that's the excuse you want to avoid another spanking, then roll with it.



By spanking, I think we all get that you mean you'll go and cry to Chainer to delete my posts.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 1, 2012)

Jena said:


> Wait so are you just reading/watching Naruto for the first time now?


Re-watching and playing catch up.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 1, 2012)

This sounds promising.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 1, 2012)

I like that premise.


----------



## Vault (Mar 1, 2012)

Looking forward to Twelve Years a Slave. I have such high hopes for that movie.


----------



## Time Expired (Mar 1, 2012)

:ho *Dispicable Me 2* in dat link about The Outsider.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 1, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> You know, I tried searching for that in HD and couldn't find it. That disappointed me.


Better than anything Pixar has ever made.


----------



## Jena (Mar 1, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Better than anything Pixar has ever made.


----------



## TetraVaal (Mar 1, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Better than anything Pixar has ever made.



I don't remember the last time Pixar made something decent.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 1, 2012)

I wish Pixar would give back the Oscar Up won.


----------



## Jena (Mar 1, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> I don't remember the last time Pixar made something decent.






Rukia said:


> I wish Pixar would give back the Oscar Up won.



Ok, I will agree with you there. 2010 had a lot of really good animated movies that deserved a win much more than _Up_ did.
Secret of Kells says hi.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 1, 2012)

Sure is troll in here.


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 1, 2012)

I kinda liked Cars 2.


----------



## TetraVaal (Mar 1, 2012)

Rukia said:


> I wish Pixar would give back the Oscar Up won.



I wish they would give up their studio to animators that actually know what they're doing.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 1, 2012)

Jena said:


> Ok, I will agree with you there. 2010 had a lot of really good animated movies that deserved a win much more than _Up_ did.
> Secret of Kells says hi.


A half dozen films say hi.  I'm not even sure Up should have been nominated.

I hate to regurgitate old conversations but here we go again.  Up was excellent for the first ten minutes.  The rest of the film was very mediocre.  Some of Up's main competitors were consistently good throughout.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Mar 1, 2012)

Why so much oscar talk


----------



## Jena (Mar 1, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> I wish they would give up their studio to animators that actually know what they're doing.



Oh come on.
You can't honestly believe that they're worse than Dreamworks or the non-Pixar Disney CG.


----------



## TetraVaal (Mar 1, 2012)

Ever since ILM flat-out dusted them in the visual department with 'Rango', even their most recent animation looks out-dated as fuck.


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 2, 2012)

*The Descendants (2011)​*​
This was the final film of day 1 of the Motion Picture of the Year marathon. This movie and The Artist were the rumored favorites to win the awards, so I was mildly curious about this movie, especially when there were quite a few movies that I really didn't have much interest in seeing (War Horse, The Help, Extremely Loud & Incredibly Close as well as a few re-watches all come to mind).

This story is about Matt King (George Clooney), who is a descendant of King Kamehameha, and along with a bunch of other cousins, he owns the rights to thousands of acres in Hawai. However, the majority of King's stress is coming from his wife, who had just been in a huge boating accident, and she is expected to die. To make matters worse, King finds out sad news about things that happened to his wife before the accident, which makes it an emotional roller coaster with King. King is also trying to raise his two daughters (one teenager who is a drug addict and really sassy, and a young pre teen who has a potty mouth)  which he has a hard time relating too to say the least.

There is a twist that happens relatively early in the movie, that kind of sets the tone for the rest of the film. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



The complication that arises from King's wife cheating on him prior to her accident does add a unique conflict, and it's an interesting study on whether someone should be so pissed at someone who is about to die for cheating on them.


 King travels Hawaii to look for some people since he has to tell everyone to come say their last words to his dying wife, and through out this adventure, we see his kids develop to like him and what not. 

There is also this stoner surfer guy, who is the teenage girls boyfriend. He is straight out of the Ninja Turtles cartoon show in terms of how he talks and thinks. He's super cartoony, though he does do a few funny things, like he ignorantly laughs because he thinks King's mother in law (who has Alzheimer's disease) is acting stupid on purpose, which upsets King's tough father in law. I thought he was a little "much" and he was clearly made to dampen the mood on things, but at the very least he takes a back seat for most of the film so he's not really a negative.

There are a few revelations that are brought up through the movie to make the situations more awkward and coincidental, I find some of the revelations to not be all that impactful bar the one I mentioned in the spoiler tag before.

The acting is solid for the most part, George Clooney does a decent job at not acting like a cocky guy like he usually does, though he wasn't great. Everyone else was serviceable for the most part, with no stand out performance.  

The story to me seems a bit too safe to me, like there were no real risk taken. Due to the family based theme, some of the plot points just reminded me in Up In the Air (a superior film), and kinda had me thinking "I should just watch that movie instead". It has a few twist here and there, which I guess why it was nominated, since the Academy always wants one really awkward film to be a nominee (like The Kids Are All Right from last year). Similar to War Horse, people in the theater were crying, which was quite odd seeing as how the movie really isn't all that sad.

Overall, it's a solid film, with no real weaknesses, but really no strengths. There is a good amount of drama here and there, and there are a few laughs (not that many though it is pretty light hearted for the most part). This film for the most part is pretty forgettable. 10-20 years from now, people will discover films like this and The Artist when they say to themselves, "I wonder what movies were credited as the best films of the year when ambitious films like A Separation, Shame and The Tree of Life came out?". So a pretty typical academy throw away drama. *2.5/5.*

I can't say this is really worthy of any type of award recognition personally.

Academy Awards Picture of the Year nominee rankings

1) 
2) 
3) The Descendants 
4)


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 2, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> By spanking, I think we all get that you mean you'll go and cry to Chainer to delete my posts.



Keep telling yourself that, darling.

Godzilla's Revenge: C

lol, the fact that the kid has some sort of psychosis and everyone seems to know it makes me laugh. This actually would be a much better movie if it didn't whore stock footage. But for some reason, I enjoy it. 

Dear Lord this week looks boring. "Project X" looks like Cloverfield without the monster. I can't even remember the title to that generic looking animated movie. 

Im probably going to have to see something that fell through the cracks, and that makes me sad.


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 2, 2012)

I expected The Descendants to be like that. Good thing, I'm not going to watch it. And you're really spot on with the "10-20 years from now on..." part.



TetraVaal said:


> By spanking, I think we all get that you mean you'll go and cry to Chainer to delete my posts.



It was VBD who told Chainer through MSN to take a look in this thread.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 2, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> Ever since ILM flat-out dusted them in the visual department with 'Rango', even their most recent animation looks out-dated as fuck.



Yeah no kidding even the Brave trailer looks dated compared to Rango.


----------



## Vault (Mar 2, 2012)

Oh man.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Mar 2, 2012)

Should I watch tenacious D the pick of destiny?


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 2, 2012)

lol, poor martialhorror being accused of being the snitch. snitches get stitches  

i said i was the snitch a long time ago , or i should say initially. the other times when chainer would delete post or what ever was just him coming in.


----------



## Vault (Mar 2, 2012)

VBD I didnt take you for a snitch homie.


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 2, 2012)

Oh, so we agree Fantastic Mr.Fox was the best of the Big 3 Animated films?


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 2, 2012)

Vault said:


> VBD I didnt take you for a snitch homie.



 i demand there be a certain level of respect in this thread, or those will feel my wrath (or my mod friends ). this does not apply to comments directed toward stunna.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 2, 2012)

This is some bull.


----------



## Yasha (Mar 2, 2012)

Violent By Design said:


> i demand there be a certain level of respect in this thread, or those will feel my wrath (or my mod friends ). this does not apply to comments directed toward stunna.



Thumbs up.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 2, 2012)




----------



## Pseudo (Mar 2, 2012)

Vault said:


> VBD I didnt take you for a snitch homie.



I totally read that in a Latino accent.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 2, 2012)

> Similar to War Horse, people in the theater were crying, which was quite odd seeing as how the movie really isn't all that sad.



What were they crying for? CMX got it spot on, it's not dramatic enough, it's not funny enough and it's just not that entertaining. It's an okay movie but really forgettable. 

The only thing stood out was that Clooney seemed to play the character well for once

Having seen We Need to Talk about Kevin, Swinton not getting a nod just furthers the point that Oscars are a Self congratulatory pat on the back for the few. Cast Pitt, Clooney or Penn and automatically Oscar nom is given which is pretty fucked up.


----------



## Vault (Mar 2, 2012)

But Clooney does his head twitch which really puts me off  ALOT!


----------



## Taleran (Mar 2, 2012)

I think those three have earned it though and do put forth great performances. I do also think the Oscars is largely irrelevant and made up of dinosaurs but whatever.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 2, 2012)

Vault said:


> VBD I didnt take you for a snitch homie.


Word got out that people weren't reading his incredibly long reviews.


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 2, 2012)

I just have to review movies that just came out and cartoons and you'll all come flocking .


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 2, 2012)

A Prophet is a pretty good film. I like the cinematography.


----------



## Tyrion (Mar 2, 2012)

I rewatched Troy on Sky 2 yesterday 

Yep, 10/10

You haters can suck on my nuts 

Diane Krueger was so hot


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 2, 2012)

10 to Troy

Eric Bana gets an 8 but the film would be lucky to get a 3. Just so awful.


----------



## Vault (Mar 2, 2012)

Bana was the only good thing about that movie.


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 2, 2012)

Diane Kruger naked wasn't bad.


----------



## Tyrion (Mar 2, 2012)

Bana was shit. Glad he got killed off.


----------



## Vault (Mar 2, 2012)

Yet you say Pitt's performance was the best of his career.


----------



## Tyrion (Mar 2, 2012)

Just cause you don't like popular actors don't mean they are shit at acting.


----------



## Vault (Mar 2, 2012)

Wait what? I dont like popular actors? Who gave you that idea?


----------



## Rukia (Mar 2, 2012)

Clip from Hunger Games:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L761Sro3vW0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 2, 2012)

Pitt has one of the top 5 greatest filmography of any actor.

Hunger Games will be the new Twilight. The fans try to deny it but they know.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 2, 2012)

*The League season 2 & 3*

it's dumb, it's silly, but fuck it I like it. It improves all the aspects of the first season, especially since I care about the characters a lot more.  You can tell the people involved in this show are having a lot of fun (it's semi improv) and that really carries it.  If the premise interests you then jump right in.  If not just skip it.  Myself, I can't wait for season 4


----------



## Kobe (Mar 2, 2012)

Whoever disses Brad Pitt will have to face me.

Three options to watch tonight. 

Kite Runner
Kagemusha
J. Edgar

Feedback without spoilers are appreciated.


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 2, 2012)

watch kagemusha, it is japanese.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 2, 2012)

Kagemusha.  It's a great Kurosawa film.  Automatically making it the top and really only choice.


----------



## Kobe (Mar 2, 2012)

Violent By Design said:


> watch kagemusha, it is japanese.


no shit. 


Parallax said:


> Kagemusha.  It's a great Kurosawa film.  Automatically making it the top and really only choice.


hmm. ok then, I'll go with that.. but from what you said, should I take that other two are shit?


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 2, 2012)

J Edgar is not worth watching and Kite Runner doesn't seem like it is any better.


----------



## Whimsy (Mar 2, 2012)

Kite Runner is pretty average.

Haven't seen J. Edgar.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 2, 2012)

Kobe said:


> no shit. hmm. ok then, I'll go with that.. but from what you said, should I take that other two are shit?



it's more like Kurosawa is my favorite director and his movies are pretty exceptional.


----------



## Vault (Mar 2, 2012)

I think I will watch drunken angel today.


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 2, 2012)

ThePseudo said:


> Pitt has one of the top 5 greatest filmography of any actor.
> .


bold claim!


----------



## Vault (Mar 2, 2012)

Followed by reign of assassins, seems a good movie.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 2, 2012)

Drunken Angel is great good choice there Vault


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 2, 2012)

I don't know that I have seen enough Pitt films to judge. I have seen Moneyball, Troy, Mr. and Mrs. Smith, Fight Club, Seven and Inglorious Bastards. 

I may have seen more a long time ago that I just don't recognize by name.


----------



## Kobe (Mar 2, 2012)

Parallax said:


> it's more like Kurosawa is my favorite director and his movies are pretty exceptional.


After watching 6-7 movies of his, I can confirm that. 


oook then, Kagemusha it is!


----------



## Jena (Mar 2, 2012)

ThePseudo said:


> Pitt has one of the top 5 greatest filmography of any actor.
> 
> Hunger Games will be the new Twilight. The fans try to deny it but they know.



I will fight anyone to the death who utters either "Team Peeta" or "Team Gale" in my presence.
This book describes in detail how to murder someone, so I think I'm all good.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 2, 2012)

> Just cause you don't like popular actors don't mean they are shit at acting.



You probably aimed that at me, regardless Pitt was atrocious in Troy. The only one worse in that film was Bloom.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 2, 2012)

Troy was pretty shit all around no one is salvaged in that.


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 2, 2012)

Denzel > Pitt. Lets talk about him.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 2, 2012)

Orlando Bloom>Jamie Foxx

Discuss.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 2, 2012)

Holy fucking shit.  

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bG2mdZ23eP8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 2, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Orlando Bloom>Jamie Foxx
> 
> Discuss.



My topic first and later we can discuss yours.


----------



## Jena (Mar 2, 2012)

Cyphon said:


> Denzel > Pitt. Lets talk about him.


I like Denzel Washington more than Pitt, personally. He's one of those guys that I will go see a movie just because he's in it. 

_Book of Eli_ was seriously underrated.



Ennoea said:


> Orlando Bloom>Jamie Foxx
> 
> Discuss.



A drowned rat > Jamie Foxx. Your point is invalid.


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 2, 2012)

Cyphon said:


> Denzel > Pitt. Lets talk about him.



He maybe more talented, but he's becoming the new Deniro/Pacino. I can't respect anyone who has done three films with Ridley Scott's lil bro. Pitt chooses quality films. He gets better with age.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 2, 2012)

lol Denzel better than Pitt.  Say what you want Pitt has been in more films that are out of his comfort zone (Tree of Life, The Assassination of Jesse James, Fight Club) than Denzel ever has.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 2, 2012)

not to mention Snatch and 12 Monkeys.


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 2, 2012)

Jena said:


> I like Denzel Washington more than Pitt, personally. He's one of those guys that I will go see a movie just because he's in it.
> 
> _Book of Eli_ was seriously underrated.



100% agreed. 



ThePseudo said:


> He maybe more talented, but he's becoming the new Deniro/Pacino.



Not sure what you mean here but if I have the right of it you are talking about film choice and I honestly don't disagree. His movies recently haven't been as good as I have wanted. Safe House, Unstoppable and Pelham 123 all come to mind.

That said, Denzel is still awesome to watch in spit of the overall movies not living up to expectations. 



Parallax said:


> lol Denzel better than Pitt.



If you think otherwise you are racist. 



> Say what you want Pitt has been in more films that are out of his comfort zone (Tree of Life, The Assassination of Jesse James, Fight Club) than Denzel ever has.



I am not really sure this is relevant. So what if he stays with what he does best. If it ain't broke don't fix it. 

Anyway I am not saying Pitt is bad. Denzel is just better.


----------



## Kobe (Mar 2, 2012)

Pitt shits on Denzel any day of the week.


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 2, 2012)

Kobe said:


> Pitt shits on Denzel any day of the week.



Not even close you racist


----------



## Parallax (Mar 2, 2012)

I find it much more rewarding when an actor goes beyond typecasting so for this debate it is relevant to why I find Pitt to be a better actor than Denzel.  He's willing to be in films that are not the same thing over and over and really gets to excercise his versatility.


----------



## Z (Mar 2, 2012)

Cyphon said:


> If you think otherwise you are racist.



Whoa what?


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 2, 2012)

Cyphon said:


> Not sure what you mean here but if I have the right of it you are talking about film choice and I honestly don't disagree. His movies recently haven't been as good as I have wanted. Safe House, Unstoppable and Pelham 123 all come to mind.



Yep, that's what I'm saying




> If you think otherwise you are racist.


----------



## Whimsy (Mar 2, 2012)

I don't really like Pitt that much as an actor. I didn't even like his fight club performance that much (his physicality was very good, but his line delivery wasn't to my tastes at all). However, he is in a lot of very good films, whereas Denzel has picked a whole heap of clangers for a good while.


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 2, 2012)

Parallax said:


> I find it much more rewarding when an actor goes beyond typecasting so for this debate it is relevant to why I find Pitt to be a better actor than Denzel.



Fair enough. 

But I don't think there is any excuse for racism. 

You are basically saying because he is black all of the characters he plays look the same. 



Z said:


> Whoa what?



You know what I said.


----------



## Whimsy (Mar 2, 2012)

Also I'm on the brink of buying a HD tv and a PS3 for dat Blu Ray and dem games. I need someone to tip me over the edge.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 2, 2012)

racism ain't got anything to do with it :|


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 2, 2012)

Parallax said:


> racism ain't got anything to do with it :|



I dunno.

I get the feeling you liked the white Michael Jackson better than the black one......


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 2, 2012)

i liked chinese michael jackson the best


----------



## Amuro (Mar 2, 2012)

Jena said:


> _Book of Eli_ was seriously underrated.



I think it was rated just fine.



ThePseudo said:


> He maybe more talented, but he's becoming the new Deniro/Pacino. I can't respect anyone who has done three films with Ridley Scott's lil bro. Pitt chooses quality films. He gets better with age.



He's actually done five films (four of those being tripe) with Scott so i guess you must trust him even less. I'd disagree with the Pacino comparison i can't see him working with Adam Sandler.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 2, 2012)

I think you might be onto something, Cyphon.  Most of these guys are pretty mean to Stunna.  Some are even downright vicious...


----------



## Parallax (Mar 2, 2012)

Rukia

never change


----------



## Vault (Mar 2, 2012)

Cyphon who knew you could troll this much. However I will say this, denzel is a great actor. He won an oscar for training day, a character who could have easily been played by a white man as opposed to Jamie foxx and Whitaker who won Oscars for playing characters who had to be black.


----------



## Amuro (Mar 2, 2012)

I still can't believe Tarantino cast Foxx as the lead in Django, should've been Elba he's like the black Fassbender.


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 2, 2012)

Vault said:


> Cyphon who knew you could troll this much.



You must not post in many sections I post in 



> He won an oscar for training day, a character who could have easily been played by a white man



But why did Denzel have to be crooked before he took it? Of course he gets an oscar for playing a black man who is a criminal. The academy saw it as more believable and realistic....Smh. 

And honestly Training Day isn't even his best (for me at least). My favorite of him may have been The Hurricane. Though he was nominated for that role IIRC.


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 2, 2012)

das racist


----------



## Reiden (Mar 2, 2012)

Garde ? vue (1981) : 

6 / 10

A lot of good reviews and my friend loved it. 
I personnaly think it was rather non-realistic with a bad, very bad ending.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Mar 2, 2012)

Pitt is a good actor but far from great.. Denzel beats him imo...



Amuro said:


> I still can't believe Tarantino cast Foxx as the lead in Django, should've been Elba he's like the black Fassbender.


I agree the world needs more stringer....


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 2, 2012)

> Say what you want Pitt has been in more films that are out of his comfort zone (Tree of Life, The Assassination of Jesse James, Fight Club) than Denzel ever has.



Can't blame Denzel if there are not many interesting Black roles out there in Mainstream Hollywood films. I'm sure he'd love to do more variety of roles too but he's been typecast. He's a very powerful actor though. But he does play too many angry roles.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 2, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Can't blame Denzel if there are not many interesting Black roles out there in Mainstream Hollywood films.


That's a good point.


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 2, 2012)

I don't really understand the diversity argument used against Denzel, in a Pitt vs Washington debate. Many of Brad Pitt's characters are the same, and Brad Pitt stays well with in a comfort zone, so that argument doesn't really make sense.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Mar 2, 2012)

Pitt may have better film choices, but he never had an amazing performance like the Denzel in training day.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 2, 2012)

Denzel's best performance was Malcolm X.

Pitt's best performance is idk.


----------



## Vault (Mar 2, 2012)

Seriously what the fuck is this shit?


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 2, 2012)

*The Mirror (Zerkalo)*

My first Tarkovsky movie and I just had to pick his most diffcult one...

There's no apparent plot, at least at first glance. It's like a mosaic. Fragments of Tarkovsky's thoughts. Childhood memories, present scenes, dream like sequences, newsreel footages, and narration containing poems; all told in a non-linear fashion in three different time frames. You can say this is sort of a spiritual predecessor to Tree of Life. And speaking of that, I don't know if Malick was influenced by Tarkovsky or not, but certain scenes reminded me of him.

I admit I got lost a bit. The switches between the time frames weren't always obvious; one time frame might have different settings and Margarita Terekhova played more than one role, and the colors also change. But it might be just me. (and who knows how authentic the subs were)

Not easy to digest, requires more then one watch. Now, I really dug the visuals. I'm pissed that I couldn't find a better version, HD format could do wonders for this.


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lmwX_ia0h1g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rukia (Mar 2, 2012)

Vault said:


> Seriously what the fuck is this shit?


Probably a joke.


----------



## Z (Mar 2, 2012)

The Artist - 5.5/10

So after winning Best Picture, I became interested in watching this film. I checked out the trailer and grew very intrigued and thought it looked very classy. I watched it and man was this certainly a let down. Yeah, the opening was rather witty and the ending was good too, but this started to drag a lot after the first half, and since this film is very short (only about a hundred minutes), dragging is very very bad. The acting was good, but nothing spectacular. I do like the film's focus though, and thought the tribute to silent films and how they became replaced with "talkies" was nice.



Vault said:


> Seriously what the fuck is this shit?



Anthony Hopkins as Hitchcock? I'm definitely interested in seeing that.


----------



## Vault (Mar 2, 2012)

Its so bizarre, it doesn't make any sense. Why?


----------



## Amuro (Mar 2, 2012)

What doesn't make sense? that they cast Scarlett or that they are making a film about the making of a film?

I for one would love to see the struggle of how Hitchcock got the first ever toilet flush shown on the big screen.


----------



## Vault (Mar 2, 2012)

The latter, this is a very slippery slop, the making of a film, really? This might start opening flood gates for films such as The making of 2001, The making of Blade Runner etc etc. Is Hollywood really that low creative wise?


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 2, 2012)

Gone: D

As generic as the title suggests. The leading actress did good though. Not even sure if I can review it...


----------



## Rukia (Mar 2, 2012)

Lucy Liu being cast to play Watson is far more outrage inducing, Vault.


----------



## Vault (Mar 2, 2012)

Atleast Holmes and Watson will finally hook up


----------



## Rukia (Mar 2, 2012)

So fucking epic when Hulk catches Iron Man.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 2, 2012)

That was a really cool part.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 2, 2012)

I love the Metal Dragon part, whatever it's called.



> The latter, this is a very slippery slop, the making of a film, really? This might start opening flood gates for films such as The making of 2001, The making of Blade Runner etc etc. Is Hollywood really that low creative wise?



Hollywood need to reign in ridiculous budgets because it's killing them. I remember reading a stupid article about the cost so high they need multiple Billion dollar franchises to make any money. That's some fucking bullshit right there.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 2, 2012)

That's why I am always happy when movies like The Social Network, Black Swan, or Dragon Tattoo make over 300 million worldwide.


----------



## Ino Yamanaka (Mar 2, 2012)

I saw Tekken: Blood Vengeance.
I'm relly glad that god somewhat a good story and a lot of good fighting scenes!! 

Over all: 8.5/10


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 2, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Hollywood need to reign in ridiculous budgets because it's killing them.



Speak the truth!

Blue Streak only needed an estimated budget of 65 mil to be awesome


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Mar 2, 2012)

"O brother where art thou"
It was pretty good.
8/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 3, 2012)

Did you know that John Carter apparently cost 250,000,000 to make (13 mil more expensive than Avatar, which is supposed to be the most expensive movie ever)?

Whoa, I suspect some major bombing as the trailers have underwhelmed me. I'm sure I'll see it, but I cant say Im excited for it.


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 3, 2012)

So, Jolie's directorial debut is a huge flop, eh?


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 3, 2012)

I wanted her to succeed. (Pitt fan here)


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 3, 2012)

> Did you know that John Carter apparently cost 250,000,000 to make (13 mil more expensive than Avatar, which is supposed to be the most expensive movie ever)?
> 
> Whoa, I suspect some major bombing as the trailers have underwhelmed me. I'm sure I'll see it, but I cant say Im excited for it.



Supposedly the film are what the original Star Wars prequels should have been according to reviews. I might watch it, just maybe.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 3, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Supposedly the film are what the original Star Wars prequels should have been according to reviews. I might watch it, just maybe.


lol.  no you won't.  You don't have to pretend Ennoea.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 3, 2012)

> lol. no you won't. You don't have to pretend Ennoea.



Okay maybe not lol. I might watch it when it comes on TV


----------



## Kobe (Mar 3, 2012)

*Another - Episode 1
*

Fucking creepy anime.


----------



## Tyrion (Mar 3, 2012)

Man of Fire

5/10

Was okay-ish. Slow start and took quiet long for the build up of the kidnapping. Action scenes were too quick and seemed way to easy...especially the club scene.


----------



## Kobe (Mar 3, 2012)

^ agreed Denzel was shit. If it was Pitt, it would have been a Top 10 movie


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 3, 2012)

> agreed Denzel was shit. If it was Pitt, it would have been a Top 10 movie



Top 10 films with overacting.


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 3, 2012)

Pitt would never do five films with Tony Scott!!!! 

"Fool me once shame on you, fool me twice shame one me."


----------



## Tyrion (Mar 3, 2012)

Pitt just solos


----------



## Stunna (Mar 3, 2012)

My Naruto part one marathon has concluded. Whew.

After a break for a couple days, I will commence with Shippuden!


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 3, 2012)

> After a break for a couple days, I will commence with Shippuden!



Why? The show in an abortion.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 3, 2012)

Yeah man it's worse than manga Part II

and that's saying something


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 3, 2012)

Wait, Stunna's watching the Shippuden Anime? Dude, what is wrong with you?


----------



## Parallax (Mar 3, 2012)

Stunna if you're gonna experience it at least do yourself a favor and just read it.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 3, 2012)

I'll decide for myself if it's an abortion or not. I can't just stop after part I and not know what happens.


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 3, 2012)

I'm confused, how is it that you're posting on a Naruto site yet you've haven't watched or read Naruto?


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 3, 2012)

Enjoy your tumor Stunna.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 3, 2012)

a lot of people actually haven't 

anyways I strongly suggest not to go with the anime, it's filler hell


----------



## TetraVaal (Mar 3, 2012)

Violent By Design said:


> I'm confused, how is it that you're posting on a Naruto site yet you've haven't watched or read Naruto?



To be fair I never watched an episode of Naruto in my life. In fact, I don't know a single thing about Naruto--I remember registering here last year to take part in a discussion on the Gundam sub-board and I eventually just stuck around.


----------



## Kobe (Mar 3, 2012)

Let him do it. It's not like it will be his first stupid mistake.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 3, 2012)

Violent By Design said:


> I'm confused, how is it that you're posting on a Naruto site yet you've haven't watched or read Naruto?


I've been through part I a couple times, and part II only once, but I don't really remember much about it. I don't know why, my recollection is just shot past the first couple arcs.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 3, 2012)

Kobe said:


> Let him do it. It's not like it will be his first stupid mistake.


Obviously not. Most people make them last time I checked.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 3, 2012)

Just read the manga if you're that bothered, the Anime is offensively poor.

Or better yet read One Piece or HxH.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Mar 3, 2012)

One Piece > ALL


----------



## Parallax (Mar 3, 2012)

yeah read One Piece

or Hunter X Hunter

that's quality


----------



## Stunna (Mar 3, 2012)

I may very well read it. But I'll be getting through it someway or another.

EDIT: And yeah, I said I'd get to OP sooner or later.


----------



## Z (Mar 3, 2012)

Going to watch Ikiru. Time to see if it really is Kurosawa's best or not.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 3, 2012)

I think it is 

but that's just me.  It's at the very least in his top 3 overall I think.


----------



## Kobe (Mar 3, 2012)

Akahige is the best.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 3, 2012)

Ikiru is pretty good, it was my first Kurosawa film. Easily top 3.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 3, 2012)

The only one of his I've seen is The Hidden Fortress.


----------



## Z (Mar 3, 2012)

So watch more instead of Naruto lol.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 3, 2012)

why didn't I think of that.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 3, 2012)

Stunna you're 15, you've got plenty of time.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 3, 2012)

Someone said something about Shippuden having tons of filler... couldn't I just skip the arcs? Or is there a butt load ingrained within canon episodes too that are hard to avoid?


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 3, 2012)

There are eps there that cover half a chapter. Skip it all. Not sure but in the Anime section I'm sure there were filler free version's of Shippuden for DD.


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 3, 2012)

I think in the beginning there were a lot of fillers integrated in the canon, but later there were arcs that were fillers themselves. You probably shouldn't skip the first 3-4 arcs.

^ yeah, that's a good solution


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 3, 2012)

Stunna don't do it!


----------



## Rukia (Mar 3, 2012)

I haven't watched Naruto since Deidara was defeated and Sasori died.


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 3, 2012)

More anime manga talk?

Shippuuden is the biggest piece of shit. Deidara vs Gaara and the early Sasori stuff isn't bad but after that........Actually it might be okay even a little after that but in general it is complete shit.

Don't read HxH. The art is terrible in a lot of places. I would say go anime first since it seems you are into anime. Once you are into it you may be able to put up with the scribbles Togashi calls art.

One Piece you could watch or read. I thought the anime wasn't bad and if you really like OP even the fillers aren't terrible because it is fun to watch the characters do random shit.

Bleach anime is probably the most solid of the big ones. Yeah, the actual story isn't great so it is hard for the anime to be great but I like the music/sounds/animation of Bleach the best.


----------



## Kobe (Mar 3, 2012)

Bleach's soundtracks are best.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 3, 2012)

Bleach is the most consistent anime in terms of pace and animation.  It also goes into filler hell.  Just read the source material.  And I stand by reading HxH, it's p great


----------



## Time Expired (Mar 3, 2012)

*barfs* 

Did someone mention Shippuden?


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 3, 2012)

The animes to all of those shows are bad.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 3, 2012)

VBD is right


----------



## Jena (Mar 3, 2012)

I don't watch any of the other big three other than Naruto, so I have nothing to add to this conversation.

Baccano! is a good anime. Watch that instead. Or just watch it.


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 3, 2012)

Yeah for the record fillers are shit if I don't mention them. I just said OP's are watchable because the characters are actually kind of fun to watch no matter what they are doing. Nothing great but better than Bleach and Naruto.


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 3, 2012)

Jena said:


> I don't watch any of the other big three other than Naruto, so I have nothing to add to this conversation.
> 
> Baccano! is a good anime. Watch that instead. Or just watch it.



I like Baccano as well, though the last few episodes had me scratching my head.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 3, 2012)

Is it faster to read or watch part 2? I'm reading atm.


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 3, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Is it faster to read or watch part 2? I'm reading atm.



Of course it is faster. It is always less time consuming to read manga (which is a huge reason why manga adaptions are usually better to me). Especially animes that are adaptions of weekly manga, there is a ton of filler in all those episodes. Not to mention anime is really poorly produced, most of the time is just guys standing around staring at each other.

Naruto in itself has little content, so it is very easy to read a chapter. I caught up to the manga the other day in about a half hour after a few months of not reading it.


----------



## Jena (Mar 3, 2012)

Violent By Design said:


> I like Baccano as well, though the last few episodes had me scratching my head.


Do you mean those extra ones with the wrench guy?
I hated them. They were stupid as hell and had nothing to do with the rest of the series.



Stunna said:


> Is it faster to read or watch part 2? I'm reading atm.


Reading.
It takes about half an hour to watch one episode whereas it takes like 5-15 minutes to read one chapter.


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 3, 2012)

Jena said:


> Do you mean those extra ones with the wrench guy?
> I hated them. They were stupid as hell and had nothing to do with the rest of the series.



Yes, I don't get what his deal was.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 3, 2012)

Cyphon said:


> More anime manga talk?


I'd rather discuss anime manga than some of the alternatives.



Stunna said:


> *The Lorax*
> 
> Thumbs up


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 3, 2012)

Rukia said:


> I'd rather discuss anime manga than some of the alternatives.



No doubt. 

I dunno if the way I said made it seem as if I didn't like it. It was more of just a rhetorical lead in.


----------



## Amuro (Mar 3, 2012)

The last few episodes continue the books which of course makes little sense without a new series.


----------



## Tyrion (Mar 3, 2012)

Jiraiya.


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 3, 2012)

A.Glover92 said:


> Jiraiya.





That is pretty good.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 3, 2012)

I watch a decent amount of anime.  4-5 shows every season.  Shounen adaptations are the worst of the worst.


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 3, 2012)

Lol Rukia.

Stunna did you watch The Lorax?


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 3, 2012)

Baccano! sounds pretty good. Readin the Wiki on it. Might have to check it out.


----------



## Jena (Mar 3, 2012)

Amuro said:


> The last few episodes continue the books which of course makes little sense without a new series.


Have you read the books? I really liked the show so I'm interested, but a lot of translations of novels/novellas from Japanese to English aren't very good..



Cyphon said:


> Baccano! sounds pretty good. Readin the Wiki on it. Might have to check it out.


It's only like 13 episodes long so I'd go for it.
I was watching it one time and my mom came in the room. I was anticipating one of her snide comments about "that Japanesey kids stuff that you watch" but instead she just stood behind the couch for a few minutes, watching. Then she asked if I could show her the whole thing. I did. She loved it.


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 3, 2012)

Jena said:


> It's only like 13 episodes long so I'd go for it.



I am actually turned off by shorter running things because if I like it I want more but I will give it a go.



> I was watching it one time and my mom came in the room. I was anticipating one of her snide comments about "that Japanesey kids stuff that you watch" but instead she just stood behind the couch for a few minutes, watching. Then she asked if I could show her the whole thing. I did. She loved it.



That is awesome.


----------



## Time Expired (Mar 3, 2012)

Jiraiya


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 3, 2012)

*The Assassination of Jesse James by the Coward Robert Ford*

There's just something about Casey Affleck that makes me want to punch him. I have to admit he did a good job in this though and luckily his voice didn't irritate me this time. 
It's a nicely crafted movie (the cgi parts are really bad though) with good acting, characterization and some drama and tension, and yet another great cinematography by Deakins....but it's long and starts off really really slow. It only picks up maybe halfway through. I think it could have been shorter with at least 30 mins. The music also gets better as it goes, the themes in the first part are very sleepy.


----------



## Kobe (Mar 3, 2012)

Lol Jiraiya. They were actually cute in those outfits.



man, Another is depressing as fuck. I can anticipate what's gonna happen next but really they did a good job.


----------



## Amuro (Mar 3, 2012)

Jena said:


> Have you read the books? I really liked the show so I'm interested, but a lot of translations of novels/novellas from Japanese to English aren't very good..



Only the first has been fully translated the rest for some stupid reason have random chapters translated. You can find them here.

Goddess Yoona Player


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 3, 2012)

I feel like buying mass effect now. Is the game for PS3? I think only the first one is a 360 exclusive.


----------



## Vault (Mar 3, 2012)

Mass Effect 2 and 3 are on PS3. Buy it!


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 3, 2012)

ThePseudo said:


> I feel like buying mass effect now. Is the game for PS3? I think only the first one is a 360 exclusive.



It came out for PC too.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 3, 2012)

I've no interest in seeing The Lorax.


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 3, 2012)

Speaking of anime

Legend of the Galactic Heroes

now that's a good series


----------



## Tyrion (Mar 3, 2012)

Cyphon said:


> That is pretty good.



It's too good to be true 

Ah J-Man.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 3, 2012)

Fuck yeah Amuro.  

I hope there is time for shenanigans in Mass Effect 3.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QwdgyQxWHLY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Amuro (Mar 3, 2012)

even with the fate of all known life in the balance Rukia, there is always time for shenanigans

i'm commander shephard and this is my favourite thread in the citadel


----------



## Stunna (Mar 3, 2012)

Okay, does anyone else in here want a contest for this section? Distracted's willing to help us out if so.


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 3, 2012)

What kinda contest sucka?


----------



## Rukia (Mar 3, 2012)

The "try to find a good Brad Pitt performance" contest?


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 3, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Okay, does anyone else in here want a contest for this section? Distracted's willing to help us out if so.



Finally! So did you finally work up the courage to ask us or did you finally get permission from a mod? 

Shut up Rukia. You know what? I hope Fassbender has a the starring role in Bay's Transformers Reboot.


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 3, 2012)

Rukia said:


> The "try to find a good Brad Pitt performance" contest?



Take that you Denzel haters (racists)!



I just thought about something. Do they still make pixie sticks? I haven't had one in years.


----------



## Kobe (Mar 3, 2012)

piss off Rukia.


*Another - Episode 4*




*Spoiler*: __ 



fucking hell. I liked the nurse. Why? Why!?!?!?!?


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 3, 2012)

Cyphon said:


> Take that you Denzel haters (racists)!
> 
> 
> 
> I just thought about something. Do they still make pixie sticks? I haven't had one in years.




Yes, they do. I was at my friends house, and his brother had bought a random stack of them for no reason. I was quite surprised to see it.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 3, 2012)

Is Another good, Kobe?  lots of people are watching it and seem to enjoy it.  I have skipped so far.


----------



## Kobe (Mar 3, 2012)

If you like Horror genre, it's really good.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 3, 2012)

Eternal Sunshine was on yesterday. Still as good as ever.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 3, 2012)

ThePseudo said:


> Finally! So did you finally work up the courage to ask us or did you finally get permission from a mod?


Permission. I've been asking for months. Distracted said he could arrange for prizes like big avys.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 3, 2012)

Care to elaborate Stunna?



> Shut up Rukia. You know what? I hope Fassbender has a the starring role in Bay's Transformers Reboot.



I hear Oscars calling.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 3, 2012)

Seriously though.  No offense.  But this idea sounds dumb.  What could we possibly have a contest over?

First person to beat Mass Effect 3?


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 3, 2012)

Stunna said:


> big avys.



Yes.


Thanks Stunna.


----------



## Kobe (Mar 3, 2012)

We should hold Mafia here, best contest ever. 


Imma be Don Corleone bitches.


----------



## Whimsy (Mar 3, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Seriously though.  No offense.  But this idea sounds dumb.  What could we possibly have a contest over?
> 
> First person to beat Mass Effect 3?



Who can make the best Hathaway joke


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 3, 2012)

Click on the link on Stunna's sig


----------



## Rukia (Mar 3, 2012)

Whimsy said:


> Who can make the best Hathaway joke


Battle has been fought and won already.


----------



## Kobe (Mar 3, 2012)

Rukia go watch Ep. 9


----------



## Rukia (Mar 3, 2012)

Nisemonogatari?  I downloaded it.  Will watch soon.  Watching the end of this Everton game first.


----------



## Tyrion (Mar 3, 2012)

I downloaded Inside Man.

Shall I watch it?


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 3, 2012)

Violent By Design said:


> Yes, they do. I was at my friends house, and his brother had bought a random stack of them for no reason. I was quite surprised to see it.



Oh shit. I need to find a candy shop that has them. 



Rukia said:


> Seriously though.  No offense.  But this idea sounds dumb.  What could we possibly have a contest over?



Reported for offending me.



A.Glover92 said:


> I downloaded Inside Man.
> 
> Shall I watch it?



As long as it has Denzel and not Brad Pitt.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 3, 2012)

It's Stunna and a Contest? Something to do with Star Wars or Disney perhaps


----------



## Stunna (Mar 3, 2012)

Rukia just lacks imagination. Maybe we could have a screenwriting contest. Or a contest to see who could make the best sequel, prequel, remake of a classic film. Just spit-balling.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 3, 2012)

If it's a original Doctor Who Ep then I'll win. I have written stories for a whole 4 series


----------



## Rukia (Mar 3, 2012)

I was an extra in Signs.

What do I win?


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 3, 2012)

Really?

Who can write the funniest review for Blue Streak?


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 3, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Really?
> 
> Who can write the funniest review for Blue Streak?



I want to be the judge!

Good luck to all you haters out there


----------



## Stunna (Mar 3, 2012)

So is no one interested?


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 3, 2012)

uhm, I guess. i'd assume you'd have more ideas that are fleshed out if you made a thread for it.


----------



## Vault (Mar 3, 2012)

Stunna trying to steal ideas at such a young age?


----------



## Stunna (Mar 3, 2012)

I've had a thread about it in my sig for almost half a year now it seems. :|


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 3, 2012)

I would b down for a group contest. I am too lazy on my own.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Mar 3, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Is Another good, Kobe?  lots of people are watching it and seem to enjoy it.  I have skipped so far.


 It's a pretty good horror mystery type show. Nothing special, but one of my favorites out of this season.


----------



## Jena (Mar 3, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> If it's a original Doctor Who Ep then I'll win. I have written stories for a whole 4 series


Well, I've tried to keep this a secret for as long as I could but I think I'm finally going to have to tell you guys...I'm actually Neil Gaiman. So I think that I have an unfair advantage in any writing contest. If you pigs think you can take me on, it's your funeral.



Rukia said:


> I was an extra in Signs.
> 
> What do I win?




You were really sexy in that movie.


----------



## Z (Mar 3, 2012)

The Assassination of Jesse James by the Coward Robert Ford - 8.5/10

Really good. The soundtrack for this movie is one of the best I've ever heard. The train robbery scene in the beginning is a prime example of this. So damn epic when the music plays and they're all waiting for the train. Acting was solid, especially from Casey Affleck. Jesse James was pretty damn interesting too. I didn't think this film ever dragged to be honest. It's just a great western, and a great movie in general.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 3, 2012)

> Well, I've tried to keep this a secret for as long as I could but I think I'm finally going to have to tell you guys...I'm actually Neil Gaiman. So I think that I have an unfair advantage in any writing contest. If you pigs think you can take me on, it's your funeral.



Pfft bring it on bitch.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Mar 3, 2012)

Continuing the Cohen Bros...
Just watched The Big Lebowski...
[YOUTUBE]6YZ_vBoBoLo[/YOUTUBE]
  
I am dying !
I wasnt blown away by the movie but some parts just made me laugh hysterically.
"SHUT THE FUCK UP DONNY"


----------



## Rukia (Mar 3, 2012)

Kobe said:


> *Nisemonogatari - Episode 9*
> 
> It's impossible. Impossible for an anime to get better exponentially with each episode.


Great episode.  I said, with a poised look.


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 3, 2012)

Signs - what a retarded movie that is.

Aliens are weak to water.

Master plan, invade a planet where the majority of its surface is water.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 3, 2012)

But that's the beauty of it, you never see it coming. M Night Shamajhsihdush is a genius.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 3, 2012)

Jena said:


> Well, I've tried to keep this a secret for as long as I could but I think I'm finally going to have to tell you guys...I'm actually Neil Gaiman. So I think that I have an unfair advantage in any writing contest. If you pigs think you can take me on, it's your funeral.


Challenge accepted.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Mar 3, 2012)

Night has made more money than 99% of the directors out of there....and mostly with original screenplays.
Hacking hollywood like that for a decade is a hell of an achievement in my books


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 3, 2012)

The Life and Death of Bobby Z: C+

It's either a direct-to-DVD film or only earned a limited release. It stars Paul Walker, Laurence Fishburne and Olivia Wilde. It has a pretty good cast and is surprisingly decent as an action-thriller (I loved the MMA-inspired fights).

However, it is rather predictable and they failed to stick with the established characterization of its protagonist. Not a bad watch though.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 3, 2012)

> Oh, but you can't expect to wield supreme executive power just because some watery tart threw a sword at you. Oh but if I went 'round sayin' I was Emperor, just because some moistened bint lobbed a scimitar at me, they'd put me away.



Holy Grail you get me each time


----------



## Rukia (Mar 3, 2012)

Man.  I can't get over how good that new Avengers trailer was.  So surprising.


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 3, 2012)

Yea, I kinda hated the fact that it was so good. I seriously want the film to suck.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 3, 2012)

ThePseudo said:


> I seriously want the film to suck.


Me too.  

Oh well.  Flop of the summer honors can go to The Dark Knight Rises instead.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 3, 2012)

*Some Like it Hot*

My friend's mom was watching it, so I re-watched it. Still funny, thumbs up.


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 3, 2012)

Can someone linked the trailer to the Avengers you are talking about?

I have only seen the same one a few times and wasn't all that great.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 3, 2012)

The Thumbs Up thing doesn't really work.  I can't tell if you liked it more than you liked The Lorax.


----------



## Vault (Mar 3, 2012)

So i watched two films 
*
Drunken Angel - 8.5/10 *

The first ever Kurosawa/Mifune collaboration and this movie is fantastic, Mifune is brilliant in it as the gangster Matsunaga however Shimura steals the show as the alcoholic Sanada  He was just amazing, the constant switching of emotions he had to do for this role is astounding. Also this movie has one of the best uses of music i have ever seen, as you might have noticed im not calling it an OST, there is something completely different about how it was used in this movie. I really dont know how to explain it but hopefully someone knows what im trying to say. 

*Reign Of Assassins - 8/10 *

This film has an incredibly stupid basis of the plot, basically there was this all powerful monk who lived 3, 000 years ago and he achieved buddhahood. So when he died a myth was born that whoever gets the remains will rule the martial arts world, I know right? Sounds absolutely ridiculous. I don't want to get into the specifies of the plot in case i ruin it for others but it had 2 major twists which i didn't see coming at all. 

And the main plot twist being why the baddie wants the remains has to be seen to be believed  I actually laughed for a good minute when it was revealed why he was so adamant on obtaining these remains. On the action side this movie is a Wuxia so expect superhuman things such as people gliding in the air and doing alot of crap which defies the laws of gravity however the choreography is very good, the action is clean and fast paced however the editing of the action made it somewhat choppy at certain parts. Overall it ended up being a decent movie.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 3, 2012)

Rukia said:


> The Thumbs Up thing doesn't really work.  I can't tell if you liked it more than you liked The Lorax.


I haven't seen the Lorax. Sorry.


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 3, 2012)

Stunna you mind of I use your set after you're finished with it?


----------



## Vault (Mar 3, 2012)

Give it a couple hours, Pseudo.


----------



## Yasha (Mar 3, 2012)

*Apocalypto*

Stephen Hawking's thumbs up.


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 3, 2012)

Nobody gonna get a brotha a link?


----------



## Vault (Mar 3, 2012)




----------



## Rukia (Mar 3, 2012)

Thor got his ass kicked.  Probably punishment for having the worst origin movie.


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 3, 2012)

The comicbook fans are bitching about that in IMDB I'm sure. 


You know what really shocked me about Thor? How small the film looked. I never felt like I was watching a big epic blockbuster.The setting could have had more scope.


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 3, 2012)




----------



## Rukia (Mar 3, 2012)

I want to respond to your third point.  
*Spoiler*: _My response is simple_ 



THE OTHER GUYS WAS REALLY FUCKING FUNNY.


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 3, 2012)

Rukia said:


> I want to respond to your third point.
> *Spoiler*: _My response is simple_
> 
> 
> ...



When was the last time you did a desk pop?


----------



## Yasha (Mar 3, 2012)




----------



## Rukia (Mar 3, 2012)

50 hours to go.


----------



## Samavarti (Mar 3, 2012)




----------



## Stunna (Mar 3, 2012)

Rukia said:


> 50 hours to go.


Until what? Mass Effect 3?


----------



## Rukia (Mar 3, 2012)

I think it is obvious that Scarlett was miscast.


----------



## Jaded Heart (Mar 3, 2012)

*The Secret World of Arrietty*: 9/10

Yet another gorgeous Studio Ghibli film, Miyazaki's artwork shining in all it's beauty. I found the story itself, though it started out slow and was rather simple, to be very fascinating and profound in it's own way. The characters, the sheer detail and quality of the animation, and the lessons and relationship within the story were very touching. It left me feeling warm, empowered, and appreciative of life. (Just as all of Miyazaki's other films have left me.) You can't expect anything less then the best when it comes to Miyazki's movies, and this one is no exception.

I sincerely recommend seeing this film.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 3, 2012)

The Secret World of Arrietty.  Damn.  I need to see that.


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 3, 2012)

You know my favorite thing about this thread?

When someone actually posts _on_ topic it looks wrong in some way.

Like it doesn't actually belong here.


----------



## Detective (Mar 3, 2012)

Rukia said:


> 50 hours to go.



I would say that it's sad that your time in this world is getting cut so tragically short, but I have seen your other posts. Make the best of what time you have left. 

I will PM CMX about your passing when he next logs in from the local public library.


----------



## Time Expired (Mar 3, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Thor got his ass kicked.  Probably punishment for having the worst origin movie.



 well said. Trailer looks wicked. Can't wait.


----------



## Yasha (Mar 3, 2012)

Rukia said:


> I think it is obvious that Scarlett was miscast.



Rukia hates breasts.


----------



## Z (Mar 3, 2012)

Rukia is right. 

In this situation.


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 3, 2012)

If you think Scarlet was miscast you are gay (or in case you are a woman) jealous and clearly not a lesbian. 

Yeah I said it. Come at me.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Mar 4, 2012)

I'd rather do Natalie Portman any day, there I said it.


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 4, 2012)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> I'd rather do Natalie Portman any day, there I said it.



You don't like curves bro?


----------



## Nakor (Mar 4, 2012)

Jaded Heart said:


> *The Secret World of Arrietty*: 9/10
> 
> Yet another gorgeous Studio Ghibli film, Miyazaki's artwork shining in all it's beauty. I found the story itself, though it started out slow and was rather simple, to be very fascinating and profound in it's own way. The characters, the sheer detail and quality of the animation, and the lessons and relationship within the story were very touching. It left me feeling warm, empowered, and appreciative of life. (Just as all of Miyazaki's other films have left me.) You can't expect anything less then the best when it comes to Miyazki's movies, and this one is no exception.
> 
> I sincerely recommend seeing this film.



I'd say it's more of a Studio Ghibli film than a Miyzaki movie as he only wrote the screenplay and was the production planner. IMO I'd only consider it a Miyazaki film if he either directed it and/or wrote the original story.


----------



## Detective (Mar 4, 2012)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> I'd rather do Natalie Portman any day, there I said it.



I'd rather do both, all day, any day, including thrice on Leap Years to make up for lost time.

/End Manly Man's Answer.


----------



## JellyButter (Mar 4, 2012)

The Dark Night
10/10
I love it.


----------



## Detective (Mar 4, 2012)

JellyButter said:


> The Dark Night
> 10/10
> I love it.



Your the kind of poster that this thread deserves, but not the one it needs right now... and so we'll ignore your film review... because you can take it... because your not off-topic... your a silent contributor to this thread, a watchful observer... a productive member of NF.....












​


----------



## TetraVaal (Mar 4, 2012)

Just finished watching 'X-Men: First Class', and with the exception of Michael Fassbender and James McAvoy, this movie fucking sucked.

I mean, it's not the worst comic book adaption I've watched, but it felt so weird watching two actors basically out-class their supporting crew, as well as elevating beyond the corny script and terrible effects.


----------



## Time Expired (Mar 4, 2012)

JellyButter said:


> The Dark Night
> 10/10
> I love it.



Mkay - but how do you feel about the subject at hand...Natalie or Scarlet?


----------



## Jena (Mar 4, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> I mean, it's not the worst comic book adaption I've watched, but it felt so weird watching two actors basically out-class their supporting crew, as well as elevating beyond the corny script and terrible effects.



You could say that they
_(puts on gasses)_
...got schooled.


----------



## Yasha (Mar 4, 2012)

Soul Assassin said:


> Mkay - but how do you feel about the subject at hand...Natalie or Scarlet?



I'd take a nerdy-looking Natalie over a stark naked Scarlett anyday of the week, but hey, that's probably just me. *shrugs*


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 4, 2012)

Yasha said:


> I'd take a nerdy-looking Natalie over a *stark naked Scarlett* anyday of the week, but hey, that's probably just me. *shrugs*



I see what you did there


----------



## Yasha (Mar 4, 2012)

Scarlett Johansson is the true energy source that makes Stark go _Iron_ Man.


----------



## Detective (Mar 4, 2012)

Yasha said:


> Scarlett Johansson is the true energy source that makes Stark go _Iron_ Man.



In other related news, there is an internet rumour that she is also the repetitive driving force behind the power and use of the FleshLight and it's many variations.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 4, 2012)

lol, did any of you guys watch Saturday Night Live (hosted by Lindsay Lohan)?

I watched 3 skits of it and Lohan was awful.

The first was a real housewives of Disney sketch. It was pretty amusing, but she barely did anything at all.

The second was the Golden Psychic Awards. This was hillarious but once again, she didn't do much.

The third had her playing herself, with Kenan and her as prisoners trying to warn troubled teens of prison (they did a similar one with the guy from "The Hangover" when he hosted). This was where Lohan started sucking. For one, she didn't appear to know what to do. Two, she was clearly reading her lines from the wall or something (during her longer speeches, she isn't looking at the person she's talking too). Three, she STILL flubs her lines. 

From what I saw, it wasnt a very good comeback. It's sad too. I used to think she was hot and talented. She now looks tired and her voice is scratchy and unpleasant.


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 4, 2012)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> I'd rather do Natalie Portman any day, there I said it.



It's kinda weird for me. Scarlett is hot. but I'm way more attracted to Portman because she's the more competent actress of the two.


----------



## Whimsy (Mar 4, 2012)

I'd slam Scarlett and Portman any day of the week


----------



## Kobe (Mar 4, 2012)

The image of Portman from Star Wars fucks it up.That hideous makeup and all..

Scarlett all the way.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 4, 2012)

Portman was terrible in Thor.


----------



## Vault (Mar 4, 2012)

Portman >>>>


----------



## Rukia (Mar 4, 2012)

January Jones as Emma Frost was the worst I have seen though.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 4, 2012)

Natalie Portman for me.


----------



## Vault (Mar 4, 2012)

Rukia, she was awful, absolutely awful.


----------



## Spock (Mar 4, 2012)

Naruto Shippuden second movie = 5/10 meh

wasn't as I expected.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 4, 2012)

Vault.  How bad was Blake Lively in Green Lantern?


----------



## Vault (Mar 4, 2012)

Hahaha she was worse than January. You should see when she tried act "tough"  Every time she was on screen she made me want to jump out of the window, she is horrible.


----------



## Tyrion (Mar 4, 2012)

They only casted her because of her rack.


----------



## Vault (Mar 4, 2012)

The way she pausing as well while acting, it's so blatant she will be struggling to remember the script.


----------



## Tyrion (Mar 4, 2012)

I hated that movie so much.

What a waste of $200m budget.


----------



## Vault (Mar 4, 2012)

I carry on hearing stuff about a sequel, normally you wouldn't hear this coming from me but reboot that shit when Batman also gets rebooted. However keep Strong as Sinestro. 

John carter is about to waste a quarter of a billion. /Old ryoma


----------



## James Bond (Mar 4, 2012)

Woman in Black - 7/10

Scary/jump wise the movie is extremely good at it (however had the misfortune of having little kids in movie so whenever they got scared they laughed so they were laughing throughout the entire movie :/) however the ending I feel was disappointing but still a good movie to go see.


----------



## Tyrion (Mar 4, 2012)

John Carter looks better than Wrath of the titans


----------



## Rukia (Mar 4, 2012)

Vault said:


> I carry on hearing stuff about a sequel, normally you wouldn't hear this coming from me but reboot that shit when Batman also gets rebooted. However keep Strong as Sinestro.
> 
> John carter is about to waste a quarter of a billion. /Old ryoma


The marketing for John Carter has been terrible.

And I hear all this chatter about how it is one of the most expensive movies ever made.  Both John Carter and Battleship are incredibly expensive.  And I am not interested in either one.


----------



## Tyrion (Mar 4, 2012)

I'm sure the movie is downloadable on ice films, I swear I saw it


----------



## Rukia (Mar 4, 2012)

So there has never been a good female character in a comic book movie.  A nice discovery.


----------



## Vault (Mar 4, 2012)

I knew nothing of the John Carter movie and when the trailer came it was underwhelming. Meh its Disney they have cash to waste. 

As for battleship, even to this day I haven't seen the trailer, rihanna being involved completely annihilated any chances of me watching that movie.


----------



## Whimsy (Mar 4, 2012)

I quite liked Pepper Potts in the first Iron Man


----------



## Vault (Mar 4, 2012)

Yeah Pepper is the only good one thinking about it.


----------



## Tyrion (Mar 4, 2012)

Some of the x-men hotties played good roles in the movies


----------



## Whimsy (Mar 4, 2012)

John Carter really needs/needed a better trailer. Looks pretty dull.


----------



## Vault (Mar 4, 2012)

Like who? 

Jean Grey? She was bland and very boring. 
Storm? Decent until the toad line. One of the worst lines ever. 
Soookeh oh sorry I meant Rogue? Pedestrian.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 4, 2012)

The Mystique characters are as good as it gets.  And that's saying something.


----------



## Tyrion (Mar 4, 2012)

Jean grey wasn't bland. Her role got me interested since I knew fuck all about the Pheonix 

Mystique was good aswell. Then there's that other hot chick from Wolverine...the one who faked her death.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 4, 2012)

Haha.  Fuck you glover.  You don't even know her name but she was good?  Nice try.


----------



## Whimsy (Mar 4, 2012)

I'm pretty sure by "good" he means "had a wank over".


----------



## Tyrion (Mar 4, 2012)

Lynn Collins 

She's in John Carter aswell, im watching that shit now


----------



## soulnova (Mar 4, 2012)

Chronicle 9/10

 The powers reminded me so much of DBZ.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 4, 2012)

I finished reading the Kazekage Rescue arc of part II... and so far so good. The fight between Sakura, Chiyo, and Sasori was really cool. I can see signs of Sharingan hax though.


----------



## Whimsy (Mar 4, 2012)

The rot sets in around there


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 4, 2012)

Whimsy said:


> I quite liked Pepper Potts in the first Iron Man



I haven't really thought back through all of the comic book movies but PP was definitely one of the standouts for females. 

I feel like X-2 had a decent 1 or 2 but it has been a long time since I have seen it.


----------



## Detective (Mar 4, 2012)

Detective Speaking Too Soon said:
			
		

> Rukia said:
> 
> 
> > 50 hours to go.
> ...






Rukia said:


> Haha.  Fuck you glover.  You don't even know her name but she was good?  Nice try.



OMG, Rukia, your alive!? Or is the 50 hours just down to like 45 now?


*Spoiler*: _True Emotions_ 





KAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHNNNNN....

KAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHNNNNN....

KAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHNNNNN!


----------



## Tyrion (Mar 4, 2012)

Stunna said:


> I finished reading the Kazekage Rescue arc of part II... and so far so good. The fight between Sakura, Chiyo, and Sasori was really cool. I can see signs of Sharingan hax though.



So you haven't read anything past the Rescue gaara arc?


----------



## Stunna (Mar 4, 2012)

I don't remember much past Sasuke and Sai, which is fine so far too.


----------



## Detective (Mar 4, 2012)

A.Glover92 said:


> So you haven't read anything past the Rescue gaara arc?



Stunna is a very intelligent poster. His precog bullshit detector must have warned him 6 years ago of the impending shitstorm that the next 200 chapters of Part II would entail.

However obviously the warranty of said bullshit detector must have run out and the product is in obvious need of repairs if he has begun the trek into Kishimoto's 200 Tribute Chapters of Uchiha Cumfiesta/Shenanigans/Tomfuckery.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 4, 2012)

I don't know how this man does it.


----------



## Tyrion (Mar 4, 2012)

Don't kill yourself if the characters you grow into get trolled 

Though you must have been spoiled a lot when you see other avatars and sigs and think where the fuck are those characters from. Especially the ones which says "mangaka trolled us" and shit.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 4, 2012)

Fuck both Black Widow and Jane. God awful characters both of them. 



> Just finished watching 'X-Men: First Class', and with the exception of Michael Fassbender and James McAvoy, this movie fucking sucked.



The dialogue was out of a CW show with that. Fassbender, Mcavoy and Bacon outclassed everyone.


----------



## Detective (Mar 4, 2012)

Stunna said:


> I don't know how this man does it.



Recipe For Success:


*Spoiler*: _From The Secret Case Files of the Detective_ 



A lot of reading and visual stimulation(novels, newspapers, wikipedia, porn, classic 90's cartoons and television shows, MFF threesome porn to set high expectations of oneself, become a film connoisseur, regardless of the genre or era) with the help of an eidetic memory to retain relevant information and a lot of useless trivia that can turn you into a witty, pop culture referencing phenomenon.

+

Logical and Deductive Reasoning

+

Keep the mindset of being a unique member in comparison to the billion others on the internet. Don't just reply to a thread, word it so that people reply to you and toss in some off-topicness for flavour(i.e see all posts between CMX and myself ever)

+

Post Quality Over Quantity

+ 

Take nothing seriously. It is all wasted bandwidth in the end.

+ 

Figure out what your personal theme song is. Mine can't be described but if I were to combine a couple elements, it would be a mix of the following:

Bacon + Lettuce + Tomatoes + Cheese + The Works

+ 

Don't be a troll or a hater ever.

+

Have faith of some kind. Or believe in something, whether an ideal, religion, philosophy etc. Mine is coincidentally the same as yours Stunna, according to your sig. And I'm not talking about our League of Badasses.

+

Be Awesome and Badass. Confidence comes and goes, but once a badass, always a badass.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 4, 2012)

I went over my friends house and I saw him watching an episode of Misfits.  The background song was The Killing Moon.

I need to see this show now.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 4, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]8Yk5KNlii4s[/YOUTUBE]

great song or the greatest song?


----------



## Rukia (Mar 4, 2012)

Killing Moon really works well in movies.


----------



## Detective (Mar 4, 2012)

Parallax said:


> I need to see this show now.



For whatever it's worth, that series has my personal Seal of Approval. 1000% Manga Canon.

 If for some crazy reason, you end up not liking it(I can respect if someone was born without the ability to have a palate of refined taste, not everyone is as lucky as others in this cruel world), then I will make CMX your internet equivalent of a manslave for the remainder of this year.

Sounds like an excellent negotiation tactic, wouldn't you agree?


----------



## Tyrion (Mar 4, 2012)

Anyone remember Of Mice and Men?

excellent film.

I rmember watching it in school and I nearly cried when the dog died


----------



## Parallax (Mar 4, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Killing Moon really works well in movies.



yeah it worked well in Groose Point Blanke and Donnie Darko


----------



## Detective (Mar 4, 2012)

What is everyone's favourite film of all time? And since there are so many entries to consider, let's narrow this down to classics from before the 1980's.

My answer is and shall always be the same.

​


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 4, 2012)

> I went over my friends house and I saw him watching an episode of Misfits. The background song was The Killing Moon.
> 
> I need to see this show now.



It's uneven for the most part, sometimes great and some other times abit retarded. But it's pretty fun, not to mention Nathan is one of the funniest characters around.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 4, 2012)

We are not a team.  We are a time bomb.


----------



## Kobe (Mar 4, 2012)

*Another - Episode 8
*


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 4, 2012)

Black Widow: I'll persuade you

Good luck bringing in the Hulk with that Pistol dumbass.


----------



## Vault (Mar 4, 2012)

She uses sex as a weapon


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 4, 2012)

Hulk only has eyes for Jennifer Connelly and Steven Tyler.


----------



## Detective (Mar 4, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Hulk only has eyes for Jennifer Connelly and Steven Tyler.



You know that's right.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 4, 2012)

Fuck you Stunna!



Ennoea said:


> Hulk only has eyes for Jennifer Connelly and Steven Tyler.




I don't know.  He had a strange relationship with his dad.  And the director made Brokeback Mountain!


----------



## Detective (Mar 4, 2012)

Him and Tony Stark will no doubt be the primary bromance of the Avengers. It will no doubt be love at first blow to the face, when two people from different working classessides of the scientific world(Arc Reactor Vs. Gamma Radiation) meet and make beautiful curbstomping together.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 4, 2012)

Detective said:


> Himeet and make beautiful curbstomping together.


Are they going to take turns brutalizing Thor?


----------



## Vault (Mar 4, 2012)

Rukia


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 4, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Fuck you Stunna!


----------



## Detective (Mar 4, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Grammatically Mutated Detective said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



First of all, what in world did you do to the perfect grammar in my post!?!? 

Secondly, why take turns when they can form a Devil's Gamma Triangle or Eiffel Stark Tower? 

  

BTW, my theory of bromance is supported by trailer canon when Hulk goes to save Tony's metallically chiseled ass at the end of the teaser.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 4, 2012)

Shit yeah!  

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BwGILsrdGdM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 4, 2012)

I become emasculated every time detective posts.

castratedpseudo.jpg


----------



## Whimsy (Mar 4, 2012)

Don't make me ang lee

You wouldn't like me when I'm ang lee


----------



## Rukia (Mar 4, 2012)

Is Ang Lee dead?  I'm going to google it real quick and find out.


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 4, 2012)

I liked Ang Lee's hulk. I like how he went all art house with it.


----------



## Whimsy (Mar 4, 2012)

He doesn't seem to have made a film since 2007 

Edit: Oh there's one in 2009, and he's apparently got an adaptation of "Life of Pi" coming out this year.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 4, 2012)

Not dead i guess.  Ang Lee's Hulk is better than the follow-up.  For what that's worth...


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 4, 2012)

I liked that Hulk movie but the action scenes were retardedly dark. That scene where the mother comes out of the house and falls while the plant explodes tho, that's some awesome cinematography.


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 4, 2012)

Ang Lee's Hulk looked great too.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 4, 2012)

Ang Lee's Hulk sucked


----------



## Detective (Mar 4, 2012)

Whimsy said:


> Don't make me *ang lee*
> 
> You wouldn't like me when I'm *ang lee*



First of all, your grammar is worse than Rukia's. This needs to change quickly. You can do better than Rukia level, bro.

Secondly, I didn't know you were Chinese in origin. That is awesome. I've always been fascinated by their culture and language. Also by how their R's are pronounced/spelled as L's.

I'm down with the Mainland. 



Rukia said:


> Is Ang Lee dead?  I'm going to google it real quick and find out.



Silly Rukia, stop using Internet Explorer and typing google.com in a separate window from your browser. Use Firefox and just right-click Google search after highlighting your word of choice.

Oh, YOU.





ThePseudo said:


> I become emasculated every time detective posts.
> 
> castratedpseudo.jpg



Don't worry, this is not a bad thing at all. It can easily be deduced into two rational possibilities that I have formulated based on my superior logic and style.

A. You are an extremely butch woman, with the lifestyle of a tomboy. Each time I post and you read it, I am basically becoming your Freddie Prinze Jr. and She's All That'ing you into the Prom Queen of your wildest dreams.

B. You obviously have not read my self-help guide to success on NF. I have many disciples who follow it, most recently Stunna.

See below:



			
				Quote Within Quote Inception By Detective said:
			
		

> Stunna said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know how this man does it.
> ...





P.S: Please listen to my choice of music while reading this post, for full Dolby Digital effect and badassness. 










​


----------



## Vault (Mar 4, 2012)

You guys are kidding right? Ang Lee's Hulk better than the 2008 version? Yeah right.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 4, 2012)

Parallax said:


> Ang Lee's Hulk sucked


Yes.  But it sucked less than the Edward Norton Hulk movie.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 4, 2012)

> Ang Lee's Hulk sucked



Not as much as the PS2 game that was the new one tho.


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 4, 2012)

Wait, so Detective is the reason Stunna is such a great poster?!?! It all makes sense now.

Wow, people actually like Norton's Hulk? The only problem Lee's Hulk had was the lack of action. Ang Lee actually delved deeper into what made Hulk well, Hulk.

I respect Lee for trying to reach for the stars with that film. He failed, but the film was ambitious.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 4, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Not as much as the PS2 game that was the new one tho.


Video games based on the movies are some of the worst I have ever played.  Anyone else ever play those Iron Man games?


----------



## Tyrion (Mar 4, 2012)

Stan Lee would be the best hulk.


----------



## TetraVaal (Mar 4, 2012)

Both Hulk films sucked, but Ang Lee is a pretty good director. 

'Lust, Caution' is a quality flick with a very solid soundtrack.


----------



## Vault (Mar 4, 2012)

Both movies werent good however it had Norton. Automatically making it better.


----------



## Tyrion (Mar 4, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Video games based on the movies are some of the worst I have ever played.  Anyone else ever play those Iron Man games?



I played the fantastic four rise of silver surfer game, what a waste of ?4.50  You couldn't do shit in it. Spider-Man 3 was shit aswell. Bonus features were gay. After that I stopped buying games based of films.


----------



## TetraVaal (Mar 4, 2012)

Kevin Bacon: Charles Bronson you are not.

'Death Sentence' is a really fucking shitty movie, but at least the soundtrack was quality:


----------



## Rukia (Mar 4, 2012)

The Harry Potter video games.


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 4, 2012)

Why didn't they make a sequel to_ Hulk: Ultimate Destruction? _ It was by far the greatest video game based on a comic.


----------



## Tyrion (Mar 4, 2012)

Rukia said:


> The Harry Potter video games.



Omg I found Prisoner of Azkaban rock solid!

I had to come on the net to read the walkthrough. That fucking ice room!


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 4, 2012)

Nothing is bad as the Spiderman 2 game.


----------



## Detective (Mar 4, 2012)

ThePseudo said:


> Wait, so Detective is the reason Stunna is such a great poster?!?! It all makes sense now.



Stunna always had the talent and intelligence to excel in Internet Badassery. I didn't give him that, but I would like to think my posts have inspired him somewhat. 

BTW, for those who are interested(since I always respect fellow film fans, even Rukia with his questionable taste  ), in honour of The Avengers coming out later this year, I have been pulling together a team of my own, not unlike Nick Fury. If you notice around the forum, there are already some members popping up and more will arrive in the coming days(like CMX when he edits his sig after he logs in at his local public library). Stunna is already flying the colours(which can be customized to personal taste).

Please read the following details extracted from a PM sent out to selected unique members of NF.



			
				Detective said:
			
		

> Dear Friend(s),
> 
> Consider this an invite.
> 
> ...



P.S: It's going to be hilarious whenever someone destroys some poor unsuspecting troll and/or Uchiha fan in a debate(depending on which part of the forum) in the near future, and then they notice the sig at the bottom.



​


----------



## Rukia (Mar 4, 2012)

Superman 64.


----------



## TetraVaal (Mar 4, 2012)

Goldeneye 64. Best game ever.


----------



## Detective (Mar 4, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Superman 64.



The correct and only answer is Golden Eye 64.

Always.



P.S: Tetra.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 4, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> Goldeneye 64. Best game ever.


I agree that it is one of the best.  I played the shit out of it in college.

I was listing Superman 64 as the worst.  And it really isn't that close.  Just a horrendous game.


----------



## TetraVaal (Mar 4, 2012)

I used to play the fuck out of the facility level.

Nothing beat doing 4-player split screen on that level with the setting as "license to kill" while using power weapons. I used to just camp in the bathroom, haha. It was always a pain in the ass trying to get up inside the vents, though.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 4, 2012)

Oddjob is hax.


----------



## Detective (Mar 4, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> I used to play the fuck out of the facility level.
> 
> Nothing beat doing 4-player split screen on that level with the setting as "license to kill" while using power weapons. I used to just camp in the bathroom, haha. It was always a pain in the ass trying to get up inside the vents, though.



I still remember the first time I accidentally died. I will cherish the memory until I no longer exist on this green Earth.










​


----------



## Tyrion (Mar 4, 2012)

Anyone remember the level in Spider-Man 3 where you have a time limit to deliver mary jane back to her house cause she was poisoned or something? And if you hit a tree she falls down 

 random storyline, didn't even know where that came from


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 4, 2012)

ewww, you people are old.


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 4, 2012)

Perfect Dark  > Goldeneye but both were awesome.


----------



## TetraVaal (Mar 4, 2012)

Detective said:


> I still remember the first time I accidentally died. I will cherish the memory until I no longer exist on this green Earth.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I keep listening to it over and over.


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 4, 2012)

Vault said:


> Both movies werent good however it had Norton. Automatically making it better.



I support this line of reasoning.


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 4, 2012)

ThePseudo said:


> Why didn't they make a sequel to_ Hulk: Ultimate Destruction? _ It was by far the greatest video game based on a comic.



Probably because nobody bought it.


----------



## Detective (Mar 4, 2012)

ThePseudo said:


> ewww, you people are old.



Still younger than your mom/Your Mom's Old/That's not what your mom said.

  

Damn, it felt good to use that one. It still works like a beast, no matter the variation. What a classic tagline.  

P.S: No hard feelings, dude. You walked right into that one.


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 4, 2012)

Violent By Design said:


> Probably because nobody bought it.



Wow, that's depressing.


----------



## Amuro (Mar 4, 2012)

Incredible Hulk was miles better than Captain America, that movie sucked the big one. He looks fucking awful in The Avengers as well, one of the worst costume designs i've seen since Doctor Doom in the F4 movies.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 4, 2012)

> Incredible Hulk was miles better than Captain America, that movie sucked the big one. He looks fucking awful in The Avengers as well, one of the worst costume designs i've seen since Doctor Doom in the F4 movies.



Depends on what you want. Incredible Hulk has no story to it but if you wanted Hulk to whack stuff then it was good. CA had an actual plot and was on paper the way better made film but it lacked action.


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 4, 2012)

No Ennoea. Jenna's just basing it on enjoyment factor.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 4, 2012)

I enjoyed CA more, Incredible Hulk was a really half baked film.


----------



## Whimsy (Mar 4, 2012)

I also preferred CA.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Mar 4, 2012)

I ll go watch some Woody Allen rather than living in this blackbuster-superhero insanity...


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 4, 2012)

Dan looks really creepy in that sig.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 4, 2012)

I enjoyed both more than Thor.


----------



## Tyrion (Mar 4, 2012)

Doctor Doom looked cool 

Fantastic Four didn't have bad character designs. Galactus was shit though.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 4, 2012)

Doctor Doom.  Played by Michael Fassbender.  Should be the villain in the Avengers sequel.  If the right studio has ownership.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 4, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> I enjoyed CA more, Incredible Hulk was a really half baked film.





Rukia said:


> I enjoyed both more than Thor.


I concur with both of these.


----------



## Tyrion (Mar 4, 2012)

Why was Loki a villain in avengers again? I think he's crap. Thor movie was a huge shit hole. But my mate had a free ticket so i still went to see it. 

Better than Red skull though. Now, HE had a AWFUL design.


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 4, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Doctor Doom.  Played by Michael Fassbender.  Should be the villain in the Avengers sequel.  If the right studio has ownership.



As a fan,why would you want Fassbender to be associated with such things?


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 4, 2012)

The funny thing is the 2003 Hulk is underrated and the 2008 (?) Hulk is overrated, but they are more-or-less around the same level of quality.

Bodyguards and Assassins: C-

It was marketed in the west as a Donnie Yen action film, which it is not. It's a historical drama that happens to have Donnie Yen in the cast (although the finale does provide some epic action).

Meh, just a lot of people giving speeches and crying.


----------



## Time Expired (Mar 4, 2012)

Captain America sucked ass.  I think it had to be the worst one of them all honestly (forgot about it when Thor was mentioned earlier).


----------



## Jena (Mar 4, 2012)

_50 FIRST DATES_- 8/10
It's unrealistic, but it's really cute.
Also holy shit the weird brother is played by the guy who played Sam in LOTR. My mind is full of fuck.


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 4, 2012)

I would watch Norton Hulk over CA or Thor again. I thought neither were that good. 

Iron Man > Norton Hulk > CA > Thor. 

Not sure where I would place Iron Man 2. 

I remember I watched Thor, CA and Green Lantern within like 2 days of each other on DVD. Green Lantern was better than I thought it would be while the other 2 were worse.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 4, 2012)

> Not sure where I would place Iron Man 2



Chainsaw to the nuts>>Batman and Robin>>Death>>Iron Man 2


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 4, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Chainsaw to the nuts>>Batman and Robin>>Death>>Iron Man 2



I do remember it being underwhelming and I do enjoy my nuts in tact......

I think you may be right. 

Although Thor.....


----------



## Stunna (Mar 4, 2012)

Sasuke and Sai arc done. Still pretty good thus far.


----------



## Yasha (Mar 4, 2012)

Jena said:


> _50/50_- 8/10
> It's unrealistic, but it's really cute.
> Also holy shit the weird brother is played by the guy who played Sam in LOTR. My mind is full of fuck.



I thought previously you said it was realistic? 

No, that's not Sean Astin.


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 4, 2012)

What weird brother 

Also, what is so unrealistic about 50/50


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 4, 2012)

Scary Movie: C+

One thing that bugs me with these parodies is how inconsistent it is at time. That one chick saw the killer, but a few scenes later claims he doesn't exist. Feels lazy. Anyway, Scary Movie has some bad "Matrix" parody insertions near the end. But it is pretty funny and at least feels like a genuine movie.


----------



## Jena (Mar 4, 2012)

Yasha said:


> I thought previously you said it was realistic?
> 
> No, that's not Sean Astin.





Violent By Design said:


> What weird brother
> 
> Also, what is so unrealistic about 50/50



Wow, I typed _50/50_ instead of _50 First Dates_. FAIL!


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 4, 2012)

Okay now that review makes sense because I was wondering why you thought it was cute


----------



## Jena (Mar 4, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Okay now that review makes sense because I was wondering why you thought it was cute



Cancer is so kawaii.


----------



## Vault (Mar 4, 2012)

Jena, are you drunk?


----------



## Jena (Mar 4, 2012)

I did chug a jug of iced tea.
So drunk on caffeine.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 4, 2012)

haha, Tetra negged me like a little bitch. Leaning from "asshole who cyber bullies" to "basement dweller who takes the internet too seriously" now.

Best Worst Movie: B

It's a documentary about "Troll 2", or at least about the hype that followed it. I wish there was more 'behind the scenes' stuff, but what can you do? All "Troll 2" fans (yes, I am one) should check it out.

Also, watched some Texas Chainsaw Massacre documentary. It's just compiled interviews and I thought it was rather boring. 

Oh yeah, Gone review is in sig.


----------



## Yasha (Mar 5, 2012)

JGL is cute, with cancer or not.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Mar 5, 2012)

I am one hour through Lock, Stock and 2 smoking Barells.
Shit is fucken awesome


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 5, 2012)

*Hugo*

Didn't love it, didn't hate it.

3/5

I am assuming VBD will be reviewing it at some point and he is more eloquent than I could ever hope to be.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 5, 2012)

Hellraiser 4: B-

Whoa, a lot better than I remembered. Bout as good as Hellraiser 2.


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 5, 2012)

Honestly, I miss Tetra's essays.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Mar 5, 2012)

Wow having premium channels sucks dick . I've seen just about everything that is good on all three of them.

I want my Netflix back .


----------



## Rukia (Mar 5, 2012)

I'm pleasantly surprised.  It looks like we are pretty on topic for a change.

I decided to enter the thread and I was worried what the topic might be.  For instance.  I don't know if I can handle another discussion about that no-talent amateur Brad Pitt.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 5, 2012)

We Need To Talk About Kevin

This is an arty horror film told through the view of a mother that deals with her disconnect from her son, and her slow realisation that her son might be a sociopath.

On the whole the film has kind of stumped me, its a decent movie with potential but it takes the most long winded route, being hard to watch because of the borderline silliness of Kevin's evil, yet the unnerving horror you know is waiting to be unleashed. As a film it is tense and somewhat gripping, the film is directed well and the narrative flows, but most impressive of all is Tilda Swinton's performance. She's just absolutely terrific here, even with a lack of dialogue she's incredibly complex and real. The psycho Kevin is played well too, John C Reilly however is awful.

The narrative is non linear, the bulk of the story is told through recurring flashbacks that fill in the blanks of the present. I'm conflicted with if this was the best way to go because the present really just has her standing around looking glum. If it was linear I think the film would have been more effective as a horror but then this isn't trying to be a mainstream film. My biggest issue here is just the lack of dialogue between Mother and Son, if we had a few more scenes with them this really could have been something great but it squanders away it's potential. No character study at all.

The main theme here is the whole Nurture vs Nature argument. Kevin is shown to be born evil but it's hard to really say that because the trigger for his acts tend to be his mother, or more trying to get a reaction from her. She's kind of a crappy mother too, infact shows sociopathic tendencies as well, so the whole thing is rather ambiguous. Also Kevin's acts of evil are kind of retarded for the most part, he only really goes off on one towards the end.

It's a very arty psychological horror, the lack of dialogue hurts it but the acting is for the most part fantastic. It's a hard film to get through so not for casual fans, it's a slow burner, but if you're looking for an interesting car wreck then this is it. 

B-


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Mar 5, 2012)

Rukia said:


> I'm pleasantly surprised.  It looks like we are pretty on topic for a change.
> 
> I decided to enter the thread and I was worried what the topic might be.  For instance.  I don't know if I can handle another discussion about that no-talent amateur Brad Pitt.



Rukia, I'm starting to think you haven't seen Fight Club .


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 5, 2012)

*The Rum Diary*

I thought this movie was pretty bland. It didn't completely bore me but I also never really got into it. I did really like the guy who was Depps roommate. The part where they were riding in the torn up care made me laugh as well. But overall it fell flat for me.

Changing the scale to 10 for this one since I can't decide where I would put it on 5.

6/10 I think.


----------



## Jena (Mar 5, 2012)

ThePseudo said:


> Honestly, I miss Tetra's essays.



_Drive_ is pretentious. _Inception_ is not a ripoff of _Paprika_. _District 9_ is a metaphor for apartheid.

There. That should get him running in.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 5, 2012)

*The Illusionist (2010)*

The animation was beautiful; I loved the simplicity of it. But that did make it somewhat jarring when CG was utilized in the film. There isn't a whole lot of characterization, but the events of the film are handled so well that you'll still feel emotionally invested in the relationship between the magician and Alice. Making the ending all the more heartbreaking. Thumbs up.


----------



## Whimsy (Mar 5, 2012)

How can the District 9/apartheid thing even be arguable? It's completely blatant.


----------



## Jena (Mar 5, 2012)

Whimsy said:


> How can the District 9/apartheid thing even be arguable? It's completely blatant.



According to tetra, it's all conjecture you big fat idiot.


----------



## Whimsy (Mar 5, 2012)

> District Six (Afrikaans Distrik Ses) is the name of a former inner-city residential area in Cape Town, South Africa. It is best known for the forced removal of over 60,000 of its inhabitants during the 1970s by the apartheid regime.



NOPE NOT RELATED AT ALL


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 5, 2012)

It's not a metaphor at all, it's a coincidence infact.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 5, 2012)

*The Jerk - 7.5/10*

Funny in parts, good all around. Man this movie is a fucking classic. 

nb4 "if it's a clasisc it shud be 10/10 bro"


----------



## Kobe (Mar 5, 2012)

if it's a clasisc it shud be 10/10 bro





Rukia shut your mouth, watch Another.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 5, 2012)

You fucker.



Speaking of classics, I did see another rip on a classic last night: 

*Last Man Standing - 7/10*

Okay, this was a fun movie but not a very good one. Nice gunfights, familiar story, decent narrative by Willis himself. The only problems I had were with the atmosphere and the characters.

First off, I kinda liked the idea of retelling Yojimbo in a 30's gangster town, but they didn't pull it off very well. I can't put my finger on it; it's some kind of ethereal quality they couldn't quite nail. I was never very interested in the main character at all, or any of the other characters (Hickey, for instance, felt flat). 

In both _Yojimbo _and _Fistul of Dollars_ you like the lead and the support cast much more, though the former is the best of the three by far (the iron lid at the end seemed stupid to me vs the gun/knife thing in _Yojimbo_).

Decent, but you're better off rewatching either the original or the western.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 5, 2012)

I agree.  As far as Bruce Willis is concerned... I think Last Man Standing is pretty entertaining.  I like Jackal as well.


----------



## Vault (Mar 5, 2012)

So I bought Magnolia, Thin Red Line (criterion), No country and Memento. Good day.


----------



## Benzaiten (Mar 5, 2012)

*The Other Guys - 8.5/10*
Hilarious. It's unlike any other film I've seen. The humor is kind of unusual but I guess that's what made me love it. "Pimps don't cryyyyyyyyyy" 

*Gothika - 5/10*

I hated the story. I hated the ghost. I hated how the conclusion. It left a lot of unanswered questions such as how Halle Berry's character was released after being the primary suspect in her husband's murder? The only thing I liked was the presence of Robert Downey Jr.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 5, 2012)




----------



## Ennoea (Mar 5, 2012)

> So I bought Magnolia, Thin Red Line (criterion), No country and Memento. Good day.



I got Rashomon (criterion) for 50p yesterday


----------



## Vault (Mar 5, 2012)

50p?  mine was ?8.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 5, 2012)

Rukia said:


> I agree. As far as Bruce Willis is concerned... I think Last Man Standing is pretty entertaining. I like Jackal as well.


 The Jackal is a pretty good film. I should watch that bad boy again. 


As for this I did watch this weekend:

*Safe House - 7.5/10*

Pretty decent film. 

The ending was incredibly predictable, which is why I marked it down a bit, but other than that shitty cop-out the movie was good. Good, intense pace, great action sequences (though I did see some shaky cam going on ), likeable characters. 

The story was serviceable, but it could have been better. I mean, CIA agent double cross blah blah blah... That has been done-to-death. And the ending offers very little explanation.

If only they had a better plot the movie would be an easy 8, or even an 8.5. Just push the length a little more and develop the story and characters a little more and you got a great movie. But they wanted to play it safe--no pun intended.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 5, 2012)

Hidan and Kakuzu arc complete. One of the weaker of the series so far, but still overall pretty good. Great to see my man Shikamaru shine. Actually, it was good to see all of Team 10 shine. They didn't do a lot, but at least they were there.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 5, 2012)

The Raven looks so interesting.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 5, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Hidan and Kakuzu arc complete. One of the weaker of the series so far, but still overall pretty good. Great to see my man Shikamaru shine.


 What the fuck does that have to do with movies?

Get the hell outta here.






Movie-related review because that's what this thread is for ():

*Working Girl - 7/10*

I never knew Melanie Griffith used to be so fat in the face. Nor did I realize she had some nice hooters. You get to see her tits in this movie. That along is worth a 7/10 rating.

But you also get Harrison Ford in an early, non-Star Wars film. Interesting. 

Watch out for a guest appearance of Ricki Lake.


Anyway, it's a decent movie. Working-class bitch just turns 30 and is a secretary for life. Gets a new job with a seemingly nice boss. Gives boss idea. Boss steals idea. Shit. Gets. Real.

A decent film.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 5, 2012)

I can't bare Working Girl, Melanie Griffith is one of the worst actresses I've seen. Her voice just drones on and on. I wanted Ripley to shoot her.



> 50p?  mine was ?8



I'm a thrifty bastard.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 5, 2012)

But, but... dem titties. 

This could be one of the only one of her movies I have ever seen--at least it's the only one I can remember seeing. I'm sure there were more.

I also found it funny that the hairdos were real (I thought that they were like a satire on the 80s, but they are fucking real). Joan Cusack's hair in this...


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 5, 2012)

They look like they've been electrocuted in the film

Her tits are nice I guess, but that voice nullifies them.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 5, 2012)

Eno is right

jesus my eyes


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 5, 2012)

Sadly I grew up in the 80s and probably viewed these hairstyles as normal.

I think my mom had quite a wall of hair going herself back then.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 5, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XZ7f3mYOY9Y[/YOUTUBE]
Looks pretty crap, the plot seems abit Doctor Who-ish for some reason.


----------



## Tyrion (Mar 5, 2012)

Looks better than avengers


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 5, 2012)

i havent even seen the new trailer, and I can already say that it doesn't look better than the Avengers.


----------



## Kobe (Mar 5, 2012)

Simpsons X Game of Thrones


----------



## Parallax (Mar 5, 2012)

stop being right VBD


----------



## Tyrion (Mar 5, 2012)

Kobe said:


> Simpsons X Game of Thrones



Burns landing


----------



## Stunna (Mar 5, 2012)

Will watch.

Shocker, right.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 5, 2012)

stop being jaded Stunna


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 5, 2012)

I've never watched an episode of Game of Thrones, but I still hate it.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 5, 2012)

what's wrong with Game of Thrones?


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 5, 2012)

Simpsons is a cancer that never goes away, and is really unfunny.


----------



## Tyrion (Mar 5, 2012)

So many fucking depressed people here  Ennoea you hate EVERYTHING. 

Jeez dawg, I've never seen something you LIKE.


----------



## Kobe (Mar 5, 2012)

Ennoea is a Rukia-wannabe


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 5, 2012)

people are depressed because they think the things you like suck. (the simpsons do suck btw)


----------



## Parallax (Mar 5, 2012)

How could you not like old Simpsons episodes?


----------



## Kobe (Mar 5, 2012)

VBD, you watched History of Violence? heard shaved Viggo is your fav


----------



## Whimsy (Mar 5, 2012)

Old Simpsons is funny.

I don't think I've seen anything from the last few seasons.


----------



## Tyrion (Mar 5, 2012)

Give me valid reasons as to why Simpsons suck.

Because simpsons was a show for everyone. I haven't met one person who thinks simpsons suck. People start hating on popular shows for no reason.


----------



## Whimsy (Mar 5, 2012)

Family Guy got shit way wayyyy quicker than the Simpsons.


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 5, 2012)

A.Glover92 said:


> Give me valid reasons as to why Simpsons suck.
> 
> Because simpsons was a show for everyone. I haven't met one person who thinks simpsons suck. People start hating on popular shows for no reason.




I could careless if Simpsons is a "show for everyone" (it isn't). Most people are stupid anyway, so the fact that you haven't met anyone who says it sucks probably means that it does suck.

As for why it sucks, it is because the jokes are not funny enough to waste 20 minutes watching it.


----------



## Tyrion (Mar 5, 2012)

Violent By Design said:


> I could careless if Simpsons is a "show for everyone" (it isn't). Most people are stupid anyway, so the fact that you haven't met anyone who says it sucks probably means that it does suck.
> 
> As for why it sucks, it is because the jokes are not funny enough to waste 20 minutes watching it.



Oh okay so stupid people watch the simpsons right? Simpsons is a form of entertainment, where it's provided plenty of laughter to people around the world. Without simpsons there would be no shows such as Futurama, Family Guy, King of the Hill etc Just because it doesn't make you laugh doesn't mean it sucks. Hell, Homer Simpson was voted the funniest guy in the world.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 5, 2012)

Violent By Design said:


> I could careless if Simpsons is a "show for everyone" (it isn't). Most people are stupid anyway, *so the fact that you haven't met anyone who says it sucks probably means that it does suck.*
> 
> As for why it sucks, it is because the jokes are not funny enough to waste 20 minutes watching it.



you can dislike it or whatever but this sentence makes no sense and if anything is a cop out rather than actually giving a reasonable response.


----------



## Kobe (Mar 5, 2012)

VBD going full retard


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 5, 2012)

Parallax said:


> you can dislike it or whatever but this sentence makes no sense and if anything is a cop out rather than actually giving a reasonable response.



Actually, it is the opposite. That reply, was a cop out, and there is no reasonable response to "everyone I have met has liked it". 

So for instance, you ask me why I dislike something, your response is "everyone loves it", what would be a reasonable response to that statement (that is actually related toward popularity). 

And it does make sense. 



A.Glover92 said:


> Oh okay so stupid people watch the simpsons right? Simpsons is a form of entertainment, where it's provided plenty of laughter to people around the world.


So? What does that have to do with anything, and I never said other wise. 



> Without simpsons there would be no shows such as Futurama, Family Guy, King of the Hill etc


 Two things

- King of the Hill would have been made regardless. 

- That statement would only have any power if I was a fan of any of those shows. 



> Just because it doesn't make you laugh doesn't mean it sucks.


Yes, it does. If *I* don't think a comedy show is funny, I have * no right* to say that it sucks? And your logic is because it is popular it is off limits to criticism (I'm sorry, what show that is talked about is NOT popular?). You're essentially saying that I have no opinion on the matter. 

And by the way, plenty of people think the Simpsons suck. You could go on the internet (where I'm sure you'd see a lot more opinions then people you've met in real life), and for the past decade it has been criticized (and closed to being cancel on multiple occasions) for it not being a quality show. It is not a rare opinion to say that The Simpsons is not good. 



> Hell, Homer Simpson was voted the funniest guy in the world.


 Considering most people in the world did not participate in that poll, and that I certainly did not vote for Homer Simpson, it does not mean much.




If I went back in your post history, I could find something popular that you said sucks.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 5, 2012)

Simpsons doesn't do much for me personally, but then I haven't watched as much of it as I have shows like South Park, Futurama, or Family Guy.


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 5, 2012)

The fact that someone mentioned "how could you not like *old* Simpsons episodes" already infers lack of quality ~_~.


And it still sucks. Offer a valid reason for why it is good, everyone who I have ever talked to says it sucks. It was even voted that Homer Simpson was the least funniest person by people in Indonesia.


----------



## Kobe (Mar 5, 2012)

Guys, he paid 47 bucks for Al Jeffergarbage, ignore him.


----------



## Whimsy (Mar 5, 2012)

What comedy shows do you like VBD? Not hating, just curious.

I wouldn't say Simpsons was one of my favourites, but I find it humorous enough.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 5, 2012)

and Indonesia is totally the arbiter of comedy

I don't like recent episodes and I haven't see the show in years.  I do like the older seasons though.


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 5, 2012)

Parallax said:


> and Indonesia is totally the arbiter of comedy


If you're being serious, I was being facetious. Most people in Indonesia do not even own TV, much less watch the Simpsons.  The entire last paragraph was satire.





Whimsy said:


> What comedy shows do you like VBD? Not hating, just curious.



I enjoy It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia, The Office (US), The Boondocks,  South Park, The King of Queens, Seinfield, The League and Yugioh.


----------



## Kobe (Mar 5, 2012)

Yugioh


----------



## Whimsy (Mar 5, 2012)

Violent By Design said:


> If you're being serious, I was being facetious. Most people in Indonesia do not even own TV, much less watch the Simpsons.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



To be fair, I'd put all of the bolded above Simpsons.

Never liked The King of Queens though.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 5, 2012)

I was also being sarcastic


----------



## Tyrion (Mar 5, 2012)

Violent By Design said:


> So? What does that have to do with anything, and I never said other wise.
> 
> Two things
> 
> ...



You said "most people are stupid anyway" You're implying only stupid people watch the simpsons or the people who watch the simpsons are stupid, so that makes you smart then? 

I didn't say the show should have any criticism but the way you said "only stupid people" watch the show or "the jokes aren't funny" when they clearly are isn't right. The show isn't quality? It's been running for 20+ years and it still runs. If no one watched the simpsons then they would stop making new episodes. 

The poll doesn't mean much? He beat every other character in a comedy series to reach #1. Just because you didn't vote in there doesn't mean the vote should be taken again or the results should be changed. You're not a fan anyway so why does it matter to you?

But to think even when you were younger and you watched the simpsons you didn't find it funny? Ever kid would find it funny.


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 5, 2012)

Whimsy said:


> To be fair, I'd put all of the bolded above Simpsons.
> 
> Never liked The King of Queens though.



Yugioh is much better than The Simpsons.


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 5, 2012)

A.Glover92 said:


> You said "most people are stupid anyway" You're implying only stupid people watch the simpsons or the people who watch the simpsons are stupid, so that makes you smart then?


It was more of me venting my frustration for your reason for why the Simpsons are good, and then having the nerve to ask me for a "valid reason". 

And while I don't think people are stupid for watching the Simpsons, it does make me raise an eyebrow to either your age or what type of people you talk too if you've *never* met someone who did not like The Simpsons. Perhaps you just have not talked to enough people. 



> I didn't say the show should have any criticism but the way you said "only stupid people" watch the show or "the jokes aren't funny" when they clearly are isn't right. The show isn't quality? It's been running for 20+ years and it still runs. If no one watched the simpsons then they would stop making new episodes.


I don't like how you're focusing on my comment on calling people stupid, and ignoring everything else.

And you're contradicting yourself in this paragraph. You claimed that there is nothing wrong with criticism with the show, yet you're inferring that I cannot claim the show has no quality because it has been running for 20 years (as if every show that is old or has a fanbase is quality). 



> The poll doesn't mean much? He beat every other character in a comedy series to reach #1.


Well, considering you haven't even mentioned the poll, the source or the impact of what the poll has, yes I am going to say it doesn't mean  much. 



> Just because you didn't vote in there doesn't mean the vote should be taken again or the results should be changed.


Most people in the world did not vote in it, so I could hardly care if some random magazine said he was the funniest guy in the world. I doubt you're going to change my mind on that one. 



> You're not a fan anyway so why does it matter to you?


I'm confused.

If I'm not a fan (which some how means I cannot comment on Homer Simpson)...

Then why would you bring up that Homer Simpson won a contest? Am I just suppose to swallow it, and not reply? 

Also, if I am not a fan, what *relevance* would that even have to your point? Your statement was Homer Simpson won a popularity contest, not a Simpsons popularity contest. 



> But to think even when you were younger and you watched the simpsons you didn't find it funny? Ever kid would find it funny.



Yes, when I was a kid I thought it was funny. When I was a kid I also thought vegetables sucked, and McDonalds was good food. Also, the Simpsons was written better during the years of my youth as opposed to my adolescence and adulthood.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 5, 2012)

Yu Gi Oh's not a comedy though


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 5, 2012)

Parallax said:


> Yu Gi Oh's not a comedy though



Then why is it so funny?


----------



## Rukia (Mar 5, 2012)

Parallax said:


> Yu Gi Oh's not a comedy though


He just casually added Yu Gi Oh at the end of that list.  Definitely a troll.

I should know.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 5, 2012)

Violent By Design said:


> Then why is it so funny?



well played


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 5, 2012)

More importantly, why does Joey have a Brooklyn accent?


----------



## Tyrion (Mar 5, 2012)

Violent By Design said:


> It was more of me venting my frustration for your reason for why the Simpsons are good, and then having the nerve to ask me for a "valid reason".
> 
> And while I don't think people are stupid for watching the Simpsons, it does make me raise an eyebrow to either your age or what type of people you talk too if you've *never* met someone who did not like The Simpsons. Perhaps you just have not talked to enough people.
> 
> ...



I am 20 years old. And the people I talk to don't overanalyze on a cartoon to think if it sucks or not because it's a form of entertainment. Simpsons is one of those shows where you come from outside and just watch it for a few laughs, it's not there to be judged on how funny the lines should be or what the characters should do make it funny. It's a cartoon for fuck sake. 

You don't like me focusing on your comment? Am I supposed to swallow it, and not reply?

I'm just giving examples as to why the show does "not suck" or "does not have quality". You think the show sucks because it's not funny to you and yet you tell me to go on the internet and read reviews as to why people don't like the simpsons? 

If you hardly care about the poll then why are you trying to argue against it? I was just giving a fact that he was voted as the most popular character in the world which goes to show shit load of fans across the world watch the simpsons. If he wasn't voted #1 then the show would "suck". I will try to find the source but this was on a tv show in Channel 4.


----------



## Vault (Mar 5, 2012)

I leave for a couple hours and come back to this?


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Mar 5, 2012)

Anyone heard this Les Loups
Stallone the "no respect" for filmakers, douchebag. Why am I not surprised


----------



## Rukia (Mar 5, 2012)

ThePseudo said:


> More importantly, why does Joey have a Brooklyn accent?


For Brooklyn rage.


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 5, 2012)

Stallone as two Oscars to his name.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Mar 5, 2012)

Oscars  .........


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 5, 2012)

Yep! In Sly we trust.


----------



## TetraVaal (Mar 5, 2012)

Oscars don't mean a damn thing.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 5, 2012)

> ast Man Standing - 7/10
> 
> Okay, this was a fun movie but not a very good one. Nice gunfights, familiar story, decent narrative by Willis himself. The only problems I had were with the atmosphere and the characters.
> 
> ...



lol, I remember how they went out of their way in stressing it as a remake to Yojimbo so they didnt have issues with lawsuits like what happened with "Fistful of Dollars". But yeah, agreed. It's kinda fun, but it's significantly weaker than the others


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 5, 2012)

*A Bittersweet Life*

Finally a korean movie that I managed to enjoy totally. This had everything from cool action to humor, drama and nice pacing. Even that sappy scene in the end got compensated in a harsh way.The main lead did a great job, better than in I Saw the Devil imo.


----------



## TetraVaal (Mar 5, 2012)

<3


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 5, 2012)

Whimsy said:


> To be fair, I'd put all of the bolded above Simpsons.
> 
> Never liked The King of Queens though.



I read VBD's post and it said The Boondocks (awesome show btw) and I see you quote him and it isn't there.

We have another racist on our hands. 



TetraVaal said:


> Drive-



Drive was a shitty movie. 

I kind of like Ryan (no homo) but I don't like him enough to watch him stare at nothing with a goofy smile on his face for 2 hours. Plot was shit, dialogue was shit, there was really no acting required etc etc....


The Simpsons wasn't bad. I never got into it like a lot of other people but it had its moments. 

Family Guy was a lot funnier before it started falling after after like season 4 or 5. It still has its moments as well but.....

Futurama I can't complain about. I just love that show for some reason.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Mar 5, 2012)

Gosling looks like a McDonalds employee...


----------



## Vault (Mar 5, 2012)

Cyphon


----------



## Stunna (Mar 5, 2012)

I wanna see Tetra and Cyphon go at it.

On another irrelevant note, I finished the Itachi Pursuit arc.  Worst one so far, but I'd be lying if I said I didn't enjoy it.


----------



## Jena (Mar 5, 2012)




----------



## TetraVaal (Mar 5, 2012)

Stunna said:


> I wanna see Tetra and Cyphon go at it.



Why's that? So I can effortlessly shred another moron on this board? No thanks, I'll spend my time doing something a bit more constructive tonight.


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 5, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> Why's that? So I can effortlessly shred another moron on this board?



Dang. I attacked a movie not you personally. 

This shows you already lack the intellectual maturity to step into the ring with me. 

But if you thing hiding behind insults is your best look go for it.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 5, 2012)

Hey, that's how Tetra rolls.
























_Good...good..._


----------



## TetraVaal (Mar 5, 2012)

Cyphon said:


> Dang. I attacked a movie not you personally.
> 
> This shows you already lack the intellectual maturity to step into the ring with me.
> 
> But if you thing hiding behind insults is your best look go for it.



Yeah yeah... blah blah blah maturity issues on a message board blah blah blah.


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 5, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> Yeah yeah... blah blah blah *maturity issues on a message board* blah blah blah.



So you are conceding my first point?

Cyphon - 1
Tetra - 0


----------



## Vault (Mar 5, 2012)

So it begins. Meh I will be sleeping.


----------



## TetraVaal (Mar 5, 2012)

Maturity preaching from an individual that has to say _"no homo"_, a phrase that became out-dated back in 2005 when CamRon was saying it repetitively, isn't going to occupy a lot of my time. If you want to chalk that up to some scored Naruto message board victory for yourself, feel free to do so. You win. I don't know what you're winning, but you win.


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 5, 2012)

Vault said:


> So it begins. Meh I will be sleeping.



Goodnight.



TetraVaal said:


> Maturity preaching from an individual that has to say _"no homo"_, a phrase that became out-dated back in 2005 when CamRon was saying it repetitively, isn't going to occupy a lot of my time. If you want to chalk that up to some scored Naruto message board victory for yourself, feel free to do so. You win. I don't know what you're winning, but you win.



You mad?


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 5, 2012)

> A Bittersweet Life
> 
> Finally a korean movie that I managed to enjoy totally. This had everything from cool action to humor, drama and nice pacing. Even that sappy scene in the end got compensated in a harsh way.The main lead did a great job, better than in I Saw the Devil imo.



Fuck I love this movie, tho the ending is slightly ridiculous.

And fuck you all, I love plenty of stuff. Simpsons was a favourite of mine but it's been excruciatingly stupid and unfunny for over 10 years. And I hate all the shining praise it continues to get, esp Homer, he's a two joke character. Someone kill the show already, at this point it's not even a dead horse, it's the remains of a dead horse after it's been fucked, devoured, excreted and then feasted upon by cockroaches.



> If you want to chalk that up to some scored Naruto message board victory for yourself, feel free to do so. You win. I don't know what you're winning, but you win.



So you admit it then


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 5, 2012)

> I wanna see Tetra and Cyphon go at it.





TetraVaal said:


> Why's that? So I can effortlessly shred another moron on this board? No thanks, I'll spend my time doing something a bit more constructive tonight.



lol, I thought Stunna meant that he wanted to see you two smex it up. 

Tetra and Cyphon sitting in a tree, F-U-C-oh wait, now people are talking about maturity on the forums....

Bwahahahahaha, it is almost time for "The Thing" prequel to be on netflix! Then I shall watch all three of the Thing movies at once and bathe in the disappointment that the prequel washes me with!


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 5, 2012)

I am gonna PM some mods to see if I can't get a big avatar for my victory over Tetra just now.


----------



## Jena (Mar 5, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> Why's that? So I can effortlessly shred another moron on this board? No thanks, I'll spend my time doing something a bit more constructive tonight.





Cyphon said:


> Dang. I attacked a movie not you personally.
> 
> This shows you already lack the intellectual maturity to step into the ring with me.
> 
> But if you thing hiding behind insults is your best look go for it.





TetraVaal said:


> Yeah yeah... blah blah blah maturity issues on a message board blah blah blah.





Cyphon said:


> So you are conceding my first point?
> 
> Cyphon - 1
> Tetra - 0





TetraVaal said:


> Maturity preaching from an individual that has to say _"no homo"_, a phrase that became out-dated back in 2005 when CamRon was saying it repetitively, isn't going to occupy a lot of my time. If you want to chalk that up to some scored Naruto message board victory for yourself, feel free to do so. You win. I don't know what you're winning, but you win.





Cyphon said:


> Goodnight.
> 
> 
> 
> You mad?


----------



## Stunna (Mar 5, 2012)

I've had my chair out.


----------



## Detective (Mar 5, 2012)

Alright, I'm stepping in to defuse the potentially misinterpreted sexual tension and/or hostile feelings(masking sexual tension) in this thread.



Stunna said:


> I wanna see Tetra and Cyphon go at it.



Okay, which female member of the forum has hijacked Stunna's account? Please announce yourselves. We won't judge you Rukia. 



> On another irrelevant note, I finished the Itachi Pursuit arc.  Worst one so far, but I'd be lying if I said I didn't enjoy it.



Stunna: Why must your manga fall down, Kishimoto Sensei?
Kishimoto: So that you can learn to pick up another series in the mean time.
Stunna: You still haven't given up on me?
Kishimoto: Never. See you in 200 chapters.


----------



## TetraVaal (Mar 5, 2012)

Cyphon said:


> I am gonna PM some mods to see if I can't get a big avatar for my victory over Tetra just now.



Just try not to snitch on me or anything. I wouldn't want you going all Martial on me.


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 5, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> Just try not to snitch on me or anything. I wouldn't want you going all Martial on me.



Don't worry about that. 

I am sure we may have some mutual insults to throw at each other in the future at some point.


----------



## Detective (Mar 5, 2012)

​
Alright, getting back on topic and keeping with the theme of the last two pages, I think I shall submit a review of Mortal Kombat as a lesson to you all.

Kano - 1/5

Liu Kang - 3/5

Raiden 4/5

Johnny Cage 10/5

Scorpion 4.5/5

Sub-Zero 5/5

Sonya - I got nothing. Just liked her legginess and tits at the time I first viewed it. I was more of a Kitana fan really. :33

Excellent

Excellent

Fight


----------



## Rukia (Mar 5, 2012)

I think I bought the Mortal Kombat soundtrack at least three times.  It was a CD I really enjoyed.  But apparently I didn't enjoy it enough to keep track of it.


----------



## Detective (Mar 5, 2012)

Rukia said:


> I think I bought the Mortal Kombat soundtrack at least three times.  It was a CD I really enjoyed.  But apparently I didn't enjoy it enough to keep track of it.



That's pretty deep man. I can't imagine what kind of hard time you were going through personally to buy an album for the purpose of officially owning the one good song on it, three separate times. Not sure how old you are, but this obviously must have been around the time the film came out in 1995, before Napster was released in 1999.

If this was after the release of p2p software though, I don't know what to say.


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 5, 2012)

*Tower Heist*

Nothing really stood out about this movie but I found myself with some general level of enjoyment throughout. Not many laughs to be had but what I did like was seeing Eddie Murphy back to form. Cussing and being crazy was what I liked about him from back in the day instead of this Dr. Doolittle shit. 

So a 3 for general enjoyment and a .5 for Eddie being a little more like his old self.

3.5/5


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Mar 5, 2012)

Fuck, I stayed off this thread for a few days and missed the drama.


----------



## Detective (Mar 5, 2012)

Cyphon said:


> *Tower Heist*
> 
> Nothing really stood out about this movie but I found myself with some general level of enjoyment throughout. Not many laughs to be had but what I did like was seeing Eddie Murphy back to form. Cussing and being crazy was what I liked about him from back in the day instead of this Dr. Doolittle shit.
> 
> ...



I rated it pretty much the same. It was not horrible like many expected, but it also wasn't the gem that I was really hoping it could be. Neither terrible nor excellent, but it had a flow to it.

Honestly, if Eddie Murphy is ever able to get even 1/10 of his form from RAW again, it would be astonishing.

Alas, some dreams are meant to stay in the past.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 5, 2012)

Is there a Moriarty to your Holmes, Detective?


----------



## Z (Mar 5, 2012)




----------



## Detective (Mar 5, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Is there a Moriarty to your Holmes, Detective?



On sunny days, I tend to think so. On rainy days, I'm not so sure. However I'd like to believe that I keep my posts as original as Cable TV writing and sharp as a serrated edge of an infected scalpel from the 1970's for a reason. If I do have an evil counterpart out there somewhere in the world, roaming the internet from the comfort of his or her parents furnished basement(because I believe they would have standards to uphold), there is only two possibilities:

A. This person is a diabolical mastermind of unheard stature trying to outlast me in a game of patience by making me think they are Keyser Soze and thus do not exist on paper... by which I mean bandwidth. If so, well played Kakashi. Well played. As expected of my rival. However because I have even considered this possibility should be no surprise to you as you read this across your screen at this very moment. 

B. This person has given up the game before they could even match wits with me because I keep raising my meta game like a new release of cards from Yu-Gi-Oh each time I appear online. If so, shame on you good sir/madam. Or as that one guy from that one clip featuring Dave Chappelle once said: BOO THIS MAN. BOOOOOOO....

Either way, only time will tell.

But to twist the words of Optimus Prime from the end of Transformers(2007):

_I now browse among the people of NF, hiding under an anonymous login in secret, waiting, protecting, debating and visiting the Konoha Bath House regularly. I have witnessed NF's capacity for repping, spamming, flamming and being off-topic, and though we are internet connections apart, like me, there is more to them than meets the eye. I am the Detective, and I send this message to any challengers across the world wide web, taking refuge behind a reinforced firewall from adware from porn sites, I am here.... I am waiting.
_











​


----------



## Stunna (Mar 5, 2012)

I-Is there a Watson to your Holmes?


----------



## Detective (Mar 5, 2012)

Stunna said:


> I-Is there a Watson to your Holmes?



Only from Monday through Friday. But unlike the original Watson of legend, this one is a bit of a Crazy Moron. He's also a bit of an unknown variable like element X. 

P.S: I am always looking to hire better talent.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 5, 2012)

Beverly Hills Cop


nough said


----------



## Detective (Mar 5, 2012)

~Gesy~ said:


> Beverly Hills Cop
> 
> 
> nough said



That really is all that needs to be said. But no Beverly Hills Cop post is appropriately complete without the following:

[YOUTUBE]kh3wcEFOG2E[/YOUTUBE]​
I swear, if Brett Ratner ever does get his hands on the rights to actually green light a Beverly Hills Cop IV or a completely rebooted trilogy, heads will roll.

Mark My Words.


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 5, 2012)

Beverly Hills Cop love?


----------



## Detective (Mar 5, 2012)

Cyphon said:


> Beverly Hills Cop love?



Cyphon, you on a coffee break, man? Go and get that son of a bitch for me.

/End Chief Detective.


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 5, 2012)

Detective said:


> Cyphon, you on a coffee break, man? Go and get that son of a bitch for me.
> 
> /End Chief Detective.



If I told you I loved you would it get akward between us?


----------



## Detective (Mar 5, 2012)

Cyphon said:


> If I told you I loved you would it get akward between us?



It would be nothing I haven't already heard from others before, so I would like to think I could roll with it. 

You could be the Serge to my Akwell Foley. Stunna would obviously be Billy. CMX would be Taggart, of course. Rukia would play the role of Goon # 17, that gets taken out by Billy in Act III.










​
P.S: Someone please post that cruising gif from Zoolander, because that is totally what I'm feeling like right now, but am too lazy to find it.


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 5, 2012)

How you gonna pass me off as Serge 

I think I would be Billy. I even gave my brother a pet turtle named Big Al and Big Al knows where his dick is 



*Insight*

I turned this shit off. Bout 15 minutes in and I started thinking I was watching Lifetime.


----------



## Detective (Mar 5, 2012)

Cyphon said:


> How you gonna pass me off as Serge





How you gonna downplay Seeeerge like that? He was a beast, who could Q up excellent gadgetry like it would never go out of style(with style). And was the only one who could throw Akwell off his game of bantering with everyone. Plus, no matter what he does for the rest of his life, Bronson Pinchot will never lose the SWAG he had from playing Balki on Perfect Strangers. 



> I think I would be Billy. I even gave my brother a pet turtle named Big Al and Big Al knows where his dick is



You and Stunna obviously need to take this dispute to the Beverly Hills Gun Club to settle this. I'm not sure who could play the role of the sexy yet intimidating Danish hench woman, Karla Fry, but somebody will step up to the plate to be the judge of your competition.


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 5, 2012)

why are you guys always talking about black people?


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 5, 2012)

Detective said:


> How you gonna downplay Seeeerge like that? He was a beast, who could Q up excellent gadgetry like it would never go out of style(with style). And was the only one who could throw Akwell off his game of bantering with everyone. Plus, no matter what he does for the rest of his life, Bronson Pinchot will never lose the SWAG he had from playing Balki on Perfect Strangers.



Well when you put it like that 



> You and Stunna obviously need to take this dispute to the Beverly Hills Gun Club to settle this.



Stunna don't want it.




Violent By Design said:


> why are you guys always talking about black people?



Would you rather we talk about whites?

Ya uncle tom.


----------



## Detective (Mar 5, 2012)

Violent By Design said:


> why are you guys always talking about black people?



I shall exercise my right as a non-American citizen and forward this question to the attention of the most qualified person that would be able to answer your query. 


*Spoiler*: _Persona Non Grata, Internet Attorney At Law, and amateur novelist_ 



CMX


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 5, 2012)

hey CMX, why you always talking about black people?


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 5, 2012)

VBD where are your reviews for the other oscar movies?


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 5, 2012)

should be linked with the latest one (the descendants). i havent done the other half due to testing and arguing over the Simpsons.


----------



## Jena (Mar 5, 2012)

Cyphon said:


> If I told you I loved you would it get akward between us?


----------



## Detective (Mar 5, 2012)

Violent By Design said:


> hey CMX, why you always talking about black people?



My powers of persuasion are increasing. Good... Good. The Force is strong within me.  



Cyphon said:


> VBD where are your reviews for the other oscar movies?



Excellent dodge. This was also played to perfection.

The ball is now in VBD's court.

Good Night!


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 5, 2012)

Violent By Design said:


> should be linked with the latest one (the descendants). i havent done the other half due to testing and arguing over the Simpsons.



I am waitin on the other half. I have read and enjoyed all of the others.


----------



## Solon Solute (Mar 6, 2012)

21 - 7/10                             .


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Rocknrolla 7.5/10
The chase with the russians was the biggest highlight.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 6, 2012)

Illusive Man you son of a bitch!


----------



## Yasha (Mar 6, 2012)

*Ghost in the Shell*

The Blade Runner of anime. Stunning imagery, haunting soundtrack, deep dialogues.

83% thumbs up.


*Young Adult*

Jason Reitman's latest work. Charlize Theron plays a crazy cougar who wants his high school ex-boyfriend back despite he's already married and just has a newborn baby. Not as good as Juno and Up in the Air, but still a pretty good comedy.

78% thumbs up.


----------



## Vault (Mar 6, 2012)

Rukia, no spoiling  not until Friday, so we can both go at Lincoln.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 6, 2012)

I shouldn't have given him the collector base.


----------



## Vault (Mar 6, 2012)

Hahaha I told you .


----------



## Yasha (Mar 6, 2012)

What's the current convo topic? ME3? I can't keep up. :/


----------



## Rukia (Mar 6, 2012)

Vault said:


> Hahaha I told you .


I also think this game is a lot harder than Mass Effect 2.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Mar 6, 2012)

Rukia is the ultimate troll. Giving me play-by-play's of what's happening .


----------



## Taleran (Mar 6, 2012)

I heard BioWare decided to fuck all the time you put into the chraracter through 1 & 2 to completely singularly script the ending of the finale.

That is pretty lame.


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 6, 2012)

*Ponyo*

_Two Thumbs Up_


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 6, 2012)

> I heard BioWare decided to fuck all the time you put into the chraracter through 1 & 2 to completely singularly script the ending of the finale.



This is hilarious

Take that progress.


----------



## Kobe (Mar 6, 2012)

*Another - Episode 9*


Man.. the flashback scared the shit out of me when lightning struck to kid. 
Such powerful curse and it got stopped before? I call bullshit.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 6, 2012)

NOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Stunna (Mar 6, 2012)

*Hercules*

Watched it in English class in "preparation" of our reading of Antigone. One of Disney's weaker efforts during the "Renaissance", due to it's inconsistent and off-putting styles, and uninteresting characters/dilemmas (excluding Hades, of course). However, it's still overall enjoyable. 

*Thumbs up*


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 6, 2012)

WOOT! tomorrow I get to play Street Fighter X Tekken! Although it is too bad that two of my favorite characters (Jun Kazama and Feng Wei) wont be in it though.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 6, 2012)

I've decided that once I catch up to Naruto I'm gonna start reading One Piece again, and start watching Case Closed again.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 6, 2012)

> Young Adult
> 
> Jason Reitman's latest work. Charlize Theron plays a crazy cougar who wants his high school ex-boyfriend back despite he's already married and just has a newborn baby. Not as good as Juno and Up in the Air, but still a pretty good comedy.



What did you think of Theron's acting?


----------



## Parallax (Mar 6, 2012)

I was gonna watch A Bittersweet Life today

but instead I will play ME3


----------



## Jena (Mar 6, 2012)

*Lilo & Stich*- 9/10
I love this movie.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 6, 2012)

My favorite post-renaissance Disney movie. I agree with Doug Walker when he said that the relationship between Lilo and Nani was the best aspect of that film.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Mar 7, 2012)

safe house 8/10

better than I expected, denzel owns this shit


----------



## Rukia (Mar 7, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Mass Effect 3_ 



Why are all the Mass Effect 2 characters dying?


----------



## Taleran (Mar 7, 2012)

They toned down the interactivity turned up the accessibility and made it so you could jump in.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 7, 2012)

Lol this thread has been so dead since that game came out.


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 7, 2012)

D:


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 7, 2012)

dat movie looks sooooo god


----------



## Jena (Mar 7, 2012)

αshɘs said:


> D:



Somehow, the premise is even worse than the poster.
I just watched the trailer.

So apparently 13-year old Adam Sandler slept with his teacher, got her pregnant, and then she was carted off to jail. Thus the son was born.

HILARIOUS!


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Mar 7, 2012)

haven't seen the trailer but i will try 

Andy samberg is a successful young man about to get married but doesn't want his gf to meet his oddball dad (who he has not seen in years) so he tells her that he is dead, hilarity ensues when he does show up at the wedding causing all sorts of shenanigans!!

towards the end of the movie andy realises he loves his dad and even partakes in his zany activities, his gf, who of course was going to call the wedding off based on the lie andy said about his dad realizes she loves him too much and accepts the zany dad in law!

the end

I just saved you guys 5-10 bucks (because naturally, everyone wants to see an adam sandler movie )


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 7, 2012)

Guys I'm really excited for PTA's movie. It looks like it'll be great.


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 7, 2012)

This movie and Jack and Jill just look.........Even worse than usual. 

Just Go With It wasn't terrible though.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 7, 2012)

Someone put that man down.


----------



## Jena (Mar 7, 2012)

I wonder if the folks over at Red Letter Media have seen this...


----------



## Parallax (Mar 7, 2012)

man traffic is dead on this thread


----------



## Stunna (Mar 7, 2012)

So... I just finished the Invasion of Pain arc.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 7, 2012)

Had a friend rant that ME3 is a rip off, short and they're gonna force you to fork out a ton on DC.

Also Silence of the Lambs isn't ageing badly, while Hannibal Lecter is alittle over the top for my tastes he's still a great character.


----------



## Brian (Mar 7, 2012)

Dr. Seuss The Lorax

It was entertaining enough, I didn't care for the main character, Ted Wiggins, or his love interest. The Once-ler, the Lorax, and the animals(especially the fishes) were the best characters, the villain was funny but not as interesting. As far as the plot is concerned it was average at best, and the animation was good.

7/10


----------



## Vault (Mar 7, 2012)

I finally met Rukia's opposite, hahahaha. 

This guy says Thor is the best movie of the decade.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 7, 2012)

Has he seen Transformers 2?


----------



## Vault (Mar 7, 2012)

Funny you say that, he said he can watch it over and over again, one of his favourite. At this point I had finally had enough.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 7, 2012)

How did ya'll get on the subject?


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 7, 2012)

> I finally met Rukia's opposite, hahahaha.
> 
> This guy says Thor is the best movie of the decade.





If he thought Iron Man 2 was great then he's Satan reincarnate.


----------



## Vault (Mar 7, 2012)

It was in a pub and people tend to chat and also people tend to think they have vast film knowledge. I don't even bring the subject up yet people seem to like talking about film with me.


----------



## Vault (Mar 7, 2012)

Enno we didn't get to Ironman however he did mention the avengers.


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 7, 2012)

So as you all know I've finished Akira manga, and about to start Ghost in the shell because it looks similar. So is it any good?


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 7, 2012)

Watchmen is on, it's so shit.

People do not talk to me about films sadly, mostly because I'm known to be the guy who likes nothing




> Enno we didn't get to Ironman however he did mention the avengers



Let me guess, "mate that scene where Hulk catches Iron Man, phat scene with bare special effects."


----------



## Stunna (Mar 7, 2012)

I liked Watchmen.

and the scene where Hulk catches Iron Man.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 7, 2012)

I like the scene too.

Watchmen sucks tho.


----------



## Vault (Mar 7, 2012)

Enno how did you know  it was that scene he was jizzing about. 

Watchmen has a great opening.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 7, 2012)

Because my friends have been fapping over that scene too


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 7, 2012)

I liked Watchmen, it was decent. So why do you guys hate it though? I thought it followed the comics to a T.


----------



## Vault (Mar 7, 2012)

In B4 Para.


----------



## Nakor (Mar 7, 2012)

Got ME3 today. I'm officially pissed off at Bioware. They only give you a default save option for those switching consoles between ME2 and ME3 and it is absolutely terrible. They don't even have a comic book DLC where I can choose options from the first two games. Hell just give me 2 save options to choose from so I can choose to have the rachni queen be saved. 

All my excitement for the game has been erased.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 7, 2012)

That's a darn shame.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 7, 2012)

Vault said:


> In B4 Para.



You called it

there are many reasons I disliked it and I'm pretty sure I've had my say on it.  It just was not a successful adaptation.


----------



## Z (Mar 7, 2012)

I enjoyed both Iron Man 2 and Thor. They were pretty entertaining.


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 8, 2012)

ThePseudo said:


> So as you all know I've finished Akira manga, and about to start Ghost in the shell because it looks similar. So is it any good?



It can be a bit long-winded and filled with techno stuff at times, but it's good. The art isn't the most prettiest, but at least Shirow didn't use the terrible cgi he did in the sequels.


----------



## Yasha (Mar 8, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> What did you think of Theron's acting?



She did well playing the psychotic prom queen part, but I couldn't sympathize with her character when she revealed about her miscarriage. She is just a total bitch who lives in her own world.


Anyone has seen John Carter? Any good?


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 8, 2012)

I was talking about the manga ashes. I won't be watching the anime.


----------



## Yasha (Mar 8, 2012)

Why not? Ghost in the Shell animated movie is good.


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 8, 2012)

ThePseudo said:


> I was talking about the manga ashes.



Me too. The manga has 3 parts. GiTS, GiTS 1.5: Human-Error Processor and GiTS 2: Man-Machine Interface. All of them are self-contained I think. I only took a glimpse into the sequels though.

And the anime is good. Both the first movie and the series. I didn't like the second movie that much.

Big difference between the movies and manga is the atmosphere and characterization. In the former both are way more serious, while the manga is more lighthearted and Motoko for example is very different in behaviour.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 8, 2012)

Takers: B

Pretty solid movie.

Hellraiser 5: A-

HOLY SHIT THAT WAS SURPRISINGLY GOOD!

I'm just trying to figure out if Guillermo del Toro ripped off the design of the killer for that dinner table monster from "Pan's Labyrinth". The two pretty similar based on my memory of the latter. But then again, why would he even be watching a direct-to-DVD Hellraiser film? lol.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 8, 2012)




----------



## αshɘs (Mar 8, 2012)

Saw that months ago. Horrible movie. It tries to copy from movies like Heat and Italian Job, but fails miserably. And besides Elba, who can take that gang seriously. Chris Brown, Haydensen, Walker, E.T I mean T.I. ? Get the fuck out! (not directed at you, Stunna)


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 8, 2012)

For a guy who has such a outstanding TV career Idris is really bad a picking decent films to act in. Maybe he doesn't have much of a choice.  #blackinhollywood


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 8, 2012)

oh lol, I failed to see that MH posted about it above Stunna. And here I was wondering why he posted that pic


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 8, 2012)

> She is just a total bitch who lives in her own world.



I wouldn't call her a bitch. It seemed like she was having a mid life crisis. But yeah she was pretty ridiculous in what she did to all the guys in the film.

Hellraiser 5 is good? Are you sure MH?


----------



## Princess Ivy (Mar 8, 2012)

*Tron 6.7/10*

Needs more action


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 8, 2012)

Where is your set from ashes? Is the manga any good?


I need a great manga to read man.


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 8, 2012)

It's from an artbook.

I could rec you some, but what type of stuff are you looking for? I only know that you're a big fan of Death Note and FMA.

Anyways, ask around in recommendation thread too.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Mar 8, 2012)

fucking lol @ the cast aside from elba 

You know I recently finished all 5 seasons of the wire, seasons 2 and 5 aren't as bad as everyone made them out to be.


----------



## Vault (Mar 8, 2012)

I have to watch that film!


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 8, 2012)

in before Ennoea says it lacks Channing Tatum


----------



## Vault (Mar 8, 2012)

That would have made the film perfect imo.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 8, 2012)

Takers was one of the best action movies made in 2010.


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 8, 2012)

Paul Walker struggling to hold in a fart. 

ashes  don't know perhaps shounen and some seinen preferably mystery drama and surrealism. You can add Akira to the list of mangas I love.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 8, 2012)

That poster is horrible, it's like the photoshopped their faces on it.


----------



## Jena (Mar 8, 2012)

ThePseudo said:


> Paul Walker struggling to hold in a fart.
> 
> ashes  don't know perhaps shounen and some seinen preferably mystery drama and surrealism. You can add Akira to the list of mangas I love.



Swiper, No Swiping: The Movie


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 8, 2012)

Rushmore

Pretty good movie. Nicely acted, well written for what it was, and the tit for tat scenes between Max and Herman were hilarious. Billy Murray need more lines though. The whole Rosemary business was strange, she seemed more interested in Max throughout the film,infact her and Herman were a strange fit. Anyway good film, the ending was abit tidy for my tastes however.

B+


----------



## Liverbird (Mar 8, 2012)

Monty Python and the Holy Grail: 8/10; Pretty funny, definitely worth a watch for those that haven't seen it yet.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 8, 2012)

Holy Grail is awesome, esp the Bunny.


----------



## Yasha (Mar 8, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> I wouldn't call her a bitch. It seemed like she was having a mid life crisis. But yeah she was pretty ridiculous in what she did to all the guys in the film.



I sort of wished she would end up together with the fat guy.


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 8, 2012)

ThePseudo said:


> ashes  don't know perhaps shounen and some seinen preferably mystery drama and surrealism. You can add Akira to the list of mangas I love.




*Spoiler*: _since this is way too off-topic_ 




Don't read many shonens tbh. But based on DN and FMA you can try Shingeki no Kyojin. It's an ongoing series and is the hot stuff right now. It has drama, mystery, action and has a more serious tone than a lot of shonens out there. Can't really think of a completed series that can fit your criteria. But there are some really cool sport series that are worth checking out like Slam Dunk and Touch.

For seinens:

Mystery, drama; Urasawa mangas were the first things that I thought of (Monster, 20th Century Boys, Pluto). His works are up there with Berserk as the most popular seinens. He's very very well-regarded, popular in the anime, manga community. I don't necessarily agree with all the praise he gets, but it's worth trying out those series.

There's also Tezuka. A massive influence on Urasawa. Adolf, MW or Ode to Kirihito. 

For something that has mystery, drama and surrealism, here's one of my personal favorites: Nijigahara Holograph. It's almost like Lynch decided to make a manga based on Lost Highway and Mullholland Drive. This is only one volume, but it's incredibly dense and not an easy read. You have to pay attention, and one read won't be enough. But it's rewarding.

Since you mentioned Akira and GiTS before; some sci-fi or cyberpunk series that have either drama or mystery or surrealism or all of them:

Battle Angel Alita
Bokurano
Domu
Eden: It's an Endless World!
Nausica? of the Valley of the Wind 
Planetes

And here are some not-so-well-known series that are mostly surreal:

Believers*
BLAME!
Castle of the Dragon
Freesia*
Tekkon Kinkreet
The Music of Marie
Witches

*have a lot of sexual content

And if you're in the mood to read some samurai series; Lone Wolf and Cub

So, yeah this should be enough  A mix of mainstream and underground series that in one way or another fit your criterias. Some people in here can vouch for most these, I'm sure. 

Aside from SnK all of them are completed. And all of them (I think) can be found on this site, if you want to dl them instead of reading them online.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 8, 2012)

Jon Favreau is such a shit actor, he makes Swingers unbearable to watch.


----------



## Kobe (Mar 8, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PmIP23jvXUY&feature=watch_response[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 8, 2012)

So, I stumbled into some old interviews regarding Malick. Don't know if credible or not, but they're interesting


*Spoiler*: _Brad Pitt about working with him_ 





> *How did you first encounter Terrence Malick's work?*
> 
> I found it later, as seems to be the case with most of my favourite films, in Badlands, and what a revelation it was at that time. I just hadn't seen anything like it. It spoke to a certain endemic behaviour in America that was deep-rooted and not spoken about.
> 
> ...






If there really was no script, then I don't get Penn's criticism regarding it.


*Spoiler*: _Barry Pepper about that untitled project starring Affleck and McAdams that's supposed to come out this year_ 





> *You were talking about The Kennedys and you just worked with Rachel Weisz (on Terrence Malick?s currently untitled new film) who?s doing (Darren Aronofsky?s film about Jacqueline Kennedy) Jackie.
> *
> Pepper: No, I never did work with her.
> 
> ...





> *You obviously worked with Terrence Malick which you mentioned, how did you get to that role and could you just briefly talk about the experience of working for him and the Coens in such a short period of time?
> *
> Pepper: Yeah, well it was just a phone call that I received that said, ?Terrence Malick would like to offer you a role in your next film?
> *
> ...









			
				Rachel Weisz said:
			
		

> Unorthodox would be a massive understatement. There isn?t really a script, you don?t know what the story is, you don?t know who the other characters are. I knew I was Ben Affleck?s sister and that he was in love with two different women but otherwise I didn?t know what was going on.





So he really edits his movies for years. Guess the two movies he's shooting this year with Bale, Gosling, Portman, Mara etc won't be coming out for a while...


----------



## Stunna (Mar 8, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Holy Grail is awesome, esp the Bunny.


I agree, but I prefer Life of Brian.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 8, 2012)

Oh my god.  An image for the Lone Ranger?  This looks fucking awful.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 8, 2012)

Isn't the original Tree of Life 5 hours or someshit? So there's really no script, not exactly an Actor's Director then.

Topher Grace edited the prequels in to an 85 minute movie Stunna.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 8, 2012)

What prequels? Star Wars prequels?

And That 70's Show-Topher Grace? Huh?


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 8, 2012)

He spent 9 months editing the Star Wars prequels in to an 85 min film. What a waste.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 8, 2012)

Did he really think that would make them quality? Is it online?


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 8, 2012)

> Saw that months ago. Horrible movie. It tries to copy from movies like Heat and Italian Job, but fails miserably. And besides Elba, who can take that gang seriously. Chris Brown, Haydensen, Walker, E.T I mean T.I. ? Get the fuck out! (not directed at you, Stunna)



It is pretty much a poor man's "Heat", but I just looked at it as escapist entertainment and nothing more. As for the cast, I thought they all did fine, and thought T.I did a pretty good job.

I don't mind Walker. He's always more-or-less the same, but I thought it worked well here. Haydensen is pretty average and Chris Brown gets to have the films best action scene (even though I know he had to be using a stunt double). 

It aint high art, but I think its a solid rental. 



Ennoea said:


> Hellraiser 5 is good? Are you sure MH?



I think its the best of the franchise, except 1. The film actually wasnt written as a Hellraiser film, it was converted into one but I think they made it work. It had a compelling plot, a slick visual style and it's different. I cant wait to see the next one.


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 8, 2012)

*The Lincoln Lawyer*

Seen it once before so this was my 2nd time through and I think I may have enjoyed it this time more than last. Really just a solid, good movie. I usually don't even consider watching Matthew McConaughey movies but this was a good one. This and A Time to Kill. I think maybe he should stick to playing lawyers. 

Anyway, not much to complain about and specifically the music in the movie is great. I never even pay attention to that (at least not actively) but in this case it actually stood out to me. 

9/10


----------



## Ino Yamanaka (Mar 8, 2012)

*The Woman In Black: 8/10*
It was okay, but that's all it was 'okay' Nothing too special, got boring at beginning. Seemed to be rushed at the end. The middle was just dragging too long and explained too little about the important stuff. Also the only scary thing was the sudden movement and long bang(typical scare move)


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 8, 2012)

Your review doesn't match the 8/10 part.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 8, 2012)

My theater started showing The Artist for some reason, and I can't go and see it because my dad wants to see Safe House!


----------



## Z (Mar 8, 2012)

Don't bother with The Artist.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 8, 2012)

Surely it's better than Safe House?


----------



## Parallax (Mar 8, 2012)

I say watch it

you already willingly watch enough bricks maybe this might be a good one.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 8, 2012)

Stunna take it from me, you'll like Artist. It's an okay movie.


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 8, 2012)

That Giant manga is pretty decent so far ashes. I'm at volume 3, put it off to read_ Monster_.


----------



## Nakor (Mar 8, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> He spent 9 months editing the Star Wars prequels in to an 85 min film. What a waste.



I read that the only clip from Part 1 that he uses is the Darth Maul fight at the end. It supposedly focuses on Anakin's story, but removes his horrible sand line and the scene where they run around in the flowers. That already sounds better than the actual movies.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 8, 2012)

Its Topher Grace, Ennoea.  He doesn't have anything better to do.


----------



## Vault (Mar 8, 2012)

Para, i didnt realise that 2011 was such a good year for shoegaze


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 8, 2012)

"Sand is overrated. It's just tiny, little rocks" - Joel Barish


And that's how you diss sand Skywalker.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 8, 2012)

Was it? I can't remember anyone other than The Horrors.

Or did Deer Hunter release in 2011?

There were the Sugar lot and Ringo Death Starr aswell.


----------



## Nakor (Mar 8, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Its Topher Grace, Ennoea.  He doesn't have anything better to do.



Good point as well. The dude is rich, he probably doesn't have to work another day in his life. Might as well make what sounds like a better version of the prequels.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 8, 2012)

Is he rich? Really why?


----------



## Vault (Mar 8, 2012)

Ringo deathstarr album was amazing, then there is the weekend EP, I break horses, Mesozoic, youngteam album and also widowspeak. There are others im forgetting.


----------



## Nakor (Mar 8, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Is he rich? Really why?



That 70s show.


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 8, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Is he rich? Really why?



Why? I ask that same question when I think of most of the other atrocities committed on this earth.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 8, 2012)

*Safe House*

It's biggest crime is being too predictable and by the books. There's nothing new here. At all. Thumbs down.


----------



## Detective (Mar 8, 2012)

Gonna go see John Carter tomorrow. I have decided that I will wisely opt out of the IMAX version, since it was not made for that format and like 99.9% of other films in the post 2010 movie era, it is another rushed conversion to 3D for the sake of some extra $$$ revenue. I may choose the Real 3D option at my awesome local theatre complex for the stellar price of $ 10.50. Or may go old school style and just see it barebackbare faced at the excellent value of $ 8.50 Canadian, or $ 8.57 if I were to pay in American currency. 

Speaking of Americans, what do you neighbours to the south pay for your movies? Please provide insight into your local IMAX, Real 3D and traditional formats.

People from other countries are more than welcome to join in as well. I'd like to know if you can get an excellent price of admission like many Canadian theatres() or are you over charged up the arse( I wanted to randomly use a British word here for no reason)?


----------



## Stunna (Mar 8, 2012)

>watching NGE

>Naked Shinji opens bathroom door to a rabid penguin

WTF AM I WATCHING


----------



## Detective (Mar 8, 2012)

Stunna said:


> >watching NGE
> 
> >Naked Shinji opens bathroom door to a rabid penguin
> 
> WTF AM I WATCHING



I must warn you, if your hands were in your lap, even in a completely unintentional relaxed position, during this sequence of events, and your mom walked in, I would say you are in the danger zone. 










​


----------



## Narcissus (Mar 8, 2012)

Arsenic and Old Lace (1944)
*Rating: A+*

Ironically, before I ever saw this movie, I started reading the Marvel comic series Runaways. One of the main characters and her dinosaur have the code names Arsenic and Old Lace after the movie. I never did bother to watch it to see the reference until it came on TV tonight.

I loved this movie. It was hilarious all the way through. The characters, the situations, and the gags are all funny. It even bothers to explain why the main character isn't insane like the rest of his family.

It's always nice to see good, clean fun from time to time, especially with a lot of what passes for humor today. I cna only imagine what the Broadway play was like.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 8, 2012)

My hands are in my pants 70% of the time I'm watching something.


----------



## Detective (Mar 8, 2012)

Stunna said:


> My hands are in my pants 70% of the time I'm watching something.



Obviously your father impregnated your mother and thus conceived you while watching Married With Children. Dat Al Bundy.


----------



## Z (Mar 8, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Surely it's better than Safe House?



Maybe it's just me but I was expecting more from this movie and Jean Dujardin's performance is nothing super amazing. The story overall was very dull actually. 

I did come into the film with high expectations because I loved the trailer.


----------



## Yasha (Mar 8, 2012)

Going to see John Carter tonight. I need another film to hate.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Mar 9, 2012)

*Tekken Blood Vengeance 7.2/10*

I don't think it's actually a good movie in terms of plot but it actually made me cried~


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 9, 2012)

Princess Ivy said:


> *Tekken Blood Vengeance 7.2/10*
> 
> I don't think it's actually a good movie in terms of plot but it actually made me cried~



Just leave.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 9, 2012)

Stunna: lol, Shinji jerks off on a chick in a coma in the movie. So you've seen nothing yet.

Violence: Eh, the movie aint that bad. It only forgets whom its main character is supposed to be.


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Mar 9, 2012)

Inside Job 8/10

worth watching if someone is interested in how the financial crisis happened.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Mar 9, 2012)

* The Thing(2011)*- I feel violated . This movie was nothing more than what a regular horror movie is these days. Seems like something a bunch of high schoolers would want to see.

Special effects were pretty good though. 

*My rating:3.2/10*


----------



## Bonney (Mar 9, 2012)

2012

The special effects certainly didn't disappoint. However the absolutely contrived scenarios where the main cast managed to survive and out run the disasters made me cringe. The ending was as expected, cliche and a perfect happy ending for our protagonists. I felt sorry for the step dad though, not a single fuck was given the day he died (true as the main characters mourned his loss for the good part of 10 seconds). The soundtrack was nothing to write home about either. Lastly the movie seemed to drag on, well into the territory of boredom. 

4/10 (mainly for the impressive destruction effects)


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 9, 2012)

Paradox said:


> 2012
> 
> The special effects certainly didn't disappoint. However the absolutely contrived scenarios where the main cast managed to survive and out run the disasters made me cringe. The ending was as expected, cliche and a perfect happy ending for our protagonists. I felt sorry for the step dad though, not a single fuck was given the day he died (true as the main characters mourned his loss for the good part of 10 seconds). The soundtrack was nothing to write home about either. Lastly the movie seemed to drag on, well into the territory of boredom.
> 
> 4/10 (mainly for the impressive destruction effects)



Someone rep this man!


----------



## Vault (Mar 9, 2012)

Only stunna could be blown away by such a film.


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 9, 2012)

*Hunger*

Not a pleasant movie to watch, especially for the faint-hearted, but it's good. Raw and uncompromising. I liked how slowly it built up to Fassbenders appearance with focusing on different characters. It set the tone and feel of the whole stuff. I feel I should have made a bit of historic research before watching the movie, my knowledge of those happenings aren't the best and the movie doesn't go into details. It didn't lessen the experience though, but maybe it would have been even better. Fassbender was excellent; I didn't say anything new with this. 
Also, this was the first time I heard Thatcher's original voice...man, she sounded like an arrogant prick 

I'm really looking forward to the next McQueen - Fassbender movie


----------



## Vault (Mar 9, 2012)

Twelve years a slave ashes  im excited too.


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 9, 2012)

Pitt is also going to star in that


----------



## Rukia (Mar 9, 2012)

Fassbender discussion.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 9, 2012)

Is there a movie that Pitt isn't going to be in?


----------



## Rukia (Mar 9, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Is there a movie that Pitt isn't going to be in?


John Carter.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 9, 2012)

Vault said:


> Only stunna could be blown away by such a film.



You guys need a new noob to rag on; I don't fit that criteria.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 9, 2012)

Michael Fassbender as Vicious.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 9, 2012)

Michael Fassbender as Ed.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 9, 2012)

I really do think a live action Cowboy Bebop could work.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 9, 2012)

I would watch. I can see it.


----------



## Vault (Mar 9, 2012)

Ofcourse, Keanu as Spike or bust!


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 9, 2012)

Micheal Bay should direct a Neon Genesis Movie.


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 9, 2012)

And Emmerich should make the Akira movie


----------



## Tyrion (Mar 9, 2012)

Inside Man

10/10

props to Clive Owen and I loved the ending. Hard to figure out who was right or wrong but I think Clive owen was right.


----------



## Yasha (Mar 9, 2012)

Rukia said:


> John Carter.



Haven't seen anyone post a review of it yet. You guys are too pessimistic!


----------



## Stunna (Mar 9, 2012)

Didn't you watch it last night?


----------



## Vault (Mar 9, 2012)

Stunna will give us a review.


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 9, 2012)

Dat Stunna!

♫Thumbs up, Thumbs down which way will will he raaaaate?♫


----------



## Vault (Mar 9, 2012)

Indeed


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 9, 2012)

Stunna loves Star Wars prequels so he'll love that shit.


----------



## Vault (Mar 9, 2012)

ThePseudo said:


> Dat Stunna!
> 
> ♫Thumbs up, Thumbs down which way will will he raaaaate?♫



Is that even a question mate? We all know what the rating will be


----------



## Liverbird (Mar 9, 2012)

What are your thoughts on Black Dynamite(if you've seen it)? 

I personally think it was incredibly hilarious!


----------



## Parallax (Mar 9, 2012)

Black Dynamite is great


----------



## Yasha (Mar 9, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Didn't you watch it last night?



Working OT until now (1am). =/

 Probably will watch it tomorrow.



Black Dynamite is terribly not funny.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 9, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Stunna loves Star Wars prequels so he'll love that shit.


You'll have to do better than that to surpass Rukia.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 9, 2012)

It's not funny if you don't understand/never seen a Blaxploitation film


----------



## Stunna (Mar 9, 2012)

Anyone know why Super Goob is banned?


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 9, 2012)

because hes black


----------



## Stunna (Mar 9, 2012)

That's a shame.


----------



## Vault (Mar 9, 2012)

Guess you are next Stunna.


----------



## Yasha (Mar 9, 2012)

VBD tattled on him.


----------



## Vault (Mar 9, 2012)

VBD be singing again


----------



## Parallax (Mar 9, 2012)

VBD is next cause he's a rat AND black


----------



## Yasha (Mar 9, 2012)




----------



## Rukia (Mar 9, 2012)

Nice find, Yasha.  Looks really good.  I found an exciting new trailer myself.  Check it out.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d1_JBMrrYw8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vault (Mar 9, 2012)

What the hell just happened? 

Pseudo its your fault


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 9, 2012)

Violent By Design said:


> because hes black





NF is full of racism.

Just look how they treat Stunna in here. Maybe if he changed it to Stone Cold Stunna all of you rednecks would like him better yeah? 

I am going to find the appropriate place to make a thread about this.


----------



## Z (Mar 9, 2012)

You take that back about Tinker Tailor


----------



## Vault (Mar 9, 2012)

Lol cyphon, I look forward to your thread. 

As for Tinker Tailor being boring, for you im 100% sure you will not like it at all. And actors you don't know? Well...


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 9, 2012)

Z said:


> You take that back about Tinker Tailor



No 

2 of the 3 parts I can't take back. The music _was_ suspensful and I don't recognize the actors (taking it back would be dishonest). The boring part depends on who you talk to though. 

I do like the name of the movie and may watch it just because of that.


----------



## Z (Mar 9, 2012)

Don't you know Gary Oldman?


----------



## Vault (Mar 9, 2012)

Tinker Tailor isn't for you mate.


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 9, 2012)

Vault said:


> Lol cyphon, I look forward to your thread.
> 
> As for Tinker Tailor being boring, for you im 100% sure you will not like it at all. And actors you don't know? Well...



You don't know me. So don't talk like you know my movie tastes 

Well, if you say I will not like it I guess I won't watch it. 

If I may ask, how do you come to the decisions on what movies I will like and not like?



Z said:


> Don't you know Gary Oldman?



Is he related to Denzel?

**


----------



## Vault (Mar 9, 2012)

I know enough, and how I know is im basing it on the previous films you have watched and rated.


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 9, 2012)

Z said:


> You take that back about Tinker Tailor





Z said:


> I enjoyed both Iron Man 2 and Thor. They were pretty entertaining.



    .


----------



## Vault (Mar 9, 2012)

Yeah Pseudo I don't understand Z too. The stuff he likes fluctuate all over the place.


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 9, 2012)

Vault said:


> I know enough, and how I know is im basing it on the previous films you have watched and rated.



Okay quiz time sucka.

If you score a 80% or higher I will give you my absolute trust. 

If I list a movie you just have to say whether I liked it or not.

......Hopefully you haven't already seen me talk about these movies.


*Spoiler*: __ 



1. Pineapple express

2. If I could have sex with one of these 2 actresses which would I choose? Kristen Stewart or Teresa Palmer?

3. Jet Li: Fist of Legend

4. Which of these 3 cars do I own? Dodge Challenger or Ford Focus or Toyota Corolla?

5. Runaway Jury

6. Which of these 2 actresses would I rather have sex with? Meagan Good or Gabrielle Union?

7. Strange Wilderness

8. Which Bleach character do I think is most bad ass? Captain Commander Yamamoto or Kenpachi or Barragan?

9. Walking Tall

10. Which of these 2 actresses would I rather have sex with? Roselyn Sanchez or Penelope Cruz? 





Begin.


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 9, 2012)

Damn, I hate loosing out on rep like this! I don't know the answers to any of these.


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 9, 2012)

ThePseudo said:


> Damn, I hate loosing out on rep like this! I don't know the answers to any of these.



Take a shot. Its mostly 50/50.


----------



## Vault (Mar 9, 2012)

I will play your game. 



> 1. Pineapple express - *Fucking horrible movie. 3/10. So you will love this stoner movie
> *
> 2. If I could have sex with one of these 2 actresses which would I choose? Kristen Stewart or Teresa Palmer? - *Is this a trick question? They look very similar, but Teresa i suppose.
> *
> ...


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 9, 2012)

Ditto.


----------



## Narcissus (Mar 9, 2012)

Tarzan (1999)
*Rating: A*

It's been years since I've watched this one, and I still enjoy it as much as ever. Not my favorite of the Disney Renaissance films, but it doesn't have to be to still be a pure delight.





> 8. Which Bleach character do I think is most bad ass? Captain Commander Yamamoto or Kenpachi or Barragan?


The correct answer is none of them.


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 9, 2012)

Spoilering in case anyone else wants to take a crack at it. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



1. You got wrong. I didn't like that movie. Take that fool.

2. At times they do look very similar but Teresa is much hotter to me. So you got that right. Plus she is from Australia so bonus points.

3. Correct. I love this damn movie. 

4. Wrong. Correct answer is Dodge Challenger.

5. I have only seen it once and don't remember it that well but I liked it. Not as much as Lincoln Lawyer though. I guess you said I liked it so this is correct.

6. Meagan Good. DSL's, bigger chest and more of an ass. So you got this wrong but I wouldn't complain about either.

7. Wrong again   I actually thought this movie was pretty stupid.

8. I am giving you half a point here because your favorite is my favorite. He is also the character I consider most bad ass. 

9. I like this move. Rock walking around kicking ass. Unless you were thinking of the original.....I never saw that one.

10. Sanchez, easily. You see her with that banana in Boat Trip (stupid movie btw)?




You got like a 30% 

I think I know you better than you know me. I threw in Strange Wilderness and PE because I knew you would say yes to those. Ha!

Thanks for playing along though.


At a quick glance it seems VBD passed with flying colors 

Some of them answers were a bit vague though


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 9, 2012)

Cyphon said:


> Spoilering in case anyone else wants to take a crack at it.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




Hey, I don't know which of these skinny chicks got bigger butts and hips by heart .


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 9, 2012)

Violent By Design said:


> Hey, I don't know which of these skinny chicks got bigger butts and hips by heart .



Google man. Google.


----------



## Vault (Mar 9, 2012)

You think you know me better? Want a quiz mate?


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 9, 2012)

Vault said:


> You think you know me better? Want a quiz mate?



Honestly no, I don't think I know you but I will attempt a quiz. Should be fun.


----------



## Vault (Mar 9, 2012)

Thinking about it Cyphon i will probably make you take this quiz later on when you know a bit more because im pretty sure most of the movie questions you will just guess :/


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 9, 2012)

Fair enough. I will be watching you like a stalker hawk from here on out.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 9, 2012)

I wanna take the Vault Quiz.  I will ace that shit.


----------



## Vault (Mar 9, 2012)

You most likely will


----------



## Z (Mar 9, 2012)

ThePseudo said:


> .





Vault said:


> Yeah Pseudo I don't understand Z too. The stuff he likes fluctuate all over the place.


Iron Man 2/Thor and Tinker Tailor Soldier Spy are completely different films.




Narcissus said:


> Tarzan (1999)
> *Rating: A*
> 
> It's been years since I've watched this one, and I still enjoy it as much as ever. Not my favorite of the Disney Renaissance films, but it doesn't have to be to still be a pure delight.The correct answer is none of them.


This probably is my favorite Disney film ever along with Mulan and Hunchback.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 9, 2012)

Tarzan pisses me off because Phil Collins sings all the songs.


----------



## Vault (Mar 9, 2012)

Phil Collins is decent Stunna :/


----------



## Stunna (Mar 9, 2012)

I don't have anything against him. I like him. But a musical where the characters don't even sing their own songs? That doesn't sit well with me.


----------



## Vault (Mar 9, 2012)

You are ofcourse talking as a Disney fan.


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 9, 2012)

Pay attention little britches.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ogQ0uge06o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## James Bond (Mar 9, 2012)

Cyphon said:


> Pay attention little britches.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ogQ0uge06o[/YOUTUBE]



Ahh childhood, what a time


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 9, 2012)

Most people in here probably won't like it because he is closest to a black bear.


----------



## Vault (Mar 9, 2012)

Do you really think people in here are racist?


----------



## Stunna (Mar 9, 2012)

VBD's an uncle Tom.

EDIT: wait, is he even Black, or am I confusing him with someone else


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 9, 2012)

Vault said:


> Do you really think people in here are racist?



Is this one of your quiz questions? 

VBD is black.

Not like Wesley Snipes black but more like Tiger Woods black.


----------



## Vault (Mar 9, 2012)

No Cyphon, it is not.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 9, 2012)

it's a trap.gif


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 9, 2012)

I'm black. I hope that  makes cypron feel a bit better about the people here that post in the Konoha Theater.


----------



## Vault (Mar 9, 2012)

I'm also black for what it's worth


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 9, 2012)

Vault is black?!?!?


----------



## Vault (Mar 9, 2012)

Dun Dun Dun!  Surprised?


----------



## Vault (Mar 9, 2012)

Did i kill the thread with my revelation?


----------



## Stunna (Mar 9, 2012)

Yes.**


----------



## Vault (Mar 9, 2012)

Why though?


----------



## Liverbird (Mar 9, 2012)

Yasha said:


> *Black Dynamite is terribly not funny.*





How can you even say that?


----------



## Stunna (Mar 9, 2012)

*Case Closed: The Time-Bombed Skyscraper*

Two thumbs up, connected by a red wire.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 9, 2012)

I am not black O:

also on the topic of Phil Collins; he sucks he ruined Genesis


----------



## Vault (Mar 9, 2012)

Para i like Invisible Touch :/ Even though their old stuff with Gabriel around is infinitely better.

I knew you and Enno weren't black, Yasha and Ashes too. Rukia is hard to figure out though  The rest of these guys i noticed their black though. There is also Lincoln but his white definitely


----------



## Parallax (Mar 9, 2012)

Rukia is white

has to be.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 9, 2012)

John Carter: C+

It's okay.....review will either be up today or tomorrow.


----------



## Vault (Mar 9, 2012)

Im not so sure about that Para.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 9, 2012)

he put up a Wes Anderson trailer, it's confirmed


----------



## Z (Mar 9, 2012)

Le Samourai - 8.5/10

Fresh. Classy. Cool. Methodical. All words that describe this fine film and its lead. This story is about Jef Costello, a hitman who is highly intelligent and organized, and has his guard up always. His presence in this film is staggering and he is really badass. The film really pulls you in after a few minutes and you are mesmerized by the style and the story.

I didn't like the ending too much though but the film is still a classic.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 9, 2012)

Rukia is Mexican.

Fact.


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 9, 2012)

rukia is white as a mudda


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 9, 2012)

Why all the talk about race in here?


----------



## Vault (Mar 9, 2012)

Because as it turns out this thread isn't racist after all Cyphon.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 9, 2012)

inb4 avenue Q.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 9, 2012)

Called it.


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 9, 2012)

Vault said:


> Because as it turns out this thread isn't racist after all Cyphon.



I dunno about you sometimes Vault......


----------



## Vault (Mar 9, 2012)

Why is that?


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 9, 2012)

I am just messing with you.


----------



## Z (Mar 9, 2012)




----------



## Stunna (Mar 9, 2012)

*Case Closed: The Fourteenth Target*



'nuff said


----------



## Nakor (Mar 9, 2012)

Stunna, have you watched all of the Detective Conan episodes and movies?


----------



## NeoKurama (Mar 9, 2012)

Notorious (2009)  9/10.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Mar 9, 2012)

Gonna go see Ghost Rider 2 this Sunday.

I have my expectations so low, I doubt I'll actually hate it.



Vault said:


> There is also Lincoln but his white definitely



I might just be a black redneck for all you know .


----------



## Vault (Mar 9, 2012)

Speaking of B.I.G, I listened to You're Nobody on the day he died just to celebrate the guy. I guess watching the film is tribute enough. Even though im sure the film sucks major balls.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 9, 2012)

Nakor said:


> Stunna, have you watched all of the Detective Conan episodes and movies?


It's been one of my favorite anime since I was in elementary school, but regrettably not.


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 9, 2012)

I got into Detective Conan maybe like 5 years back or longer and watched a bunch of episodes but it just got repetitive.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 9, 2012)

Magnum Bookworm said:


> I might just be a black redneck for all you know .


Are you Karl Malone?


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 9, 2012)

So many Black guys and noone tried to sell me drugs yet. Disappointed.

So guys guess what I watched today? John carter


----------



## Stunna (Mar 9, 2012)

I'm seeing it tomorrow with my mom. How was it?


----------



## Vault (Mar 9, 2012)

So Rukia, answer us, are you white? :ho


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 9, 2012)

Rukia's a blonde so yep he's the whitest here.

Eh it was okay, it was directed really well but lacked any depth whatsoever. It seems to have been made for kids but the plot was too confusing so I doubt kids would even know what the fuck is going on. 

It suffers from Worlds End syndrome, they complicate the plot to make it more interesting, but it gets convoluted in the process. One second John is with the green men, then the desert, then captured by green men again, then at a temple, then chased by green men, then in some city, then kidnapped by green men and back to city. It was too much.


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 9, 2012)

Is it true it true the budget is more that Avatar's? If so, I really hope it doesn't bomb.


----------



## Vault (Mar 9, 2012)

250 million  Im sure 150 went to marketing  I would hope.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 9, 2012)

It's all CGI, so not surprised the budget is huge. The 3D was sucky though.


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 9, 2012)

I'm calling it now! Avengers will make more money at the Box office than The Dark Knight Rises.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 9, 2012)

They were giving 25% off the ticket price to anyone with the name of John Carter. The ticket lady asked mockingly if my name was John Carter while winking to her crony. I got cheesed off so I told her my parents were unprivileged morons who'd only read books where God smites people, but they would have named me Hitler if they knew down the line it would help me get a discount.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 9, 2012)

Well... _is_ your name John Carter?


----------



## Vault (Mar 9, 2012)

Bold claim Pseudo. You underestimate the power of the Nolantards, they will watch it 5 times atleast because the guy is just that deep, with each view they will learn something new, the dark knight isn't just a comic book film. It is so much more, he isn't just a director as well, his the best of the generation.


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 9, 2012)

Vault said:


> 250 million  Im sure 150 went to marketing  I would hope.



Marketing? But I only got wind of this film last week.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 9, 2012)

My friends will most likely be seeing it three times each. Heck, one of my friends saw Iron Man 2 eight times.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 9, 2012)

> Heck, one of my friends saw Iron Man 2 eight times.



Shoot him.

Don't underestimate the Nolan-tards. Avengers has the kids angle working for it though but overall DKR will beat Avengers in the US, but worldwide Avengers will do better. I hope Prometheus beats them all.



> Well... is your name John Carter?



I'm not white so wasn't going to be John Carter, thus her stupidity.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 9, 2012)

Yeah, and he's _always_ quoting it. At least thrice a day.


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 9, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Rukia's a blonde so yep he's the whitest here.



You saying black people are too dumb to die their hair blonde? Or that whites are the only ones who deserve beautiful golden locks like Rapunzel? That is one of the most racist things yet.


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 9, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> I hope Prometheus beats them all.



♫You may say that he's a dreamer, but he's not the only one.♫

Ridley needs to get that kick-ass trailer out soon!

Nolan hates his own fans.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 9, 2012)

> You saying black people are too dumb to die their hair blonde? Or that whites are the only ones who deserve beautiful golden locks like Rapunzel? That is one of the most racist things yet



He's naturally blonde, not a wannabe blonde like Beyonce.

But seriously please someone sell me drugs, or atleast cheat on your girlfriends and go on Jerry Springer.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 9, 2012)

Nolan hates his fans? lol


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 9, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> He's naturally blonde, not a wannabe blonde white like Beyonce.



Corrected to fit racial undertones


----------



## Vault (Mar 9, 2012)

ThePseudo said:


> Marketing? But I only got wind of this film last week.



Thats the only way such a budget makes sense  Kinda like Green Lantern, 100 million went into marketing


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 9, 2012)

It actually looks like a $200 million, it's all CGI.


----------



## Vault (Mar 9, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> He's naturally blonde, not a wannabe blonde like Beyonce.
> 
> But seriously please someone sell me drugs, or atleast cheat on your girlfriends and go on Jerry Springer.



Your inner Bradford is starting to sip out


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 9, 2012)

Was that really too racist?

I haven't been banned in two years, maybe it's time.


----------



## Vault (Mar 9, 2012)

Reminds me of this one time in this little bar, i think i was the only black guy there. Anyway the bar starts smelling of weed and everyone obviously looks at me thinking wtf dude smoke elsewhere  Even the bouncer came up to me and asked me if i lit anything  So fucking racist.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 9, 2012)

Well... _did_ you light anything?


----------



## Vault (Mar 9, 2012)

Stunna  Ofcourse I didn't, I don't smoke weed only cigarettes.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 9, 2012)

I was sitting on the bus the other day after a late night and all of a sudden I could smell pot. Honestly I looked at the black guy behind me first, lucky me he was the one smoking it. Nice guy though.


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 9, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Well... _did_ you *light* anything?





Vault said:


> Stunna  *Ofcourse I didn't, I don't smoke weed only cigarettes*.



You do know cigarettes need to be lit right?

A black guy lying is only going to feed the stereotypes my friend.



Ennoea said:


> I was sitting on the bus the other day after a late night and all of a sudden I could smell pot. Honestly I looked at the black guy behind me first, lucky me he was the one smoking it. *Nice guy though*.



Whitest response ever. Talk about how you stereotyped the black man (albeit correctly ) and then use the lamest compliment possible to cover up the racism.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 9, 2012)

Vault said:


> Stunna  Ofcourse I didn't, I don't smoke weed only cigarettes.


Liar.**


----------



## Yasha (Mar 9, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> They were giving 25% off the ticket price to anyone with the name of John Carter. The ticket lady asked mockingly if my name was John Carter while winking to her crony. I got cheesed off so I told her my parents were unprivileged morons who'd only read books where God smites people, but they would have named me Hitler if they knew down the line it would help me get a discount.





You could tell them your name is John Carter Singh.


----------



## Vault (Mar 9, 2012)

He was asking if I lit the weed which was stinking the place and im telling him no, i didn't even light my cigarette inside that bar.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 9, 2012)

NGE's OP has been stuck in my head all day. Curse you, Ennoea.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 9, 2012)

He really was a nice guy, even wanted to share his roll up



> NGE's OP has been stuck in my head all day. Curse you, Ennoea.



Where is GK? He never got back to me about End of Evangelion.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 9, 2012)

I heard it sucks.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 9, 2012)

It doesn't suck.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 9, 2012)

Are you a minority on that?


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 9, 2012)

^Not really. NGE has it's fair share of haters and it's not for everyone but it's ballsy and crazy. What's not to love?


----------



## Stunna (Mar 9, 2012)

The first couple episodes have felt sort of slow, but I'm starting to get into it. For one, I no longer hate Shinji.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 9, 2012)

Shinji is a great character.  Do I like him?  No.  Absolutely not.  Gainax didn't intend for him to be liked.  Shinji is meant to be a divisive character.  And he's incredibly effective in this role.  Everyone has a strong opinion on him.  Some negative.  Some positive.  He stands out as a unique character.

I tend to be pretty negative sometimes.  But I want to be clear.  I think Evangelion is terrific.  I really do.  I think it has influenced the entire genre.  Evangelion has also withstood the test of time.  15 years later and still legendary.


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 9, 2012)

People.

What are some good anime to get into?

I have seen the big 3, Code Geass, Eyeshield 21, Kenichi, Kekkaishi, Dragonball/Z/Kai, Hajime no Ippo, Darker than Black and some more I can't remember.

Everyone but Vault and Pseudo can answer since they only got 30% on my quiz.


----------



## Vault (Mar 9, 2012)

I don't watch anime mate so i couldn't help you either way


----------



## Jena (Mar 10, 2012)

Cyphon said:


> People.
> 
> What are some good anime to get into?
> 
> ...



I already suggested Baccano! a while back. 

I read more manga than watch anime, but some anime I like [note: these are mostly older series because, like I said, I don't really watch anime any more]:

FMA (you don't have it listed, so sorry if you've seen it), Cowboy Bebop, Welcome to the NHK, Great Teacher Onizuka, Wolf's Rain, Chrno Crusade, Crest of the Stars, Peacemaker, Mushi-Shi, Ergo Proxy, Cromartie High School, and Azumanga Daioh.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Mar 10, 2012)

Cyphon said:


> People.
> 
> What are some good anime to get into?
> 
> ...



I would heavily recommend Monster and Baccano! if you haven't seen them yet.

Ergo Proxy is a pretty good sci-fi mystery to. I'm only on ep 8 though.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 10, 2012)

Stunna watch End of Eva it's great

I rewatched some movies with some friends today

*Down By Law*

It's great to revisit this movie, especially after really diving into a majority of Jim Jarmusch's films and knowing his style.  This is his masterpiece, everything about it is infused with so much pure personality even despite the slow start.  The super lo fi style shows how much creativity and talent can outstrip a massive budget any day of the week. The casting is nothing short of inspired with Lurie, Waits, and Benigni giving their best performances and the chemistry is fluid and propels the movie the whole time.  It's a personal favorite and even though it's not for everyone I absolutely love everything about it.  

And it has Tom Waits.  Tom.  Waits.

A+

*Rushmore*

I think Eno complained about that it wrapped up too neatly, but I don't care because really it shouldn't end any other way.  It's charming and lovely with a superb soundtrack

A


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 10, 2012)

*Beverly Hills Cop 3*

10/10

1/3 of the greatest movie trilogy ever. Greatest movie theme song of all time. Come at me 



I have seen Monster and FMA. Both versions of FMA actually. I will look into some of them others. Couldn't really get into Cowboy Bebop the couple of times I tried. Also forgot to list TTGL.


----------



## Yasha (Mar 10, 2012)

*Mysterious Skin*

It's strong and raw and disturbing and it makes you feel uncomfortable, but it's okay. Just lie down and imagine the beautiful, exquisite JGL sucking your cock........wait, what the fuck am I writing???

Anyway, any film that shows JGL's naked ass thrice is a film worth watching.

90% thumbs up


*Carnage*

I know some of you guys have a strong feeling against Roman Polanski. It's okay, just lie down and......wait!!!

Anyway, this film is ingenious, funny, and extremely well acted. The cast is the best you could hope for (Christoph Waltz, Kate Winslet, Jodie Foster). Recommended.

90% thumbs up


----------



## tashtin (Mar 10, 2012)

*Wanderlust - 6/10*

Very disappointing comedy - a good concept but never threatened to be funny.
Paul Rudd was as good as he always is Jennifer aniston not so much. Everything else felt dated and tedious.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 10, 2012)

The beauty of NGE is that its either a flawed masterpiece or a glorious failure. It certainly has flaws, but I liked it. End of Evangelion was friggin amazing (dont care for Rebuild though).

SWAT 2: D+

This is a direct-to-DVD sequel to the mediocre "SWAT", replacing its all star cast with.....people I dont recognize and Robert Patrick. The film is about him training the team, but also him getting on the bad side of some crazy assassin (Robert Patrick). It tries to be like "Saw" at times and mostly fails at everything. It's awkward, (mostly) boring, contrived, cliched and just....bland.

Robert Patrick made for a good villain though and the movie in general had its moments. Just not enough.


----------



## typhoon72 (Mar 10, 2012)

12 Angry Men :: A


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 10, 2012)

Playing Ico with my 10 year old cousin on the Ps3. I think it may very well be the greatest plat-form game I've ever played.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 10, 2012)

Jena said:


> Azumanga Daioh.


----------



## Anarch (Mar 10, 2012)

Cyphon said:


> People.
> 
> What are some good anime to get into?
> 
> ...



Did you watch both the Darker than black series ? And then there's a 4 episode gaiden too. Catch them all if you like the story.

Death Note is the standard suggestion to anyone who liked Code Geass ( and the other way round ), so watch that 

The FMA reboot is good .Watch the Bebop movie even if you didn't like the show , it's great. Watch Get Backers if you can get it . Also Kaze no Stigma , Samurai Champloo and D.Gray man.

On topic ,

*Shawn of the dead* :7/10

Zombie movies are hardly a rarity but this one is good because it doesn't take itself seriously at all.
It's meant to be a comedy but sometimes that's hard to tell. I just love Simon Pegg and his brand of humour .This movie hardly has any distinct plot, but over all is quite entertaining. Worth a watch.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 10, 2012)




----------



## Taleran (Mar 10, 2012)

A major influence of the aesthetic of science fiction film throughout the years Jean Giraud died today.


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 10, 2012)

Well, I love Blade Runner so Rest in Peace my friend.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 10, 2012)

Ico is an amazing game. You bitches need to play it.



> I think Eno complained about that it wrapped up too neatly, but I don't care because really it shouldn't end any other way. It's charming and lovely with a superb soundtrack



My issue was that Max is dating Margaret, and Rosemary is with Herman, and they end the film like everything is sorted out so curtain fall. Yet Rosemary doesn't like Herman, and Max doesn't seem interested in Yang. So the whole end seems manufactured. In reality that woman would fuck Max and Herman would jump infront of a train, or better yet throw his wife in front of one. I sound screwed up don't I?



> It's meant to be a comedy but sometimes that's hard to tell



It's not hard to tell Shaun of the Dead is a black comedy at all.


----------



## Narcissus (Mar 10, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Ico is an amazing game. You bitches need to play it.



I played it back when it first came out. I loved it, and I recently got the re-release, but haven't gotten to it yet though. Just wish it wasn't so short though.


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 10, 2012)

Sad, sad news. RIP.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 10, 2012)

John Carter

Much better than I thought it would be. Visually it's really nice, the CGI is great for the most part, it looks like a living breathing world. The plot moves at a decent pace, it never drags, and the action is directed well and it's pretty entertaining for the most part.

But the script is a mess. They reference things and talk about stuff like we know what they're talking about and because of this the first hour was utterly confusing. This is like HP, except everyone had already read HP was that wasn't much of an issue. 

I could deal with the script if the main character dynamics were atleast interesting, but they're not. The characters are boring as fuck, less than two dimensional infact, so the whole saving the Princess thing from the less than evil guy is just something I didn't care about. The best thing about the film was the ambiguous nature of the Therns and their attempts to control the events of the film, they're pretty interesting but underused.

So there you, it's a nicely made movie with good effects and action, but it's aimed at kids so there's no depth.

C+


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 10, 2012)

Meh, I'll just wait on our resident expert of all things DIsney.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 10, 2012)

Stunna isn't a Disney expert, he's a Disney Apologist.


----------



## Vault (Mar 10, 2012)

Im also looking forward to Stunna's review


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 10, 2012)




----------



## Ennoea (Mar 10, 2012)

I reviewed Man from Nowhere before. It's pretty good, I especially liked the relationship between the main protagonist and the little girl. Better than Man on Fire imo.

Haunters

Made by a co-writer of the Good, the Bad and the Weird, which shows the battle between a psychopath who can control people with his mind and the one guy who is immune to it. I loved the concept and the acting isn't bad (Go Soo's eye expressions are Fassbender level), but it's really poorly made. No charm whatsoever, seems super low budget and the directing is terrible.
D-


----------



## Detective (Mar 10, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Stunna isn't a Disney expert, he's a Disney Apologist.



Some would say tomatoe, others tomato. Or one man's trash is treasure to another. Po-tat-toe... Pot-at-to. 

Unfortunately I did not get the chance to see John Carter yesterday like expected, and must put it off as my services have been requested to solve an urgent matter abroad. However I am a rather patient individual(as one would expect in my line of work), so I can adjustment a new date of viewing into my schedule. That and the fact that I won't have to pay for the future tickets because they are a reward for services rendered and good deeds(for a femme fatale :ho ) from a previous badass investigation of legend.

I have also unintentionally memorized your review, *Ennoea*, and will cross reference it when I watch the film. 

*P.S:* I leave NF in the capable and questionable(because the man is a paradox and pandora's box at the same time) hands of CMX in my absence. I expect him to fight injustice like a boss or have an internet connectionlive long enough to see himself become a villain.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 10, 2012)

How am I an apologist


----------



## Detective (Mar 10, 2012)

Stunna said:


> How am I an apologist



I think Ennoea really meant Apostle but did not know either the correct spelling or the proper context of the word. 



P.S:


----------



## Stunna (Mar 10, 2012)

Ah. That makes sense. Thanks Good Detective. 

I'll express my opinion on the movie when I get home.


----------



## Detective (Mar 10, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Ah. That makes sense. Thanks Good Detective.



No problem. I only make sense. And results. And sweet love to the ladies, like Leon Phelps in that classic film, The Ladies Man. 

Awww Yeah. 










​


> I'll express my opinion on the movie when I get home.



Speaking of said film, I believe John Carter won the Friday box office with a rather low total of 9.8 million, and is estimated to only make approximately 27-29 million for the weekend. This is not good considering the budget and advertising costs associated with. I am honestly rooting for some good word of mouth to spread. Even if it's not a timeless masterpiece worthy of an award for dialogue, I would like to see it do well(if only for nostalgia of the original novel and the world it created).


----------



## Parallax (Mar 10, 2012)

I look forward to the review.  Especially the thumbs up portion


----------



## Stunna (Mar 10, 2012)

*John Carter*

Disappointment. That seems fitting enough. The action and stuff was cool... but this thing cost more than Avatar, didn't it? I wasn't as engrossed as I wanted to be. Matter of fact, I found myself confused a couple of times. And bored too. The characters weren't very interesting, and John Carter sort of came off as a douchebag at the end due to the neglecting of his "tragic" background. I mean, I enjoyed parts of it, but overall I feel like they could have done more. Thumbs down.

EDIT: Sorry to disappoint, guys.


----------



## Detective (Mar 10, 2012)

Stunna said:


> *John Carter*
> 
> Disappointment. That seems fitting enough. The action and stuff was cool... but this thing cost more than Avatar, didn't it? I wasn't as engrossed as I wanted to be. Matter of fact, I found myself confused a couple of times. And bored too. The characters weren't very interesting, and John Carter sort of came off as a douchebag at the end due to the neglecting of his "tragic" background. I mean, I enjoyed parts of it, but overall I feel like they could have done more. Thumbs down.



More importantly, was Lynn Collins as much of a stone cold Fox like she was in Wolverine Origins when she played Silver Fox? Does she walk around in an ensemble of mostly skanky two piece sets? Was there any sign that Michael Bay helped with the cinematography like in the opening scene of Transformers 3 with the "HD Ass-Shot-Up-The-Stairs" whenever the Dejah character was on the screen?

Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 10, 2012)

Lynn Collins was hot, yes. However, they did not take advantage of this side from her two-pieces.


----------



## Vault (Mar 10, 2012)

Stunna you purposely went against the grain. You love it man just admit it.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 10, 2012)

Lynn Collins was really hot here. Shame the leads had zero chemistry. Stunna I thought you'd really like it.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 10, 2012)

Vault said:


> Stunna you purposely went against the grain. You love it man just admit it.


I want to love it, but I just can't. 

Collins was literally the best thing in that movie.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 10, 2012)

I think you liked it more than Stunna


----------



## Detective (Mar 10, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Lynn Collins was hot, yes.












​


> However, they did not take advantage of this side from her two-pieces.



This was the main factor in a recipe for box office failure according to my stylish logic and sense of precedence from previous films.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 10, 2012)

Quite the accurate deduction. For once I think taking advantage of the leading lady would've made the movie better.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 10, 2012)

Stunna's all grown up.


----------



## Detective (Mar 10, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Stunna's all grown up.





He is most likely using a razor in one hand while he types with the other in between posts. Or possibly discovering the wonders of random female names + Google Image/Video search. Either way, he's made us all proud.

Now if only Rukia would grow out of his stunted and confused adolescence(male member using female name, along with a Chris Bosh related set) and add some flavour/manliness(i.e internet equivalent of growing pubic hair) to his posts for greater results.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 10, 2012)

attack the block 9/10


----------



## Taleran (Mar 10, 2012)

*John Carter*

Perfect
Blockbuster
Entertainment


That is really all that needs to be said. If I saw this when I was 12 it would be my favorite movie forever. However since I am no longer that age it doesn't work quite the same.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 10, 2012)

Didn't have enough Lynn Collins or explosions to even be that much.


----------



## Detective (Mar 10, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Didn't have enough Lynn Collins or explosions to even be that much.



Theoretically, if they had given her a wardrobe that malfunctioned or was set to explode/combust spontaneously whenever she was on the screen, I feel that the total overall revenue for this film would be at least 50% higher, not taking into consideration the factor of inflation. 



*P.S:* I know something else that was combusting on my person when I first witnessed her delicious tan in the trailers.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 10, 2012)

John Carter is projected to net less than 30 million this weekend.  For perspective, we only need to look at The Lorax.  The Lorax made over 70 million during its opening weekend.

A lot of mistakes were made with this project.  The budget should never have been 250 million.  I find it really surprising that Disney didn’t learn their lesson from Tron Legacy.  The marketing was awful.  A bevy of trailers and they all failed to explain anything about the movie.   The Super Bowl commercial was a waste of money.  The film gained no traction after that spot.

I don’t want to be too quick to mark this one as a failure.  I do think it might play better to international audiences.  In the meantime, I would be nervous if I was involved in the Battleship movie.  Battleship faces very similar challenges.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 10, 2012)

Battleship... I won't even see that one.


----------



## Detective (Mar 10, 2012)

Rukia said:


> John Carter is projected to net less than 30 million this weekend.  For perspective, we only need to look at The Lorax.  The Lorax made over 70 million during its opening weekend.
> 
> A lot of mistakes were made with this project.  The budget should never have been 250 million.  I find it really surprising that Disney didn’t learn their lesson from Tron Legacy.  The marketing was awful.  A bevy of trailers and they all failed to explain anything about the movie.   The Super Bowl commercial was a waste of money.  The film gained no traction after that spot.
> 
> I don’t want to be too quick to mark this one as a failure.  I do think it might play better to international audiences.  In the meantime, I would be nervous if I was involved in the Battleship movie.  Battleship faces very similar challenges.



I didn't need to read all of that to know that Battleship was *sunk* from the day the trailer was released. 

If they had simply made it into a War-Games film, with a serious premise, and added a tagline that it was based on an old board game, it would have been fine.

But what the hell man, whose idea was it to include this much CGI, Rihanna as a Jamaican naval soldier servicing on a US Navy battleship, telling old wives tales about how her prophetic father foresaw a fleet of gigantic fucking alien ships hiding fathoms under the sea in the same Marianas Trench that Megatron probably got dropped into(which wouldn't surprise me if they reused old film reel from TF1 to cut down their 250+ million budget down by exactly $ 100.34 US... possibly the hiring fee of a Temp through an agency to locate the reel itself in storage).

Like I have mentioned a million times before, the only saving grace to this film is watching Brooklyn Decker's fine, firm, tanned ass and magnificent body in high definition. 



*P.S:* God damn you Andy Roddick. 

*P.P.S:* The new tagline for the film should be:

Battleship 2012: We've sunk your Intelligence!​


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 10, 2012)

My review of "John Carter" is in sig.

The main problem with is IS the budget and we expect a lot more of a movie with that kinda money backing it. Even the overrated Avatar at least used its money well.

If this cost 100-150,000,000, it would've been fine.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 10, 2012)

That and had some interesting characters.

Just one.

I've been raking leaves the past three hours in exchange for having had my stepfather pay for the movie.

Wasn't freaking worth it!


----------



## Kobe (Mar 10, 2012)

*Nisemonogatari - Episode 10
*


Holy Shit Rukia go watch it now   


Greatest Episode of All Time.


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 10, 2012)

I will watch Battleship (not expecting it to be good). Probably dl it at some point. 

John Carter I _may_ download when it comes out on DVD.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 10, 2012)

Has Kobe _ever_ rated a movie here?


----------



## Detective (Mar 10, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Has Kobe _ever_ rated a movie here?




Probably along the lines of 8/33 or 10/25.

Like the real life counterpart's shooting percentage when he starts chucking up shots.


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 10, 2012)

Hitchhikers Guide to the Galaxy - 7.5/10

Crazy shit man. But Martin Freeman, what a kitten


----------



## Stunna (Mar 10, 2012)

*The Secret World of Arrietty*

Two disappointments in one day. *sigh*. Well, at least I actually liked this one. However, I wanted more. That's this movie's biggest flaw: nothing happens. Not really. It was beautifully animated, and seeing the world from the perspective of the Borrowers was really beautiful, but it was so anticlimactic. I felt jipped when it ended. The climax is literally them getting the mom out of a jar in a cupboard. Then they have their tear-felt goodbye. They could have done so much more with this premise; at least _Kiki's Delivery Service_ had some contrived blimp crash for the sake of an exciting conclusion. This has freaking little people! They could've had such a cool chase scene with that! They didn't even have the villain do anything! She's barely a villain. All she does is put the mom in a jar and call pest control. 

Nonetheless, what we got was fun, and if I judge it by what it _is_ rather than what I wanted it to be, it was really good. Thumbs up.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 10, 2012)

Kobe said:


> *Nisemonogatari - Episode 10
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Of course.  Any episode with that much Shinobu is destined to be great.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 10, 2012)

*A Dangerous Method*

This was, I believe, my first Cronenberg movie, and I enjoyed it. I can't help but note how funny it is that the movie handles the topics of self-restraint, and sexuality, and yet the movie continues to feel so... refined and stiff even in the more sensual scenes. I thought this was neat, but I wish it had taken note from the characters and let go of some of that restraint. It felt so nonchalant. Thumbs up.


----------



## Vault (Mar 10, 2012)

First Cronenberg film? Damn Stunna.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 10, 2012)

Hey, I bet you I'm the only person at my school who even knows his name.


----------



## Vault (Mar 10, 2012)

The guy has 2 gems in the form of eastern promises and history of violence. Surprised you haven't watched those.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 10, 2012)

I'll put them on my extremely long to-see list.


----------



## Vault (Mar 11, 2012)

I think you should prioritise them, Naruto and other anime and manga can wait.


----------



## Samavarti (Mar 11, 2012)

Naked Lunch is a pretty good Cronenberg movie too, extremly weird though.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 11, 2012)

Vault said:


> I think you should prioritise them, Naruto and other anime and manga can wait.


Hmm... Ennoea, can Neon Genesis Evangelion wait? 

EDIT: Post 11,111! Time to make a wish.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 11, 2012)

Finish Eva it's short.  It's not like naruto where that shit goes on for forever.


----------



## Kobe (Mar 11, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Has Kobe _ever_ rated a movie here?


You mean the retarded business you do with your thumbs?



Detective said:


> Probably along the lines of 8/33 or 10/25.
> 
> Like the real life counterpart's shooting percentage when he starts chucking up shots.


Fail attempt at providing humour. This is how stupid detective is. 


:mamba


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 11, 2012)

Stunna, you haven't seen The Fly?


----------



## Stunna (Mar 11, 2012)

Kobe said:


> You mean the retarded business you do with your thumbs?


It was a simple question, smartass.



αshɘs said:


> Stunna, you haven't seen The Fly?


The original, not Cronenberg's.


----------



## Tyrion (Mar 11, 2012)

I re-watched The Departed.

Shit still awesome 

Poor Dicaprio  Fuck you Matt


----------



## Yasha (Mar 11, 2012)

*John Carter*

Basically it recycled ideas from a bunch of high budget mainstream movies - Thor, Gladiator, Avatar, Adjustment Bureau, Star Wars, Dune, Prince of Persia - and blended them together. Plot is cliche and cheesy, the characters are shallow and boring. The only saving grace is the visuals which isn't bad. Lower your expectation if you want to see it.


5.7/10


----------



## Stunna (Mar 11, 2012)

Anyone here seen Ghost in the Shell? I'm thinking I'm gonna watch that after NGE.


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 11, 2012)

I wanted to read the manga instead, but changed my mind after hearing from ashes that the story isn't as dark the anime version.


----------



## Yasha (Mar 11, 2012)

I watched the first movie last week. It's good.


----------



## Detective (Mar 11, 2012)

Kobe said:


> Fail attempt at providing humour. This is how stupid detective is.
> 
> :mamba



Humour? Stupidity?

What'chu talkin bout Willis? 

In the immortal words of the great Rasheed Wallace, "ball don't lie". 



*P.S:* 

Alright my fellow NF citizens, the game is afoot. I shall see you guys in a week's time. Be good and tell CMX he is in charge. He will either die a hero during this time or have enough permission to use his local library's bandwidth to see himself become a villain. I hope he stays the course. Because I have faith in his DNA(circa the 1980's, they don't make people like that anymore).


----------



## Stunna (Mar 11, 2012)

Let's hope that none of Detective's foes take advantage of his absence.


----------



## Detective (Mar 11, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Let's hope that none of Detective's foes take advantage of his absence.



You see that tagline in your sig? 

That's what I call .

​


And..... I'm Off!

​


----------



## Kobe (Mar 11, 2012)

Detective said:


> Humour? Stupidity?
> 
> What'chu talkin bout Willis?
> 
> In the immortal words of the great Rasheed Wallace, "ball don't lie".


ball don't lie?


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Stunna (Mar 11, 2012)

McCulley Culkin's let himself go.

EDIT: Oh wait. I meant Haley Joel Osment, lol


----------



## James Bond (Mar 11, 2012)

Everytime someone said to him I see dead people, he ate a cake.


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 11, 2012)

What happened to his career?


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 11, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Anyone here seen Ghost in the Shell? I'm thinking I'm gonna watch that after NGE.



The series is good. Only watched the first season so far. It's a mash of standalone episodes and episodes dealing with the main plot. After NGE this seems like a good idea to watch. Not as tiring as that show.



ThePseudo said:


> I wanted to read the manga instead, but changed my mind after hearing from ashes that the story isn't as dark the anime version.



It's only 1 volume. And the story in the movie is adapted from certain chapters in the manga, it's just the tone is more serious.


Both of you should at least watch the first movie.


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 11, 2012)

I tried out Bacanno!. (is this the right punctuation if the ! is in the name do you still add a period?) The first episode just bounced around too much and I couldn't get into it. I think I will give it another try later.

Now I am checking out Kaze no Stigma. 

And thanks for the list Jena and whoever else. I kept like 5 or 6 of them to check out.


----------



## Kobe (Mar 11, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Of course.  Any episode with that much Shinobu is destined to be great.



I just realized Kaiki's VA is same as Urahara Kisuke. 


Rukia I have a feeling we'll see Oshino again.  Kagenui especially looks strong, Araragi shouldn't be able to handle her. Maybe Oshino can make his comeback with a save.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 11, 2012)

And in about 3-4 short weeks Saber will become the true king when she finishes off Rider and Archer.


----------



## Kobe (Mar 11, 2012)

Saber finishing off Rider without Avalon? yeah right. 


That bastard Gilgamesh gonna overpower them all.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 11, 2012)

Gilgamesh is a joke compared to King Arthur.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 11, 2012)

Fate/Zero is finally coming back.  Best spring ever.


----------



## Kobe (Mar 11, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Gilgamesh is a joke compared to King Arthur.



King Arthur is fiction. 


Nisemono.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 11, 2012)

Gilgamesh is loads better don't kid yourself Rukia


----------



## Rukia (Mar 11, 2012)

Parallax said:


> Fate/Zero is finally coming back.  Best spring ever.


I know.  Thank god.  I agree with Kobe that Nisemono is good.  But I have still missed Fate/Zero.  Such a cruel cliffhanger they left us with.



Parallax said:


> Gilgamesh is loads better don't kid yourself Rukia


I like Saber more though.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 11, 2012)

Che: Part 2; B

It's bleaker, claustrophobic and more suspenseful than its predecessor. But it's also....slower and more dry. I still cant tell who is who either.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 11, 2012)

*Moon*

Though it has a slower pace, and it's basically a one-man show, I was scarcely bored. It had a fitting atmosphere, and Rockwell gave a good performance as the two Sams. Thumbs up.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 11, 2012)

Just finished reading Norwegian Wood, now on to watch the film. The casting looks suspect but I've read good things about it.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 11, 2012)

I liked it enough

on reflection though it's definitely flawed

however the actresses for Naoko and Hatsumi are great


----------



## Vault (Mar 11, 2012)

Is storm trooper fleshed out?


----------



## Kobe (Mar 11, 2012)

Parallax said:


> I liked it enough
> 
> on reflection though it's definitely flawed
> 
> however the actresses for Naoko and Hatsumi are great



damn Hatsumi.  Naoko wasn't really hot though. She has weird face.


But it's all about Midori.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 11, 2012)

Ken'ichi Matsuyama is the one I'm worried about, I really don't like his acting.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 11, 2012)

Vault said:


> Is storm trooper fleshed out?



you should watch it and find out



Ennoea said:


> Ken'ichi Matsuyama is the one I'm worried about, I really don't like his acting.



I think he did fine and for the most part was solid.


----------



## Kobe (Mar 11, 2012)

they should make a movie for Wind-Up Bird Chronice.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 11, 2012)

Would that even be possible?  The tonal shift in the main story to the Manchurian flashbacks are kinda jarring and while don't really add anything to the story feel so essential that I couldn't see them being cut.


----------



## Kobe (Mar 11, 2012)

They can make Part I and Part II. If they can pull it off, it might end up best Asian movie in modern era.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 11, 2012)

Wow.

I like Shinji more than Asuka.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 11, 2012)

South of the Border, West of the Sun would make a great adaptation.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 11, 2012)

it'd be pretty easy to make too

Hard-Boiled Wonderland and the End of the World would be the most fun to watch, at least on a visual level but it would be pretty hard to adapt as a movie or a tv show.  I think Wind Up Bird Chronicle would be the hardest because of all the jumps in terms of tone and storylines that the book weaves in and out of.


----------



## Kobe (Mar 11, 2012)

There isn't much Murakami book in my uni's library. I read like 5 of his books available. Wish Murakami was more popular in Turkey instead of this Twilight and Harry Potter bullshit.


----------



## Vault (Mar 11, 2012)

An adaptation I would like to see is Man in the High Castle. Also Ubik.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 11, 2012)

I would love to see an adaptation of a Faulkner novel.  Even though that would probably be next to impossible.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 11, 2012)

They could make a film out of A Fable probably.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 11, 2012)

Sanctuary is the closest thing I think to something that could actually work.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 11, 2012)

Haven't they made a film from Sanctuary?

I see you guys are rather quite about ME3. Was is that shit?

I'll probably buy it in a month when it's price has dropped by half. To all Englishmen, GAME and Gamestation are having a clearout sale, I got 10 games for under a tenner.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 11, 2012)

Not that I know of.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 11, 2012)

I remember reading some controversy about it, I can't recall it though.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 11, 2012)

I'm loving ME3.  In fact the only reason I'm on here and not playing it is because my brother is playing it.

It's a great game so far I'm nearing the end.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 11, 2012)

Ryan Gosling as Popeye.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 11, 2012)

Michael Fassbender as Olive Oyl.


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 11, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Michael Fassbender as Olive Oyl.



At the rate special effects and CGI are going now I say Fassbender can solo. One man show. It'll be Rukia's wet dream.

Edit: lol


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 11, 2012)

Seriously who thought it was a good idea to spend $250 million on a movie?


----------



## Yasha (Mar 11, 2012)

Kobe said:


> damn Hatsumi.  Naoko wasn't really hot though. She has weird face.



Tetra is going to slit your throat open and stab you repeatedly when he sees this. 

See Babel. She's awesome in it.




> But it's all about Midori.



Yup.




Kobe said:


> they should make a movie for Wind-Up Bird Chronice.



Kafka and Wind-up Bird should only stay on paper.


----------



## Vault (Mar 11, 2012)

Enno, Equilibrium on Film4.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 11, 2012)

Gun Kata: the coolest, most ridiculous fighting style.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 11, 2012)

> Enno, Equilibrium on Film4



Already seen that film too many times.


----------



## Vault (Mar 11, 2012)

I have seen it quite a few times as well, i will watch it again i suppose. Well you have the Final Destination option on Channel 4


----------



## Rukia (Mar 11, 2012)

I tricked the Krogan!


----------



## Vault (Mar 11, 2012)

Into what?


----------



## Rukia (Mar 11, 2012)

Aren't you playing yet?


----------



## Vault (Mar 11, 2012)

I have been incredibly busy this weekend, i didn't even get to buy it on Friday, buying it tomorrow.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 11, 2012)

You'll know what I mean when you get to that point.  I've beaten it twice already.  Seems like the game only has one ending though.  At least my female Shepard was able to engage in a lesbian relationship with the young specialist.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 11, 2012)

Fuck Channel 4 and their obsession with Final Destination, and ITV4's obsession with Chucky.

I'll just watch Skin I'll Live In.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 11, 2012)

Rukia said:


> I've beaten it twice already.


Wtf? When did the game come out?


----------



## Vault (Mar 11, 2012)

Doesn't the one ending bother you Rukia? It certainly bothers me.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 11, 2012)

^I don't see how anyone can't be bothered by that.


----------



## Vault (Mar 11, 2012)

Bioware got extremely lazy on that part. It feels like the first 2 games didn't matter at all.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 11, 2012)

Check out the thread it's a war zone


----------



## Vault (Mar 11, 2012)

What's your thoughts on it Para?


----------



## Parallax (Mar 11, 2012)

I haven't gotten there yet.  I'm pretty much near the end and I'll try to beat it tonight.  So far I've loved it and at this point the ending whether terrible or not it's still a great game worth playing.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 11, 2012)

EA probably got scared that multiple endings would confuse our generation and told them to simplify matters.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 11, 2012)

Parallax said:


> So far I've loved it and at this point the ending whether terrible or not it's still a great game worth playing.


I agree.  A ho-hum ending doesn't detract from the overall experience.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 11, 2012)

maybe, I can see EA having a hand in it.  Still if you've been a fan for years don't hesitate, go and play it.  Also go check out the thread it's good laughs.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 11, 2012)

Farewell to the Quarians.  RIP.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 11, 2012)

spoilers Rukia

and I united them nobody died


----------



## Rukia (Mar 11, 2012)

That's an option?


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 11, 2012)

I refuse to enter gaming debates nowdays, they're not worth it since they boil down to "You're a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) and your mom is a whore."

I'll buy the game soon enough, the demo was pretty awesome.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 11, 2012)

Paragon bitch


----------



## Rukia (Mar 11, 2012)

I have heard that things are a lot different if Tali is still alive.  So that may be my problem.


----------



## Vault (Mar 11, 2012)

Killing Tali was a bad move Rukia.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 11, 2012)

I didn't kill her.  She died on a suicide mission.  Big difference.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 11, 2012)

oh that's why

then yeah sucks for you


----------



## Rukia (Mar 11, 2012)

Vault.  You weren't here earlier.  But it was pretty exciting.  Kobe, Parallax, and I were discussing Fate/Zero.  We all think it's pretty cool that in just a few weeks Saber will go back to owning all of the other servants.


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 11, 2012)

Is Fate/Zero related to Fate Stay Night? Someone recommended that to me awhile back and I think I watched it all. I can't remember.


----------



## Vault (Mar 11, 2012)

Gilgamesh was always overpowered. Saber gets owned.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 11, 2012)

It's a prequel, apparently.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 11, 2012)

Saber/Irisviel is the best team.  Don't know why you guys won't admit it.  Are you trying to be hip?  Too many people like Saber/Iris so you need to find another master/servant pair to root for?


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 11, 2012)

Skin I Live In

Obsession, loss and tragedy lead a Scientist to create a perfect synthetic skin, and his patient is a disturbed suicidal woman. This is Frankenstein meets Old Boy or something, one of most disturbing revenge dramas I've seen. Really nicely shot, well acted, well paced and really engaging. It's a great film.

I don't want to delve too much in to it because I'll spoil the film but I'll really recommend it to you guys. Film is freaking genius, seriously watch this film with a bunch of friends, you'll have a killer time

A-


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 11, 2012)

Also damn Elena Anya:


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 12, 2012)

*Kaze no Stigma 1-5*

Pretty lame so far. Boring characters, generic powers and the action is weak. Plot isn't any better either. I like to think I have a 13 episode rule to give anime a chance and I mostly stick to it so I may give it until then to draw me in.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 12, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Skin I Live In
> 
> Obsession, loss and tragedy that lead a Scientist to a create a perfect synthetic skin, and his patient is a disturbed suicidal woman. This is Frankenstein meets Old Boy or something, one of most disturbing revenge dramas I've seen. Really nicely shot, well acted, well paced and really engaging. It's a great film.
> 
> ...



I like Pedro Almodovar's films and I thought *Mujeres al Borde de un Ataque de Nervios* was an absolute riot so I definitely wanna see this one.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 12, 2012)

lol, I think Equilibrium is overrated. Not bad, but not the great movie its fans consider it to be,


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 12, 2012)

*Kaze no Stigma 6-10*

Better but still not sure about it. Lookin like some i*c*st in the future, the main girl is annoying as hell and the main guy is a gary stu. The little boy has potential when he isn't being feminine but that is about it. I'll see how I feel by episode 13. All things considered I still haven't hated watching it......


----------



## Rukia (Mar 12, 2012)

I'm not a fan of Kaze no Stigma.  The female lead is far too annoying for my taste.  To be fair though, I watched it on Netflix.  And it was dubbed!  I rarely watch dubbed anime.  So that probably made the series seem worse than it actually is.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 12, 2012)

MartialHorror said:


> lol, I think Equilibrium is overrated. Not bad, but not the great movie its fans consider it to be,



Equilibrium is to good action films what Boondocks Saints is to good crime films.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 12, 2012)

I'm not sure anyone rates Equilibrium that highly.



> I like Pedro Almodovar's films and I thought Mujeres al Borde de un Ataque de Nervios was an absolute riot so I definitely wanna see this one.



The only other one of his I've seen is Talk to Her. I'll make sure to check his older work.


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 12, 2012)

I love Boondock Saints. Sequel was a letdown.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 12, 2012)

That is incredibly depressing.


----------



## Vault (Mar 12, 2012)

Nope noone does, it just has a certain charm about it.


----------



## Jαmes (Mar 12, 2012)

posting to say hi to patty


----------



## Vault (Mar 12, 2012)

Haha James  I didn't know you were still on NF


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 12, 2012)

Today's schedule: 

Hot Shots Part Deux


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 12, 2012)

Sounds like a good day.


----------



## Jαmes (Mar 12, 2012)

Vault said:


> Haha James  I didn't know you were still on NF



oh i'm always around


----------



## Vault (Mar 12, 2012)

My schedule was meant to go to a Nero gig in Hertfordshire later on but i doubt i will go  

Instead it shall be watching Magnolia and Thin Red Line  I guess i will also try Top Gun on Film4, haven't seen the film. 

Then why am i only seeing you again after 2-3 years James?


----------



## Uncle Acid (Mar 12, 2012)

I'm not a great reviewer, but this is the stuff I have seen the last month:

*Stardust* - Good, familyfriendly adventure movie. Absolutely worth yer time unless you hate everything that's not violent and crap. 8/10
*The Princess Bride* - Absolute wonderful. What a lovely movie this was. Loved it, and I cannot belive I have not seen this before. 9/10
*The Great Escape* - Absolute classic movie. There's not much to say about this one. It's one of those movies every single human being should watch before they turn 20. No doubt about that. 10/10
*Where Eagles Dare* - Absolute classic movie. There's not much to say about this one. It's one of those movies every single human being should watch before they turn 20. No doubt about that. Probably my favourite WWII movie! 10/10
*X-Men: First Class* - I really like the three first X-Men movies, and this one did not disappoint at all. Great film! 8/10
*Defiance* - Decent movie, but boring at times and it could easily have been a lot shorter. Daniel Craig is good as always, though. 6/10
*Layer Cake* - Fucking lovely! Really good movie with Daniel Craig, which is as said above, good as always. 8/10
*Lock, Stock and Two Smoking Barrels* - Absolutely badass! God damn amazing!
*Lucky Number Slevin* - Damn fine movie! 9/10
*RocknRolla* - Absolutely badass! God damn amazing! 8/10
*Salt* - Pretty shitty, yet it made the time run a little faster. So somewhat enjoyable. Dunno how it managed to enjoy me, though. Must have had a really shitty time before I turned it on. Not a movie I'll watch again. 5/10
*Knight and Day* - Pretty much same as above. Not a movie I'll watch again. 5/10
*Wanted* - Pretty much same as above, just even shittier. Not a movie I'll watch again. 5/10
*Old School* - Hilarious! 8/10
*Versus* - God damn amazing! 9/10
*Big Tits Zombie* - Shitty in a good way. Pretty fucking hilarious. 7/10
*Battlefield Baseball* - Retarded as fuck, but great entertainment. 6/10
*Wild Zero* - Cult as fuck! 9/10
*Horrible Bosses* - Hilarious! 8/10
*Saw I* - Damn good! 8/10
*Saw II* - Weaker than the first, yet good. 7/10
*Saw III* - Crap! 4/10
*Saw IV* - Crap, yet better than number 3. 5/10
*Saw V* - Same as 4th. 5/10
*Saw VI* - Same as 4th and 5th. 5/10
*Saw VII* - Best since the third. 6/10
*3 Idiots* - Superb Bollywood movie. Comedy with high production values, great story, great actors and a great soundtrack. The dance and singing numbers fit perfectly into the movie and doesn't feel weird at all. Su-fuckin-perb! 9/10
*Zombi 2 aka Zombie Flesh Eaters* - Amazing movie! Great atmosphere, great especialffects and a god damn amazing soundtrack. The zombies looks amazing in this movie. 9/10
*The Last Circus* - Great stuff. Not what I expected. Fucked up shit, to be honest. Tarantino loves this movie and wants to do a remake of it as well, as far as I know. It's very Tarantino-ish. 8/10
*Big Trouble in Little China* - Seen this movie 40-50 times or so. With no doubt my all time favourite movie, and the only movie I'd give 100/100. It's just perfect! Nothing more to say. 10/10


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 12, 2012)

*The Devil's Advocate - 8/10*

One of Keeanu's better films. One of Pacnio's better modern films, too. 

The ending was a bit shit, but the rest of the movie really made up for it. The struggle with conscience and greed/vanity is wonderfully portrayed in this movie. I really liked Pacino as the Devil, too. He was _on fire_.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 12, 2012)

Fuck yeah!  

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PXUdZZacmhM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 12, 2012)

Suck on it Nolan.


----------



## Vault (Mar 12, 2012)

The movie just looks fantastic. I dont think it will disappoint. That teaser was just


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 12, 2012)

I can't wait to the watch the PG version with kids crying.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 12, 2012)

It's a trailer.  I wont hold my breath till I see the finished product


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 12, 2012)

Speaking of movie ratings.


*Absolute Power - 8/10*

Another good movie I saw this weekend.

I think this is one of Clint's better, normal roles. He isn't gritting his teeth the entire time. He isn't some hard-ass, hard-boiled, hard-cased grumpy friend. He actually has a nice personality in this movie. 

The idea of witnessing the most powerful man on the planet being part of a murder coverup is frightening.


----------



## Vault (Mar 12, 2012)

Para but going by the trailer this looks amazing. The Guy Pearce little viral was also amazing.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 12, 2012)

I've been burned on great trailers before.  I'm excited for the film, but that's about it.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 12, 2012)

> I've been burned on great trailers before. I'm excited for the film, but that's about it.



But dat Fassbender

Yeah I'm trying to keep my excitement in check too, don't want another Salvation.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 12, 2012)

Guys is Blue Valentine suitable for kids? A younger cousin of mine wants to watch it, she's 15.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 12, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> But dat Fassbender
> 
> Yeah I'm trying to keep my excitement in check too, don't want another Salvation.


Really?  You were excited about Salvation?  It just never felt like a Terminator movie to me.  I remember groaning when I saw the trailer.


----------



## Vault (Mar 12, 2012)

Well the movie only got an 18 because Gosling went down on Michelle Williams. Otherwise its a 15  

You haven't seen the film Enno? Imo its the best performance by Gosling, just edging Drive.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 12, 2012)

> Well the movie only got an 18 because Gosling went down on Michelle Williams. Otherwise its a 15



So it's got titties in it? Depends on how much, if it's just one scene then I can forward it but I'm not sure how happy her parents will be with her watching Oral sex.



> Really? You were excited about Salvation? It just never felt like a Terminator movie to me. I remember groaning when I saw the trailer.



I hated T3. I don't get excited by trailers but Salvation for some reason got me really excited, esp with Bale.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 12, 2012)

I don't really think a 15 year old should watch, partly because they might not fully appreciate/comprehend the movie


----------



## Rukia (Mar 12, 2012)

I bought my Hunger Games IMAX tickets.  The movie better be good.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 12, 2012)

She just wants to look at Gosling.


----------



## Vault (Mar 12, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> So it's got titties in it? Depends on how much, if it's just one scene then I can forward it but I'm not sure how happy her parents will be with her watching Oral sex.
> 
> 
> 
> I hated T3. I don't get excited by trailers but Salvation for some reason got me really excited, esp with Bale.



Well they are 2 sex scenes in the movie, the oral one being the more visual of the two. And going by what Para said it might be true, the movie isnt an easy watch, it has lingering effects of some sort, i really think its really powerful. But then again it depends on how old/mature you are i suppose.

Enno there is Crazy, Stupid, Love for that.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 12, 2012)

if she just wants to look at Gosling watch The Notebook or whatever the fuck :|


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 12, 2012)

I wanted to watch it too, oh well I'll just put on Crazy Stupid Love.

Rukia will finally review a movie? Good.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 12, 2012)

I feel like this is really just a convo thread where we occasionally review films.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 12, 2012)

You could always just watch Blue Valentine cousin be damned


----------



## Rukia (Mar 12, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Rukia will finally review a movie? Good.


lol.

True.  I haven't been to the theater in almost a month.  Nothing good out man.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 12, 2012)

Look at that.  21 Jump Street is getting good reviews.


----------



## Vault (Mar 12, 2012)

Hahaha im surprised.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 12, 2012)

I'm not it's gonna be a masterpiece.  Just look at that cast.


----------



## Jena (Mar 12, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Look at that.  21 Jump Street is getting good reviews.



lol rottentomatoes


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 12, 2012)

I'm not buying what they're selling. All the so called funny movies of the last 5 years have been anything but.


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 12, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Fuck yeah!
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PXUdZZacmhM[/YOUTUBE]



This film makes me think of Halo.

Anyway it doesn't look interesting. 

Also......Does anyone here have a Mac?

If you do and have never used the application called Front Row you need to get on that. 

There is a minute long trailer for Prometheus on there and it has been on there for a couple of weeks.

Why are you excited about 20 seconds? 

Going back to look at the Front Row one it looks more interesting in that trailer.


----------



## Vault (Mar 12, 2012)

I'm off to buy my Mass Effect.


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 12, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Skin I Live In
> 
> Obsession, loss and tragedy that lead a Scientist to a create a perfect synthetic skin, and his patient is a disturbed suicidal woman. This is Frankenstein meets Old Boy or something, one of most disturbing revenge dramas I've seen. Really nicely shot, well acted, well paced and really engaging. It's a great film.
> 
> ...



I've been meaning to watch this movie for some time, but lately I'm not that motivated to pick up movies. Don't know why :s 



Vault said:


> Instead it shall be watching Magnolia and Thin Red Line


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 12, 2012)

> I've been meaning to watch this movie for some time, but lately I'm not that motivated to pick up movies. Don't know why :s



I have that from time to time.


----------



## Vault (Mar 12, 2012)

At my local game shop they have no Mass Effect 3 and i have a ?25 voucher as well  

No way am I buying it full price when i can get it for ?15. Fuuu


----------



## Stunna (Mar 12, 2012)

Parallax said:


> I don't really think a 15 year old should watch, partly because they might not fully appreciate/comprehend the movie


I wonder if she's a better critic than me. 


Rukia said:


> Look at that.  21 Jump Street is getting good reviews.


It won't stay that high. 


Ennoea said:


> I have that from time to time.


Me too.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 12, 2012)

> At my local game shop they have no Mass Effect 3 and i have a ?25 voucher as well



Game and Gamestation refused to sell it.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 12, 2012)

Why would they refuse to sell ME3?


----------



## Vault (Mar 12, 2012)

I know about the Game and Gamestation situations  Kinda sad really. I might have to buy it at ASDA or Tesco  But full price is annoying me when i have a 25 pound voucher


----------



## Vault (Mar 12, 2012)

Stunna, Game and Gamestation are going bust and can not afford to buy the game since EA wants the cash up front not purchases on credit.


----------



## Samavarti (Mar 12, 2012)

*Tinker Tailor Soldier Spy* ~ 8/10

Awesome thriller, the direction is cold but solid, the cast is very good, the movie is full subtleties, the dialogues are great, as overall a pretty good movie.


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 12, 2012)

*I just took a poop*

It was quick and effecient, in and out. Clean wipe, no cut offs or anything left behind. Didn't have any reading material which I generally prefer but for this time I wanted to be in and out so overall a very good trip to the bathroom.

9/10



At this point some of you may be thinking "Cyphon. What exactly would get a poop a 10/10?". Well I shall tell you. Have you ever seen a dog take a poop and when they are done they come running and look like the happiest thing you have ever seen? If I feel like that after I have pooped it would get a 10/10.


----------



## Vault (Mar 12, 2012)

Samavarti said:


> *Tinker Tailor Soldier Spy* ~ 8/10
> 
> Awesome thriller, the direction is cold but solid, the cast is very good, the movie is full subtleties, the dialogues are great, as overall a pretty good movie.



Oldman should have won that Oscar.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 12, 2012)

Vault said:


> Oldman should have won that Oscar.


Fassbender turned in the best performance of 2011.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 12, 2012)

No he didn't


----------



## Stunna (Mar 12, 2012)

Jonah Hill did.


----------



## Samavarti (Mar 12, 2012)

Vault said:


> Oldman should have won that Oscar.



Well i still haven't watched teh artist, but Oldman did an incredible job, and certainly worth of an oscar


----------



## Yasha (Mar 12, 2012)

*The Skin I Live In*

Haha, love it. Would be interesting to see a Korean or Japanese remake of this. The female lead looks so beautiful. Can't believe she's already 36.

9/10


----------



## Rukia (Mar 12, 2012)

Vault said:


> At my local game shop they have no Mass Effect 3 and i have a ?25 voucher as well
> 
> No way am I buying it full price when i can get it for ?15. Fuuu


Well, I don't want to spoil anything.  But I do want to throw out my opinion since it's a bit irregular.  The Illusive Man.  I sort of agree with his plan.  I wish Shepard could have stayed loyal to Cerberus.


----------



## Jena (Mar 12, 2012)

Cyphon said:


> *I just took a poop*
> 
> It was quick and effecient, in and out. Clean wipe, no cut offs or anything left behind. Didn't have any reading material which I generally prefer but for this time I wanted to be in and out so overall a very good trip to the bathroom.
> 
> ...



The remake was better.




Rukia said:


> Well, I don't want to spoil anything.  But I do want to throw out my opinion since it's a bit irregular.  The Illusive Man.  I sort of agree with his plan.  I wish Shepard could have stayed loyal to Cerberus.



*Spoiler*: _Shouldn't be a spoiler, but hiding it anyway just to be safe_ 



Did you give cerberus the base in ME2? What does he say when you run into him the first time?
I didn't give him the base, but I was curious to see if the dialogue changes significantly if you did.


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 12, 2012)

Jena said:


> The remake was better.





**


----------



## Rukia (Mar 12, 2012)

Jena said:


> *Spoiler*: _Shouldn't be a spoiler, but hiding it anyway just to be safe_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



He basically just reminds you that you gave him the collector base.  And that you should understand and appreciate his goals.

Jack also punches you when you meet her and calls you a dumbass for giving the base to the Illusive Man.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 12, 2012)

> Can't believe she's already 36



She looks like she's in her early 20s

She was absolutely gorgeous, can't blame Banderas, we all would go there


----------



## Stunna (Mar 12, 2012)

Last episode of Neon Genesis Evangelion... here we go.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 12, 2012)

WHAT THE- THAT DIDN'T RESOLVE ANYTHING. (Well, besides Shinji stuff)

I guess that's what End of Evangelion's for. Which I will watch tomorrow!


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Mar 13, 2012)

This means war 6.5/10

not  a bad movie that I had predicted, guess I need to trust IMDB more than rotten tomatoes now its happened with a couple of films 

that chelsea woman was kind of annoying though


----------



## Parallax (Mar 13, 2012)

Stunna said:


> WHAT THE- THAT DIDN'T RESOLVE ANYTHING. (Well, besides Shinji stuff)
> 
> I guess that's what End of Evangelion's for. Which I will watch tomorrow!



it resolved a lot of the themes involved.  The budget got super slashed so they couldn't really do much the last 2 episodes.  End of Eva is great though you'll dig it.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 13, 2012)

Taleran said:


> Equilibrium is to good action films what Boondocks Saints is to good crime films.



Er, Im not really sure what your point is. So do you like it or not? Because I think the Boondock Saints is overrated too (although I think it's okay, the sequel pisses me off though).


----------



## Stunna (Mar 13, 2012)

Parallax said:


> it resolved a lot of the themes involved.  The budget got super slashed so they couldn't really do much the last 2 episodes.  End of Eva is great though you'll dig it.


Yeah, I liked the theme resolution, I just wanted plot resolution. Since the budget was slashed what we got was good though. Why was that?


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Mar 13, 2012)

MartialHorror said:


> Er, Im not really sure what your point is. So do you like it or not? Because I think the Boondock Saints is overrated too (although I think it's okay, the sequel pisses me off though).



I thought Equilibrium was a cool movie. Hell, I thought the plot was pretty good as well.

I didn't like Boondock Saints though.



Vault said:


> At my local game shop they have no Mass Effect 3 and i have a ?25 voucher as well
> 
> No way am I buying it full price when i can get it for ?15. Fuuu



Suck my Wal-Mart buying nuts Vault, I'm getting my copy between Today-Thursday .


----------



## Rukia (Mar 13, 2012)

I watched The Social Network again last night.

And I am just incredibly impressed that David Fincher managed to direct this movie.  It seems like a major departure for him.  Totally outside of his comfort zone.  But he absolutely made it work and made a great movie in the process.  I find myself wondering what he could do in other genres.


----------



## Yasha (Mar 13, 2012)

*Equilibrium*

It's a solid action movie. The gun katas stuff could easily look stupid if not done right but I think they managed to make it look pretty cool. Not sure if it's overrated, since I have never even heard of the film previously. 

lol @ Sean Bean. Always getting the short-lived roles. 

8.5/10


----------



## Rukia (Mar 13, 2012)

I like Equilibrium.  I'm not going to rave about it or anything.  But it's a lot better than some of its contemporaries.  Aeon Flux and Ultraviolet come to mind.


----------



## Yasha (Mar 13, 2012)

I agree. It's B or B+. Not fuck-me-in-the-ass kind of great movie, but can easily get a thumbs up from Stunna.


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 13, 2012)

The Social Network is a better movie than Black Swan.


----------



## Beetroot (Mar 13, 2012)

Shutter Island - 8/10


----------



## Yasha (Mar 13, 2012)

Nothing similar between the two except they came out in the same year, so it's hard to compare them. But I enjoyed Black Swan a lot more. It's a perfect film in my eye.


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 13, 2012)

Still not too fond of TSN. Zodiac was Fincher's last really good movie imo.



Rukia said:


> I watched The Social Network again last night.
> 
> And I am just incredibly impressed that David Fincher managed to direct this movie.  *It seems like a major departure for him.  Totally outside of his comfort zone.*  But he absolutely made it work and made a great movie in the process.  I find myself wondering what he could do in other genres.



I think that description fits Benjamin Button more.


----------



## Vault (Mar 13, 2012)

Aeon flux. Urgh that crap. 

As for Social Network being better than Black Swan I find that hard to believe. Then again I haven't watched the social network, I can't seem to get past the facebook movie part :/


----------



## Stunna (Mar 13, 2012)

Yasha said:


> I agree. It's B or B+. Not fuck-me-in-the-ass kind of great movie, but can easily get a thumbs up from Stunna.



Doubt it. I don't remember much honestly.

I too think The Social Network > Black Swan.


----------



## Yasha (Mar 13, 2012)

You are still too young to fully understand the sexual frustration in Black Swan.


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 13, 2012)

Vault said:


> Aeon flux. Urgh that crap.
> 
> As for Social Network being better than Black Swan I find that hard to believe. Then again I haven't watched the social network, I can't seem to get past the facebook movie part :/



Eh, it's more of a judiciary drama than a facebook movie. It focuses more on the characters than the facebook itself.


----------



## Vault (Mar 13, 2012)

Would you say it's better than Black Swan?


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 13, 2012)

No, I liked Black Swan more.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 13, 2012)

The Social Network is better.


----------



## Vault (Mar 13, 2012)

I will try watch it this week then since everyone seems divided.


----------



## Z (Mar 13, 2012)

I liked The Social Network but at the same time wasn't amazed by it and sort of expected more.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 13, 2012)

> I can't seem to get past the facebook movie part :/



That and Eisenberg.

Equilibrium can't be overrated since it was reviewed very poorly when it was released. It was branded cheap Sci-fi and cursed to the bargain bin. But the reviewers were narrow minded fuckwats and it's infact a decent film, the film has gained a following in recent years. But nowhere near overrated level.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 13, 2012)

The Social Network and Black Swan are both better than The King's Speech.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 13, 2012)

King's Speech was very ordinary.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 13, 2012)

New Battleship Trailer.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 13, 2012)

Is there more rambling from Rihanna about her father having the foresight to know that Hasbro figures were going to wreck the world?


----------



## Vault (Mar 13, 2012)

Lol seven seconds have been cut for the hunger games so it can get a 12 rating here.


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 13, 2012)

I'm watching Battleship just for Rihanna. I want to see her acting chops.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 13, 2012)

Why? But they do seem to have okay acting talent involved, something Bayformers never had.


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 13, 2012)

Because she's not a professional actor. The audience will want to see if Rihanna can pull it off, and so do I.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 13, 2012)

> The audience will want to see if Rihanna can pull it off, and so do I.



Other than teen girls, who is interested in Rihanna's acting skills? She can't lip synch her way through acting.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 13, 2012)

> Lol seven seconds have been cut for the hunger games so it can get a 12 rating here



Aren't they suppoused to kill each other? How can the rating be 12? I guess it really isn't Battle Royale then.


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 13, 2012)

lol at me expecting a brutal R rated film. The studio Lionsgate wants it to be the next Twilight

Enno, you aren't curious one bit about Rihanna's acting?


----------



## Parallax (Mar 13, 2012)

Man you all should save your money and not go see HG or Battleship

as for Social Network/Black Swan I like both a lot but I think Swan was a better film.  That being said SN gets better with repeated viewings (I've seen it like 4 times or more) and get over the subject matter because it's not a film about Facebook


----------



## Samavarti (Mar 13, 2012)

I never found anything special about SN is a decent movie about a current topic, but as overall a quite forgettable, i liked more The King's Speech, which is nothing special neither but mote enjoyable at least, and Black Swan, which is a really good movie.

*Whispers of Heart* 8/10

Lovely movie, the characters are very charming, and the plot quite down to earth, but very well developed, details like the main character having a quite ordinary voice, or writing a novel with all the problems one would expect from noobish writer really give it realism, the subplot about the main character friends is left incomplete, but it doesn't really bothers me much.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 13, 2012)

That and Only Yesterday, two underrated Ghibli movies.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 13, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Not Studio Ghibli, but still really good_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=snUuMG9vgxM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 13, 2012)

*The Skin I live In*

When Ennoea wrote this is a revenge drama, I was a bit surprised given its premise. I was expecting something else. But as it went on, I understood and my reaction was something like: "Waaaait a minute. Nooooo waaaaay!!" Disturbing, but brilliant movie.
And  omg Elena Anaya!


----------



## Stunna (Mar 13, 2012)

Rukia said:


> The Social Network is better.


You are still too young to fully understand the sexual frustration in Black Swan.

Oh, and...

*End of Evangelion*

I feel like Asuka... my mind was raped. I think I should've paid more attention. That or I need to think on what I just experienced. Whatever it is, I liked it.


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 13, 2012)

Every time Rukia posts the Leafie trailer he behaves as if it's the first time he's posting it here.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 13, 2012)

The Skin I Live In.  I just checked the second rate a movie thread.  I asked ActionHorror to go see the movie in October.

ActionHorror probably goes to the theater more than anyone else in this thread.  He is constantly blogging about movies that no one cares about.  Action fancies himself as this big time film critic.  He even created a website to chronicle his various film going experiences.  We would have known about Skin a lot sooner if Action had done his damn job.  He failed us.  The one time we needed his review and he failed us.


----------



## Jena (Mar 13, 2012)

ThePseudo said:


> lol at me expecting a brutal R rated film. The studio Lionsgate wants it to be the next Twilight



I went to a Q&A event for some of the cast of the movie, and before the event the announcer asked who was "Team Peeta" and who was "Team Gale".

One of the chicks standing in the front row shouted "Screw your teams I want Katniss for myself."
That was amazing. I wish I'd recorded it.


----------



## Vault (Mar 13, 2012)

Just saw Kristen Stewart in Into The Wild, she was really cute in the movie. Wtf happened


----------



## Stunna (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## Pseudo (Mar 13, 2012)

Damn, NF favorite movie list really is depressing. Stunna is right, it should have been  KT regulars.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Mar 13, 2012)

Parallax said:


> Man you all should save your money and not go see HG or Battleship



This man speaks the truth. Battleship loooks like a film made by the goddamn company, Asylum. Sure the special effects are upgraded, but can you see the similarities ?


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 13, 2012)

I was reading a paper on the Bus and they were talking about upcoming films. You wanna hear the greatest quote ever? They claimed Hobbit was the "Twilight of its time"

MH has been rather absent.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 13, 2012)

*New ‘Garbage Pail Kids’ Movie on the Way*


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 13, 2012)

^Just ignore it, they always make crappy movies. 

You know this year is shaping up to be pretty decent blockbuster wise. I have no idea about Hunger games, but compared to last years Apes and Xmen, we're gonna get Avengers, DKR, Prometheus, Skyfall, Hobbit and a new Bourne movie (for those that like the franchise).


----------



## Nakor (Mar 13, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> That and Only Yesterday, two underrated Ghibli movies.


Whisper of the Heart is one of my favorites. Never saw Only Yesterday.

Disney needs to release more of them on blu-ray


----------



## Jena (Mar 13, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> I was reading a paper on the Bus and they were talking about upcoming films. You wanna hear the greatest quote ever? They claimed Hobbit was the "Twilight of it's time"



Yeah the romance between Gandalf and Bilbo was really moving.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 13, 2012)

Not a fan of Twilight.  But at least the movies aren't 3 hours long.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 13, 2012)

3 hours of quality > 2 hours of trash


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 13, 2012)

I watched the first LotR movie. Wasn't that great. Certainly better than the HP movies but too long. Of course the books are boring as shit so you can't expect the movie to be that great considering.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 13, 2012)

Hard to be excited about The Hobbit when you hated the LOTR Trilogy.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 13, 2012)

That's a shame.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 13, 2012)

But things change.  A few weeks ago I wasn't excited about The Avengers either.  All it took was a nice trailer and I am now willing to give it a chance.


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 13, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Hard to be excited about The Hobbit when you hated the LOTR Trilogy.



Haven't read The Hobbit but most people who know me said I was likely to enjoy that more than the main trilogy so I will probably watch it. I am certainly not excited for it but it could still be a good movie. 

But ugh, the trilogy. Talk about having to trudge through something. I have read a lot of books and these were definitely some of my least favorite. I can't for the life of me figure out where all of the hype came from.


----------



## Jena (Mar 13, 2012)

Cyphon said:


> Haven't read The Hobbit but most people who know me said I was likely to enjoy that more than the main trilogy so I will probably watch it. I am certainly not excited for it but it could still be a good movie.
> 
> But ugh, the trilogy. Talk about having to trudge through something. I have read a lot of books and these were definitely some of my least favorite. I can't for the life of me figure out where all of the hype came from.



As far as popular fantasy novels go, I thought _Game of Thrones_ was far far worse.


----------



## Vault (Mar 13, 2012)

I didnt like Song of Ice and Fire series as well. I ended up stopping after the first book.


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 13, 2012)

Jena said:


> As far as popular fantasy novels go, I thought _Game of Thrones_ was far far worse.





Vault said:


> I didnt like Song of Ice and Fire series as well. I ended up stopping after the first book.





Song of Ice and Fire blows LotR out of the water. But to each his/her own. We all enjoy different things.

Can I ask what you didn't like about the series?


----------



## Vault (Mar 13, 2012)

The LOTR books are just as tedious as SoI&F.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 13, 2012)

I like LOTR books but the characters are boring.

Singin in the Rain is really realistic. Hollywood actors drinking milk when they're upset, who the fuck are they kidding


----------



## Yasha (Mar 13, 2012)

The last 2 books of ASoIaF were terrible. Especially A Feast for Crows.

The best written work of Tolkien is neither LotR nor The Hobbit. It's the less known Silmarillion. It dwarfs LotR in terms of scope and epicness.


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 13, 2012)

Vault said:


> The LOTR books are just as tedious as SoI&F.



I didn't find the latter that tedious. Admittedly there are a lot of names to catch onto but once you get going it is a blast. LotR never really picked up consistently enough for me. It had its bright spots though.



Yasha said:


> The last 2 books of ASoIaF were terrible. Especially A Feast for Crows.



I don't get why people say this. My first read through Feast was the least memorable but on the 2nd I thought it was pretty good. Better than Kings (the 2nd book) IMO. 

Dance overall was the weakest but had some of the best high points in the entire series. 



> The best written work of Tolkien is neither LotR nor The Hobbit. It's the less known Silmarillion. It dwarfs LotR in terms of scope and epicness.



Scope and epicness mean little if it is all still boring. I haven't read it though so who knows.


----------



## Jena (Mar 13, 2012)

Cyphon said:


> Song of Ice and Fire blows LotR out of the water. But to each his/her own. We all enjoy different things.
> 
> Can I ask what you didn't like about the series?







*tl;dr* I found it boring and cliche. I felt like I'd read it all before. None of the characters really stood out, there wasn't anything very interesting going on in the entire book (there were a few interesting ideas that would crop up occasionally but then they would just be cast aside or never really explored), and a lot of the descriptions/adjectives were needlessly repetitive (I _know_ that Jon Snow is a bastard and Tyrion is a dwarf. You can stop using those two words to describe them. If those traits are integral to the characters, _show me_ instead of fucking using the same words over and over again.)

And the whole Drogo/Dany relationship was unbelievably disturbing. This is coming from someone who has read _Lolita_ multiple times. Hell, this is coming from someone who openly _admits_ to loving the book _Lolita_. I can tolerate disturbing subject matter if it's handled well. The Drogo/Dany thing bothered me so much because it's played off like some sort of fucked up liberation for her. The whole book was unbelievably sexist but most fantasy literature (er, scratch that, just most literature in general) is so I could tolerate it. It's not one of the reasons I hated the book, but it certainly didn't help my enjoyment of it.
Please don't ty to use Arya as an example of why this book is not sexist. She's the exception to the rule. Don't try to use Dany as an example of why this book is not sexist because I will lol


----------



## Rukia (Mar 13, 2012)

Prometheus will be good at least.


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 13, 2012)

Jena said:


> I found it boring and cliche. I felt like I'd read it all before.



I am really surprised by this. 

Boring for my own reasons when thinking of comparing it to LotR I guess. I mean most of LotR just describes them walking, sitting to eat, walking more, sleeping and walking even more. 

Cliche though.....This isn't so much me but so many people talk about how Martin goes against the grain from most other fantasy and all that. So how do you come up with cliche?



> You can stop using those two words to describe them. If those traits are integral to the characters, _show me_ instead of fucking using the same words over and over again.)



I can kind of see your point but they are used to set the tone. This is a place that isn't soft nor do they hold back what they think of people or call them. It is a violent and nasty world. There is no politically correct. 



> The whole book was unbelievably sexist but most fantasy literature (er, scratch that, just most literature in general) is so I could tolerate it. It's not one of the reasons I hated the book, but it certainly didn't help my enjoyment of it.



Again, that is the world its set in so I am not sure why that would matter. I guess being a woman you might not like seeing it so I understand from that viewpoint. 



> Please don't ty to use Arya as an example of why this book is not sexist. She's the exception to the rule.



There are more examples than just Arya throughout the series if you ever choose to continue.


----------



## Jena (Mar 13, 2012)

Cyphon said:


> Cliche though.....This isn't so much me but so many people talk about how Martin goes against the grain from most other fantasy and all that. So how do you come up with cliche?


The characters are walking stereotypes/archtypes, the setting is your run-of-the-mill generic vaguely medieval English-esque class, there aren't any original fantasy elements in the book (I guess The Wall is, so, sure, +1 for that), etc. etc. 



> I can kind of see your point but they are used to set the tone. This is a place that isn't soft nor do they hold back what they think of people or call them. It is a violent and nasty world. There is no politically correct.


It's not the words themselves, it's that he keeps using the same word over and over again to describe a character. It would be the same as if, say, Arya was always described as a brunette. "Arya the brunette walked through the door...'Arya is a brunette,' said Sansa in a whisper...'It's because I'm a brunette,' Arya said...Arya the brunette looked in the mirror and looked at her brunette hair..."



> Again, that is the world its set in so I am not sure why that would matter. I guess being a woman you might not like seeing it so I understand from that viewpoint.


Which is the only reason I could tolerate it, because I _get_ that it was supposed to be a reflection of the time. When it came to certain characters/stories, however, it became the straw that broke the camel's back.

I suppose Cateyln was tolerable? I don't really remember her much, but I think she attempted to do something at some point.



> There are more examples than just Arya throughout the series if you ever choose to continue.


I seriously doubt I ever will choose to continue. I may watch the show because I heard it does a better job of fleshing out the characters and it would probably be better without what I found to be a dull writing style.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 13, 2012)

man all of you are wrong about the books you're talking about :|

LotR is terrific and the world creation and mythology pre Silmarillion are amazing.  And it's not boring :|

Silmarillion is great in terms of ideas but holy fuck it's the driesty dry history text you will ever read

ASOFI fucking owns and it's probably the best deconstruction in fantasy. Not to mention the vast world building and development characters go through.

You all suck :|


----------



## Stunna (Mar 13, 2012)

What? Dupe?


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 13, 2012)

Parallax said:


> LotR is terrific and the world creation and mythology pre Silmarillion are amazing.  And it's not boring :|
> 
> ASOFI fucking owns and it's probably the best deconstruction in fantasy. Not to mention the vast world building and development characters go through.



You confuse me :/

Actually I agree with the world creation and mythology and your thoughts on ASoIaF. But LotR was boring. Of course you really liked Drive so I am beggining to understand you. You can be satisfied when literally nothing happens. Which isn't a negative because that means you can almost never be bored and I wish I had that quality.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 13, 2012)

Hmm.  I'm not sure Parallax has ever said he dislikes anything.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 13, 2012)

He just never mentions things he dislikes, unlike us. 

Also Drive wasn't boring in the slightest, unless you have the attention span of a Pigeon.


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 13, 2012)

Ignoring the Star Wars part I feel like this is where the convo is going. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aSB03lr69iU[/YOUTUBE]




Ennoea said:


> Also Drive wasn't boring in the slightest, unless you have the attention span of a Pigeon.



I paid full attention. That is how I noticed how boring it was. If you like watching Gosling doing pretty much nothing for 2 hours more power to you. I just don't know how you can define that as anything but boring.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 13, 2012)

There are a lot of things I dislike

I just don't discuss them since iono it seems kinda rude to do so :|

I talk about the quality stuff that I like, Post Punk, Faulkner novels, and Drive among other things.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 13, 2012)

oh and Tom Waits

cause he's fucking Tom Waits

the fact that his home town is 20 minutes away from where I live is the best thing ever


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 13, 2012)

Para is like the Anti Rukia!

The album cover of Walts' latest album turned me off from listening to it. It just made me uneasy. I like his first album a lot but never bothered with the rest of his discography because I decided to take break from listening and discovering new music.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 13, 2012)

*The Assassination of Jesse James by the Coward Robert Ford*

It moves at a slow pace, which I was never bothered by, but on the other hand, I don't think this was a story that needed near three hours to tell. Nonetheless, I enjoyed the movie, especially Casey Affleck's performance as Ford. I was, however, annoyed by the narration. None of the stuff the narrator said was anything we couldn't have seen for ourselves. That's just a personal peeve of mine in general. Thumbs up.

And what the heck, Zoey Deschanel's in this movie?


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 13, 2012)

Not a mention of Pitt in your review Stunna?!?!?!?


----------



## Parallax (Mar 13, 2012)

You skipped out on Waits discography?  It's one of the most varied and incredible discographies.  Also I do like his early albums but I love his 80's onward stuff because of the change his voice went.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 13, 2012)

ThePseudo said:


> Not a mention of Pitt in your review Stunna?!?!?!?


Yeah, Pitt was good and all, but Affleck stole the show.


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 13, 2012)

Shut up man! You don't know anything dude!


----------



## Stunna (Mar 13, 2012)

Zoey Deschanel did better.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 13, 2012)

> I paid full attention. That is how I noticed how boring it was. If you like watching Gosling doing pretty much nothing for 2 hours more power to you. I just don't know how you can define that as anything but boring.



But he smashes faces in and stuff. 

Pitt and Zoey, my enemies.

Singin in the Rain

Very nice to look at. The cinematography is about as good as it get's for musicals, and some of the transitions were brilliant. But the subject matter was uninteresting, and the whole film was ridiculously shallow and stupid. I mean Jesus, the guy's career is going down the drain and he sits drinking milk going "Golly what will we do?"

C


----------



## Parallax (Mar 13, 2012)

I can understand not liking Drive.  I don't understand the whole "nothing happens" critique when that clearly isn't true at all.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 13, 2012)

To this day my dad's primary criticism of that movie is that it has no plot.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 13, 2012)

which is pretty inaccurate


----------



## Stunna (Mar 13, 2012)

Of     course.

EOE mind raped me. And I liked it.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 13, 2012)

Yo para.  You ready for that Snow White and The Huntsmen presentation?


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 13, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> But he smashes faces in and stuff.



True. But he didn't so enough of it. The whole feel of the movie was just dull.



Parallax said:


> I don't understand the whole "nothing happens" critique when that clearly isn't true at all.



If you take it literally it isn't true. Mostly nothing happens though.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Mar 13, 2012)

I've only seen the TV series of Game of thrones, so I don't know much about the series. I really wanna read the books, but 800 pages?! That's a little too much for me. 

I tried to read LOTR, by reading The Hobbit and Fellowship of the Ring. I don't like to learn about the land they're walking in for about 6 pages .

So how about we forget this Song of an Ice & Fire/LOTR talk, and talk about who would be a great actor to portray Harry Dresden .


----------



## Parallax (Mar 13, 2012)

800 pages isn't that bad.  Some bookworm :|


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 13, 2012)

Magnum Bookworm said:


> talk about who would be a great actor to portray Harry Dresden .



Denzel Washington 

I need to think on this and get back to you.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Mar 13, 2012)

Parallax said:


> 800 pages isn't that bad.  Some bookworm :|



Most of the mystery novels I read are 300-600 pages . I don't have the time for 800, if I did, I would've already read The Stand .



Cyphon said:


> Denzel Washington
> 
> I need to think on this and get back to you.



You gutsy friend .


----------



## Parallax (Mar 13, 2012)

I stand by my statement :|

I read the whole series during two months of summer it's not impossible


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 13, 2012)

You do realize if you read 2 different mystery novels at 400 pages each it comes out to 800 right?


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Mar 13, 2012)

Cyphon said:


> You do realize if you read 2 different mystery novels at 400 pages each it comes out to 800 right?



Now I USE to read 3 novels at one time. AP Government & Microeconomics gives me so much homework, I can barely do anything. I have to practically crunch my anime and TV schedule together. 

I have been reading the Special Agent Pendergast series though. Now that's a guy who deserves a TV Show .


----------



## Parallax (Mar 13, 2012)

Why would you read 3 books at the same time ever that's terrible?


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 13, 2012)

Bradley Cooper for Dresden? I am honestly drawing a blank trying to think who can match the qualites. Cooper is kind of a pretty boy but they could ugly him up a bit.

Johnny Depp kind of fits the look I imagine and he can pull off the wise ass stuff.

I just dunno......


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Mar 13, 2012)

Stunna said:


> *The Assassination of Jesse James by the Coward Robert Ford*
> 
> It moves at a slow pace, which I was never bothered by, but on the other hand, I don't think this was a story that needed near three hours to tell. Nonetheless, I enjoyed the movie, especially Casey Affleck's performance as Ford. I was, however, annoyed by the narration. None of the stuff the narrator said was anything we couldn't have seen for ourselves. That's just a personal peeve of mine in general. Thumbs up.
> 
> And what the heck, Zoey Deschanel's in this movie?



I heard about a 4 hour version that was shown at the Venice Film Festival, god help us. It's been a while since I saw this, it definitely wasn't a bad movie but it was definitely slow _enough_.


----------



## Yasha (Mar 13, 2012)

I typically spend about 2-3 weeks on 1 ASoIaF book. =/


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 13, 2012)

Oh yeah. Any manga readers in here need to get on Shingeki no Kyojin. It has my stamp of approval. It is great.

And I am saying this knowing my audience doesn't agree with me all that often but I think most of you will like what you read.


----------



## Nakor (Mar 14, 2012)

Jena said:


> The characters are walking stereotypes/archtypes, the setting is your run-of-the-mill generic vaguely medieval English-esque class, there aren't any original fantasy elements in the book (I guess The Wall is, so, sure, +1 for that), etc. etc.


That's because you never read any further. Years pass in the books and characters change and evolve, some of them in a *gasp* non-stereotypical way.

The series was planned this way. Who wants all the characters fleshed out in the first novel when you have to read 6 more? Now that would be boring.

They start off in a generic way because it's more fun to read about "normal" people changing and evolving in different ways, sometimes even to extremes, than it is for someone with a different way of life or personality evolve into a normal person.

A good example of this is Twin Peaks. Everybody seems pretty generic at first, right? As the story moves along characters are fleshed out and not many of them would be considered generic at the end. If you only watched the pilot, you would think it's just another boring murder mystery with stereotypical characters. 



> It's not the words themselves, it's that he keeps using the same word over and over again to describe a character. It would be the same as if, say, Arya was always described as a brunette. "Arya the brunette walked through the door...'Arya is a brunette,' said Sansa in a whisper...'It's because I'm a brunette,' Arya said...Arya the brunette looked in the mirror and looked at her brunette hair..."


Which makes total sense, while your Arya example doesn't. Jon Snow is a bastard. Bastards are looked down upon in that world. When characters call Jon Snow a bastard, they do it to hurt him for any number of reasons.  Same with Tyrion. When people call him a dwarf they are doing it to hurt his pride. It has nothing to do with reminding the readers who these characters are, and everything to do with reminding the characters themselves who they are to hurt their pride. 

Clearly this shows that your Arya example makes no sense since her being brunette isn't a shameful thing.

This happens in real life too when a bully calls people names. They tend to use the same names when making fun of people just like the characters in the book use the same names(bastard and dwarf) to make fun of characters who actually fit those descriptions. Why would other characters call them anything else when those words are so easy to use?



> I suppose Cateyln was tolerable? I don't really remember her much, but I think she attempted to do something at some point.


An excellent example of you not reading past the first book. It would be difficult to describe Cateyln as tolerable in any of the other novels. While she starts off generic(which I agree with you about), in subsequent books she completely changes.



> I seriously doubt I ever will choose to continue. I may watch the show because I heard it does a better job of fleshing out the characters and it would probably be better without what I found to be a dull writing style.


I've read all the books but only watched the first episode of the show. For some reason I don't have much of a desire to continue watching it. 

Contrary to what you may think by reading the above, I'm not much of a fanboy of the series any longer. The last two books weren't that great, with Feast for Crows being the worst. The 2nd and 3rd books are excellent and some of my favorite fantasy novels ever.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 14, 2012)

The first ASOIF book is pretty good even though not all the characters are top notch.  It's not till book 2-3 where the fun really begins and they develop and flourish.


----------



## Judecious (Mar 14, 2012)

Margin Call
9.5/10

Couldn't find anything wrong with the movie.  Just perfect.


----------



## Soul King (Mar 14, 2012)

We rented In Time at redbox.

I give it a 5/10

It was decent.


----------



## Hoshigaki Kisame (Mar 14, 2012)

Rango - 3/10

I didn't really like it. It was pretty boring. Nothing interested me in it.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Mar 14, 2012)

John Carter

8/10

Better than what I was expecting, good entertainment


----------



## Soul King (Mar 14, 2012)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> John Carter
> 
> 8/10
> 
> Better than what I was expecting, good entertainment



Interesting.  

It doesn't seem like it would be that good.


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 14, 2012)

Judecious said:


> Margin Call
> 9.5/10
> 
> Couldn't find anything wrong with the movie.  Just perfect.



But looking at your rating you clearly did find something wrong with it


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Mar 14, 2012)

Soul King said:


> Interesting.
> 
> It doesn't seem like it would be that good.



Its predictable but the story isn't that bad, I found the john carter universe to be pretty interesting.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Mar 14, 2012)

Cyphon said:


> Bradley Cooper for Dresden? I am honestly drawing a blank trying to think who can match the qualites. Cooper is kind of a pretty boy but they could ugly him up a bit.
> 
> Johnny Depp kind of fits the look I imagine and he can pull off the wise ass stuff.
> 
> I just dunno......



Nathan Fillion would be great as Dresden. All we have to do is make him a little bit taller.


----------



## Amuro (Mar 14, 2012)

*The Girl With The Dragon Tattoo 
*
Fantastic. I was a little worried that it would play out exactly like the original and even though it reached the same conclusion there was a substantial amount of difference that kept me thoroughly engrossed. Rooney Mara was excellent casting i much prefer her turn as Lisbeth than Noomi Rapace's. I actually found myself enjoying this version much more than the Swedish film which i thought dragged at certain points, especially the conclusion. I hope to god Fincher comes back for the sequels, his films especially visually are a joy to watch.
I loved the soundtrack it was so strange and interesting really added another layer to the film, i hope Reznor and Ross continue scoring the other two.

I watched *50/50* last night as well was pretty good, i think i'm in love with Anna Kendrick.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 14, 2012)

I agree.  Reznor and Ross did a wonderful job scoring the film.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 14, 2012)

Sweet Smell of Success

This was surprisingly good. It's weird I've never really heard about this film when it's portrayal of NYC's sleazy nightlife was pretty interesting, not to mention this has some of the best acting I've seen in comparison to similar films. 

Falco and JJ were both incredibly compelling characters. Burt Lancaster was terrific,  especially in the scenes where he shows his borderline incestuous nature to dominate his sister. The subject matter isn't exactly my taste, a Columnist using a publicist to break up his sister's relationship doesn't scream interesting, but the characters and dialogue made more than up for it. Shame the love angle was without depth. 

B+


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 14, 2012)

I can't remember ever putting Taxi Driver in my top 10 list.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 14, 2012)

I haven't seen John Carter.  So I can't really make this claim with any certainty.  I suspect that the movie is every bit as good as Avatar.  But James Cameron isn't involved obviously.  So it doesn't get that automatic hype boost/buzz.  Critics would probably rave about if Cameron were the director.


----------



## Amuro (Mar 14, 2012)

Apart from the obvious visual sucess I can't remember Avatar getting that much critical praise.


----------



## Yasha (Mar 14, 2012)

Avatar has better visuals than John Carter. I can't remember much of what Avatar is about. Both films have average plots. They're not bad movies, just easily forgettable.


*The Adventures of Tintin*

Great CGI and the plot is not bad. Feels like watching a 3D games.

8/10


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Mar 14, 2012)

ThePseudo said:


> I can't remember ever putting Taxi Driver in my top 10 list.



I started this movie recently. I got 60 minutes left in it. It is more than likely my favorite Scorsese movie. 

The main reason I watched it though was to see how Quarles gun from Justified is used.


----------



## Vault (Mar 14, 2012)

How do you watch movies in parts like that? Could never do it myself.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Mar 14, 2012)

It's called homework Vault . It sucks that I'm a big fan of anime, TV, movies, books, and video games. Can never get all the way through with something.

But the main reason I watch movies in parts is because my dad has already seen most of the movies I want to see. When he gets home from work, he likes to flip channels, and watch some sports. Not watch movies he's already seen.


----------



## Z (Mar 14, 2012)

Personally I feel that Scorsese's best is without question Raging Bull.


----------



## Yasha (Mar 14, 2012)

Am I the only one who thinks Raging Bull is boring? =/


----------



## Z (Mar 14, 2012)

!


----------



## Z (Mar 14, 2012)

Although I have to admit I don't like Taxi Driver or Goodfellas as much as others do.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 14, 2012)

> I haven't seen John Carter. So I can't really make this claim with any certainty. I suspect that the movie is every bit as good as Avatar. But James Cameron isn't involved obviously. So it doesn't get that automatic hype boost/buzz. Critics would probably rave about if Cameron were the director.



Avatar was better. John Carter lacks action.


----------



## Nakor (Mar 14, 2012)

Parallax said:


> The first ASOIF book is pretty good even though not all the characters are top notch.  It's not till book 2-3 where the fun really begins and they develop and flourish.



Agreed. In a series that is longer than 3 books, I expect many characters to start off generic and even sometimes boring. They better develop by the 2nd or 3rd books though. First books in a series usually just setup the world, characters, and overall plot line. 

To bad GRRM couldn't keep up the momentum of book 3.

Edit: I wasn't impressed with Avatar. Special effects alone do not impress me nor does 3D(unless stuff flies at me all the time and water sprays out of the arm rests ). The story wasn't anything great. I'm sure I will watch a sequel though, just to see how the story progresses.


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 14, 2012)

Why would you want to see how Avatar progresses? I's not like the original left you thinking " Ohhhh I wonder what's gonna happened next ".


----------



## Jena (Mar 14, 2012)

If _Avatar_ was Space Pocahontas, then _Avatar 2_ will be Space Robin Hood.

Calling it.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 14, 2012)

> Why would you want to see how Avatar progresses? I's not like the original left you thinking " Ohhhh I wonder what's gonna happened next



It was obvious the White man was going to come back and reclaim their right over Pandora. I'm not sure how interested I will be in the sequel either.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 14, 2012)

> The Hunger Games is on course to open bigger than The Twilight Saga: Breaking Dawn - Part 1 in the US.
> 
> According to box office tracking numbers, audience anticipation is so high for the Suzanne Collins adaptation that analysts are predicting it will outpace the $138 million Breaking Dawn debut from last November.
> 
> ...



This is rather optimistic. Should they even mention HP, they'd be lucky to ever hit that level.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 14, 2012)

Snow White and The Huntsman is looking really promising.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 14, 2012)

Rukia it doesn't look like I'm gonna be able to go to Wondercon :[ maybe Sunday but that's really up in the air at this point.


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 14, 2012)

I wish Cameron focused more on Battle Angel instead of the Avatar sequels.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 14, 2012)

yeah agreed, fuck Avatar gimme BAA


----------



## Rukia (Mar 14, 2012)

Damn man.  You were supposed to go to the Prometheus panel.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 14, 2012)

The difference between John Carter and Avatar, to me anyway, is that Avatar at least kept its visuals interesting. You see where the money went. John Carter had some great visuals, but wasn't full of them enough. 

Avatar still is overrated, but I'd consider it more of a success (in terms of quality) than John Carter was.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 14, 2012)

Avatar had a more interesting world as well.


----------



## Amuro (Mar 14, 2012)

Unless you push the boat Mars visually isn't the most interesting setting.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 14, 2012)

*Chariots of Fire*

My History teacher had us watch this; his favorite movie. I thought it was good, though some characters were more interesting than others, such as Abrahams being vastly more so than Liddell, in my opinion. And that score sure is dated, though effective. I also felt the ending, however accurate, was a bit anticlimactic. Thumbs up.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 14, 2012)

Spring, Summer, Autumn, Winter and Spring Again

I was probably in the wrong mood to be watching this, but this didn't impress me. Visually it's very nice and serene to look at, but it was meandering for the most part and the acting wasn't all that great. And it was chock full of fortune cookie philosophy.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 14, 2012)

So a lot of summer movies are putting out new trailers apparently.  Prometheus and Snow White both had previews for trailers that are going to hit next week.  Battleship released a new trailer earlier in the week.  This activity all comes after The Avengers most recent release.

Has Warner Bros been paying attention?  I think Batman desperately needs an exciting trailer.  I think fans are starting to turn on the project.  Just pay a visit to our Batman 3 thread if you don't believe me.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 14, 2012)

Trailers for trailers are retarded.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 14, 2012)

It's okay when the movie is really epic like Prometheus or Snow White and The Huntsman.


----------



## Nakor (Mar 14, 2012)

ThePseudo said:


> Why would you want to see how Avatar progresses? I's not like the original left you thinking " Ohhhh I wonder what's gonna happened next ".



True, but it could be good. I'm not wasting my money on seeing it in the theater though.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 14, 2012)

Money needs to be saved to buy advance tickets for Hunger Games.  I got mine.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 14, 2012)

Me      too. I was gonna cosplay for the midnight premiere of The Avengers with friends, but it's on a school night.


----------



## Yasha (Mar 14, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Spring, Summer, Autumn, Winter and Spring Again
> 
> I was probably in the wrong mood to be watching this, but this didn't impress me. Visually it's very nice and serene to look at, but it was meandering for the most part and the acting wasn't all that great. And it was chock full of fortune cookie philosophy.



Must be that time of the month. Watch it again when you're cool. The first spring and summer were amazing.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 14, 2012)

Mass Effect 3 is a masterpiece.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 14, 2012)

**


----------



## Rukia (Mar 14, 2012)

Seriously.  Time for my fourth playthrough.  Still haven't received Tales of Graces f yet.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 14, 2012)

I think I'm gonna go back to actual rating.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 14, 2012)

Go back to preparing your Avengers cosplay outfit.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 14, 2012)

> The first spring and summer were amazing.



I liked Autumn and the Cat abuse that followed.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 14, 2012)

It's okay Rukia, Stunna can just use the War Horse Cosplay for Batman.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 14, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Go back to preparing your Avengers cosplay outfit.


I said I'm not going. 

I was gonna be Ultimate Nick Fury. cause I'm my group's token Black guy.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 14, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> It's okay Rukia, Stunna can just use the War Horse Cosplay for Batman.


How would I fit a cat mask over the horse one?


----------



## Rukia (Mar 14, 2012)

You probably could play Thor.  I saw a black Norse god in the movie.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 14, 2012)

Heimdall's an Avenger?


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 14, 2012)

Im not sure about Hunger Games.

The premise isn;'t that original and I fear it's going to be Twilight-esque...or worse...Percy Jackson and the Olympians-esque...


----------



## Stunna (Mar 14, 2012)

Percy Jackson > Twilight. 

It's not what your premise is, it's how you do it. And it seems to be doing it better than a certain other movie that comes to mind.

*cough* Battle Royale *cough


----------



## Nakor (Mar 14, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Seriously.  Time for my fourth playthrough.  Still haven't received Tales of Graces f yet.



Seems we have the same gaming schedule. I'm still on my first play through of ME3, but will be playing Tales of Graces f next. Still waiting for it to come in the mail.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 14, 2012)

*The Lord of the Rings: The Fellowship of the Ring: Special Extended DVD Edition: A*

Ooh... I've been sitting here for three and a half hours. Great acting, score, cast... just about everything. My only real problems with the movie is that it feels a bit repetitive after awhile, it's exhausting length, but those didn't really bother me that much. I was so intrigued with the world created and it's characters that I didn't really mind.

Why do you hate these movies, Rukia?


----------



## Rukia (Mar 14, 2012)

I just don't see how anyone could give a Lord of the Rings movie that high of a rating.  You didn't feel that the film was slow at any point?  You didn't look at your watch and wonder when it would be over?  Not even once?

*Edit:* ah ha!  You changed your review.





Nakor said:


> Seems we have the same gaming schedule. I'm still on my first play through of ME3, but will be playing Tales of Graces f next. Still waiting for it to come in the mail.


I think a lot of people will go from one to the other.  The question is what game will we play when we are done with Graces?  I really don't have anything lined up.  I bet it will be a 3DS or Vita game.


----------



## Narcissus (Mar 14, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Percy Jackson > Twilight.



In terms of the movie, that's not saying much. The Percy Jackson movie was awful.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 14, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Percy Jackson > Twilight.
> 
> It's not what your premise is, it's how you do it. And it seems to be doing it better than a certain other movie that comes to mind.
> 
> *cough* Battle Royale *cough



I prefer Percy, but I'd say its an all around failure. Twilight at least has its audience.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 14, 2012)

Percy Jackson had a good trailer though.

"A pen?"


----------



## Stunna (Mar 14, 2012)

Rukia said:


> I just don't see how anyone could give a Lord of the Rings movie that high of a rating.  You didn't feel that the film was slow at any point?  You didn't look at your watch and wonder when it would be over?  Not even once?
> 
> *Edit:* ah ha!  You changed your review.


Yeah, I stand by both statements. It is extremely long. It is exhausting. But when it's all done, I don't regret the time I spent on it because I enjoyed the movie.


Narcissus said:


> In terms of the movie, that's not saying much. The Percy Jackson movie was awful.


Not nearly as bad as Twilight though s'all I'm saying.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 14, 2012)

This will sound like its straight out of the CMX realm.  But I stand by it.

Twilight at least has lots of hot women in it.


----------



## Nakor (Mar 14, 2012)

Stunna said:


> *The Lord of the Rings: The Fellowship of the Ring: Special Extended DVD Edition: A*
> 
> Ooh... I've been sitting here for three and a half hours. Great acting, score, cast... just about everything. My only real problems with the movie is that it feels a bit repetitive after awhile, it's exhausting length, but those didn't really bother me that much. I was so intrigued with the world created and it's characters that I didn't really mind.
> 
> Why do you hate these movies, Rukia?



It's OK Stunna. I'm a big fan of the LoTR movies as well. While the pace can be slow at times, I don't mind at all. They are all so well made, I don't understand how anyone can hate them. 



Rukia said:


> The question is what game will we play when we are done with Graces?  I really don't have anything lined up.  I bet it will be a 3DS or Vita game.



I still have to finish The Witcher 2. I also have Assasin's Creed Brotherhood, AC:Revalations, and Star Wars The Force Unleased 2. 

I hope Tales of Graces f does really well so Tales of Xillia comes stateside.

I won't be buying a 3DS and will be waiting til Black Friday/XMAS to get a Vita.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 15, 2012)

Murder on the Orient Express: A

I loved it. It's got a huge cast who all do wonderful jobs, I loved its witty dialogue, how the entire thing was shot and how the script played out. One thing that made me laugh is how they overly establish that Anthony Perkins's (known for playing Norman Bates from "Psycho") character has Mommy issues.

Shame we had to go from awesome to fail with...

Hellraiser 6: F

Well, probably D-. Ow, after the great Hellraiser 5, they had to ruin it all over again. 

They pretty much rip off "Memento" and try to make it a Hellraiser film, but all it ends up being is "guy walks around, confused, until he walks into a dream sequence before he wakes up and repeats the process". It was just...boring.


----------



## Yasha (Mar 15, 2012)

MH, are you a fan of Agatha Christie's books?


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 15, 2012)

> And it seems to be doing it better than a certain other movie that comes to mind.
> 
> *cough* Battle Royale *cough



Receipts please.

One thing it won't have the brutality of BR. The rest I'll judge when I see it, as should you.

Amelie

Oh the whimsy. Damn this film is detailed, Jean-Pierre Jeunet's films are chock full of style and detail anyway, but here it just all comes together seamlessly. It's charming, humorous, ambitious, creative and most importantly original. The directing is sharp, and the score is wonderful. It's pure escapist cinema.

It has it's downside, the script while being decent isn't really outstanding, neither is the dialogue. And the character of Amelie would probably divide people, lets just say she's rather unique, so I could see people finding her annoying. But I don't mind the faults so much, yes the charm at times seems aggressive but that would be me being picky. It's a fantastic piece of cinema, even if it's not to everyone's tastes.

A


----------



## Parallax (Mar 15, 2012)

You should read the BR novel, it's much better and the characters are much more fascinating.  Still I love the film and a great watch with a group.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 15, 2012)

Yasha said:


> MH, are you a fan of Agatha Christie's books?



I havent read any of them, but I think I shall, as I really loved two adaptations (And Then There Were None and Murder on the Orient Express).


----------



## Z (Mar 15, 2012)

I love Agatha Christie's works and Murder on the Orient Express is one of my favorite films of all time, even though Christie hated it.


----------



## Jena (Mar 15, 2012)

I'm not usually into mystery, but I love Agatha Christie. It's hard not to get sucked into her stories.


----------



## Yasha (Mar 15, 2012)

MartialHorror said:


> I havent read any of them, but I think I shall, as I really loved two adaptations (And Then There Were None and Murder on the Orient Express).



Those two and _The Murder of Roger Ackroyd_ are her best works.


----------



## Z (Mar 15, 2012)

I liked Death on the Nile and The Mysterious Affair at Styles a lot.


----------



## Yasha (Mar 15, 2012)

Yeah, those two are good too. And also Cards on the Table, The Secret Adversary, The A.B.C. Murders, Curtain.


----------



## Z (Mar 15, 2012)

Also the TV show with David Suchet is really good. He is amazing as Poirot.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 15, 2012)

Z said:


> I love Agatha Christie's works and Murder on the Orient Express is one of my favorite films of all time, even though Christie hated it.



I hear conflicting stories. I've read that she liked it and her only complaint was Finnay's mustache and others that she didnt care for it.


----------



## Jena (Mar 15, 2012)

*The Breakfast Club*- 8/10
I'm blinded by nostalgia, I'll admit this.
The one thing that always bothered me about this movie were the couples at the end. 
Still funny, though. I always enjoy watching it.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 15, 2012)

Well I'm on vacation.

I flew into Orange County, CA and arrived at around 1000AM PT.  I promptly boarded a shuttle and arrived at my hotel.  Check In like usual isn't allowed till 4PM.  So I had some time to kill.  I walked to Downtown Disney and had lunch at the ESPN Zone.  I ate some ribs, drank some wine, and watched some NCAA basketball.  Right next door to the ESPN Zone there is a movie theater.  So yes.  I flew to California to watch a movie.  I needed to kill some time, it seemed like a good idea.  

*John Carter: B*.

This was a lot better than I expected.  Lots of really entertaining moments in my opinion.  Good concepts all over the place.  Visually appealing.  I was stunned when I saw Mark Strong in the movie.  I had no idea he was in this.

I smirked every time John Carter's "dog" showed up.  That beast was incredibly!  Definitely my favorite character.

Some of the dialogue and terminology made me cringe.  But those are minor gripes.

Good movie.


----------



## Yasha (Mar 15, 2012)

> Good concepts all over the place



Not sure if serious.


----------



## Vault (Mar 15, 2012)

Well Rukia you surely have money to waste.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 15, 2012)

Vault.  I even saw it in 3D.  

I had to see it in 3D or wait two hours.  It was an easy choice.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 15, 2012)

I watched it in Imax 3D, what does that make me

Yeah conceptually it was interesting, the whole Thanes being puppet masters was was pretty interesting. It's just a weak script let it down, that and bad characters. Though Lynn Collins


----------



## Nakor (Mar 15, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> I watched it in Imax 3D, what does that make me



How much does IMAX 3D cost where you live?


----------



## Rukia (Mar 15, 2012)

I was definitely a bit tipsy.  I saw a Snow White and the Huntsman display and I almost reached out and touched the Kristen Stewart cutout.

So the drinks might have affected me a bit.

My Hunger Games IMAX Tickets were $18/ea.


----------



## Vault (Mar 15, 2012)

?15 last time I went to mine.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 15, 2012)

> How much does IMAX 3D cost where you live?



?8 usually but for newer movies it's ?11, I have no idea how much that is in dollars.


----------



## Jena (Mar 15, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> ?8 usually but for newer movies it's ?11, I have no idea how much that is in dollars.



?8= about $12.50
?11= about $17


----------



## Rukia (Mar 15, 2012)

Hmm.  I can rent War Horse in my room.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 15, 2012)

You can rent STDs in the OC. That's good.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 15, 2012)

Most hotel televisions are programmed to promote the hotel when you turn the television on.  The hotel has some sort of channel that talks about the facility and shows clips from movies that you can rent in your room.  I just saw one for War Horse.  It looked terribly corny.  Do you know how much it costs to rent?  $17.99!  And based on the promotional video... the quality is terrible!

I just saw John Carter at a professional theater in 3D and it was only $14.00.  I don't understand why it costs so much to rent movies at the hotel.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Mar 15, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Most hotel televisions are programmed to promote the hotel when you turn the television on.  The hotel has some sort of channel that talks about the facility and shows clips from movies that you can rent in your room.  I just saw one for War Horse.  It looked terribly corny.  Do you know how much it costs to rent?  $17.99!  And based on the promotional video... the quality is terrible!
> .



Shit, that's the price of the standard DVD of War Horse. And it doesn't even look like it's worth a rental on MOD .


----------



## Rukia (Mar 15, 2012)

21 Jump Street comes out tomorrow.  I will probably see it.


----------



## Nakor (Mar 15, 2012)

I don't pay more than $6 for a movie unless I'm on a date. I refuse to pay for 3D.



Rukia said:


> 21 Jump Street comes out tomorrow.  I will probably see it.



Hah. I knew people would go see this. Saw a screening of it like a month ago and it was kinda funny. It seems to be getting good reviews too.

Finally my wish has come true:


I may actually pre-order both of them for $28 each on amazon.


----------



## Yasha (Mar 15, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Though Lynn Collins



Looks like Xena. 

And that's not a compliment.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 15, 2012)

I'm honestly not a big fan of comedies though.


----------



## Yasha (Mar 15, 2012)

Jena said:


> ?8= about $12.50
> ?11= about $17



Here 2D is about $3.30, 3D about $4.90.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 15, 2012)

Yasha said:


> Looks like Xena.


Young Xena was hot.  Before she had her own show and was just a guest star on Hercules... she was smoking.

When she had her show I always rooted for Callisto.  She was better looking.  She was cool.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 15, 2012)

Why are you in your hotel room when you're in the OC there's lots to do :|


----------



## Jena (Mar 15, 2012)

Nakor said:


> I don't pay more than $6 for a movie unless I'm on a date. I refuse to pay for 3D.



How do you manage that?

Cheapest tickets here are $6.50 (except for the creepy discount theater downtown that smells like semen and only plays movies that have been out for a few months).



Yasha said:


> Here 2D is about $3.30, 3D about $4.90.


Holy shit! Where do you live, if you don't mind my asking?


----------



## Rukia (Mar 15, 2012)

NCAA Tournament man.  Sort of tired too.  My day started at 430AM!


----------



## Parallax (Mar 15, 2012)

fair enough.

Yeah I'm watching t he NCAA games too.  March Madness!


----------



## Rukia (Mar 15, 2012)

ESPN Zone was a good place to watch the games.  But let's be real.  The food is incredibly overpriced.  And there are plenty of other good places to watch games.  I'd rather go to a Buffalo Wild Wings any day of the week.

I'm still stunned that I actually liked John Carter.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 15, 2012)

All of Downtown Disney is overpriced it's out of control.  There are loads better sports bars in the area with better prices

like BWW.  Damn I should go to one this weekend.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 15, 2012)

lol, I fainted a few hours ago....scary....


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Mar 15, 2012)

Jena said:


> Holy shit! Where do you live, if you don't mind my asking?



I bet he goes to the cheap theater. The ones with broken reels, bad picture quality, and about 3 trailers tacked on to the beginning.

All the cheap theaters around here closed .


----------



## Stunna (Mar 15, 2012)

Rukia said:


> I'm still stunned that I actually liked John Carter.


But hate Lord of the Rings. What is this, I don't even.


MartialHorror said:


> lol, I fainted a few hours ago....scary....


wtf, are you alright?


----------



## LayZ (Mar 15, 2012)

*Cedar Rapids*

Quite amusing. 

*7/10*


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Mar 15, 2012)

Rukia said:


> I'm honestly not a big fan of comedies though.



Well Rukia, you hate fun, so this isn't something we didn't know about already .


----------



## Jena (Mar 15, 2012)

Magnum Bookworm said:


> I bet he goes to the cheap theater. The ones with broken reels, bad picture quality, and about 3 trailers tacked on to the beginning.
> 
> All the cheap theaters around here closed .



Where every surface is sticky and the bathroom only has one working light.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 15, 2012)

I think Yasha lives in Malaysia

since that's what it says on his Location


----------



## Yasha (Mar 15, 2012)

Jena said:


> Holy shit! Where do you live, if you don't mind my asking?



Malaysia.




Magnum Bookworm said:


> I bet he goes to the cheap theater. The ones with broken reels, bad picture quality, and about 3 trailers tacked on to the beginning.
> 
> All the cheap theaters around here closed .



The theaters you go to don't have trailers at the beginning? :whoa




Stunna said:


> But hate Lord of the Rings. What is this, I don't even.
> 
> wtf, are you alright?



lol


----------



## Jena (Mar 15, 2012)

Parallax said:


> I think Yasha lives in Malaysia
> 
> since that's what it says on his Location





Yasha said:


> Malaysia.



Totally didn't notice that on your location. /fail 

Although in my defense people usually just put stupid stuff there so I've learned  to just ignore it.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 15, 2012)

like perhaps the Tundra


----------



## Z (Mar 15, 2012)

Parallax said:


> like perhaps the Tundra



Beat me to it


----------



## Kahvehane (Mar 15, 2012)

I just finished watching _Caligula_.

Where to begin... *sigh*well, it went something like this:

... :ho................




In conclusion,

/10

I don't know if I'd recommend it, but... it _does_ have its place in popular culture as something of a cult film...


*Spoiler*: __ 



somewhere...


----------



## Jena (Mar 15, 2012)

Parallax said:


> like perhaps the Tundra



Hey I had to fight a polar bear for my dinner so shut up.

Those little bitches never let me have my share of seal.

I had to punch it in the eye. A dirty move perhaps, but it's the only surefire way to get them to stop gnawing on your abdomen.


----------



## Nakor (Mar 15, 2012)

Jena said:


> How do you manage that?
> 
> Cheapest tickets here are $6.50 (except for the creepy discount theater downtown that smells like semen and only plays movies that have been out for a few months).





Magnum Bookworm said:


> I bet he goes to the cheap theater. The ones with broken reels, bad picture quality, and about 3 trailers tacked on to the beginning.
> 
> All the cheap theaters around here closed .





Jena said:


> Where every surface is sticky and the bathroom only has one working light.





Yasha said:


> Malaysia.
> 
> The theaters you go to don't have trailers at the beginning? :whoa
> 
> lol



Wow thanks everyone for jumping all up on me 

As a matter of fact I go to a very nice AMC theater near DC. Movies before noon only cost $6.



Jealous?



Light Artist said:


> I just finished watching _Caligula_.
> 
> In conclusion,
> 
> /10



I've seen it too and yeah.....I'm not sure how I felt about it. Wasn't there a guy wearing a bull head at the beginning?


----------



## Rukia (Mar 15, 2012)

I liked Caligula when I saw it.


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 15, 2012)

*Immortals*

Visual stimulus was good and the action scenes were pretty cool but overall not a great movie. Low rewatch value and honestly wasn't even that fun this first time through. I didn't go in with high hopes so no disappointment but you still always hope for a gem.

2.5/5


----------



## Nakor (Mar 15, 2012)

Rukia said:


> I liked Caligula when I saw it.



I didn't think it was bad, just really fucked up at times.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 16, 2012)

Isn't there a naked Helen Mirren in Caligula?  That makes it worth watching.


----------



## Yasha (Mar 16, 2012)

From google image results, seems like it's a perfect film for Stunna to watch with his parents.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 16, 2012)

Stunna still hasn't watched Audition with his parents yet.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Mar 16, 2012)

Full Metal Jacket 9/10
Great film, the 1st arc was better than the second one imo.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 16, 2012)

THIS YEAR IS NOW ON LIKE DONKEY KONG


----------



## Vault (Mar 16, 2012)

That goes without saying, nonetheless, amazing film.


----------



## Tyrion (Mar 16, 2012)

I fucking hate wikipedia. Says there is a potential sequel for departed 2 and the release date is 2012

Smh


----------



## Whimsy (Mar 16, 2012)

Taleran said:


> THIS YEAR IS NOW ON LIKE DONKEY KONG



Oh word


----------



## Rukia (Mar 16, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cTjD3rV27Go[/YOUTUBE]

At least Eva Green seems to be having fun.


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 16, 2012)

Taleran said:


> THIS YEAR IS NOW ON LIKE DONKEY KONG


The second greatest film of the decade is near!



Rukia said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cTjD3rV27Go[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> At least Eva Green seems to be having fun.



Trailer is disappointing, but I hope It pulls a Hugo and all is well. Chloe Moretz!


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 16, 2012)

I had some hope for Dark Shadows, that is now lost. It looks and sounds God awful.


----------



## Tyrion (Mar 16, 2012)

Rukia said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cTjD3rV27Go[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> At least Eva Green seems to be having fun.



I LOL'D all the way. Brushing his teeth


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 16, 2012)

Seriously it looks terrible. The music used is cringeworthy, but that's not as bad as the whole "Save the Business angle." 

Prometheus will save us, hopefully.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 16, 2012)

Will see Dark Shadows still. Not what I was expecting, but it wasn't a game breaker.


----------



## Tyrion (Mar 16, 2012)

Looks very good to me, "they tried stoning me, my dear....did not work"  The design of the characters looks awesome. "You may place your lips on my posterior and kiss it repeatedly "


----------



## Rukia (Mar 16, 2012)

At least Depp didn't remind me of Jack Sparrow for once.

The trailer feels exactly like the one for Sweeney Todd.  Don't you think so Ennoea?


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 16, 2012)

> The trailer feels exactly like the one for Sweeney Todd. Don't you think so Ennoea?



It's Burton, they all looks uniquely the same


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Mar 16, 2012)

Fargo 
Great Movie
9/10
I would give it a ten if it wasnt for the ending - where the message of the film is given right to our faces... and if it wasnt for the storyline with the asian dude which felt kinda irrelevant.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 16, 2012)

I'm slowly realizing how shameless this industry is.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 16, 2012)

> I'm slowly realizing how shameless this industry is



If it carries doing such things then it's to its own detriment. People need to stop watching these and go watch original films instead.


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 16, 2012)

Been a while sense I posted here....

John Carter of Mars: 8.5/10

Amazing movie. It had pacing issues but w/e it's 2 hours and 30 mins of jizz worthy scenery. The one scene where John was facing the army of Tharks while having flashbacks of him having to bury his family back on Earth was such in slow motion that I felt that my penis was releasing fluids of sperm, it was such a magical moment.

Go see it.


----------



## Vault (Mar 16, 2012)

Man, i haven't been able to watch any films lately because i have been catching up on music.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 16, 2012)

Stunna said:


> I'm slowly realizing how shameless this industry is.



Slowly? You are a funny guy.


----------



## Tyrion (Mar 16, 2012)

Tinker Tailor Soldier Spy 100000000000/10

I absolutely fucking godly loved this film today. What a espionage movie, this was a spy movie in it's finest. Didn't need no action scenes, or car chases and anything like that. One fine movie, I swear I kept thinking Smiley was the fucking spy 

We brits do make excellent movies.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 16, 2012)

Taleran said:


> Slowly? You are a funny guy.



I'm an unyielding optimist.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 16, 2012)

That final shot of TTSS with the shit eating grin is the FUCKING BEST.


----------



## Narcissus (Mar 16, 2012)

A Leprechaun reboot?

Excuse me while I die of laughter. 

...


----------



## Tyrion (Mar 16, 2012)

More movies need to be made like TTSS. People were saying it's a slow and boring movie, probably cause they didn't understand what was happening in there and expected Bruce Willis to jump out.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 16, 2012)

Casa de mi padre - 4/10


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 16, 2012)

> We brits do make excellent movies.



You're a Brit?

They're just staring at eachother. Where's Martin Lawrence to crack a joke and bring in some fun?


----------



## Tyrion (Mar 16, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> You're a Brit?
> 
> They're just staring at eachother. Where's Martin Lawrence to crack a joke and bring in some fun?



Yeah I'm a brit, didn't notice my location? 

It's not supposed to be funny, it's based on a novel afterall.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 16, 2012)

I tried to see 21 Jump Street.  I got to the theater at around 345 and discovered it wasn't on till 530.  2 hours is a long time to wait for a movie you aren't excited about.  I would wait for Hunger Games aka the movie of the year.  But 21 Jump Street?  No thanks.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 16, 2012)

save your money for liquor.  It's St Patricks Day tomorrow.


----------



## Nakor (Mar 16, 2012)

Rukia said:


> I tried to see 21 Jump Street.  I got to the theater at around 345 and discovered it wasn't on till 530.  2 hours is a long time to wait for a movie you aren't excited about.  I would wait for Hunger Games aka the movie of the year.  But 21 Jump Street?  No thanks.



You're missing out.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 16, 2012)

Parallax said:


> save your money for liquor.  It's St Patricks Day tomorrow.



I got started early.  Went to Tony Romas and amassed a bar tab over $70.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Mar 16, 2012)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> Full Metal Jacket 9/10
> Great film, the 1st arc was better than the second one imo.



That's the one reason why I haven't been able to get through anything but the first part. Damn, it was godly, and the second part just didn't live up to it.


----------



## Tyrion (Mar 16, 2012)

Hunger Games.

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 16, 2012)

For English people everyday is St Patricks day, bunch of drunks the lot of em.


----------



## Tyrion (Mar 16, 2012)

I have to fucking work tommorow. I'll be cooking bacon and cabbage all fucking day tommorow.


----------



## Jena (Mar 16, 2012)

Funny how everyone is suddenly Irish on St. Patrick's day.

Oh? You're Irish. That's interesting. You've never mentioned it before. No, no, you're right. You'd better drink fake green beer out of a paper cup and get back to your "roots."


----------



## Z (Mar 16, 2012)

Blade Runner - 9.5/10

Futuristic noir. Filled with culture influenced visuals. Everything about this film stands out, from the title of Blade Runner itself to Roy Batty's ending words. Sometimes it feels like a horror film and it makes such an impact in the way that it does it. The noir part is there all right, ranging from the detective skills and appearance of the main lead Deckard, to the femme fatales. And of course the sci-fi is in here too. It is such a wonderful mix of all these genres and yet it is its own thing.

This film also is very powerful in that it completely pulls you in just from the opening and has you until the end, leaving you for more. The only bad thing I can think of is very minor, and that is the occasional unstable editing like how it abruptly switches. One of my favorite films of all time though no doubt.


----------



## Vault (Mar 17, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> For English people everyday is St Patricks day, bunch of drunks the lot of em.



  

Irish people drink Guinness Jena  I assure, it isn't green. It's such a horrible drink as well


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Mar 17, 2012)

Just watched Boogie Nights - Amazing movie...9.5/10
Why the hell it wasnt even nominated for best picture and the titanic won is a hell of a mystery


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Mar 17, 2012)

Kony 2012-8/10

decent plot and action


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 17, 2012)

> Why the hell it wasnt even nominated for best picture and the titanic won is a hell of a mystery



It was too risky as a film to be nominated, Hollywood likes to portray its family image.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 17, 2012)

They're showing Raid at the Bradford International Film Festival next month. I'll probably check it out.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 17, 2012)

Raid looks really good.  And everyone that has seen it seems to have enjoyed it.  Good choice En.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 17, 2012)

It looks pretty good. I liked Merantau enough.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Mar 17, 2012)

Jena said:


> Funny how everyone is suddenly Irish on St. Patrick's day.
> 
> Oh? You're Irish. That's interesting. You've never mentioned it before. No, no, you're right. You'd better drink fake green beer out of a paper cup and get back to your "roots."




Just read an article about St Patrick's Day on Cracked. I think drinking green beer was the #1 annoyance.


----------



## Jena (Mar 17, 2012)

Vault said:


> Irish people drink Guinness Jena  I assure, it isn't green. It's such a horrible drink as well


That's the point. 
"Irish"-Americans drink green beer on St. Patrick's day.


Big shock: it tastes like anus.

Guinness...
I don't really like beer to begin with but Guinness tastes so cheap and disgusting. We always have it at family functions because it is cheap. Blech.
Still slightly better than beer/wine in a box, though. Which of course we also always have.



Magnum Bookworm said:


> Just read an article about St Patrick's Day on Cracked. I think drinking green beer was the #1 annoyance.


I'm going to have to look that up...I haven't been to Cracked in a while. I usually read it while I'm at work but I had actual stuff to do this week so I didn't get a chance.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 17, 2012)

What's wrong with Guiness it's good :|


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 17, 2012)

I don't like Beer but I don't get how Guinness tastes cheap.


----------



## Narcissus (Mar 17, 2012)

Kung-Fu Panda 2
Raiting: *A*

As most people know, it's rare that a sequel is either as good as or better. And thus I'm pretty damn impressed with this sequel. It does an amazing job of further developing Po and Tigeress (she goes from hating him the most to caring about him the most), and gives its villain more depth than Tai Lung had, to the point where I felt pity for him.

The animation is top notch and the action is great. The fireworks as a weapon was a nice touch, especially when Po starts redirecting them.

So really good movie, and another example that a sequel can be just as good, or better than, the original.


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 17, 2012)

I don't like Guinness at all. 

Off to Manhattan to drink beer like an idiot.


----------



## Vault (Mar 17, 2012)

Guinness is horrible, however having 5 pints it's a good night. However it always makes me sleepy, that and Stella.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 17, 2012)

man if you think Guinness is horrible then you haven't had beer that is actually terrible 

snobby Brits


----------



## Nakor (Mar 17, 2012)

Jena said:


> Guinness...
> I don't really like beer to begin with but Guinness tastes so cheap and disgusting. We always have it at family functions because it is cheap. Blech.
> Still slightly better than beer/wine in a box, though. Which of course we also always have.


I take it you live in the UK somewhere? In the states, Guinness is not considered cheap. PBR is. 



Violent By Design said:


> I don't like Guinness at all.
> 
> Off to Manhattan to drink beer like an idiot.



I don't like Guinness either.

Off to DC to drink like an idiot.

I'm part Scottish, is that close enough?


----------



## Parallax (Mar 17, 2012)

man you guys are out drinking early.  I wont be able to go out till 10pm :[


----------



## Detective (Mar 17, 2012)

Residents of the NF Theatre! I have returned! 





Jena said:


> Big shock: it tastes like anus.



My curiosity begs me to ask this, but is your comparison based on a metaphorical statement or are you speaking from actual experience? 





Ennoea said:


> I don't like Beer but I don't get how Guinness tastes cheap.



I don't drink at all myself(or smoke... the lack of both vices keeps my mind sharp) but I thought that a higher priced commodity would have an extra quality taste/flavour or refinery to it if you had to spend a premium just to get it.

In conclusion, on my last date of posting here before my week off, I observed that Stunna had a particular avatar and set theme he was sporting. It is almost a week later and I have noticed that he has the same set still on display. This is both shocking and unprecedented for a user who changes sets more often than super models or women in general change clothes.

I don't know what I should make of this discovery.





P.S: I went straight to the source and asked the man himself. Apparently he changed it and then reverted it back. This could be a sign of a bi-polar personality shift or just that Stunna's creativity has stagnated for the time being. Somebody inspire him!


----------



## Rukia (Mar 17, 2012)

Guinness is decent.  You guys are just pussies.  I was in Dublin last year and spent about 4 hours visiting the factory.  Pretty fascinating tour.  I didn't get to spend as much time exploring because the people I was with wanted to spend a lot of time at the Guinness store.

Newcastle is where it's at though.  A beer for the gods.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 17, 2012)

Detective stop posting with your username at the end, we know you posted it.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 17, 2012)

Prometheus keeps looking better and better.


----------



## Kobe (Mar 17, 2012)

*Nisemonogatari*


Unlimited Rulebook: This will never end. 


Why did Senjougahara cut her hair


----------



## Detective (Mar 17, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Detective stop posting with your username at the end, we know you posted it.



I know that you know that I posted it. I'm pretty sure that CMX may also know as well.

It's actually an inside joke and partial rebellious action. I use it at the end of my posts to act in place of what would have been my actual smiley emoticon had an overreaching and petulant Mod not already used the smiley I had proposed two years ago and renamed it in their honour. It's also a rather original way of adding a signature to the end of my posts.



P.S:


----------



## Stunna (Mar 17, 2012)

Nisemonogatari... I've never seen that movie.


----------



## Kobe (Mar 17, 2012)

Of course you didn't see it, it's 18+


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 17, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Prometheus keeps looking better and better.



The sheer amount of quality actors in the film is unreal. The ball is in old man Ridley's court now. Let's hope that he saved some of that original Alien magic


----------



## Detective (Mar 17, 2012)

Kobe said:


> Of course you didn't see it, it's 18+



We will all look fondly back on this post in three years when Stunna finally gets granted Konoha Bath House access, and laugh heartily to ourselves.


... then take a moment to realize that we still have not figured out a way to quit NF.

/End BrokeBack.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 17, 2012)

*8 1/2*
This movie is incredible. Funny, charming, depressing, pathetic at times. It is all these things because that is what we are as people and how we go about creating things. Marcello Mastroianni is so good in this movie. This film makes you want to create things while at the same time makes you terrified of the process. 

*Ghost Dog: Way of the Samurai*
I never really think about Forest Whitaker that much but that dude can command a film like no ones business. The modern Le Samourai with some laugh out loud humor thrown in from the Italian supporting cast. Yeah I think I am going to be checking out more of this Jim Jarmusch guy over the weeks and months. Awesome film.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 17, 2012)

New Abraham Lincoln Vampire Hunter Trailer.  I'm not interested in the film.  Mary Elizabeth Winstead is the only thing that excites me about it.  But she has barely appeared so far.


----------



## Detective (Mar 17, 2012)

Rukia said:


> New Abraham Lincoln Vampire Hunter Trailer.  I'm not interested in the film.  Mary Elizabeth Winstead is the only thing that excites me about it.  But she has barely appeared so far.



MEW is so :ho +  + :33 + 

However, I am rather curious Rukia. Is she one of the esteemed females you hold in high enough regard, that you would drink their bath water?

I heard you have a list and check it twice occasionally.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 17, 2012)

Silent House: B-

Too predictable, but pretty solid suspense. Review probably will be up tomorrow.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Mar 17, 2012)

Rukia said:


> New Abraham Lincoln Vampire Hunter Trailer.  I'm not interested in the film.  Mary Elizabeth Winstead is the only thing that excites me about it.  But she has barely appeared so far.



My Dad said the book was alright.

Sounds a bit insane actually. Then again, I thought the same about The Dresden Files before I read them. Turned out to be really awesome .


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Mar 17, 2012)

Magnolia...
Had some good ideas but WAAAY too messy and too long.


----------



## Yasha (Mar 17, 2012)

Detective said:


> I know that you know that I posted it. I'm pretty sure that CMX may also know as well.
> 
> It's actually an inside joke and partial rebellious action. I use it at the end of my posts to act in place of what would have been my actual smiley emoticon had an overreaching and petulant Mod not already used the smiley I had proposed two years ago and renamed it in their honour. It's also a rather original way of adding a signature to the end of my posts.




*The Grey*

Some pretty horrible survival skills shown here. No wonder everyone dies. Though not too realistic, it's interesting enough to keep me engaged for 2 hours.

7.5/10


*Moteki aka Love Strikes*

I realized most of my favourite Japanese movies are either adapted from novels (Tokyo Tower, Akunin, Confession) or from manga (NANA, Solanin, 20th Century Boys). Moteki, which is based on the eponymous manga, is the latest gem I found. It's a story about love told from a herbivorous male's perspective. Moteki is a term that means a period of a sudden rise in popularity with the opposite sex. 

The characters are well-written and human enough to be empathized with. It's interesting to see how their relationships change each of them in a subtle way. Not sure how the manga ends, but I wish they had gone with a more bittersweet ending in the movie to make the point that you don't always get what you want in real life (as they did with Rumiko) and karma is a bitch and a loser like Fujimoto doesn't deserve the busty Masami-chan!!! 

Recommended. 


9/10


*The Man Without a Face*

Mel Gibson's debut work as a director. Not bad.

6.5/10


----------



## Gabe (Mar 17, 2012)

John Carter Of Mars 7/10 good movie i enjoyed it a lot


----------



## Detective (Mar 17, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Detective stop posting with your username at the end, we know you posted it.



Looks like Yasha has already taken it to the next level. NF does not realize the capacity for awesomeness and internet baddassery that has been unleashed! 



Yasha said:


> 100% Awesomely Badass Post. Nothing Else Needs To Be Said.



The P-P-Power Of Gray Skull Is In This Smiley! 

ThunderCats Ho!

By Your Powers Combined, I Am Captain PlanetDetective!

Only This Emoticon Can Prevent Forest Fires!

I Shall Use It For Good! Your The Best, Yasha!
​


----------



## Jena (Mar 18, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> I don't like Beer but I don't get how Guinness tastes cheap.


Maybe I've just been spoiled. My uncle makes his own beer and pretty much everything else now tastes bad in comparison.



Nakor said:


> I take it you live in the UK somewhere? In the states, Guinness is not considered cheap. PBR is.


No, I'm from the US.



*Leprechaun 3*
10/10
A masterpiece of cinema.


----------



## Narcissus (Mar 18, 2012)

Jena said:


> *Leprechaun 3*
> 10/10
> A masterpiece of cinema.



I can actually admit to being able to watch the Leprechaun movie for pure laughter value.

Seriously, I can never stop laughing when I watch them.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Mar 18, 2012)

There will be blood 
9/10
Would give it a ten if it wasnt for Dano...


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 18, 2012)

Dano was great. I don't get the hate for him in that movie. Also, TWBB is one of the few movies where the religious parts didn't annoy me.

*The Day After Tomorrow*

Emmerich ur da best! \m/



Taleran said:


> THIS YEAR IS NOW ON LIKE DONKEY KONG



I am ready!



GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> Fargo
> Great Movie
> 9/10
> I would give it a ten if it wasnt for the ending - where the message of the film is given right to our faces... and if it wasnt for the storyline with the asian dude which felt kinda irrelevant.



It's thanks to that scene that Marge realizes that Jerry has been lying to her.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 18, 2012)

Danno is supposed to be annoying cunt if you hate him the MOVIE IS WORKING!


Prometheus: The title of this film refers to Ridley Scott himself, stealing back his fire and inspiration as a film maker. GODDAMN I AM SO FUCKING EXCITED. FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK YES!


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Mar 18, 2012)

I didnt hate his character. I dont really hate characters who are supposed to be annoying but I felt like he was overracting in the scenes where he releases demons and shit. It felt unreal and not convincing.

About fargo, ashes you are right it I didnt think about that back when I watched it.. yes that scene was essential.


----------



## Vault (Mar 18, 2012)

Unreal and unconvincing? That is wrong, alot of pastors exorcise demons that way. The reactions are identical, I have had the misfortune of going to these kind of churches.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 18, 2012)

> but I felt like he was overracting in the scenes where he releases demons and shit.



Seen plenty like him.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 18, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HHcHYisZFLU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 18, 2012)

geeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat  out of here ghost!


----------



## Rukia (Mar 18, 2012)

This seems like a good day to watch Alien.


----------



## Vault (Mar 18, 2012)

Funny, i was thinking the exact same thing.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Mar 18, 2012)

Tokyo Fist
Shit was sick, although I didnt understand completely what Tsukamoto wanted to say...


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 18, 2012)

Tomorrow I have school so fuck I can't watch movies.


----------



## Detective (Mar 18, 2012)

TittyNipple said:


> Tomorrow I have school so fuck I can't watch movies.



Ah, I remember those days. Now I replace the word school with work, and am pretty much in the same boat.. at least until later on in the week.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 18, 2012)

*L?on: The Professional: B+*

This is one action film where I was actually disappointed when the drama and dialogue ceased and the gunfire resumed. It wasn't bad or anything (though L?on appears to be capable of teleportation or something); it's that the relationship between him and Mathilda is so interesting. In a weird way. I wish the movie had resolved what was clearly wrong with her. The other characters were alright, though I never really gelled with Oldman as the villain. Yeah, the crazy, cultured villain who shouts for no reason... never seen that one before.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 18, 2012)

*Down By Law*
Three good eggs = One great film.


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 18, 2012)

Oldman was cool in Leon 



Vault said:


> Unreal and unconvincing? That is wrong, alot of pastors exorcise demons that way. The reactions are identical, I have had the misfortune of going to these kind of churches.





Ennoea said:


> Seen plenty like him.



And I thought England was a cool place


----------



## Nakor (Mar 18, 2012)

Detective said:


> Ah, I remember those days. Now I replace the word school with work, and am pretty much in the same boat.. at least until later on in the week.



Why can't you watch movies if you have work tomorrow?


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 18, 2012)

lol Detective has his own emoticon.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 18, 2012)

Not yet, but he will.


----------



## Jena (Mar 18, 2012)

Stunna your set is making my panties vibrate.


----------



## Samavarti (Mar 18, 2012)

*Nobody Knows* ~ 9/10

Excellent film, even though the plot, about children whose mother abandons in search of her own happiness, is filled with depressing situations, it avoids becoming a cheap drama, and is narreted in a rather cold and impartial manner, which doesn't reduce the emotional imapct in the least.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 18, 2012)

> a cheap drama,



From now on just substitute War Horse for Cheap Drama.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 18, 2012)

Jena said:


> Stunna your set is making my panties vibrate.


Now that this reaction has finally been attained I can ascend to another plane of existence.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 18, 2012)

Idris Elba looks like Will.I.Am.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 18, 2012)

Someone get on that desperately needed biopic.


----------



## Detective (Mar 18, 2012)

Nakor said:


> Why can't you watch movies if you have work tomorrow?



My days are rather long and intricate with regards to details, so that when I get home, I usually only have enough time to catch up on relevant news events, technology updates, political situations around the world that may escalate to the point where I have to get involved, local sales of various products and commodity, fight crime & injustice, review the weather forecast for the next 5 days, making sweet consistent love to the femme fatale of the week, epic posting on NF and getting into random yet hilarious conversations with CMX and company, eating food, watching television shows on my PC via streaming links from that one site that is the greatest known secret on the net, and sleeping. 

So as you can see, although it's not the busiest schedule known to man, I don't have much time to dedicate to a good 90 min to 2 hour long film, at least until Friday. I also like to research the film(usually by tracking it's production and marketing) before making a decision to watch it. Because time is money and I don't like to waste it. In the glorious words of that wise old man:



			
				Hans Moleman from The Simpsons said:
			
		

> "You took away 4 minutes of my life, and I want them back. [Pauses for 5 seconds]  Aww, I'd only just waste them anyway... "



 



ThePseudo said:


> lol Detective has his own emoticon.





Stunna said:


> Not yet, but he will.



Yes... it's all coming together rather nicely now. Good... Good. 



Jena said:


> Stunna your set is making my panties vibrate.





Stunna said:


> Now that this reaction has finally been attained I can ascend to another plane of existence.



I must say that I am extremely proud of your achievements in such a small amount of time, Stunna. But remember, the journey is never over and you can always learn something new. Be a student of life and you shall have no limits to what you can become.

Obviously now that you have the ability to wet panties to the point of vibrating force, the next step is to cause city leveling Tsunami's to spontaneously burst forth from the vajayjay region whenever you make a post. The same logic can be applied in real life. We can setup a conference call if you have any further questions, but I think you'll level up in no time at all. 





Ennoea said:


> Idris Elba looks like Will.I.Am.



If it weren't for that time tested fact that although a user may have a feminine name on the internet, they will most likely be a man, I would hypothetically say that your level of astute observation would be enticing/and or a turn on to someone in my line of work.  But since I'm not saying this, a bullet has been dodged.



*P.S:* The  emoticon is free for all who wish to use it. The best practice for it's use is after posting something epic. The results will be spectacular, efficient and stylish at the same time.


----------



## Vault (Mar 18, 2012)

*Alien - 10/10*

I pray that Prometheus is just as good as this masterpiece. The movie is just so suspenseful, the atmosphere of the movie is almost tangible, just amazing. 

*Sword of Doom (Criterion) - 9.5/10 *

The antagonist or should i say protagonist has no redeeming qualities about him whatsoever. His evil, simple as, he randomly kills, kills the mother of his child (who he stole from another man mind you before he killed him)while the baby is only a couple months old and abandons the child. Bastard through and through. However the movie is so layered and i love how all the little sub-plots are woven and intertwine as the film progresses. Brilliant performances by everyone but the stands out being the fantastic piece of directing by Okamoto and some of the cinematography in that movie. Absolutely breathtaking.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 18, 2012)

Alien:  A+


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 18, 2012)

21 Jump Street: A-

I laughed a lot and the "surprise cameo" was awesome. I LOVED the jab at remakes in the movie.

My only complaints were minor, but the love story was awkward (dude, she's in HIGH SCHOOL!) and they didnt know what to do with that teacher who is attracted to Channing Tatum. The joke begins with her being eccentric, but morphs into her attraction for Tatum and then she just is batshit insane at the end. 

But I thought it was surprisingly creative with its jokes and as I said, I laughed a lot. Jonah Hill, I forgive you for "The Sitter". But not you Channing Tatum. You've done far too many awful movies... (that I havent seen)


----------



## Nakor (Mar 18, 2012)

I enjoyed it for all the same reasons as you MH. The love story was really awkward, especially the moment at the end of the movie. 

Channing has been on a roll lately though. He was good in Haywire and now 21 Jump Street. I also heard he actually showed some emotion in The Vow.


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 18, 2012)

Was Channing capable of showing any hint of emotion in the film, MH?


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Mar 18, 2012)

Vault said:


> *Alien - 10/10*
> 
> I pray that Prometheus is just as good as this masterpiece. The movie is just so suspenseful, the atmosphere of the movie is almost tangible, just amazing.



That new Prometheus trailer was epic. And that little speech I watched last week with Guy Pierce was awesome as well.Glad to see Noomi in another role too .

On a side note, I put Game of Thrones on hold at the library. I read a preview on Amazon. It was just as good as the show, and I can't wait for that. I'll just read ahead .


----------



## Detective (Mar 18, 2012)

Nakor said:


> I also heard he actually showed some emotion in The Vow.



Even a cactus blistering in the intense sunlight of the hottest deserts of the world, is still capable of retaining some degree of water. That's right, Channing Tatum was just compared to a cactus. His acting more often than not shares some of the same characteristics.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Mar 18, 2012)

Tatum was actually a decent actor? Damn, the end of the world must be this year .


----------



## Detective (Mar 18, 2012)

Magnum Bookworm said:


> Damn, the end of the world must be this year .




​


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Mar 18, 2012)

I haven't  even seen that movie yet. Heard it was really bad, except for the special effects.. Might just fast forward to see the pretty pictures .


----------



## Detective (Mar 18, 2012)

Magnum Bookworm said:


> I haven't  even seen that movie yet. Heard it was really bad, except for the special effects.. Might just fast forward to see the pretty pictures .



Honestly Bro, it's not worth your time. If I were to make a comparison, it would be Final Destination, only there is no where on Earth you could run, because the Earth was after you, so your basically fucked unless you had a space shuttle.

The following is for your viewing and financial money saving pleasure...

[YOUTUBE]tof4-bddChk[/YOUTUBE]
​
*P.S:* I would like to add to the comparison and state for the record that it would be Final Destination... directed by Michael Bay.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 18, 2012)

*Brazil: A-*

Wow, I freaking love this film's portrayal of a totalitarian government. While they are intimidating in that they can barge into your house at any moment, arrest you, kill you, and then fine your family members for your death; they due so not out of malice, but out of pure ignorance and buffoonery. I really liked how absurd and profound it could be simultaneously.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 18, 2012)

I read a review where someone compared Tatum to a young Brando, how the standards have fallen. Is the US really that desperate for an American hero that they'll hype up any third rate actor? If Marky Mark can become an A lister then anyone can I guess.

Brazil is fantastic, the scene where he's taken to the office where they are committing mass murder is one of the most haunting scenes I've seen on film.


----------



## Detective (Mar 18, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> I read a review where someone compared Tatum to a young Brando, how the standards have fallen.



That is an understatement.

Next they will be comparing young Logan Lerman of Percy Jackson fame... by which I mean infamy and saying he is the next Leonardo DiCaprio. Once he turns 18 in a couple years, he will no doubt be courted to star in a film called Conception(and learn a few things along the way).



> Is the US really that desperate for an American hero that they'll hype up any third rate actor?



Can you just imagine the shitstorm that no doubt occurred after Batman Begins was released and people realized that Christian Bale was technically an alien/foreign citizen in America?


----------



## Rukia (Mar 18, 2012)

Magnum Bookworm said:


> That new Prometheus trailer was epic.


Which new trailer?  There were several.  The IMAX teaser, the international trailer, or the North American trailer?


----------



## Jena (Mar 19, 2012)

*Dragonheart-* lol I remember when I was like 7 this movie was the shit and I thought it was really good and deep and stuff/10



dem special effects
dat sean connery


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 19, 2012)

Hollywood:

Ancient Greeks: British Accent
Gods: British Accents
Romans: British Accents
People on Mars: British Accents
Vikings: Scottish Accents
Dragons: Scottish Accents
Dastardly Villain in every movie: British Accent


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 19, 2012)

Brazil is great. More people should watch it. Enno, you should enforce you list more 

^ There was also that movie with Irons, Streep, Close etc where they casted British and US actors to play Chilean characters  Banderas was the only non-fuck up among the main cast.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 19, 2012)

What do you guys think of Scarlet's Russian accent for Avengers?


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 19, 2012)




----------



## Ennoea (Mar 19, 2012)

> What do you guys think of Scarlet's Russian accent for Avengers?



Knightley was impressed by her skill.


----------



## Vault (Mar 19, 2012)

After watching Alien again yesterday I can clearly see what this movie is about. I'm not as excited anymore. Which is a good thing I suppose.


----------



## Whimsy (Mar 19, 2012)

It's still going to be amazing I reckon


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 19, 2012)

I will never watch Aliens.


----------



## Vault (Mar 19, 2012)

Watch Alien instead Pseudo


----------



## Rukia (Mar 19, 2012)

Vault said:


> After watching Alien again yesterday I can clearly see what this movie is about. I'm not as excited anymore. Which is a good thing I suppose.


Do you think there will be a villain inside the research group?  I think subterfuge is a must for a movie like this.  Ash was brilliant in Alien.

The research group is probably funded by Weyland Corp AKA the original Cerberus.


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 19, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OXd_39nK97k&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rukia (Mar 19, 2012)

Vault said:


> After watching Alien again yesterday I can clearly see what this movie is about. I'm not as excited anymore. Which is a good thing I suppose.


Really?  It made me more excited.



ThePseudo said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OXd_39nK97k&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


Looks good.

2012.  The year of Theron?


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 19, 2012)

Movie looks good. I hope Thor and Kristen bring their "A" game.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 19, 2012)




----------



## Ennoea (Mar 19, 2012)

Theron will be the best thing about the film.


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 19, 2012)

Water is wet.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 19, 2012)

Speaking of great actresses, what is Thandie Newton up to? I hope she's not still wasting her talent away.


----------



## Vault (Mar 19, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Do you think there will be a villain inside the research group?  I think subterfuge is a must for a movie like this.  Ash was brilliant in Alien.
> 
> The research group is probably funded by Weyland Corp AKA the original Cerberus.



Hope its not Fassbender  Way too obvious and Fassbender just looks too innocent as a android :rofl While Ash was a tool through and through. Fucking Weyland Corp  



Rukia said:


> Really?  It made me more excited.
> 
> Looks good.
> 
> 2012.  The year of Theron?



Really? Let's collate the facts.  


*Spoiler*: __ 




1)The same alien ship which the Nostromo visited is most likely the same ship which Prometheus is going to explore. In the trailer it will be headed for earth but we see it explode and crash, meaning it didn't go anywhere. 

2) The fossilised space jockey in the first film is probably the one we saw in the trailer. 

3) It would make sense that the only way Ash knew about the xenomorphs is that they have encountered them before, i.e Prometheus had a run in with the life form before. It doesnt make sense how they would have waited so long to explore the planetoid and to explore with people who arent fully trained in the field unless they were just being used as fodder.

4) Also isn't it funny how both the space jockey and Weyland tried to weaponise the xenomorphs :rofl


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 19, 2012)

I'm not sure Vault, esp since Ridley has outright stated it's not a prequel to Alien.


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 19, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Speaking of great actresses, what is Thandie Newton up to? I hope she's not still wasting her talent away.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ldZElZRUzG0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stunna (Mar 19, 2012)

ThePseudo said:


> I will never watch Aliens.



Why would you _not_ watch it.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 19, 2012)

I think the difference in this case is knowing that doesn't affect the power of Alien because of the Parameters of that story. 

Also because it is a prequel of the universe not of the specific characters or moments from the original.


----------



## Vault (Mar 19, 2012)

It could be red herring.

Enno Im more interested in the Space Jockey war. The universe of "Alien"  has so much potential


----------



## Rukia (Mar 19, 2012)

Weyland Corp has been indoctrinated?  

I still think the Space Jockey's are mysterious enough for me to be curious about their background.

Most of your theory sounds pretty good.  But I have heard the same thing as Ennoea.  That the prequel is only loosely tied to the original.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 19, 2012)

How can you guys honestly think that after these trailers?

The font, the music, the way the title appears, the FONT, the way it is shot, the ships everything SCREAMS Alien.


----------



## Vault (Mar 19, 2012)

Red Herring Rukia  

Like Taleran said, the Alien universe already built something so large in the space of 2 films that it might not necessarily be a Alien prequel but the things which will happen in Prometheus might actually affect the future of humanity in the later years. For example the Prometheus space jockey sending a distress beacon to the mother-ship/home-world and years later them coming for earth :ho After winning the war ofcourse.


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 19, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Why would you _not_ watch it.



Because it looks like a cheesy action movie.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 19, 2012)

Aliens isn't close to as good as Alien but it is still an entertaining movie. Terminator was always where Cameron really shined.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 19, 2012)

Taleran said:


> How can you guys honestly think that after these trailers?


I know.  I'm trying to think outside the box here.  The obvious conclusions are exactly that.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Vault.  I don't know what David's role will be.  But it seems odd that he is involved in the mission.  I can't see any reason for Weyland Corp to include him on the project unless they wanted him to be a loyal chess piece.

I heard the other members of the crew are asleep for like two years and the robot David is left to his own devices during that time.  Maybe he starts to think for himself?  I don't know.  It's unclear.

Based on an interview with Fassbender... it sounds like the other members of the crew know he is a robot and treat him poorly as a result.  That might be hard to watch.


----------



## Vault (Mar 19, 2012)

Rukia said:


> I know.  I'm trying to think outside the box here.  The obvious conclusions are exactly that.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I really hope nothing happens to him  I know Idris is already doomed  I hope at least Fassbender survives and he isn't the saboteur. We all know how much Scott loves his strong female archetypes so it might be another lone female survivor.

I hope he does start to rationalise things himself


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 19, 2012)

ThePseudo said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OXd_39nK97k&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]



Cons: Kristen Stewart

Pros: Pretty much everything else.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 19, 2012)

Reminder.  This is the other Snow White trailer.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kpLVO396eHs[/YOUTUBE]

Which one are you going to see?


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 19, 2012)

ThePseudo said:


> Because it looks like a cheesy action movie.



It's regarded as one of the best sequels and for a good reason. I don't know who said it in this thread, this movie is like a wet dream coming true. It has everything that makes a great action flick. Cameron has made some weaker movies, like True Lies or Avatar (or Piranha 2 ), but this isn't one of them.

And I hope you've seen T1 and T2


----------



## Whimsy (Mar 19, 2012)

I've seen the Mirror, Mirror trailer far too many times for my own good. They seem to put it before every film I've seen in the last few months


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 19, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Reminder.  This is the other Snow White trailer.



Looks stupid.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 19, 2012)

Whimsy said:


> I've seen the Mirror, Mirror trailer far too many times for my own good. They seem to put it before every film I've seen in the last few months


Battleship is the crap trailer I always seem to be stuck with.  You have clearly had it worse.  



Cyphon said:


> Looks stupid.


I agree.


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 19, 2012)

*The Other Guys*

When this movie first came out I thought it was going to be trash and was pleasantly surprised. I don't think it is that funny as you watch it (if by yourself at least) but there are so many quotables. I am not sure I can think of a movie with more good quotables in it. Jackson and The Rock were perfect in their small dose we were given. Supporting cast was also solid, especially Michael Keaton and his TLC references 

This is one of the movies where I like Will Ferrell and he is about as hit and miss as it gets. There are times I don't think he is funny in the least bit and times I love him. Wahlberg isn't made for comedy but his role in this played well with Ferrell. 

I would give it anywhere from like a 7.5-9.5/10. On my own I would rate it lower but with friends or discussing it with them it has a lot more appeal.


----------



## Whimsy (Mar 19, 2012)

The dwarf joke lines


----------



## Stunna (Mar 19, 2012)

Terminator 2 > Alien > Terminator > Aliens


----------



## Whimsy (Mar 19, 2012)

ThePseudo said:


> Because it looks like a cheesy action movie.



Do you explode if you see an action film or something? It won't hurt you.


----------



## Vault (Mar 19, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Terminator 2 > Alien > Terminator > Aliens



Alien is a better film, but thats not taking anything away for T2


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 19, 2012)

Aliens is in no way cheesy whatsoever, it's one of the best Sci Fi Action films ever made.



> The font, the music, the way the title appears, the FONT, the way it is shot, the ships everything SCREAMS Alien.



I feel it's been done intentionally to get the Alien crowd, let's be honest here, I'm sure Ridley had to sign up for a lot of concession to get the project off the ground. The ship scenes do look like an upgraded Alien but when it's not broke

As for Mirror Mirror, love potion? That screams cheap cable porn.


----------



## Vault (Mar 19, 2012)

Just watched the Snow White trailer. Wtf is up with the Mind heist-esque score


----------



## Taleran (Mar 19, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Terminator 2 > Alien > Terminator > Aliens



Alien > Terminator > Aliens > T2


----------



## Vault (Mar 19, 2012)

Its amazing how Mind Heist has completely changed the trailer score scene  It seems every trailer must utilise it in some way.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 19, 2012)

Taleran said:


> Alien > Terminator > Aliens > T2


This.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 19, 2012)

> Its amazing how Mind Heist has completely changed the trailer score scene



The guys that edit the trailers just love it. It used to be effective but now that every trailer does it, it has lost its edge.


----------



## Whimsy (Mar 19, 2012)

At least it isn't as jarring as using the Moon theme for the Iron Lady trailer


----------



## Vault (Mar 19, 2012)

DatFassbender  Apparently his dating his Shame co-star that Nicole something girl.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 19, 2012)

green lantern 

3/10 movie was ass


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 19, 2012)

Nicole Beharie? Their scenes were so great. So much chemistry...and apparently not just on the screen


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 19, 2012)

*The [Baby?] Sitter - 3.5/10*

Kinda had funny parts.

Sprinkled in there.

Amongst the fifteen pounds of shit.


----------



## Vault (Mar 19, 2012)

αshɘs said:


> Nicole Beharie? Their scenes were so great. So much chemistry...and apparently not just on the screen



Yeah that's her.


*Spoiler*: __ 









They look good together


----------



## Whimsy (Mar 19, 2012)

The top half and bottom half of his clothes are so mismatched


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 19, 2012)

Hunger Games reviews are looking pretty positive, though the comparison to The Matrix was a strange one.


----------



## Whimsy (Mar 19, 2012)

The Matrix?


----------



## Vault (Mar 19, 2012)

Whimsy said:


> The top half and bottom half of his clothes are so mismatched



I know  He looks really nice up top but that bottom half


----------



## Whimsy (Mar 19, 2012)

Horrific isn't it 

I didn't know people still wore deliberately ripped jeans.


----------



## Vault (Mar 19, 2012)

Also the turtle shell Adidas  Oh man i used to love those trainers


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 19, 2012)

*In the Line of Fire - 7.5/10*

Man, I'm on some Clint Eastwood kick or something. 

I enjoyed the cat-and-mouse game between Malkovich and Eastwood in this baby.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 19, 2012)

Fassbender is about to bring the bum look back


----------



## Whimsy (Mar 19, 2012)

Vault said:


> Also the turtle shell Adidas  Oh man i used to love those trainers



Same 

I might bring them back


----------



## Jena (Mar 19, 2012)

Fassbender is sexy as fuck.
I don't think any of you know.
So I'm telling you.
He's sexy.

He's also naked in _Shame_, or so I've heard.


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 19, 2012)

Vault said:


> Yeah that's her.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Goddamn Fassbender! I ain't even mad. 

Hope they last.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 19, 2012)

*J. Edgar - 6/10*

It was kinda all right. I couldn't follow the "story" very well. It didn't make much cohesive sense. 

The acting was good, I guess, but who watches a movie for the acting? I don't. If it's good it's good; if it's not that great I can't really tell; if it sucks it sucks.

Very homoerotic.


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 19, 2012)

*Kaze no Stigma*

Finished the final episode today. It is a pretty shitty anime with only one reasonably good character (Ren). Action, powers, story was all kind of weak. I don't plan on looking into season 2. 

2/5 maybe.


----------



## Vault (Mar 19, 2012)

Pseudo me too mate.


----------



## Samavarti (Mar 19, 2012)

*Porco Rosso* ~ 9/10

Extremely enjoyable, with this light hearted feeling that made me kept smiling during the most pats of the movie, the charactes are very charming, the OST really helps to set the mood the Italian setting perfectly, this is definitely among my favorites ghilbi movies.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 19, 2012)

Why would you even be mad :|


----------



## Vault (Mar 19, 2012)

They are a good couple  

Also i have been meaning to ask but have you watched The sword of Doom?


----------



## Parallax (Mar 19, 2012)

nome

can't say that i have


----------



## Vault (Mar 19, 2012)

I recommend it to you  

So get cracking mate


----------



## Stunna (Mar 19, 2012)

Taleran said:


> Alien > Terminator > Aliens > T2



I prefer T2 over all those /kanyeshrug. 

And lol at vault and pseudo.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 19, 2012)

ok Vault I will put in on my list.


----------



## Vault (Mar 19, 2012)

I bet your list is incredibly long  But seriously, its one of the most visually pleasing films i have seen in awhile. It's sad that more films in the trilogy weren't made, it was meant to be a trilogy so it has a very abrupt ending.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 19, 2012)

My list is pretty crazy and it's being put on hold so that I can read a few things, watching March Madness, NBA games, and playing ME3.  But I will try to watch a new movie this week.


----------



## Vault (Mar 19, 2012)

Can it by any chance be Sword of Doom?  Im really interested in your thoughts about it. Also try watch the criterion version ofcourse 

And i tried looking for Down by Law, couldn't find it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 19, 2012)

I thought I was the only person who watched _Sword of Doom_?


----------



## Vault (Mar 19, 2012)

What did you think CMX?


----------



## Rukia (Mar 19, 2012)

Looks good.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jh1fuecA2Pw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tyrion (Mar 19, 2012)

American Gangster 7/10

Russel Crowe's performance was totally shit. Honestly, it's like he didn't give a flying fuck about the movie when he was acting. Totally dull, boring ass character. The rest of the cast were fine, Denzel seemed a bit iffy in some of the scenes though, too much use of "my man" followed by a smile.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 19, 2012)

Anyone here watch the leaked first episode of Korra?


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 19, 2012)

Yea, it was good, not great.


----------



## Vault (Mar 19, 2012)

So was the original episode of Last Airbender.


----------



## Yasha (Mar 19, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Looks good.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jh1fuecA2Pw[/YOUTUBE]



Kristen Stewart is second only to Keira Knightley, if you know what I mean.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 19, 2012)

Vault said:


> What did you think CMX?


 One of the best non-Toshiro Mifune samurai movies.

*8/10*


----------



## Stunna (Mar 19, 2012)

>sends Chris Hemsworth into forest b/c he's one of the few that can do so and live
>follows him with no apparent difficulty

lol, no, but it looks cool.


----------



## Vault (Mar 19, 2012)

You mean one of the best non-Akira Kurosawa samurai films. Because Mifune is in the film, his Sawada, the samurai who kills most of the shinsengumi and scares Ryunosuke. 

Its easily a 9 man


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 19, 2012)

Hellraiser 7: C+

Maybe B-. Much better than 6, but nowhere near as good as 1 and 5.


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 19, 2012)

*Battle Royale*

Read the book a couple of years ago, didn't really get the hype. I thought it was alright, but it lacked something special, that would make it memorable. I was curious if the movie would pass the test...

The beginning certainly wasn't promising save for the USSR esque opening theme and the girl smiling. The slowmos, the music, the atmosphere. It was too much. And it didn't really get better. This movie managed to out-melodrama the source material and the acting was very theatrical. I know these are common in asian stuff, but it doesn't mean I'll always tolerate it.

The music was great, but totally out of place. Had it been in a space opera, a mecha movie or a Ghibli movie it could have worked.

I know the source material asked for an "epic" adaptation, but sometimes creators need to restrain themselves, otherwise the end result will have an opposite effect.

Come on, that Vivaldi part was so cheap


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 19, 2012)

Vault said:


> You mean one of the best non-Akira Kurosawa samurai films. Because Mifune is in the film, his Sawada, the samurai who kills most of the shinsengumi and scares Ryunosuke.
> 
> Its easily a 9 man


 He was?

Well it has been a decade or so since I saw that movie. 

All I 'member is, the guy with the giant forehead was in it. And that guy is pretty badass--I've seen a number of his films.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 19, 2012)

THANK YOU.

I knew I couldn't be the only one here who didn't think Battle Royale was all that.


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 19, 2012)

On a more positive note, today I finally listened to shoegaze after people mentioning it here a couple of times. 

Loveless by My Bloody Valentine

Fascinating album.


----------



## Vault (Mar 19, 2012)

CMX, He has a small role in the film, his just this uber powerful samurai who trolls the whole Shinsengumi when it's snowing. One of the best scene of the film.

Ashes its amazing isn't it  One of the greatest album, if not the greatest.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 19, 2012)

Totally agree Ashes.  I also really enjoyed Battle Royale.





Yasha said:


> Kristen Stewart is second only to Keira Knightley, if you know what I mean.



I know.  Stewart is gorgeous.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 19, 2012)

I vaguely recall that scene now that I think about it.


----------



## Detective (Mar 19, 2012)

ThePseudo said:


> Goddamn Fassbender! I ain't even mad.
> 
> Hope they last.



He was dating Zoe Kravitz, the daughter of Lenny Kravitz before her. Based on reasonable logic, one could come to the deduction that Fassbender prefers really young bi-racial and/or women of African American descent. Cause he's got game and that's how he rolls. CMX is no doubt jealous right now.





Vault said:


> Just watched the Snow White trailer. Wtf is up with the Mind heist-esque score



They have already planted the thought in your head that this film will still be able to hold your attention despite the lead being Kristin Stewart. 

Sorry Vault, but you got Inception'd Bro... from a trailer.... Oh shit.











​


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 19, 2012)

Review of Silent House is up and in sig.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 19, 2012)

I think Hans Zimmer does great work.


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 19, 2012)

Fassbender knows where it's at.


----------



## Detective (Mar 19, 2012)

Rukia said:


> I think Hans Zimmer does great work.



This was a rather random comment Rukia, but that's cool.

If however you were trying to make conversation based on my stylish insertion of Mind Heist into my previous post when I explained how Vault got Inception'd.... I must sadly let you down and relay that Mind Heist was created by Zach Hemsey.











​


----------



## Gabe (Mar 19, 2012)

50/50 8/10 i enjoyed this movie it was funny and sad as well. i thought it was well done.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 19, 2012)

Wrath of the Titans comes out in two weeks.  I have barely seen any advertisements.  And I have yet to see the trailer at a theater.  Is it possible the studio is giving up?  Could it be worse than the first movie?


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 19, 2012)

There's not much hype around the film but it looks better than the first one.



> On a more positive note, today I finally listened to shoegaze after people mentioning it here a couple of times.
> 
> Loveless by My Bloody Valentine
> 
> Fascinating album.



Shoegaze is where it's at


----------



## Detective (Mar 19, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Wrath of the Titans comes out in two weeks.  I have barely seen any advertisements.  And I have yet to see the trailer at a theater.  Is it possible the studio is giving up?  Could it be worse than the first movie?



As resident film experts and connoisseurs of the silver screen, I can admit with sadness that CMX and myself got trolled like a bloody Billy Goat Gruff after Clash of the Titans was released, because the production tracking had it panning out to be a major success and the trailer was ridiculously efficient and inspiring. In our defense, the original uncut version of the film was actually supposed to be excellent, but the studios stepped in at the last second to clusterfuck it to Tartarus.

I swore that I would never be misled like that again(and I won't) but my god man, those guys really know how to make a trailer that seamlessly flows with the choice of rock composition music.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 19, 2012)

I've seen the trailer at least five times in theaters.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 19, 2012)

Stunna said:


> I've seen the trailer at least five times in theaters.


So attached primarily to animated films.  Interesting ploy.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 19, 2012)

Right now it seems like Hunger Games might just be one of the biggest films of the year. The reviews are solid and Fan girls will be watching it in their droves.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 19, 2012)

I'm seeing it this Friday. I shall deliver the initial report!

which will then be disregarded, but I digress!


----------



## Detective (Mar 19, 2012)

Stunna said:


> I'm seeing it this Friday. I shall deliver the initial report!
> 
> which will then be disregarded, but I digress!



Your like the TDK of this thread, Stunna, Your the poster we deserve, but not the one we need right now.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 19, 2012)

I watched the DKR trailer on the IMAX screen, looked grainy as hell.


----------



## Detective (Mar 19, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> I watched the DKR trailer on the IMAX screen, looked grainy as hell.



Where were you seeing this and how far away from the screen were you situated?


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 19, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Wrath of the Titans comes out in two weeks.  I have barely seen any advertisements.  And I have yet to see the trailer at a theater.  Is it possible the studio is giving up?  Could it be worse than the first movie?



I've seen the trailer plenty of times at the movies.


----------



## Nakor (Mar 19, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> I watched the DKR trailer on the IMAX screen, looked grainy as hell.



So did I and it didn't look grainy to me. I couldn't understand anything said by Bane.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Mar 19, 2012)

Punch Drunk Love
Although Adam Sadler was actually being a decent actor in this one, I didnt like it...


----------



## Rukia (Mar 19, 2012)

Nakor said:


> I couldn't understand anything said by Bane.


This part I agree with.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 19, 2012)

More deaf people.


----------



## Detective (Mar 19, 2012)

Stunna said:


> More deaf people.



Now now Stunna, let's not discriminate against people with a hearing impairment. That is a legitimate reason. However, this still does not explain Rukia's overall lack of taste.



...... Too easy.


----------



## Nakor (Mar 19, 2012)

Captain America - 8/10
Out of the relevant Avenger movies, this was better than Thor and Iron Man 2. Acting was good for a superhero movie, action was pretty cool at times, and the love story didn't hold the film back in anyway. Loved the end where he comments on missing a date.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 19, 2012)

Nakor said:


> Out of the relevant Avenger movies, this was better than Thor and Iron Man 2.


Not much of a compliment bro.


----------



## Vault (Mar 19, 2012)

I still stand by Iron Man 2 being by far the worst "avengers" movie. Every fucking scene was painful to watch. 

I just remembered the cafe scene  

"Sir, I'm gonna have to ask you to exit the doughnut"  Then the scene inside the cafe


----------



## Rukia (Mar 20, 2012)

Vault said:


> I still stand by Iron Man 2 being by far the worst "avengers" movie. Every fucking scene was painful to watch.
> 
> I just remembered the cafe scene
> 
> "Sir, I'm gonna have to ask you to exit the doughnut"  Then the scene inside the cafe


Don't forget drunk Tony going to the bathroom in his suit.  Iron Man 2 felt very Spider-man 3-ish.


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 20, 2012)

I suppose it's good I only saw the last 20 mins of Iron Man 2 then


----------



## Stunna (Mar 20, 2012)

So apparently Expendables 2 is fonna be R again.


----------



## Tyrion (Mar 20, 2012)

Van Damme's in the movie ain't he?


----------



## Parallax (Mar 20, 2012)

*Black Dynamite *

a fucking riot but one that you can only appreciate if you're familiar with the Blacksploitation genre (and no watching Shaft, Superfly and Foxy Brown does not make you an expert) because otherwise you wont get it or really enjoy all the little things that makes this a superb film.  Or you're racist.  Or possibly more into Eastern humor.  If you do get all the winks and nods it's as good as comedies can get

A+

*Infernal Affairs*

Really good but man that soundtrack is cheesy as fuck with moments of brilliance and some of the slow mo shots really suck.  That being said it's tense and brisk and definitely lives up to (for the most part) it's major reputation.  Say what you will about the Departed at least it didn't have a terrible soundtrack :|

A-


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 20, 2012)

But Departed had whiny and annoying Leo. 

Departed is a good film, but I'm blinded by my love for Infernal Affairs, I just loved the movie. There are scenes that are very dated though. The soundtrack I don't remember but cheesy wouldn't be a surprise since Hong Kong crime dramas can get very cheesy. 



> I still stand by Iron Man 2 being by far the worst "avengers" movie. Every fucking scene was painful to watch.



I was shaking my head through all of it, just terrible. Jon Faverau you suck. Atleast he's not back for the third one so there's hope it might return to being mediocre.


----------



## Tyrion (Mar 20, 2012)

I cried when Leo died in The Departed


----------



## Rukia (Mar 20, 2012)

You lie   .


----------



## Vault (Mar 20, 2012)

My reaction was something like this. 

    :rofl


----------



## Tyrion (Mar 20, 2012)

Nope I seriously did. I felt for him in the movie, throughout the movie actually. I didn't cry when Matt died though, I was lol'ing.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 20, 2012)

They should have switched Damon and Leo's roles, would have suited the film more. In fact they should have casted Fassbender in Leo's role


----------



## Tyrion (Mar 20, 2012)

Who's Fassbender?

nvm, x-men dude.


----------



## Vault (Mar 20, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> They should have switched Damon and Leo's roles, would have suited the film more. In fact they should have casted Fassbender in Leo's role



Gosling for Matt's role while Fassbender's eyes take Mark's role.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 20, 2012)

We should become casting directors Vault


----------



## Vault (Mar 20, 2012)

I know right


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 20, 2012)

Blaxsploitation films and those Macaroni war films are pretty awesome, but Blaxspolitation films can be pretty damn racist


----------



## Vault (Mar 20, 2012)

Another reason why Black dynamite didnt do as well as it should have even though it was a good film.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 20, 2012)

Black Dynamite is hilarious.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 20, 2012)

I can't fathom not finding _one_ enjoyable thing in any movie. :|


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 20, 2012)

> I can't fathom not finding one enjoyable thing in any movie. :|



Watch English Patient.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 20, 2012)

A lot of people seem to have liked that movie.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 20, 2012)

The English Patient sucks


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 20, 2012)

So John Carter is being touted as one of the biggest flops in Hisory. Disney might lose up to $200 million.



> It is estimated that John Carter cost $250m to make and it is likely that Disney spent another $100m on marketing.



How the fuck can you get it so wrong? Did they hire monkey's to advertise the film? What a waste of money.


----------



## Vault (Mar 20, 2012)

Why on John Carter though. Doesn't make any sense, avengers I would understand but this? This...


----------



## Parallax (Mar 20, 2012)

part of it was that title which is as vanilla as it gets and unless you know the source material you aren't gonna give a darn.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 20, 2012)

They probably expected to have the next big franchise. They should have invested in making a cartoon or something first and then launch a film franchise, it would bring the kids in atleast.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Mar 20, 2012)

*Barton Fink*
9/10
Amazing film. When the directors/writers make you think, and the film is open for interpretation... they ve done a pretty good job.


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 20, 2012)

omg The English Patient was one the most boring movie of my childhood. Back then everyone here seemed to like it, just becuase it was a Hollywood movie about Alm?sy and racked in a lot of awards. Well, I wasn't phased by all that.


----------



## Gain (Mar 20, 2012)

*Angst (1983)* by Gerald Kargl

My first Austrian film, and boy was it FUCKED. UP.

I honestly don't know what to give it, but I can see why Gaspar Noe loved this film. And not just for the cool camerawork either.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 20, 2012)

Some friends today were complaining about the changing of the Daily Bugle from a newspaper company to a news station, and the apparent exclusion of J.J. Neither of these things bother me.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 20, 2012)

No J Jonah?  That's balls


----------



## Stunna (Mar 20, 2012)

I wouldn't be satisfied with anyone except J.K. Simmons anyway.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 20, 2012)




----------



## Z (Mar 20, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Some friends today were complaining about the changing of the Daily Bugle from a newspaper company to a news station, and the apparent exclusion of J.J. Neither of these things bother me.



I am bothered by both, ESPECIALLY the latter.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 20, 2012)

/kanyeshrug**


----------



## Whimsy (Mar 20, 2012)

They should have just cast J.K. Simmons again, best casting choice of the original films by far.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 20, 2012)

*There Will Be Blood*

Great movie. It was nice to see a protagonist who, as opposed to, say, Citizen Kane, isn't corrupted by his power, but is corrupt from the get go for a change. The way he treats people and uses them for his own personal agenda is initially so inconspicuous that even I didn't think Plainview was that bad in the beginning. Having said that, I wish that was kept a big more ambiguous than it was. By the end, after seeing how big of a monster Plainview was, I personally found it hard to see anything he did as more other than manipulation and cruelty. Not a bad thing, but I just think it would've been more interesting if we almost got to decide if he truly was the monster he appeared to be or not.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 20, 2012)

well that's kinda the point, it's a very obvious descent into madness that it makes you think if he was always a monster or if it was a downward spiral.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 20, 2012)

Yeah... I know. It's just a personal thing; I don't find it ambiguous at all. I think he was a monster from the start.


----------



## Z (Mar 20, 2012)

It had to be a downward spiral. He was bad to start with, but he just got worse and worse. He actually seemed to care for his "son". That's the impression I always got.

I have to see this film again because I think I will appreciate it much more a second time around. I thought it was good but wasn't amazed by it the first time.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 20, 2012)

I meant a spiral from a good man to a bad man.


----------



## Nakor (Mar 20, 2012)

Stunna said:


> I meant a spiral from a good man to a bad man.



Isn't that kind of boring and cliche though.


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 21, 2012)

*Chrno Crusade*

Watched the first 4 episodes and just can't get into it. Nothing is really enjoyable or clicking for me. Think I am going to check out Peacemaker next.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 21, 2012)

Man.  First Kaze no Stigma now these two?  Are you trying to see if you can endure terrible anime or something?


----------



## Jena (Mar 21, 2012)

Rewatched Aoi Bungaku today. Some of the episodes/stories are....not that interesting (for lack of a better word), but the animation in "The Spider's Thread" and "Hell Screen" is fucking incredible.


*Spoiler*: _warning: huge_


----------



## typhoon72 (Mar 21, 2012)

Guys...Im probably late on telling you this, but I have to let you know. 21 Jump Street is actually a good movie.


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 21, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Man.  First Kaze no Stigma now these two?  Are you trying to see if you can endure terrible anime or something?



Someone in here recommended all of these!


----------



## Stunna (Mar 21, 2012)

Nakor said:


> Isn't that kind of boring and cliche though.


Cliche, yes. Boring, not necessarily. But you misunderstand me. I didn't say I _wanted_ the movie to be like that; I praise it for _not_ being that. I just wanted it to feel more ambiguous as to whether he started out good or bad.


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 21, 2012)

I don't even care about Dark Knight Rises anymore. Prometheus and The Hobbit have my heart now.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Mar 21, 2012)

Cyphon said:


> *Chrno Crusade*
> 
> Watched the first 4 episodes and just can't get into it. Nothing is really enjoyable or clicking for me. Think I am going to check out Peacemaker next.



Agreed. I watched the first episode, and it was so over the top corny, I couldn't get into it.

And how come I was not informed that Fincher's The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo came out yesterday ?


----------



## Yasha (Mar 21, 2012)

*Mad Detective*

Lau Ching Wan plays an ex-detective who has the ability to see people's inner characters. The idea is refreshing and fun, but the story sort of descends into chaos near the end (Why Chi Wai wants to steal Ho's gun? Why Ho shoots Bun? Who committed the 4 crimes? etc.)

8/10


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 21, 2012)

There will be Blood isn't about black and white definitions of Good and Evil. Both co-exist with each other.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 21, 2012)

Forget it. :|


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 21, 2012)

I've abandoned my child!


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 21, 2012)

ThePseudo said:


> I don't even care about Dark Knight Rises anymore. Prometheus and The Hobbit have my heart now.





plus there is PTA's and Malick's new movie, if they do come out this year


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 21, 2012)

Ah yes! I forgot the Paul Thomas Anderson movie. I seriously hope Terrence doesn't pull a Three of Life and releases the film three years later. 

The cast for Malick's film is really great too: Rooney Mara, Ryan Gosling and Natalie Portman.

Edit: Cate Blanchet and Christian Bale are in it too.


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 21, 2012)

That cast(roughly) is going to be in two movies he shoots this year, the one that's supposed to come out this year is



and apparently they finished shooting it years ago


----------



## Vault (Mar 21, 2012)

ThePseudo said:


> I've abandoned my milkshake!



You're welcome.


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 21, 2012)

James Cameron is the most talented hack in Hollywood.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 21, 2012)

Vault

Why does it seem like all the decent Directors are making a Scientology/Religious Cult movie?


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 21, 2012)

You're talking about PTA's film, "The Master"? It's Oscar bait man.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 21, 2012)

I don't see how Cameron is a hack.


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 21, 2012)

*Miller's Crossing*

Fun movie. I don't think its strenght lies in the story, though it has twists and scheming (maybe a bit much for its own sake), it's more the style, the quircky characters and dialogues that make it a good ride. Cinematography is also pretty good.



ThePseudo said:


> James Cameron is the most talented hack in Hollywood.



That's random and it's not true.



ThePseudo said:


> You're talking about PTA's film, "The Master"? It's Oscar bait man.



I don't see how it's Oscat bait, save for the Weinstein's backing it. The Great Gatsby, Les Mis?rables..now those are Oscar baits.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 21, 2012)

Great Gatsby could have been good, except they got Baz Luhrmann to Direct it.


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 21, 2012)

I'm surpised you didn't mention DiCaprio 

But at least it has Mulligan in it


----------



## Stunna (Mar 21, 2012)

Cameron's a hack? News to me.


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Mar 21, 2012)

the girl with the dragon tattoo (with craig) 7/10

that girl is hawt  ...yep that's my summary of the movie.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 21, 2012)

Okay, finished BioShock, got my copy of ME back from my friend... time to play.

EDIT: Oh, my file is still here? Sick. Is Tali, Garrus, and Sheppard a good party? Should I replace someone with Wrex?


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 21, 2012)

I think Cam does films almost purely on raking in a huge profit.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 21, 2012)

I always went with Garrus and Wrex but that's because I had Shepard as a Soldier.  It depends on what class Shepard is but Tali and Liara are also good.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 21, 2012)

I would agree with you Pseudo if Cameron didn't take years per each project and clearly is very passionate and engaged in them despite the quality of them.


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 21, 2012)

Judging from body language I think Charleize Theron is attracted to Fassbender. Feel free to ignore.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 21, 2012)

Baz Luhrmann is a bigger kiss of death than Leo, even bigger than Tobey Maguire. Mulligan is the only reason I'm anticipating it right now.

Disney should have got the Hunger Games PR team to sell John Carter. They're really getting their money's worth if people are claiming it will make more money than HP did.


----------



## xetal (Mar 21, 2012)

500 days of summer, 5/10


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 21, 2012)

Parallax said:


> I would agree with you Pseudo if Cameron didn't take years per each project and clearly is very passionate and engaged in them despite the quality of them.



I did mention talented.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 21, 2012)

Depends what you mean by hack.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Mar 21, 2012)

*No country for Old Men*
Its been years since I watched the film and I gotta say it is pretty amazing.
*Miller's Crossing*
I didnt get it, I will need a second viewing...


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 21, 2012)

The last decent chapter involved Ulquiorra probably.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 21, 2012)

You mean they've gone hundreds of chapters without one of quality?


----------



## Rukia (Mar 21, 2012)

Pretty much.


----------



## Tyrion (Mar 21, 2012)

Why do villains always kill their subordinates 

Is it a fetish?


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 21, 2012)

Because they are villainous


----------



## Rukia (Mar 21, 2012)

One less mouth to feed.


----------



## Tyrion (Mar 21, 2012)

Here I thought Ivan had potential 

Dude got one shotted.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 21, 2012)

Nakor.  You playing Tales of Graces yet?


----------



## Whimsy (Mar 21, 2012)

Hack pretty much implies someone who quickly blasts out work of dubious quality for the sake of money. 

If Cameron was a hack surely he'd be doing more films?


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 21, 2012)

A hack is someone who does films mainly for profit. The thing with Cam, is that he still has to hold up a certain amount of standards to his films. Unlike Bay, he has a reputation to uphold. 

I respect James, but I'm not going to lie, I think the old man is a hack.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LsbpyDlz25k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stunna (Mar 21, 2012)

Season 3 of The Walking Dead is gonna be sick, you don't even know.


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 21, 2012)

I can't believe Stunna enjoys that nonsense.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 21, 2012)

Hater.

Stop hating.


----------



## Nakor (Mar 21, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Nakor.  You playing Tales of Graces yet?



No. Still on ME3. I've only been playing ME3 on weekends. So I likely won't start Tales of Graces til sometime this weekend. 

I agree with your Bleach comments. Haven't read the new chapter but I've not liked the last couple arcs. I hope Naruto comes to an end soon, but need more HxH.


----------



## Vault (Mar 21, 2012)

Watching Aliens and visually the film isn't even close to the original.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 21, 2012)

I dropped Bleach

no regrets


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 21, 2012)

I can't drop Naruto. It's been apart of my life, and I feel like I need to see it out.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 21, 2012)

I have that seem feeling, Pseudo. Even though you guys were right, it is currently garbage.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 21, 2012)

I dropped that too

fuck that terrible series.


----------



## Amuro (Mar 21, 2012)

ThePseudo said:


> A hack is someone who does films mainly for profit. The thing with Cam, is that he still has to hold up a certain amount of standards to his films. Unlike Bay, he has a reputation to uphold.
> 
> I respect James, but I'm not going to lie, I think the old man is a hack.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 21, 2012)

I lack the self-restraint to do such things.

Unless I get bored. But even then, I lack the restraint to keep myself from quitting.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 21, 2012)

Amuro said:


> Paul W.S Anderson is a fucking hack.


You take that back. He made the modern day masterpiece that is Death Race. **


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Mar 21, 2012)

Cameron isnt a total hack (that would be Lucas)...the man has some talents...
Look at it this way, Andrew Stanton had a bigger budget with John Carter than Cameron and he blew it because he lacked the directing/screenwriting skills Cameron has...


----------



## Parallax (Mar 21, 2012)

I'm sure Amuro is just saying Anderson is hack to enflame people


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 21, 2012)

I think you guys blow "hack" out of proportion.

It's just someone who is bad at their job.

Most so called "hacks" in the industry are good at what they do. James Cameron has made too many great movies to be a hack, or at least 'good' ones. Even the overrated "Avatar" is acceptable for what it is.

Michael Bay is decent when it comes to big dumb, spectacles. If you don't like those kinds of films, you shouldnt be watching them.

Even Paul Anderson has his strengths...although granted, most of his films are mediocre. 

To me, a real hack is someone like....anyone who has directed a direct-to-DVD Steven Seagal movie.


----------



## Whimsy (Mar 21, 2012)

Kishimoto, now there's a hack


----------



## Parallax (Mar 21, 2012)

ActionHorror only says Anderson's films are mediocre because there's too many silent scenes and not enough samurai swords and guns


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Mar 21, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]fP4gS8qR9X8[/YOUTUBE]
Those films are fun though


----------



## Amuro (Mar 21, 2012)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> Cameron isnt a total hack (that would be Lucas)...the man has some talents...
> Look at it this way, Andrew Stanton had a bigger budget with John Carter than Cameron and he blew it because he lacked the directing/screenwriting skills Cameron has...



A horrible marketing strategy fucked over John Carter not Stanton. With a budget of ?250 million you go balls deep, Disney however don't believe in premarital sex.

If you don't watch the utter tripe that is dvd only films or SyFy originals then obviously your use of hack is going to be different than someone who does.


----------



## Whimsy (Mar 21, 2012)

Being a hack isn't just doing something for money, it's being paid to produce low quality rushed work, usually with short deadlines.

You can do something mainly for money and not be a hack. Look at, well, the vast majority of people.

Edit: Ninja'd


----------



## Whimsy (Mar 21, 2012)

Para are you mixing up Paul Thomas Anderson with Paul W.S. Anderson? Because the latter kinda is a hack.


----------



## Amuro (Mar 21, 2012)

Whimsy said:


> Para are you mixing up Paul Thomas Anderson with Paul W.S. Anderson? Because the latter kinda is a hack.



I was unsure of this myself, obviously i wouldn't call the former a hack. Thomas Anderson is a horrible director just like that other prick who use's his talentless wife in the Underworld films.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 21, 2012)

> Watching Aliens and visually the film isn't even close to the original.



It's not as unique in imagery but it's still pretty good visually.

Speaking of Aliens, has Cameron ever explained the Ripley getting her arm ripped off scene?

Cameron is not a hack, his work might not be original but technically they're about as good as Mainstream Cinema gets.


----------



## Jena (Mar 21, 2012)

*13 Going on 30*- 3/10
Meh.
Not the worst chick flick, not the best. 
But there was one thing about it...


----------



## Whimsy (Mar 21, 2012)

Mediocre is probably a bit generous for the Resident Evil films.


----------



## Amuro (Mar 21, 2012)

Turds is what i'd call them.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 21, 2012)

Wait a minute, maybe I am getting the Paul Anderson's confused.

I meant Paul W.S Anderson. Im not that familiar with the other one (I've only seen There Will be Blood, although I know of most of his other films).


----------



## Whimsy (Mar 21, 2012)

Yeah, that's who me and Amuro were talking about.

I think Para was talking about P.T.A.


----------



## Whimsy (Mar 21, 2012)

I'm not sure why doing something for money suddenly makes it unworthy, that's a very naive thing to believe.

Lets face it, the majority of great works of art in every medium were done for money. Doesn't mean you can't do great things.


----------



## Vault (Mar 21, 2012)

Fassbender is going to malfunction in Prometheus :/ im certain of this.


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 21, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> It's not as unique in imagery but it's still pretty good visually.
> 
> Speaking of Aliens, has Cameron ever explained the Ripley getting her arm ripped off scene?
> 
> Cameron is not a hack, his work might not be original but technically they're about as good as Mainstream Cinema gets.



He's not a hack, but that statement about him being the pinnacle of mainstream cinema certainly makes my belly hurts.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 21, 2012)

> He's not a hack, but that statement about him being the pinnacle of mainstream cinema certainly makes my belly hurts.



I know it's abit ridiculous and I regret saying it, but technically his films are some of the best of their genres if we look at them as Mainstream popcorn entertainment. They don't have much depth though, esp his Post T2. Not that T2 had much depth anyway.


----------



## Amuro (Mar 21, 2012)

Whimsy said:


> I'm not sure why doing something for money suddenly makes it unworthy, that's a very naive thing to believe.
> 
> Lets face it, the majority of great works of art in every medium were done for money. Doesn't mean you can't do great things.



I'm not sure why anyone would think that and if they did i wouldn't necessarily call them naive, more stupid.



Ennoea said:


> I know it's abit ridiculous and I regret saying  it, but technically his films are some of the best of their genres if we  look at them as Mainstream popcorn entertainment. They don't have much  depth though.



Titanic had a whole load of depth.....


----------



## Nakor (Mar 21, 2012)

So is anyone else excited about seeing The Raid?

Supposed to be one of the best action movies in years. I heard everyone loved it at the Toronto film fest.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 21, 2012)

When it goes online subbed, I'll watch it.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 21, 2012)

i wanna see it in theaters, that looks to be the best way to watch it.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 21, 2012)

No theaters near me are getting it. :/

To be in CA...


----------



## Rukia (Mar 21, 2012)

Parallax said:


> i wanna see it in theaters, that looks to be the best way to watch it.


Yep.  Definitely would prefer to see it at the theater.


----------



## Nakor (Mar 21, 2012)

I'd like to see it in theaters as well. Does anyone know if it's getting a wider release at some point? I know Friday it will have a limited release. There is one place near me that is showing it but it's in DC, which is annoying.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Mar 21, 2012)

hunger games - 8/10


----------



## Amuro (Mar 21, 2012)

Battle Royale  - 9/10

I like the girl with the bow she's hot


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 22, 2012)

I missed manga convo and all kinds of shit. You people talk to much 


Anyway Bleach was okay this week. This arc has a lot of potential being the final arc and all. Maybe we will get to see all of the Bankais and all of the captains will get some decent action. Really I just want to see Yamammoto use bankai and I will be happy. 

One Piece was really good. Law and Smoker are awesome and I saw someone say Magellan is probably an Admiral now which would make sense and is pretty cool. I just wonder who the third Admiral will be. I kind of thought Smoker would make that jump but he only hopped up to vice. It is bound to be someone with a logia ability. Maybe Enel is back


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 22, 2012)

Vault said:


> Fassbender is going to malfunction in Prometheus :/ im certain of this.



I can't wait to hear him sing daisy bell. 

Charleze is always goes in the verge of giving away Prometheus spoilers, and Fassy has to signal to her to stop before she spills the beans. She spoiled something for me in regards to Fassy's character.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 22, 2012)

Hellraiser 8: Hellseeker- F

FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK THIS MOVIE! Much worse than 3 and 6. But do you know what the worst thing about it is?

Hellraiser 9: Revelations is SUPPOSED TO BE WORSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 22, 2012)

I remember watching the first 4 hellraiser movies and feeling confused of why these movies are considered good.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 22, 2012)

They're gonna have two showings of Raid at the Intl Film Festival in Bradford Next month, I'm gonna watch it then. However I'm trying to decide if HG is worth watching next week.


----------



## Yasha (Mar 22, 2012)

We should wait for Stunna's thumb verdict.


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 22, 2012)

It would be cool if Raid arrived to the theaters over here....but it probably won't. And I feel a bit tempted to check out Hunger Games, reviews are very positive so far. I'm going to wait a couple of days to decide about that.


----------



## Vault (Mar 22, 2012)

I agree, Stunna's verdict is crucial.


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 22, 2012)

Amuro said:


> I was unsure of this myself, *obviously i wouldn't call the former a hack. Thomas Anderson is a horrible director* just like that other prick who use's his talentless wife in the Underworld films.



Okay, then which is it again?


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 22, 2012)

Stunna will provide us with a thought provoking review.


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 22, 2012)

oh lol just checked PWS Anderson's filmography

Mortal Kombat
The Soldier
AvP
Two RE movies
The Three Musketeers
Death Race
Event Horizon

that's quite a feat 

though iirc EH wasn't that bad, or at least visually it was alright


----------



## Stunna (Mar 22, 2012)

You guys are douches. 

Your reviews aren't exactly profound either.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 22, 2012)

Hey guys

90s Cronenberg is back. Are you prepared?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 22, 2012)

*Mystic River - 7.5/10*

Did I already rate this? 

Anyway, it's pretty decent. Sean Penn does what Sean Penn does best: act like a toughguy greaseball.


----------



## Stripes (Mar 22, 2012)

8/10 Friends w/ Benefits

My sister got me to watch this. Surprisingly decent since I think the situation itself is freakin absurd.


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 22, 2012)

It was nice knowing you Tetra. Inb4 permanent ban.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Mar 22, 2012)

Why dont we rather talk about the genius Anderson ..


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 22, 2012)

He's a genius, he got Milla to marry him.


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 22, 2012)

What did Tetra post? 

And that Cosmopolis teaser looks good. I am prepared.



CrazyMoronX said:


> *Mystic River - 7.5/10*
> 
> Did I already rate this?
> 
> Anyway, it's pretty decent. Sean Penn does what Sean Penn does best: act like a toughguy greaseball.



Tim Robbins is the best thing in that movie.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 22, 2012)

*The Grey*

Shit goes down, Liam Neeson fights for survival and becomes A+ Alpha Male.  It's fun to watch in a group and paying very little.  Solid film

B-


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Mar 22, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> He's a genius, he got Milla to marry him.



I meant PTA not PWA ..


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 22, 2012)

Let's add Wes Anderson to the mix too.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Mar 22, 2012)

PTA - Kubrick Level 
WA - Decent
PWA - Milla's panties Level


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Mar 22, 2012)

Anyone has seen those director tributes ?
Scorcese
Ahem.
Kubrick
Ahem.
Fincher
Ahem.
Coen Bros
Ahem.
QT
Ahem.
...and you can find many more in the related videos ...Spielberg,Nolan,Ridley Scott,Mallick, Guy Ritchie, Arnofsky etc...


----------



## Stunna (Mar 22, 2012)

lol, that gif was random, dude.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 22, 2012)

αshɘs said:


> What did Tetra post?
> 
> And that Cosmopolis teaser looks good. I am prepared.
> 
> ...


 He pulls off _batshit insane_ very, very well.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 22, 2012)

A couple of Blu Rays I ordered showed up today.  Battle Royale.  The Girl With The Dragon Tattoo.


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 22, 2012)

*Casablanca*

Just me making up some leeway again. Good movie, shows a wide range of emotions and it's surpisingly gripping. I was never bored throughout, prior to watching it I thought it would be the opposite. There were also some goofs I noticed (I usually don't notice them) lol, but all minor stuff. Anyway:

-Sweetnessheart, what watch?
-Ten watch.
-Such much?

-You will get along beautifully in America.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Mar 22, 2012)

*The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo(US Version)*- I liked this a little bit more than the Swedish version. The only problems I had with it is the same problems I had in the book, surprisingly.

* My rating: 8.8/10*

Oh, and I'm finally going to get my ME 3 copy tomorrow . After putting up with Wal-Mart canceling my order, then having to call customer service to transfer all the money I had on my gift cards to pre-order originally, to a new $5 gift card.   

The only thing that can fuck me now is if there are no copies there when I go tomorrow.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 22, 2012)

~Gesy~ said:


> I remember watching the first 4 hellraiser movies and feeling confused of why these movies are considered good.



the first one is pretty awesome, the second one has an awesome second half, the third one is so bad its good and the 4th one is okay.


----------



## Jena (Mar 22, 2012)

Magnum Bookworm said:


> Oh, and I'm finally going to get my ME 3 copy tomorrow . After putting up with Wal-Mart canceling my order, then having to call customer service to transfer all the money I had on my gift cards to pre-order originally, to a new $5 gift card.
> 
> The only thing that can fuck me now is if there are no copies there when I go tomorrow.



Warning: if you're playing on xbox 360 and importing your Shepard from a ME2 game with an imported ME1 Shepard (in other words, you imported a Shepard into ME2 from ME1 and you want to play as that same Shepard in ME3) the face gets fucked up. It imports all your decisions, it just won't import the face properly.

Just giving you a heads up because if you're as possessive over your character as I am, it will make you flip tits.

There is a way around it, but you have to find the face code which is irritating as hell.


----------



## Yasha (Mar 22, 2012)

Stunna said:


> You guys are douches.
> 
> Your reviews aren't exactly profound either.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 22, 2012)

Jena said:


> Warning: if you're playing on xbox 360 and importing your Shepard from a ME2 game with an imported ME1 Shepard (in other words, you imported a Shepard into ME2 from ME1 and you want to play as that same Shepard in ME3) the face gets fucked up. It imports all your decisions, it just won't import the face properly.
> 
> Just giving you a heads up because if you're as possessive over your character as I am, it will make you flip tits.
> 
> There is a way around it, but you have to find the face code which is irritating as hell.


What the heck? That's BS.


----------



## Nakor (Mar 22, 2012)

Rukia said:


> A couple of Blu Rays I ordered showed up today.    The Girl With The Dragon Tattoo.



How much did you pay for this? I've been hoping to catch it for under $19.99


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Mar 22, 2012)

Jena said:


> Warning: if you're playing on xbox 360 and importing your Shepard from a ME2 game with an imported ME1 Shepard (in other words, you imported a Shepard into ME2 from ME1 and you want to play as that same Shepard in ME3) the face gets fucked up. It imports all your decisions, it just won't import the face properly.
> 
> Just giving you a heads up because if you're as possessive over your character as I am, it will make you flip tits.
> 
> There is a way around it, but you have to find the face code which is irritating as hell.



I'm playing on PS3, and I always do Default Shep. My Mom decided to be nice today, so we went ahead and bought it. Installing now !


----------



## Stunna (Mar 22, 2012)

I'm gonna miss Black Shepard.


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 22, 2012)

Journey > ME 3


----------



## Parallax (Mar 22, 2012)

Why your Shephard will still be black

get lost Ashes


----------



## Rukia (Mar 22, 2012)

I encountered problems on the PS3.  I obviously have played quite a bit of Mass Effect 3 by now.  The first file I tried to load gave me problems.  I tried to pull my Michael Fassbender clone and I got some sort of error message and it defaulted to the generic Shepard.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Mar 22, 2012)

*Million Dollar Baby *
*9.5/10*
Man it fucked me up for good...
I thought it was some female Rocky and look what happened...


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 22, 2012)

Journey looks like Game of the Year material.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 22, 2012)

CRAP.

Do I save Kaidan or Ashley??


----------



## Parallax (Mar 22, 2012)

Kaidan

Ashley is racist

or you can have a file where you save each.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 22, 2012)

I realized I'm never gonna use either of them and flipped a coin. Saved Ashley.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 22, 2012)

So Liara just mentioned this Ilos place. Apparently if I choose to go there it's the point of no return... am I half way through the game? If so, it's shorter than I thought.


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 22, 2012)

Going to see The Hunger Games this weekend. Have to finish up the book real quick. Will get back to you.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 23, 2012)

Stunna said:


> So Liara just mentioned this Ilos place. Apparently if I choose to go there it's the point of no return... am I half way through the game? If so, it's shorter than I thought.



Ilos pretty much is the point of no return.  it's short if you did none of the side quests.  Which I assume that you didn't.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 23, 2012)

Did anyone ever see "Kind of a Funny Story"? 

I might watch it tomorrow, although Im a little worried it will be one of those fake comedies (dramadies).


----------



## Jena (Mar 23, 2012)

*Hunger Games-8/10*

I'm tired, so I'm going to have to give you the abridged review:

Second half >>>> first half
Knew what was coming because I read the book, but action scenes still had me at the edge of my seat.
Shaky cam was annoying at first but worked really well in action scenes.
Didn't change too much from book. We got to see some scenes that weren't in the book, that was nice.
Romance was played up a bit more than in the book but was definitely not the focus so that's really good.

*Spoiler*: _Only major change/complaint_ 




Peeta didn't lose a leg at the end...which was weird but that's not it...
They cut out the dialogue at the end of the book where Katnis reveals that she thought they were just pretending/playing up the romance for the spectators and Peeta thought it was real the whole time. I think they cut this out because it would've ruined the tone (and it makes Katniss look like a cunt) but I thought it was important. Only massive complaint, though. The other changes from the book were fine.



Recommended for sure


----------



## Samehada (Mar 23, 2012)

*Hunger Games:*

9/10

Im not even a fan of the book and I loved this movie. They rarely left anything out except a few things (like Peeta's leg) and the ending dialogue which, they may just add into the 2nd movie. The cinematography was great (I never mind shaky camera action) and acting was nice (except I had a small problem with Peeta). Other than that, I highly recommend it. Its not a movie for those "fan girls" and definitely not an over hyped "Twilight." It actually is a terrific movie for adults, young adults, and yes, even men (I can even sometimes relate to the main lead who was a girl, Katniss, and I am a guy).


----------



## Stunna (Mar 23, 2012)

Parallax said:


> Ilos pretty much is the point of no return.  it's short if you did none of the side quests.  Which I assume that you didn't.


Some, not many. I'm sort of doing a speed playthrough just to experience the story, but will the completion of certain sidequests effect your character in ME2? I'll run back and do those before going to Ilos.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Mar 23, 2012)

Is it me or Django has the sickest cast this year ?
DiCaprio
Waltz
Gordon Levit
Kurt Russel
Sacha Baron Coen
Samuel Jackson
Jamie Foxxx
Walton Goggins


----------



## Vault (Mar 23, 2012)

Prometheus has that won. 

Fassbender 
Elba 
Guy Pearce 

/ That whole cast


----------



## Tyrion (Mar 23, 2012)

Yeah Django has preety much the best cast this year. Having DiCaprio in there is more than enough to solo anyone.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Mar 23, 2012)

*Lost in Translation
8/10*
Tokyo + Sofia Coppola's directing + Scarlet = Beauty .


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 23, 2012)

I'm curious how DiCaprio is going to perform as a villain.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 23, 2012)

Django has a pretty great cast

but Lincoln has the best cast hands down.  It's not even funny


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 23, 2012)

Lincoln? Be right back, I'm about to check IMDB.


----------



## Vault (Mar 23, 2012)

You didnt know about it Pseudo?


----------



## Parallax (Mar 23, 2012)

Hey vault I posted that link in the convo check it out.


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 23, 2012)

Yea, but I'm not too excited about it. I knew of it when it was first announced and I knew DDL was playing the titular character.

Spielberg is going to make a film based on Lincoln the legend and that will be boring.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 23, 2012)

it may or may not be, but the cast sure makes me optimistic

you never know this might be a very good film, don't knock it till you've watched it.


----------



## Vault (Mar 23, 2012)

I saw it Para, im working on my list now, why didn't you tell me it would be this difficult?


----------



## Parallax (Mar 23, 2012)

iono I thought that was pretty obvious.  I mean choosing only 36 albums is insanely difficult.


----------



## Vault (Mar 23, 2012)

I thought it would be a piece of cake seeing you guys doing it but when it came down to it, it became increasingly harder, i know i missed 4-5 essential albums on that list :/


----------



## Parallax (Mar 23, 2012)

the first 15 or so it's easy, as you go down to the final 20 its gets way harder because of the sheer variety and quality there is.  I also decided to not try repeating artists to get a better list ( I didn't wanna have 3-4 Beatles, Sonic Youth, and Fugazi albums)


----------



## Rukia (Mar 23, 2012)

Vault said:


> Prometheus has that won.
> 
> Fassbender
> Elba
> ...


I agree with this.


----------



## Vault (Mar 23, 2012)

Parallax said:


> the first 15 or so it's easy, as you go down to the final 20 its gets way harder because of the sheer variety and quality there is.  I also decided to not try repeating artists to get a better list ( I didn't wanna have 3-4 Beatles, Sonic Youth, and Fugazi albums)



I was shocked to see i had put 3 roots albums should have left out some thinking about it. Your reasoning is also the why I left out Revolver because having 3 Beatles looked kinda weird.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 23, 2012)

yeah that's what I was worried about the most, I wanted a really balanced list.


----------



## Vault (Mar 23, 2012)

My evening ruined  I was planning on watching Raging Bull and Taxi Driver but cousins are coming over. FUUUUUUU


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 23, 2012)

The Hunger Games is such a good film, I watched it last night and I have to admit, it's one of the best book adaptations I can think of.

I think that it was a little quick in some places where it shouldn't have been, such as the training or even the Hunger Games itself but the acting was bloody top-notch.

The chemistry between Josh and Jen during the cave scenes were really there, I've seen them behind the scenes and are really close friends and that really showed during the cave scene.

But I'm a little annoyed at small parts they missed out, such as Katniss buying the mockingjay at the Hob instead of getting it off Madge or the cave part where Peeta's meant to be knocked out by sleep syrup in order for Katniss to go to the Cornucopia, but apart from that, it's awesome!

Definitely going to go and see it again. 8.5/10.


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 23, 2012)

My albums mosaic was definitely unbalanced. 4 Nevermore and 3 Opeth albums lol. The manga one was at least better in that department.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 23, 2012)

I'm going to see Hunger Games @ the IMAX.  And I have a request.  I would like to see the Prometheus trailer on that IMAX screen.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 23, 2012)

Waste of money. :|

At least at my theater.


----------



## Nakor (Mar 23, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Waste of money. :|
> 
> At least at my theater.



If you go to a regular theater that says a film is in IMAX then it's probably just LIEMAX. They just increase the screensize a bit and call it IMAX. It's complete bullshit. Rukia may be seeing it in an actual IMAX theater.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 23, 2012)

LIEMAX, lol. Gotta start using that.

I've only seen real IMAX once. There was this one theater in Charlotte where I saw Half-Blood Prince in IMAX and it was freaking glorious. The seats were leaned back and the screen almost took up the entire room.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 23, 2012)

I used to be afraid of my Local Imax when I was younger, The screen is fucking the size of three double deckers and the seats are slanted in a way it feels like you'll fall from the the seat in to an endless pit if you lean forward.


----------



## Vault (Mar 23, 2012)

The Waterloo IMAX is fucking amazing, the screen is so big that if something happens on say the left hand side of the screen, you have to move your head accordingly  During Harry Potter my head was moving left right and centre


----------



## Nakor (Mar 23, 2012)

IMAX is awesome but it's very pricey so I don't see movies there.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 23, 2012)

Nakor said:


> If you go to a regular theater that says a film is in IMAX then it's probably just LIEMAX. They just increase the screensize a bit and call it IMAX. It's complete bullshit. Rukia may be seeing it in an actual IMAX theater.


The high-end posh theater in our city spent two years building this thing.  It better be a real IMAX.  



All weekend shows are sold out at the IMAX.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 23, 2012)

Vault said:


> The Waterloo IMAX is fucking amazing, the screen is so big that if something happens on say the left hand side of the screen, you have to move your head accordingly  During Harry Potter my head was moving left right and centre


Boston Museum of Science.  That thing is a beast.


----------



## Jena (Mar 23, 2012)

Nearest IMAX is about an hour away.
So fuck that, I'll just see it on the normal screen.
It also can be overwhelming, at least to me. I sometimes get motion sickness and have to close my eyes.


----------



## Nakor (Mar 23, 2012)

Rukia said:


> The high-end posh theater in our city spent two years building this thing.  It better be a real IMAX.
> 
> 
> 
> All weekend shows are sold out at the IMAX.



Yours is legit. The screen is considerably smaller in LIEMAX. You will notice it when all they due is move the curtains around the screen back a few feet. 

This is a few years out of date, but you get the idea:


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 23, 2012)

The Hunter Games: B+

Really good, the review will be up tomorrow.

Kind of a Funny Story: C-

I didnt think it was very funny and the drama failed to make an impact. Not bad, but its something I'll forget in...now.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Mar 24, 2012)

I'm not totally sold on this Hunger Games movie. I'm getting a Harry Potter feeling from it, crappy book turned into a movie, and for some odd reason, people love it.

That and the fact everybody at my school went to see it at midnight last night. Makes me really skeptical, because every one of my movies evidently have "too much talking" in them, according to my peers. I even had somebody tell me Ninja Assassin was a great movie .


----------



## Jena (Mar 24, 2012)

Magnum Bookworm said:


> I'm not totally sold on this Hunger Games movie. I'm getting a Harry Potter feeling from it, crappy book turned into a movie, and for some odd reason, people love it.


_Harry Potter_ is a crappy book?
Ok, you're entitled to your wrong opinion.




> That and the fact everybody at my school went to see it at midnight last night. Makes me really skeptical, because every one of my movies evidently have "too much talking" in them, according to my peers. I even had somebody tell me Ninja Assassin was a great movie .



It's got violence in it so they probably just focused on the kids getting hacked to pieces and ignored everything else.


----------



## TetraVaal (Mar 24, 2012)

Magnum Bookworm said:


> I'm not totally sold on this Hunger Games movie. I'm getting a Harry Potter feeling from it, crappy book turned into a movie, and for some odd reason, people love it.




Don't even bother, dude.

Hunger Games is an immense piece of shit for retards who like their dystopian scenarios "lite" with a touch of Twilight. All this film is (_and the equally shitty novels for that matter_) is a bad combination of 'The Running Man' and 'Battle Royale', I kid you not.  I also love how everyone is currently frothing over Jennifer Lawrence--right, 'cause we haven't seen this happen before with the likes of Dakota Fanning, Kristen Stewart, and that Chloe Moretz girl. Just chalk it up as another flavor-of-the-week.

Fucking Hollywood, its critics, and its followers have become so predictable, that a new synonymous term should be coined to further exemplify just how fucking trite this all is.

Hunger Games is 100% shit in every way imaginable.


----------



## Jena (Mar 24, 2012)

I am absolutely shocked that you feel that way, Tetra. I mean really. Did not see this coming.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 24, 2012)

*The Hunger Games*

I thought the beginning was pretty strong, but problems started arising when the actual games began. The violence was choppily filmed so as you couldn't really tell what was going on (I suppose to include the violence without alienating audiences?), and a lot of character decisions either seemed abrupt or contrary to their personalities. The ending is what really upset me though. It's like the further the movie went on, the worse it got. I liked it more than _Battle Royale_ though.


----------



## tashtin (Mar 24, 2012)

*21 Jump Street - 7/10*

funny film, was pleasantly surprised by it - went in expecting it to be shit but it was a very good watch.

*We Bought A Zoo - 6/10*

A good family film. That is all.

*The Devil Inside - 3/10*

An extremely boring and unsatisfying film. And the shaky camera take has surely past it's sell by date. It does nothing. 

*Hunger Games - 6/10*

Average film. There have been far better films this year, I don't get the hype. The pacing was all over the place. Battle Royale was a much better film IMO.


----------



## Yasha (Mar 24, 2012)

*Unfair: The Answer*

Shinohara is gorgeous. Good acting by the star-studded cast. A decent whodunit.

8/10


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 24, 2012)

*Any Given Sunday
*
When I first saw this, I thought it was impressive, maybe becuase back then the whole NFL stuff was new to me. I thought it was neat to look behind the scenes in this unknown and cool looking sport. But now...I don't know how realistic this movie is, maybe it depicts most things accurately, but it feels cheap and cheesy nonetheless. And the editing was all over the place, switching to all kinds of camera angles, slowmos etc. though not as bas as in, say, Natural Born Killers.  

On a different note, it's hilarious seeing the difference between US and European mentalities when it comes to sports. All these motivational speeches, player ego show-offs, and generally the whole atmosphere looks corny to someone who's gotten used to the tactical advices flying left and right and the rather moderate atmosphere over here. But it's effective, I guess.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 24, 2012)

Magnum Bookworm said:


> I'm not totally sold on this Hunger Games movie. I'm getting a Harry Potter feeling from it, crappy book turned into a movie, and for some odd reason, people love it.
> 
> That and the fact everybody at my school went to see it at midnight last night. Makes me really skeptical, because every one of my movies evidently have "too much talking" in them, according to my peers. I even had somebody tell me Ninja Assassin was a great movie .



I havent read the book and my expectations weren't high (It didnt remind me of HP as much as it reminded me of Twilight). Its not great and there's a lot of stuff I didn't think was necessary (yes, there is some pacing issues). But I thought it did a good job at making us care for the characters and their struggles.

"Battle Royale" was more "epic", but it also covered a lot more characters. Hunger Games just keeps focus on its two leads. 

AND NINJA ASSASSIN WAS AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Taleran (Mar 24, 2012)

I have heard that Hunger Games is a movie like Quantum of Solace filmed by someone with no bearing on how to craft an action scene so they try to mask it. Which when you are basing your title around the games, they better be the standout bit right?


----------



## Vault (Mar 24, 2012)

Quantum of Solace was awful, I didnt even finish it.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 24, 2012)

Yeah, for the premise it was covering the action was very underwhelming. As previously mentioned, the camera is _always_ moving if the scuffle has more than a drop of blood. And people were still gasping like it was a shootout in a gangster movie.


----------



## Whimsy (Mar 24, 2012)

Yeah the action in Hunger Games is masked so much with shaky cam and choppy editing that you can't really follow what's going on, which was my main problem with the film. Also lacked Katniss going apeshit and fucking people up, which I kept anticipating but never came .

That said, I'd give it 7/10. You need to know going in that it's a teen film, and adjust your expectations accordingly. It plays things pretty straight, whereas I was always expecting there to be a more nuanced approach (from what Jena says, the book handles things in a more interesting way). 

I liked Jennifer Lawrence too, although that might be because she is top totty. Still, I found her convincing as a woman who will happily put an arrow through your heart if you fuck with her.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 24, 2012)

The ending I didn't get. Why was that dude locked in a room with poison berries?

And I think 7/10 is a fair rating.


----------



## Bonney (Mar 24, 2012)

The Howling 2: Stirba (1985)

Oh man, probably one of the worst most corny horror movies I've ever seen. The action was gorey sure, but lacked any kind of scare factor for me, I couldn't help but laugh as characters died. The werewolves were cheesy, and the whole concept of Stirba made me laugh at times. Christopher Lee was disappointing for me, as the movie wore on I kept questioning his leadership (I mean lets split up, oh yeah that'll work, giving you men daggers and axes to take on 30 odd werewolves righty oh, clearly being lured to a trap and falling for it like a complete moron). The acting was quite poor at times as well with poorly delivered and wooden dialog. The fan service was over done as well, and I really did not want to see Werewolves making love. Either was I kept laughing at Shirba herself because she reminded me of Madonna and Lady Gaga in her leather and sunglasses outfit. 

The ending was atrocious as well, I mean the whole concept of her mind control and Lee just expectedly stabbing her (honestly nobody could have ever thought shed stop him). Lastly the fact that the main 2 protagonists simply ran back to town and got on a plane immediately was poor as well. As for the gore, well it was bloody, but never in the least frightening or anything. The movie lacked any kind of suspense. And I can't help but think the last few enemies were push overs. Ultimately the main characters got through everything pretty easily. The whole movie just kind of lacked for me in every regard.

3/10


----------



## Whimsy (Mar 24, 2012)

Because 


*Spoiler*: __ 



he failed to do what the president wanted, which was to squash the hope of the districts, since too much hope might give them enough to rebel. He tried to prevent it by getting one to kill the other, but the double suicide would have made them martyrs, so he made them both winners - which was precisely what the president wanted to avoid, a fairy tale hope-filled ending for the weaker districts.




At least that's roughly how I saw it.


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 24, 2012)

I decided to pass on watching "The Hunger Games" (though my friend who works at a theater might invite me to watch it for free tonight), was it a good move? 

Haven't been following the thread for a few days, so forgive me if there are a billion post on it.


----------



## Whimsy (Mar 24, 2012)

It's aight, nothing special though.

It'll probably make a shit ton of money.


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 24, 2012)

Going to see the Hunger Games in 3 hours. Can't fucking wait


----------



## Stunna (Mar 24, 2012)

All things considered, I thought it was pretty good, with the first part being stronger than when the action actually begins.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 24, 2012)

Whimsy said:


> Because
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Okay, that makes sense.


*Spoiler*: _But then..._ 



what was the point in implementing the two winners thing anyway? To appease the rioters, sure, but I don't see how adding one more winner would cease the conflict. Furthermore, once they took it away, wouldn't that make people resume the rioting? And what, had no one ever seen their kid killed before? Why was that the first riot?


----------



## Whimsy (Mar 24, 2012)

Woody Harrelson persuaded them to put that in IIRC


----------



## Stunna (Mar 24, 2012)

?

Oh YEAH. For sponsors, right? My memory is so jumbled. It was around 2 when I got out of the movie.


----------



## Whimsy (Mar 24, 2012)

Yeah, it was all pr stunts


----------



## TetraVaal (Mar 24, 2012)

Outside of 'Prometheus' and 'Jodorosky's DUNE' documentary, I think 'Smashed' is my third "must see" film of 2012.


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 24, 2012)

wait a minute, I didn't know about this



			
				from Terry Gilliam wiki profile said:
			
		

> J. K. Rowling, author of the Harry Potter series, is a fan of Gilliam's work. Consequently, he was Rowling's first choice to direct Harry Potter and the Philosopher's Stone in 2000, but Warner Bros. ultimately chose Chris Columbus for the job. In response to this decision, Gilliam expressed that "I was the perfect guy to do Harry Potter. I remember leaving the meeting, getting in my car, and driving for about two hours along Mulholland Drive just so angry. I mean, Chris Columbus' versions are terrible. Just dull. Pedestrian."In 2006, Gilliam added that he found Alfonso Cuar?n's Harry Potter and the Prisoner of Azkaban to be "really good...much closer to what I would've done." In retrospect, however, Gilliam has stated that he wouldn't have liked to direct any Potter film. In a 2005 interview with Total Film magazine, he said that he would not enjoy working on such an expensive project due to interference from studio executives.
> 
> In Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows Part 1, director David Yates paid homage to Gilliam's 1985 film Brazil


----------



## Whimsy (Mar 24, 2012)

That's crazy

Chris Columbus's Potter films were pretty shocking


----------



## Nakor (Mar 24, 2012)

Will be seeing Hunger Games tonight. I'm kind of excited. I hope it's good since there will be 2 more coming. 

Anyone into Korean cinema that has seen My Dear Desperado? It's playing for free in DC tomorrow.


----------



## Vault (Mar 24, 2012)

The amount of ads on this forum now  Its pathetic, so desperate for ad revenue that the a whole page is now convoluted with google ads.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 24, 2012)

Now that would've been awesome to see.


----------



## Whimsy (Mar 24, 2012)

Vault said:


> The amount of ads on this forum now  Its pathetic, so desperate for ad revenue that the a whole page is now convoluted with google ads.



I know man, I have adblock on my computer, but using NF on my phone is an absolute nightmare


----------



## TetraVaal (Mar 24, 2012)

Vault said:


> The amount of ads on this forum now  Its pathetic, so desperate for ad revenue that the a whole page is now convoluted with google ads.



Firefox ad blocker is your friend. ;-)


----------



## Parallax (Mar 24, 2012)

*Dirkie: Lost in the Desert*

fundamentally a terrible terrible film.  

But

with a group of people and a like minded attitude it's fucking hilarious.  In a twisted sadistic way.  If you can somehow track this movie down, watch it with your friends it's worth it.  It helps that it has a little charm to it

D/A


----------



## Vault (Mar 24, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> Firefox ad blocker is your friend. ;-)



I was talking about trying to access NF on a mobile phone, its just awful.


----------



## Whimsy (Mar 24, 2012)

Do you get the ad that tracks you when you scroll? That one does my swede in.


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 24, 2012)

Whimsy said:


> Do you get the ad that tracks you when you scroll? That one does my swede in.



Lol yeah that one pisses me off.


----------



## Jena (Mar 24, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Okay, that makes sense.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _But then..._
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 




It's because it will make for a better show. The Hunger Games is prime entertainment and making the two winners rule and then taking it away is more dramatic. It also shows that the government still has power, because they thought they could still force two people to kill each other no matter what. 

Like Whimsy said, Haymitch pushes the idea to get more sponsors.

As for the riots, they started because Katniss gave Rue a funeral and then saluted the camera.


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 24, 2012)

*Solaris (Solyaris)*

On the surface a sci-fi, but it's a psychological meditation about the human mind and reality. Very minimalistic in set design (the space station parts), but it does look good and Tarkovsky is good at setting the atmosphere. There are some really good visual parts (do not think of effects lol), but his other movie Zerkalo is better in that area.

Not a 'just sit down and watch' type of movie. I thought I was up to it after lunch, but while watching it I admit I had trouble keeping up. It's not the lenght that was the issue (almost 3 hours long); it's a very slow movie. If I have to liken it to something, then it's like a slowly trickling creek (ironically enough the movie opens with this). Even during the more emotional moments it feels calm, maybe too calm. 

There's a lot of food for thought in this, and I'm probably going to appreciate this movie more once I think about it later.

There are also some scenes that I didn't mind, but I'm sure they would make a lot of people want to run out of this world. Like the one with a car riding the highway for 5 mins or so, or the opening with Kris walking near a lake watching seaweed.

Some have compared this to 2001: A Space Odyssey. Hmm, I don't know. Been a while since I watched 2001, but I do remember it being more engrossing and visually pleasing.

Anyway, I recommend this to you guys. Would be cool to read opinions about this  (and Zerkalo, which as I mentioned is sort of a spiritual predecessor to Tree of Life).


----------



## Stunna (Mar 24, 2012)

I need to watch the '76 version. I've seen the one with Clooney, which I recall liking.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 24, 2012)

I generally don't like sci fi, but I did enjoy Solaris.  But that's because I'm a fan of Tarkovskiy


----------



## MajorThor (Mar 24, 2012)

Vault said:


> The amount of ads on this forum now  Its pathetic, so desperate for ad revenue that the a whole page is now convoluted with google ads.



I have NoScript for Firefox and it's been REALLY handy for the last 3 or so years for me and just today I had to manually forbid like 5 scripts from NarutoForums because every other thread reply has an AD in between them. Whoever's running this shit needs to sort it out *NOW*!!!


----------



## reaperunique (Mar 24, 2012)

Since there isn't a recommendation topic, does anyone know any good action movies, preferably not an all too bad ending?


----------



## Rukia (Mar 24, 2012)

*Hunger Games The Imax Experience:  A-*

Riveting.

This movie is going to sell a shitload of books.  All anyone was talking about as they left was whether or not they should pick up the second book.

Lawrence did really solid work here.  She was probably better in Winter's Bone.  But I don't consider that to be a shot.  If they ever end up making a sequel to X-Men First Class... they may have a hard time getting her to sign back on.

The Amazing Spider-man Trailer looked great on the IMAX screen.  I am totally looking forward to that now.

I would take a movie like Hunger Games over a comic book movie any day of the week.


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 24, 2012)

Rukia has spoken.


----------



## MajorThor (Mar 24, 2012)

αshɘs said:


> wait a minute, I didn't know about this



That's pretty much a bitch right there. The creator of a franchise apparently has no say in like-matters. Gotta love Big Corporation.


----------



## Vault (Mar 24, 2012)

Whimsy said:


> Do you get the ad that tracks you when you scroll? That one does my swede in.



Yeah that is the main one, it is just so annoying.


----------



## Tyrion (Mar 24, 2012)

Mission Impossible. Ghost fucking Protocol (2nd viewing)

10/10

Tom Cruise still got it 

Jeremy Reiner He gonna be a boss in Bourne Legacy bitches


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 24, 2012)

I've never seen The Mirror so I'll watch that. And I caught the last hour of Solaris years ago on TV, been meaning to rewatch it for a while. I guess there's no time like the present.


----------



## reaperunique (Mar 24, 2012)

Nobody got a recommendation? Or know where I can find one?


----------



## Tyrion (Mar 24, 2012)

If I recommend something you've probably seen it.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 24, 2012)

Leon (The Professional)


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 24, 2012)

> does anyone know any good action movies, preferably not an all too bad ending?



Depends on what you're looking for? Guns? Sci Fi? Martial Arts?


----------



## Tyrion (Mar 24, 2012)

And action has many subgenres as well like spy, thriller, etc 

Impossible to say a good action movie since there's hundreds of them.


----------



## Whimsy (Mar 24, 2012)

Hard Boiled


----------



## Rukia (Mar 24, 2012)

hunger games


----------



## Gabe (Mar 24, 2012)

21 Jump Street 8/10 it was really funny.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 24, 2012)

*SCREW FREAKING MASS EFFECT!!!!!!!*

I was two feet away from the Conduit in the Mako when I died, and now I have to traverse all the way trough mother-effing Ilos all freaking over again, cause that's when the game last effing autosaved!!!!!


----------



## Jena (Mar 24, 2012)

Stunna said:


> *SCREW FREAKING MASS EFFECT!!!!!!!*
> 
> I was two feet away from the Conduit in the Mako when I died, and now I have to traverse all the way trough mother-effing Ilos all freaking over again, cause that's when the game last effing autosaved!!!!!



This is why you should save constantly.

The autosave in ME2 and ME3 are better, but the first game is pretty old and the autosave isn't the greatest.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 24, 2012)

My review of Hunger Games is in sig.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 24, 2012)

Yeah, everyone at my school who saw it at midnight claimed it was so amazing. I agree, it was just good.


----------



## Narcissus (Mar 24, 2012)

I'm sure that the book is better. But they almost always are.

Will probably see The Hunger Games tomorrow or next weekend.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 24, 2012)

I beat Mass Effect! 

I saved the council, had like, 90% Paragon, and and converted Saren before he killed himself. I assume I got a perfect good ending...?

Also, you guys were discussing the Rachni Queen sometime ago... I saved her. That's good, right?


----------



## TetraVaal (Mar 25, 2012)

About to watch 'Battle Royale'--the version of Hunger Games that doesn't actually suck.


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 25, 2012)

Battle Royal is a pretty weak film as well.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 25, 2012)

Thank you.


----------



## TetraVaal (Mar 25, 2012)

Violent By Design said:


> Battle Royal is a pretty weak film as well.



Yeah, if you don't know anything about movies.


----------



## Z (Mar 25, 2012)

Harakiri - 9.5/10

Kobayashi has really put himself in the spotlight for me now after watching this. The film tackles Samurai hypocrisy and their method of honorable death, known as Harakiri or Seppuku. This film is lots and lots of dialogue but you can't have it any other way. Not with a film like this. Nakadai is also very impressive in this movie, unrecognizable as the bad guy from Yojimbo. He is someone you can sympathize with in this film, someone you can be in awe of when shit gets down and the guy has style. I do think Nakadai was influenced a lot by Mifune though. When I first saw him, I thought it WAS Mifune. The closing bit of this film is solid action, and the action is clearly heavily influential if you've seen the right films. I thought of Kill Bill and Bruce Lee's Fist of Fury when watching it.


----------



## Yasha (Mar 25, 2012)

*Crying Out Love, In the Center of the World*

Disappointing. All the things that made the TV series great I didn't see in the movie. The actor that played young Sakutaro was a terrible miscast. Masami's performance was weak compared to Ayase. Ritsuko's role was redundant. 

6/10



*Memories of Matsuko*

7/10


----------



## Jena (Mar 25, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> Yeah, if you don't know anything about movies.



Both the manga and the book are _so_ much better than the movie. The movie was just...ok.


----------



## Samavarti (Mar 25, 2012)

*La haine* ~ 9.5/10

A movie about neighborhood full of unemployed and poor people, who hate and screw each other, and the protagonists trying to adapt to such environment, each one it his own way.
The movie avoids all the cliches, and doesn't trys to victimize or satanize any side, there is really no one in the movie to blame about the things that happen. The direction and the script faultless, know how awake the emotions of spectator, without forcing the drama. the three main actors do an excellent job, you can really sympathize with them, even with Vinz, a character that normally one would end up hating.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 25, 2012)

The Battle Royale manga was piss.  God that shit was awful to read.  I really like the movie and the book is quite good.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 25, 2012)

Parallax is right.


----------



## Jena (Mar 25, 2012)

I respectfully disagree. 

The additional sexual stuff/gore in the manga was excessive, but I enjoyed it nonetheless.

The book is the best, but, yeah, the book is almost always the best.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 25, 2012)

The manga just felt cheap and hollow, I couldn't really enjoy it.


----------



## Vault (Mar 25, 2012)

Z, watch sword of doom next, Nakadai is also the lead of the film. It's brilliant.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 25, 2012)

Both of my brothers said Hunger Games was the Coke Zero of Running Man/BR.


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 25, 2012)

What's a Coke Zero?


----------



## Vault (Mar 25, 2012)

Watered down Pseudo.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 25, 2012)

Still better. Than BR at least.


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 25, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> Yeah, if you don't know anything about movies.



I know quite a bit, and I'd have to say my point still stands.


----------



## Vault (Mar 25, 2012)

Yasha, speaking of memories of Matsuko  depressing film.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 25, 2012)

I really like Memories of Matsuko, it's such a nicely shot film.


----------



## Vault (Mar 25, 2012)

I know, it's very good. Stumbled upon it once on Film4, was pleasantly surprised.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 25, 2012)

Dude.  I'm playing Tales of Graces f.  But I am also sort of bored.  There are ZERO interesting anime shows running right now.  Nothing to download Thursday, Friday, Saturday, or Sunday.  


Ennoea said:


> Both of my brothers said Hunger Games was the Coke Zero of Running Man/BR.


You are always talking about how your family has poor taste in movies.  You can't have it both ways dude.

I love Battle Royale.  Running Man was okay.  I have heard the comparions to Hunger Games quite a bit.  The notion that Hunger Games shouldn't exist because similar films have already made... it's pretty absurd.


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 25, 2012)

im not the least bit surprised that you're playing a Tales of game.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 25, 2012)

I don't miss JRPG's bro.


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 25, 2012)

Hunger Games > BR imo.

I wrote a review in the Hunger Games thread i don't think copying and pasting it in the exact form in another thread is allowed so...

Yeah.


----------



## Ebisu's Shades (Mar 25, 2012)

9/10 - The Hunger Games

A movie where teens battle to the death starring Jennifer Lawrence was enough to get me to the theater to check this out.  
First off, let me say I had not heard of The Hunger Games or Battle Royale for that matter until last week.  I haven't read the book.  So I can't really comment on comparisons.  The only similarities that I can see to Twilight is that there is a female lead and they are both written by female authors.  There is more love story in Empire Strikes Back then in this movie.  The Hunger Games is all about survival.
The cast is great.
It's a long movie, but I never lost interest.  If you are looking for a movie that just jumps right into the action, you might be a bit disappointed.  This is part of the charm of the movie, that it spends a lot of time on the craziness of the events leading up the actual horrific game and there is an underlying sense of terror throughout.  The story is told for the most part from the perspective of Katniss, so you don't really get to know a lot about the other participants of the game.  The shakiness/blurriness of the shots can be aggravating at times during the action.  This is bit of a pet peeve of mine.  I really wish the use of this would just go away.  

On a side note Abraham Lincoln Vampire Hunter WTF?  Idea of this is so absurd I might have to go so this movie.


----------



## Yasha (Mar 25, 2012)

Vault said:


> Yasha, speaking of memories of Matsuko  depressing film.



I commend the imagery and the musical scenes, but couldn't relate to the characters.


*The Artist*

Fairly decent, especially the ending which is a clever compromise. But I probably wouldn't want to see another silent movie again because it's a bit tiring.

Dujardin was good and all, but the Oscar Best Actor should go to that dog.

7.5/10


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 25, 2012)

The Hunger Games, 10/10

I havent read the book and it was the best "new" movie i saw in a while xD


And imo, whats up with the Battle Royale fans? You dont own the theme, this is like from now on Harry Potter fans claim all wizard books and Lord of the Rings fans dont allow any RPG games with Elfs and shit.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 25, 2012)

Ebisu's Shades said:


> On a side note Abraham Lincoln Vampire Hunter WTF?  Idea of this is so absurd I might have to go so this movie.


I will see it because of Mary Elizabeth Winstead.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 25, 2012)

She's in that?  Ok I will probably see it


----------



## Detective (Mar 25, 2012)

Vault said:


> Watered down Pseudo.



Pseudo always seemed like a Dr. Pepper type in my opinion. 


In other news....

*Title:* The Raid
*Rating:* _*****_ out of _*****_
Comments: Must see film. I will discuss more when there are others who can comment back to me. This has the *Detective Seal of Approval*. There is a reason why I created the The Raid thread in this forum. The amount of effort and dedication placed into this film, has paid off.


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 25, 2012)

Mega Shark vs Mecha Shark

it's coming


----------



## Yasha (Mar 25, 2012)

Saw Closer again, and appreciated even more how good a movie it is.

Definitely Natalie's third best work in her career, after Leon and Black Swan.


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 25, 2012)

αshɘs said:


> Mega Shark vs Mecha Shark
> 
> it's coming



Lol are you serious??


----------



## Whimsy (Mar 25, 2012)

Yasha said:


> I commend the imagery and the musical scenes, but couldn't relate to the characters.
> 
> 
> *The Artist*
> ...



YES

That dog was hilarious. I want him.


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 25, 2012)

TittyNipple said:


> Lol are you serious??


----------



## Z (Mar 25, 2012)

Vault said:


> Z, watch sword of doom next, Nakadai is also the lead of the film. It's brilliant.



Alright, will check it out.


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 25, 2012)

αshɘs said:


> Mega Shark vs Mecha Shark
> 
> it's coming



Sounds like a direct to DVD Scifi movie from the 90's. My God, how Hollywood has fallen.


----------



## Detective (Mar 25, 2012)

ThePseudo said:


> Sounds like a direct to DVD Scifi movie from the 90's. My God, how Hollywood has fallen.



Actually, I think it sounds more like a SyFy Channel original... by which I mean blasphemy.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 25, 2012)

The Girl by the Lake: B

A 2007 Italian movie about a detective who is trying to solve the murder of a young woman who was killed in a small town. The film plays with our expectations effectively (the little girl early on), the mystery is engaging and the acting is stellar. However, the detective's family life scenes slow down the pace and the ending leaves a lot of questions unresolved. 

I saw it on TV though, so if you see it, I'd give it a look.


----------



## Tyrion (Mar 25, 2012)

Avatar. 1000000000000/10

I know I'm fucking late but what a fantastic movie...just...brilliant. And the little hidden messages in the movie about mechanized warfare...James Cameron, you are a God. Emotional as well, can't believe I was fucking cheering 

When Avatar 2 and 3 come out back to back, I'm fucking spending everything to watch it in IMAX.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 25, 2012)

I can't tell if you're serious or not.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 25, 2012)

MH have you seen The Skin I Live In yet?

I watched Avatar too. I found it abit boring this time round but it's still fun I guess. It looks very nice though.


----------



## Tyrion (Mar 25, 2012)

This was the first time I watched Avatar.

I was a poor man in 2009 so couldn't afford the Cinema, let alone IMAX. I did a lot of research on it today as well, Cameron actually waited all those years for the technology to grow so his vision could be achieved, wow.

For the 2nd and 3rd he's gonna increase the frame rate. The movies should come out in 4D.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 25, 2012)

You know for all it's flaws I forgive Avatar because it looks so pretty and sometimes that's enough.


----------



## Tyrion (Mar 25, 2012)

Spielberg about Avatar 

"The last time I came out of a movie feeling that way it was the first time I saw Star Wars."

"The most evocative and amazing science-fiction movie since Star Wars."

 When Spielberg says it's right, ya know it's right


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 25, 2012)

*Am?lie (Le Fabuleux destin d'Am?lie Poulain)*

Imaginative, fresh, funny, charming. It made me smile throughout. Filled with interesting characters, who all get a good amount of time on screen. Even for the supporting cast we get to know details about them, get (funny) scenes involving them, but the movie never feels like straying from its main path. 

Special mention goes to the cinematography, art-deco crew. This movie had a very peculiar, warm atmophere. Though sometimes the green-yellow hue felt a bit much.
There are also some cool effects adding a lot to the freshness of the movie.

After watching this and City of Lost Children, I'm going to forgive Jeunet for making Alien: Ressurection. His vision simply didn't fit that series.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 25, 2012)

A.Glover92 said:


> Spielberg about Avatar
> 
> "The last time I came out of a movie feeling that way it was the first time I saw Star Wars."
> 
> ...



Clearly Spielberg didn't see Alien or Blade Runner in the theater.


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 25, 2012)

Or Matrix or Dark City or anything else.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 25, 2012)

I know. Those quotes are such bull. 

He probably said something of that effect when _Revenge of the Sith_ came out too.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Mar 25, 2012)

The matrix is probably the best experience I ever had at a cinema.

And I was dead young too.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Mar 25, 2012)

Btw, anyone here checked John carter? I wanna watch it..is it worth the time or skippable?


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 25, 2012)

No I haven't seen the Skin I live in. Shall I?

As for Spielberg's quotes. Tbf, all Spielberg had until recently with Blade Runner was the version with the crappy narration that nearly sunk the whole picture.

Also, Alien and Blade Runner weren't the same kind of experience (too dark), although I believe both are better than Avatar (save the BR theatrical cut)


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 25, 2012)

Same here, PoinT_BlanK. I was around 13 and was like "" throughout. That experience has yet to be topped.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 25, 2012)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> Btw, anyone here checked John carter? I wanna watch it..is it worth the time or skippable?


It's got decent action and good effects, but you're not missing anything.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 25, 2012)

I saw Jurassic Park the first week it was released.  That was huge and I still remember when I saw it even though I was 5


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 25, 2012)

> After watching this and City of Lost Children, I'm going to forgive Jeunet for making Alien: Ressurection. His vision simply didn't fit that series.



He never should have gone there, if Fincher makes a turd then noone is safe.

Yes MH watch it, it's pretty good.

Spielberg can be an idiot, he claimed Attack of the Clones was the best Star Wars film since Empire. He just likes to pat his friends on their backs for making mediocre films.


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 25, 2012)

The biggest problem with A:R was it being part of the Alien series. Had it been something standalone with different kind of xenomorphs and not Ripley (basically set in a different universe), it could have worked. I don't know of Jeunet himself volunteered or the studio picked him for the job, it should have been obvious it was bad decision either way.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 25, 2012)

> Spielberg can be an idiot, he claimed Attack of the Clones was the best Star Wars film since Empire. He just likes to pat his friends on their backs for making mediocre films.


I knew it! That's even worse!


----------



## Tyrion (Mar 25, 2012)

Lol I'd rather believe Spielberg's verdict than any of us, he has made movies, he's been through it from top to bottom in production and knows the effort into making movies, we know fuck all about how movies are made or the effort which has been put in making the movies perfect. And of course Spielberg has seen Blade Runner and Alien, don't be retarded.


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 25, 2012)




----------



## TetraVaal (Mar 25, 2012)

A.Glover92 said:


> Lol I'd rather believe Spielberg's verdict than any of us, he has made movies, he's been through it from top to bottom in production and knows the effort into making movies, we know fuck all about how movies are made or the effort which has been put in making the movies perfect. And of course Spielberg has seen Blade Runner and Alien, don't be retarded.



Good grief. You represent everything that is wrong with film fans today.

Such stupid ass logic some of you have on here. Makes me weep for the future of mankind.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 25, 2012)

*The Two Towers*

The movie is four hours long, and it sort of feels slower than _The Fellowship of the Ring,_ and at the same time it went by faster. I suppose because on one hand, it feels like the characters stay in the same general spot for an hour or two, huge action scene, relocation, and then action scene. The action makes it go by faster, but boy does it feel like it drags in some spots. Nonetheless, I thought it was great. Having said that, I prefer _Fellowship_ because, as I said, it feels more adventurous and fantastic. This one has the fantasy elements too, of course, but with all the warfare and humans in the center of attention, it feels more like a historical drama at times.


----------



## Tyrion (Mar 25, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> Good grief. You represent everything that is wrong with film fans today.
> 
> Such stupid ass logic some of you have on here. Makes me weep for the future of mankind.



Oh so you can make better movies than Spielberg and Cameron? Get the fuck outta there then! No no, wait, WAIT! Go there and tech directors how to direct! And come back when you make 2.8 billion dollars for 1 movie and receive positive reception from 350 professional critics.


----------



## TetraVaal (Mar 25, 2012)

A.Glover92 said:


> Oh so you can make better movies than Spielberg and Cameron? Get the fuck outta there then! No no, wait, WAIT! Go there and tech directors how to direct! And come back when you make 2.8 billion dollars for 1 movie and receive positive reception from 350 professional critics.



 Thank you for proving my point, you vapid dolt.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 25, 2012)

Just because he has experience in the industry doesn't mean we're obligated to share his (ludicrous) opinions on science fiction.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 25, 2012)

How much money your film grosses is not indicative of its quality.


----------



## Tyrion (Mar 25, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Just because he has experience in the industry doesn't mean we're obligated to share his (ludicrous) opinions on science fiction.



That's like telling Lionel Messi how to play football.


----------



## TetraVaal (Mar 25, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Just because he has experience in the industry doesn't mean we're obligated to share his (ludicrous) opinions on science fiction.



Experience IN the industry has nothing to do with.

If judging a medium of art is strictly limited to the principle of actually participating within a specific industry, then you have got to be the biggest fucking moron in human existence.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 25, 2012)

A.Glover92 said:


> That's like telling Lionel Messi how to play football.



that doesn't always work.  Look at Michael Jordan, one of the best to ever play Basketball easily.  He owns the Bobcats.  They're the worst team in the NBA

so yeah...


----------



## Stunna (Mar 25, 2012)

If Lionel Messi said Tebow was the greatest quarterback to touch the field, would that make it true?


----------



## Tyrion (Mar 25, 2012)

Parallax said:


> How much money your film grosses is not indicative of its quality.



So you have more knowledge and experience in the movie industry then Spielberg? Because he said it straight from his mouth that was the best movie out there since the first Star Wars. Who would know more about the film industry, you or him?


----------



## TetraVaal (Mar 25, 2012)

Parallax said:


> that doesn't always work.  Look at Michael Jordan, one of the best to ever play Basketball easily.  He owns the Bobcats.  They're the worst team in the NBA
> 
> so yeah...



Dude was reaaaaaaaaching on that analogy.

I can't believe it. I've managed to come across someone who says dumber shit than Martial.


----------



## Tyrion (Mar 25, 2012)

Just a question, why the fuck do you all watch their movies if you hate Spielberg and Cameron and think their movies are shit? Next time, don't watch Avatar 2 and 3 or Jurassic Park IV. Simple as. No point watching the movies and spending your money on someone you dislike.


----------



## TetraVaal (Mar 25, 2012)

A.Glover92 said:


> So you have more knowledge and experience in the movie industry then Spielberg? Because he said it straight from his mouth that was the best movie out there since the first Star Wars. Who would know more about the film industry, you or him?



It's too bad the mods put a filter on some of the stuff you can say on here--'cause if I really wanted to, I could out you for being one of the biggest intellectually-devoid mongoloids that I've ever come across on a message board.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 25, 2012)

I never said I hate their films. I like quite a bit of them, in fact the previous page I was praising Jurassic Park


----------



## Stunna (Mar 25, 2012)

A.Glover92 said:


> Just a question, why the fuck do you all watch their movies if you hate Spielberg and Cameron and think their movies are shit? Next time, don't watch Avatar 2 and 3 or Jurassic Park IV. Simple as. No point watching the movies and spending your money on someone you dislike.


Dude, what are you on about? Who said Spielberg and Cameron made shitty movies? (granted they have, but not in the entirety of their careers, of course).


----------



## Parallax (Mar 25, 2012)

Literacy and comprehension are very important


----------



## Tyrion (Mar 25, 2012)

Stunna said:


> If Lionel Messi said Tebow was the greatest quarterback to touch the field, would that make it true?



That doesn't work here because Spielberg mentioned something regarding in his own field which is the film industry. Messi is in football, not basketball.


----------



## TetraVaal (Mar 25, 2012)

A.Glover92 said:


> That doesn't work here because Spielberg mentioned something regarding in his own field which is the film industry. Messi is in football, not basketball.



You didn't get his comment, but I can't say that I'm surprised. If I was that stupid, I'd probably be completely oblivious to my misconstrued logic being flipped on its head as well.

You're clearly not the sharpest tool in the box.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 25, 2012)

Okay... if Messi said Darren Purse was the best player to touch the field, would that make it true?


----------



## Tyrion (Mar 25, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Dude, what are you on about? Who said Spielberg and Cameron made shitty movies? (granted they have, but not in the entirety of their careers, of course).



Well it looks like all you guys do lately is hate on everything which has been popular and a critical fucking success. Hating on Cameron and Spielberg is a huge disrespect in general, they have made fantastic movies. Always trying to find flaws or something wrong in movies when there ain't anything wrong, if you wanted to see better movies then get out of NF and go and make better movies where it doesn't have "no flaws or gimmicks". People forget it's not a easy job making movies, I have seen documentaries about how some movies are made and every single detail is being looked it, it's not just waving a camera around.


----------



## Amuro (Mar 25, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Okay... if Messi said Darren Purse was the best player to touch the field, would that make it true?



   The film version of this would be if Spielberg said Uwe Boll was the best director


----------



## Stunna (Mar 25, 2012)

> Well it looks like all you guys do lately is hate on everything which has been popular and a critical fucking success. Hating on Cameron and Spielberg is a huge disrespect in general, they have made fantastic movies. Always trying to find flaws or something wrong in movies when there ain't anything wrong, if you wanted to see better movies then get out of NF and go and make better movies where it doesn't have "no flaws or gimmicks". People forget it's not a easy job making movies, I have seen documentaries about how some movies are made and every single detail is being looked it, it's not just waving a camera around.


...

Darn it, I've been successfully trolled.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 25, 2012)

So we don't think Avatar is the greatest film and we're not allowed to watch their films anymore? What are you a child? 

The most evocative Sci Fi film since Star Wars? You can't be serious. This film was evocative in the same way as Rise of the Planet of the Apes, cheap in it's attempts to get a reaction.



> People forget it's not a easy job making movies



Who said it's an easy job? Avatar is technically very good but it's average at best.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 25, 2012)

Two Towers is so fucking dull.


----------



## Amuro (Mar 25, 2012)

I always find the only people who claim Avatar as being lauded as DA BEST all the time are the one's who hate it. Everyone i know who likes it (myself included) think it's a pretty good film carried super heavily by its orgasmic visuals. It's the movie version of Uncharted.


----------



## Tyrion (Mar 25, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> So we don't think Avatar is the greatest film and we're not allowed to watch their films anymore? What are you a child?
> 
> The most evocative Sci Fi film since Star Wars? You can't be serious. This film was evocative in the same way as Rise of the Planet of the Apes, cheap in it's attempts to get a reaction.



I never said Avatar was the greatest film, it's stupid to say the director is shit and the opinions don't come of their mouth and yet watch their movies. 

Just don't watch Avatar 2 and 3 if you didn't like it, simple as. You are the fucking same as every other retarded hater out their, bitch and moan about something and still end up watching it or buying it because you know it's going to be good. Unlike you, I express my opinions cause I don't jump on the "hating band waggon" so easily just because every other member who has a high rep or high posts start hating.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 25, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Two Towers is so fucking dull.


I can actually understand this opinion. I just don't share it.
...well, I do in certain places. But overall, no.


----------



## TetraVaal (Mar 25, 2012)

RAH LOOK AT ME I AM SO ANGRY!!!111!


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 25, 2012)

> The biggest problem with A:R was it being part of the Alien series. Had it been something standalone with different kind of xenomorphs and not Ripley (basically set in a different universe), it could have worked. I don't know of Jeunet himself volunteered or the studio picked him for the job, it should have been obvious it was bad decision either way.



It was just horrible and the franchise was dead at this point. And I'm not sure how much control he had of production.


----------



## TetraVaal (Mar 25, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> It was just horrible and the franchise was dead at this point. And I'm not sure how much control he had of production.



...So what exactly is that girl doing in your sig?


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 25, 2012)

> it's stupid to say the director is shit



Who said Cameron is shit?



> Just don't watch Avatar 2 and 3 if you didn't like it, simple as. You are the fucking same as every other retarded hater out their, bitch and moan about something and still end up watching it or buying it because you know it's going to be good. Unlike you, I express my opinions cause I don't jump on the "hating band waggon" so easily just because every other member who has a high rep or high posts start hating.





Read the posts before you post such nonsense. I don't remember saying it was shit my dear. If you actually can't take people being critical of a medium then get your ass out of a discussion forum.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 25, 2012)

So, yeah. About that Rachni Queen... it's good that I saved her, right?


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 25, 2012)

The Star Wars 4-6 sucked ass. I can't even find 1-3.


----------



## Yasha (Mar 25, 2012)

Stunna said:


> I can actually understand this opinion. I just don't share it.
> ...well, I do in certain places. But overall, no.




Don't get brainwashed by Rukia.


----------



## Tyrion (Mar 25, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Who said Cameron is shit?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You gonna make me get my ass outta this forum? I came here and just said "I watched Avatar" and gave my rating of it, was there any need to hate on what I said? You said the film was "average". How the fuck was the film average? No other film has done motion capture like this, no other film has made 2.8 billion dollars (oh yeah, people must have been stupid to watch the film, right? ), no other film has gone to so much depth and details, this film broke many records, it's far far from being your typical average film.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 25, 2012)

TittyNipple said:


> The Star Wars 4-6 sucked ass. I can't even find 1-3.


wtf are you talking about?


Yasha said:


> Don't get brainwashed by Rukia.


Never.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 25, 2012)

A.Glover92 said:


> You gonna make me get my ass outta this forum? I came here and just said "I watched Avatar" and gave my rating of it, was there any need to hate on what I said? You said the film was "average". How the fuck was the film average? No other film has done motion capture like this, no other film has made 2.8 billion dollars (oh yeah, people must have been stupid to watch the film, right? ), no other film has gone to so much depth and details, this film broke many records, it's far far from being your typical average film.


Some people care about plot... and characters. And originality.


----------



## Tyrion (Mar 25, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Some people care about plot... and characters. And originality.



Avatar is original. The characters were made from a dream Cameron's mum told him about once when he was young, the plot was made by him, and this is part of a sequel so obviously the plot isn't finished. It took him 14 years to make the movie, you think he'd just been copying other people for 14 years?


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 25, 2012)

*The Hunger Games*

Read this a few days ago so the details were fresh in my head going into the movies. You should also note that I love reading and can be pretty critical when they don't follow shit exactly how I want it to. 

Anyway, I thought this movie was just okay. Obviously as a reader some of my judgement comes from how I picture people being cast and I don't have many major complaints in that department. I especially liked Effie and the talk host of the Hunger Games. Other than that I don't think there were any huge misses. I was a little disappointed in Woody Harrelson as Haymitch. I generally like WH but didn't think he was right for the part. Or at least how I imagined it. 

Casting aside, I thought the camera was pretty shitty throughout the movie in general and it especially hurt it during certain action scenes. The main problem I had with this movie is that so much of the book, emotion, information and whatever comes internally from Katniss so you lose a lot of that during this adaption. You didn't get as much despair and those types of things I really enjoyed from the book. You didn't get Peeta's dad coming to her and offering to keep her family fed or her minor connection with the mayors daughter. One of the biggest misses in that regard was the connection with Rue. We don't get a lot of how much they grew in that short time because she was reminded of her sister and such. 

I could ramble more but I will switch topics. I tried to take myself out of the position of someone who read the book and even then I can't give this movie a very strong review. I thought the whole bread flashback was kind of confusing (or I should say would be for someone who hadn't read) and the whole movie in general didn't flow as well as it could have. I think rewatch value is low and if I could go back I wouldn't pay to see this.

I will probably give it a 6/10.


----------



## Amuro (Mar 25, 2012)

A.Glover92 said:


> You gonna make me get my ass outta this forum? I came here and just said &quot;I watched Avatar&quot; and gave my rating of it, was there any need to hate on what I said? You said the film was &quot;average&quot;. How the fuck was the film average? No other film has done motion capture like this, no other film has made 2.8 billion dollars (oh yeah, people must have been stupid to watch the film, right? ), no other film has gone to so much depth and details, this film broke many records, it's far far from being your typical average film.



 Everything thats superb about Avatar is solely in the visual department and the techniques used. The script is super generic as is the plot on the whole it's not even close to being original. It's called Pocahontas in space for a reason.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 25, 2012)




----------



## Parallax (Mar 25, 2012)

The sequel wasn't originally planned.  Actually Cameron was gonna return to working on BAA after Avatar iirc


----------



## Amuro (Mar 25, 2012)

Cameron is the master of mass appeal.


----------



## Tyrion (Mar 25, 2012)

Amuro said:


> Everything thats superb about Avatar is solely in the visual department and the techniques used. The script is super generic as is the plot on the whole it's not even close to being original. It's called Pocahontas in space for a reason.



The movie isn't based on a sequel or a adaption of any sort, so obviously he created the plot and made his own script for the movie. The characters are his, the designs are his, the plot is his, the names are his, the setting is his, the movie is his. It's not based on anything.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 25, 2012)




----------



## Ennoea (Mar 25, 2012)

A.Glover92 said:


> You gonna make me get my ass outta this forum? I came here and just said "I watched Avatar" and gave my rating of it, was there any need to hate on what I said? You said the film was "average". How the fuck was the film average? No other film has done motion capture like this, no other film has made 2.8 billion dollars (oh yeah, people must have been stupid to watch the film, right? ), no other film has gone to so much depth and details, this film broke many records, it's far far from being your typical average film.



When did I hate on your rating? You took everyone's opinions personally and went on some crazy tirade about how unless you make films you're not allowed to have an opinion on them.

Also money doesn't equate to quality, unless you think Titanic is the greatest film ever made aswell.

And I like Cameron and I think he makes technically impressive films but Avatar is average as a film. It's a lovely looking movie but average.



> It took him 14 years to make the movie, you think he'd just been copying other people for 14 years?



This doesn't even make sense.


----------



## Vault (Mar 25, 2012)

My god, the reading comprehension which has been displayed in the last 2 pages is abysmal.


----------



## Amuro (Mar 25, 2012)

and suddenly i agree with everything Tetra just said


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 25, 2012)

Lol at this shit argument.


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 25, 2012)




----------



## Ennoea (Mar 25, 2012)

So Battleship is out in April, it basically looks like Transformers 2.0 but do you think it'll do well?


----------



## Tyrion (Mar 25, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> When did I hate on your rating? You took everyone's opinions personally and went on some crazy tirade about how unless you make films you're not allowed to have an opinion on them.
> 
> Also money doesn't equate to quality, unless you think Titanic is the greatest film ever made aswell.
> 
> ...



No people started hating on Spielberg's opinions about movies, that's the dumbest thing I've ever seen. That's like saying Spielberg needs to learn how to make movies or come to NF and listen to Tetraval's shit talking.

If the movie was shit then people wouldn't recommend others to see the movies, the movie wouldn't make money if the movie was shit. The movie would be a flop or be panned but I think you haven't heard of those words. It's not like people got brainwashed to see Avatar, as Cameron said, 

"When people have an experience that's very powerful in the movie theatre, they want to go share it. They want to grab their friend and bring them, so that they can enjoy it. They want to be the person to bring them the news that this is something worth having in their life." 

If people found it shit, no one would have gone or carried on watching the movie. Ah yeah, since it's Cameron, he is wrong about that as well. Damn, you're right, Cameron and Spielberg need to learn how to make movies. I'm gonna phone them up right now and tell them I have found a perfect Director called Ennoea who has such a fascinating imagination and skills about making films.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 25, 2012)

It's got the Transformers look, but not the hype. Not from what I've seen.


----------



## Amuro (Mar 25, 2012)

Battleship looks uber shit but what the fuck do i know i'm not a director. It'll probably make 5 billion worldwide and Rhianna will get an Oscar, actually she'll get all the Oscars.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 25, 2012)

Mad Men premiere today, you ready Rukia?


----------



## Tyrion (Mar 25, 2012)

She should, she's the best actress ever.


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 25, 2012)

Amuro said:


> Battleship looks uber shit but what the fuck do i know i'm not a director. It'll probably make 5 billion worldwide and Rhianna will get an Oscar, actually she'll get all the Oscars.



Lol Rihanna will be a shit actor.

I'm going to see Battleship solely for the visuals and Liam Nesson

Edit: About the Star Wars films, I was saying the recent ones were not as good as the old ones. I dunno what i was on when I was typing that other post


----------



## TetraVaal (Mar 25, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> So Battleship is out in April, it basically looks like Transformers 2.0 but do you think it'll do well?



I rarely care about a film's box office numbers, but I want this to flop so bad just because Universal went with 'Battleship' over 'At the Mountains of Madness.'

FUCK Universal and everything they stand for. Worst studio in Hollywood right now, bar none.


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 25, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> I rarely care about a film's box office numbers, but I want this to flop so bad just because Universal went with 'Battleship' over 'At the Mountains of Madness.'
> 
> FUCK Universal and everything they stand for. Worst studio in Hollywood right now, bar none.



Yeah, Legendary Pictures and Reltivaty Media, Alliance, etc (fuck I dunno how to spell anything lol) are my favourites right now.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 25, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> So Battleship is out in April, it basically looks like Transformers 2.0 but do you think it'll do well?


I don't expect it to make a lot of money.  But I have been wrong before.



Parallax said:


> Mad Men premiere today, you ready Rukia?


Yes.


----------



## Amuro (Mar 25, 2012)

James Cameron is actually at the deepest part of the ocean right now, mans got balls of steel.     As much as i'd have liked to see At the Mountains of Madness i'm stoked for Pacific Rim.


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 25, 2012)

Rukia said:


> I don't expect it to make a lot of money.  But I have been wrong before.
> 
> Yes.



Oh Yes Rukia, i forgot to ask...Have you saw the Hunger Games film?


----------



## TetraVaal (Mar 25, 2012)

I'm digging Media Rights Capital and Sony right now.

Just the fact that the two of them gave Neill Blomkamp roughly $125 million and said _"Go make your R-rated tentpole film the way you want it"_ speaks volumes about the risks they are willing to take, for a potentially really high reward.


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 25, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> I'm digging Media Rights Capital and Sony right now.
> 
> Just the fact that the two of them gave Neill Blomkamp roughly $125 million and said _"Go make your R-rated tentpole film the way you want it"_ speaks volumes about the risks they are willing to take, for a potentially really high reward.



I will never, ever forgive Sony for what they have done to Godzilla and Spiderman (3)


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 25, 2012)

Average=/=Shit



> Damn, you're right, Cameron and Spielberg need to learn how to make movies.


Are you being serious right now? Do you even read before you post? Just stop and leave if you can't take an opinion opposite to yours.



> I have found a perfect Director called Ennoea who has such a fascinating imagination and skills about making films.



Please do


----------



## TetraVaal (Mar 25, 2012)

Amuro said:


> James Cameron is actually at the deepest part of the ocean right now, mans got balls of steel.     As much as i'd have liked to see At the Mountains of Madness i'm stoked for Pacific Rim.



I'm excited for Pacific Rim as well, but I wont the mecha to be proper--and by proper, I mean anime influenced. I'm sick of the standard run-of-the-mill Westernized mechs. So if this film ends up featuring the latter, I will lose interest.


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 25, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> I'm excited for Pacific Rim as well, but I wont the mecha to be proper--and by proper, I mean anime influenced. I'm sick of the standard run-of-the-mill Westernized mechs. So if this film ends up featuring the latter, I will lose interest.



I think Guilmero will do justice to the Mecha.


----------



## Amuro (Mar 25, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> I'm excited for Pacific Rim as well, but I wont the mecha to be proper--and by proper, I mean anime influenced. I'm sick of the standard run-of-the-mill Westernized mechs. So if this film ends up featuring the latter, I will lose interest.



 Oh yeah totally i'd much rather something humanoid than the walking tank variety we usually get. Give me some Tekkaman/Patlabor/Ultraman shit and i'll be over the moon.


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 25, 2012)

Amuro said:


> Oh yeah totally i'd much rather something humanoid than the walking tank variety we usually get. Give me some Tekkaman/Patlabor/Ultraman shit and i'll be over the moon.



Guilmero has to be familiar with those. I mean why is he touching the project if he isn't familiar with the classics such as Godzilla and Ultraman?


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 25, 2012)

Aren't they suppoused to be rebooting Godzilla?


----------



## TetraVaal (Mar 25, 2012)

Amuro said:


> Oh yeah totally i'd much rather something humanoid than the walking tank variety we usually get. Give me some Tekkaman/Patlabor/Ultraman shit and i'll be over the moon.



That's what I'm saying.

Glad I'm not the only one worn out with the "tank" type mechs. Shit is boring. I don't care about "realism", mechs are inherently impractical, so you might as well go all out with the designs (_it's one of the main reasons I love 'Gurren Lagann' so much, the gunnman designs are fantastic!_)


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 25, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Aren't they suppoused to be rebooting Godzilla?



Yep. Gareth Edwards leading the project as Brian Rodgers being the producer, Max Borenstein expanding the script David Goyer wrote.

It will be coming out in 2013/2014 probably. And Toho will probably start making their movies right now for the 60th anniversary as well.


----------



## TetraVaal (Mar 25, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Aren't they suppoused to be rebooting Godzilla?



Yeah. 

Legendary is still going forward with it, but they're on their 3rd script now.

The film realistically won't be coming out til' 2014 or 2015.


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 25, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> Yeah.
> 
> Legendary is still going forward with it, but they're on their 3rd script now.
> 
> The film realistically won't be coming out til' 2014 or 2015.



Well if they start now they might make it for the end of 2013.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 25, 2012)

TittyNipple said:


> Oh Yes Rukia, i forgot to ask...Have you saw the Hunger Games film?


Yes I have.


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 25, 2012)

I meant to ask you guys as well. How many previews do you generally see before a movie?

I feel like the average for me might be 3 or 4 max. Today I saw 6 and was kind of surprised. Quite a lot to see before the main event.

On that note I wanted to talk about some of them:

_Gi Joe_

Not gonna lie this movie looks like it is going to be a fun one to watch. Not expecting oscar praise or anything (not that I feel that is worth a damn) but I think this will be worth seeing in theatres at least.

_Prometheus_

I still have no interest in seeing this movie. I know there are Alien tards in here who are foaming at the mouth but I see nothing that gets me excited. Of course I don't know Alien well so that could be part of the problem. I wouldn't say it looks bad or anything like that, just not something for me.

_Snow White & the Hunstman_

Said before I am looking forward to this movie and have seen previews already many times. Anyone else notice all of the MC's have lines in the preview accept for the Twilight girl? I know she is bad but it made me even more worried today when I noticed this. I am wondering if they aren't showing her lines because she is so bad she might scare people away from watching.

_Dark Shadows_

Some weird Johnny Depp shit like usual for him. Not interested at all but may still download it way down the road.

_Spiderman_

Looks fun. Can't say that I am excited but I will probably go pay to see it. It reminds me a lot of the first one from before, just with different people in place. 


Can't remember the name of the other movie. Some comedy about being pregnant with Chris Rock and some other funny people. Might download it. Wouldn't pay.


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 25, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Yes I have.



And now the unknown knowledge in my brain has been filled.

Thank you for your answer.


----------



## Tyrion (Mar 25, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Average=/=Shit
> 
> 
> Are you being serious right now? Do you even read before you post? Just stop and leave if you can't take an opinion opposite to yours.
> ...



And that makes it alright for you to say Avatar is shit while I say it's excellent, so your opinion > mine? LOL You're a funny guy. Typical "I have 24k posts and you have 4k posts so I am more important" har de har. 

I just phoned them up, they said they don't want their films to be panned. I tried to argue and even told them you can make non average movies but they wouldn't buy it, sorry dawg.


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 25, 2012)

Wait how the hell did you come into contact with them?


----------



## Tyrion (Mar 25, 2012)

I'm more special


----------



## TetraVaal (Mar 25, 2012)

TittyNipple said:


> Guilmero has to be familiar with those. I mean why is he touching the project if he isn't familiar with the classics such as Godzilla and Ultraman?



Actually, he is. He went to great lengths on his message board to inform everyone on how much he loves the kaiju genre. He even said he grew up watching stuff like Ultraman and Space Giants, and I'm sure he's familiar with Go Nagai's work as well since he's so big in Mexico. However, just because Del Toro is sort of "honoring" those genres, it doesn't necessarily mean we'll get the mechs we want to see. He said he's doesn't bend someone else's property to fit him, so if that rings true, then we SHOULD get the mechs that I'm hoping for, 'cause in Beacham's scripts, there's human-shaped mechs galore.


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 25, 2012)

A.Glover92 said:


> I'm more special.



Well bro, first of all if you want to PITCH an idea to them, you must have an agent to settle a date and arrangement. They would laugh at your idea unless it will be a next big blockbuster or what not, they will buy your idea, and you leave. This comes from research and what my teachers have told me.

Enjoy your experience.


----------



## Tyrion (Mar 25, 2012)

I'm my own agent. So all disputes are settled.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 25, 2012)

Cyphon.  I saw all of those trailers myself.

There is something in the Spider-man trailer that I would like to discuss.  A line of dialogue that really bothers me.  Doctor Connors says something along the lines of "your father and I were going to change the lives of millions; including mine."  And it just seems an incredibly awkward comment.  An odd thing for someone to say.


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 25, 2012)

A.Glover92 said:


> I'm my own agent. So all disputes are settled.



It seemed that you haven't pitched an idea anyway. You just had a small dispute over the phone over an argument you had with somebody on an online forum.

Derp


----------



## Parallax (Mar 25, 2012)

maybe Doc Connors is an awkward guy?


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 25, 2012)

Before i forget, how is Rhys Ifans as an actor? Is he good?


----------



## Detective (Mar 25, 2012)

A.Glover92 said:


> And come back when you make 2.8 billion dollars for 1 movie and receive positive reception from 350 professional critics.





Parallax said:


> How much money your film grosses is not indicative of its quality.





Vault said:


> My god, the reading comprehension which has been displayed in the last 2 pages is abysmal.



I go away for a bit and this is what I come back to. The entire premise of the previous two pages worth of arguments can be summarized and successfully rebutted by the following three words:


*Spoiler*: _Detective Just Shut Down This Operation_ 



The Twilight Saga




Stating that something has mass appeal is not outright proving that it actually has mass appeal. If a film is created for a certain fanbase or audience, and that audience causes it to gain great monetary gains, then it a success with that fanbase. But that does not mean it has hit every single criteria necessary to be considered an all around feature presentation that every audience will universally support and love.

Now before someone goes and tries to refute me by stating that Avatar wasn't just aimed at teens and made an unprecedented amount of dollars anyways, consider the following:

Avatar was a historical event in terms of cinema technology. It was hyped to be something we have never seen before. And it was. But please do not tell me it got it's revenue due to a combined effort of screenplay acting, dialogue, pacing, original soundtrack and special effects. No, the vast majority of it's total worldwide gross came from it's technical and visual cues.

As I mentioned above, Avatar was something we had never seen before in terms of visuals. But I sure heard it's story before... back when I was a child in such films as Pocahontas, Ferngully, Dances with Wolves, etc.

In conclusion, it may have taken over a decade(I believe Cameron said closer to 15 years) to come up with the visuals for Avatar, but the storyline took about 15 minutes depending on your word processor.

EXHIBIT S FOR SHAME ON YOU CAMERON
​


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 25, 2012)

Prometheus worried me with the line about the star map being found in Civilizations and the whole "invitation" line, gave me an AVP flashback.


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 25, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Cyphon.  I saw all of those trailers myself.



How you feelin bout em?

And do you get 6 a lot or usually less?


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 25, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Prometheus worried me with the line about the star map being found in Civilizations and the whole "invitation" line, gave me an AVP flashback.



It's Ridley Scott so chill


----------



## TetraVaal (Mar 25, 2012)

TittyNipple said:


> It's Ridley Scott so chill



But if it turns out to be rated PG-13, we're in trouble.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 25, 2012)

I usually get about that much depending on the theater and the day. Sometimes it's less, on a rare occasion it's even more.


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 25, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> But if it turns out to be rated PG-13, we're in trouble.



Well yeah sense they probably want the money then.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 25, 2012)

Detective said:


> EXHIBIT S FOR SHAME ON YOU CAMERON
> ​


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 25, 2012)

Oh ho ho celebrate with techno music shall we


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 25, 2012)

> It's Ridley Scott so chill



It was only for that one moment. People are saying Fassbender's going to go nuts but he'll be the only one to keep his sanity. Theron is the one giving off the crazy vibes.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 25, 2012)

TittyNipple said:


> Oh ho ho celebrate with techno music shall we


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cdIlP488n14[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 25, 2012)

Stunna said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cdIlP488n14[/YOUTUBE]



Ahhh, the epic music coming from these types of games in the old days...


----------



## TetraVaal (Mar 25, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> It was only for that one moment. People are saying Fassbender's going to go nuts but he'll be the only one to keep his sanity. Theron is the one giving off the crazy vibes.



I think Theron is a second android.


----------



## Detective (Mar 25, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> But if it turns out to be rated PG-13, we're in trouble.



Indeed. It essentially means between the final scene filmed and the process of post-production, any number of scenes could have been edited out from the initial rated R feel of the film, to a MPAA friendly version as the final product.



Stunna said:


>



Indeed. However if I were to choose my style of badass courtroom music to defeat opponents to, I would play the following:

​


----------



## Rukia (Mar 25, 2012)

No way tetra.


----------



## TetraVaal (Mar 25, 2012)

Rukia said:


> No way tetra.



no u

(10 characters).


----------



## Detective (Mar 25, 2012)

Rukia said:


> No way tetra.



Watch out Rukia, or Tetra may Matlock the shit out of you! 


BTW, I am predicting that Noomi Rapace's Elizabeth Shaw character will have a sex scene with Fassbender's David, only to be emotionally(and possibly physically if he does not know how to restrain himself) devastated when she realizes he is an android.





			
				TetraLock said:
			
		

> no u
> 
> (10 characters).



Matlock'd!


----------



## TetraVaal (Mar 25, 2012)

Detective said:


> ​


----------



## Detective (Mar 25, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> Is that Leslie Nielsen's face?
> 
> ​



If Andy Griffith were alive, and he is, because he is immortal, he would make you take a side bar, and then have you acquit yourself of life for that comparison.


----------



## TetraVaal (Mar 25, 2012)

Detective said:


> If Andy Griffith were alive, and he is, because he is immortal, he would make you take a side bar, and then have you acquit yourself of life for that comparison.



I like the way you articulate yourself.

*EDIT:* man, that sounded dirty as fuck.


----------



## Detective (Mar 25, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> I like the way you articulate yourself.



Words are man's greatest weapon of choice. How we use them is what defines us. 



> *EDIT:* man, that sounded dirty as fuck.



I actually wasn't going to say anything and hoped it would slide, but that's pretty good of you to notice it yourself.

Just to make things cool again, let me end my current post with those infamous words that make any scenario humorous:


*Spoiler*: _Manly Ice-Breaker_ 



That's what she said.


----------



## TetraVaal (Mar 25, 2012)

Detective said:


> *Manly Ice-Breaker*


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 25, 2012)

> I can't believe it. I've managed to come across someone who says dumber shit than Martial.



YAY!

Now let's talk about a REAL Kaiju classic and not any shit Guillermo del Sucko is producing.

Godzilla's Revenge: C+

Bwahahaha I'm number one again! Nah, in all seriousness, this is an awful movie that I happen to adore for nostalgic reasons. But it's also pretty hilarious. I love how the kid is clearly insane and will probably grow up to be a serial killer who says "Minya told me to do it!". It's even better because the adults all act like there is something wrong with him.

I like how its paced, I liked its occasional surreal moment and I think it's one of the few Godzilla movies where the protagonist is actually relevant and is not just taking screentime away from Godzilla himself.

But let's face it, it's technically awful. They just re-use stock footage for the bulk of the battles (which almost makes sense, since the kid is probably just dreaming about the movies) and that is just lazy. The Godzilla suits keep changing drastically and its pretty laughable.

The Godzilla suit used at the end is okay and I did like the battle between him and Gabira (sp?). 

I notice that I like the bad Godzilla movies that I grew up with more than the supposed good ones. I'd take "Godzilla Vs the Sea Monster", "Godzilla's Revenge" or "Godzilla Vs Megalon" over the newer entries (although I did like Godzilla 2000 and GMK).


----------



## TetraVaal (Mar 25, 2012)

Oh look, another pointless write-up from Martial that no one cares about.

Can't wait for him to snitch on me again like he did yesterday.


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 25, 2012)

I actually liked Martials write-up even though I don't give 2 shits about Godzilla.

I actually read all of that stuff even though I don't like the horror genre.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 25, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> Oh look, another pointless write-up from Martial that no one cares about.
> 
> Can't wait for him to snitch on me again like he did yesterday.



That's the Tetra we all know and love. Now come give me a hug!


----------



## Taleran (Mar 25, 2012)

Man I really kinda want to see Hunger Games now because I have read some hilarious reviews of this thing.


----------



## TetraVaal (Mar 25, 2012)

Taleran said:


> Man I really kinda want to see Hunger Games now because I have read some hilarious reviews of this thing.



Don't do it. It's a piece of shit.


----------



## Detective (Mar 25, 2012)

More people in this thread need to see The Raid.


----------



## TetraVaal (Mar 26, 2012)

Detective said:


> More people in this thread need to see The Raid.



You have to consider the people on this board.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 26, 2012)

I would have to drive like 50 minutes to find the fucker, good thing the internet exists


----------



## TetraVaal (Mar 26, 2012)

Taleran said:


> I would have to drive like 50 minutes to find the fucker, good thing the internet exists


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 26, 2012)

Is there a chance At the Mountains if Madness is ever going to be made, or is it dumped for good?


----------



## Benzaiten (Mar 26, 2012)

The Hunger Games 7/10

The movie could have been so much better. I'm a bit disappointed but I think that always happens when you read the book before watching the movie.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 26, 2012)

The Hunger Games - 7.5/10                                                                                                                   It could have been better, but it was pretty good. Too much shaky cam, not enough good stuff.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 26, 2012)

Angelina Jolie had an interview about Maleficent today.  I still can't believe they are making this one.  Maleficent is the best character in the Disney family in my opinion.  It's a travesty that they seem so intent on destroying the character.


----------



## Ultra Instinct Vegito (Mar 26, 2012)

Hunger games 8/10


What's shaky cam?


----------



## TetraVaal (Mar 26, 2012)

αshɘs said:


> Is there a chance At the Mountains if Madness is ever going to be made, or is it dumped for good?



If 'Pacific Rim' is a massive hit, you can bet your sweet ass that Mountains will get made.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 26, 2012)

The shaky cam-work is undeniable.  I think it was really noticeable a couple of times.  When Katniss fought against Clove.  At the beginning of the film when they boarded the train.  And obviously when the actual started.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 26, 2012)

It's when there is an action sequence and everything gets all shaky or blury to be "more realistic". All it does is piss me off.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 26, 2012)

Nah, they shook the camera to keep their PG-13 rating during the action scenes. It was just awful, and the kids were _still_ gasping. They definitely knew their audience.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 26, 2012)

I like shaky cam actually, I like the aesthetics of it.  I think mainly because I'm a huge ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) for documentaries and I like the look it can give off.


----------



## Vault (Mar 26, 2012)

I think there is only 2 instances that i have actually liked shaky cam. 

The first time Batman shows up in Begins and Dr Strangelove, otherwise i think its awful in action pieces.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 26, 2012)

> I like shaky cam actually, I like the aesthetics of it. I think mainly because I'm a huge ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) for documentaries and I like the look it can give off.


Yeah, but it didn't look good here. You couldn't tell wtf was going on at any given moment. Just limbs swinging, screaming, and a few blood spurts. The most you'll get onscreen is someone getting their neck snapped.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 26, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Nah, they shook the camera to keep their PG-13 rating during the action scenes. It was just awful, and the kids were _still_ gasping. They definitely knew their audience.


 Fuck the children.


Parallax said:


> I like shaky cam actually, I like the aesthetics of it. I think mainly because I'm a huge ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) for documentaries and I like the look it can give off.


 How can you like that terrible piece of shit?  

It's like instead of being a skilled painter I can just throw a bucket of paint on canvas and people will think it's art. 


Wait, bad example, that happens.


It's like if you're fucking a broad and instead of giving her an orgasm you just wiggle your dick a lot and slap her ass and call it sex.



Anyway, here's my next rating:

*Five Easy Pieces - 1/10*

This is by far one of the most boring movies I've ever seen. The only thing that competes for the title is _Gone with the Wind_ (which actually had a lot more redeeming qualities than this movie) and _There Will Be Blood_. 

It had one saving grace: titties. And they lasted 2 seconds.


----------



## TetraVaal (Mar 26, 2012)

I like shaky-cam when Neill Blomkamp or Paul Greengrass use it.

They don't sacrifice shot-composition while utilizing it--therefore, it still makes the action sequences really well shot and fluidly edited.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 26, 2012)

Oh I agree for action pieces it's awful.  I just think in general if it's the right story with the right tone it can be the best way to tell stories.

Like the mumblecore genre


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 26, 2012)

There's no place for it in cinema.

It isn't more realistic. It's a movie, it isn't supposed to be realistic. I want to see what's going on.


----------



## TetraVaal (Mar 26, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> There's no place for it in cinema.
> 
> It isn't more realistic. It's a movie, it isn't supposed to be realistic. I want to see what's going on.



LOL, that's a really stupid and narrow-minded thing to say.

The filmmaker gets to make their films as an expression of themselves and what they like. You say shaky-cam has no place in cinema, yet I've listed two directors who use it with absolute precision. 

'The Hurt Locker', another example, was a brilliantly shot film, and that had shaky-cam from start to finish.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 26, 2012)

I'm not going to listen to someone that gave Five Easy Pieces a 1/10

just go back to watching porn and explosions CMX


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 26, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> LOL, that's a really stupid and narrow-minded thing to say.
> 
> The filmmaker gets to make their films as an expression of themselves and what they like. You say shaky-cam has no place in cinema, yet I've listed two directors who use it with absolute precision.
> 
> 'The Hurt Locker', another example, was a brilliantly shot film, and that had shaky-cam from start to finish.


It's narrow-minded and stupid to want to be able to tell what I'm looking at? 



Parallax said:


> I'm not going to listen to someone that gave Five Easy Pieces a 1/10
> 
> just go back to watching porn and explosions CMX


 That movie was boring as hell, man. There was absolutely no point in it.

"Oh I'm a pianist and I fuck everything that moves and don't want to be a pianist!"

I just don't get movies like this. Just scene after scene of boring shots of boring conversations and boring things going on. The only interesting character was the woman going to Alaska and they got rid of her in about 5 minutes.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 26, 2012)

It's called subtext and subtlety.  The movie wasn't just about grrr angry Jack Nicholson.  It was a character study dealing with personal identity


----------



## TetraVaal (Mar 26, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> It's narrow-minded and stupid to want to be able to tell what I'm looking at?



No, that's not stupid. In fact, I support the general consensus that shaky-cam is overdone. HOWEVER, I don't support the notion that shaky-cam doesn't have a place in cinema. It does. 

There's several filmmakers out there that do it and do it well. Not all of them use it as a way to mask their shitty set designs and inability to properly choreograph a memorable action sequence, ala Hunger Games.


----------



## tashtin (Mar 26, 2012)

*Wild Bill - 9/10*

The best film I have seen this year. Acting and directing was unbelievably good. Don't go expecting a "lock stock" or "snatch" this isnt your typical gangster film it is so much more. Incredibly funny and heartwarming.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 26, 2012)

Parallax said:


> It's called subtext and subtlety. The movie wasn't just about grrr angry Jack Nicholson. It was a character study dealing with personal identity


 You sure? 

Because what I saw was just a bunch of slop. You probably loved _There Will Be Blood_, eh? I think this movie was kinda like a prequel for that.

A movie can have subtext and subtlety and not be boring as fuck.


TetraVaal said:


> No, that's not stupid. In fact, I support the general consensus that shaky-cam is overdone. HOWEVER, I don't support the notion that shaky-cam doesn't have a place in cinema. It does.
> 
> There's several filmmakers out there that do it and do it well. Not all of them use it as a way to mask their shitty set designs and inability to properly choreograph a memorable action sequence, ala Hunger Games.


 I don't remember much of _The Hurt Locker_, so I can't comment on any shaky cam business in that. I don't remember complaining about it then so it must have been all right.


Anyway, here's another movie I watched:

*Chinatown - 7.5/10*

Now here's a good Nicholson movie. 

Noir, mystery, i*c*st, the main character getting beat up 50 times. Had everything. The ending was a bit depressing though--and by that I mean incredibly depressing. Very fucked up.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 26, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> I like shaky-cam when Neill Blomkamp or Paul Greengrass use it.
> 
> They don't sacrifice shot-composition while utilizing it--therefore, it still makes the action sequences really well shot and fluidly edited.


I probably agree since I feel that the shaky camera doesn't detract from the action in any of the Bourne movies.


----------



## Vault (Mar 26, 2012)

So i just spotted the a teaser for Breaking Dawn 2. Rukia, your thoughts? Another virtuoso performance by Stewart?


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Mar 26, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> I like shaky-cam when Neill Blomkamp or Paul Greengrass use it.
> 
> They don't sacrifice shot-composition while utilizing it--therefore, it still makes the action sequences really well shot and fluidly edited.



I remember in District 9 when Wikus climbed into that mech. Shaky cam sure, but Blomkamp still got the full shot, and made an awesome action scene.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 26, 2012)

Speaking of Shaky Cam being shit.


*The Fugitive - 8/10*

A pretty good film.  Fuckin' one-armed man.


----------



## TetraVaal (Mar 26, 2012)

Rukia said:


> I probably agree since I feel that the shaky camera doesn't detract from the action in any of the Bourne movies.



I really dug the action in 'Ultimatum.'


----------



## Vault (Mar 26, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> I really dug the action in 'Ultimatum.'



Very good use of shaky cam there.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 26, 2012)

Shaky cam sucks. 


Oh, PS:

*As Good as it Gets - 8/10*

Another solid 8. I am handing a lot of those lately--am I watching better movies or being more generous due to senility? 

"I think people who speak in metaphors should shampoo my crotch."

Best quote ever.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 26, 2012)

Vault said:


> So i just spotted the a teaser for Breaking Dawn 2. Rukia, your thoughts? Another virtuoso performance by Stewart?


I saw it.  It looks terrible.

At least K Stew looked hot in the trailer.



CrazyMoronX said:


> Speaking of Shaky Cam being shit.
> 
> 
> *The Fugitive - 8/10*
> ...


I like when Ford eats the patient's food in Fugitive.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 26, 2012)

That was the most tear-inducing scene in the movie.


That poor old man.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 26, 2012)

I can't believe Stunna snitched on people again.


----------



## TetraVaal (Mar 26, 2012)

Magnum Bookworm said:


> I remember in District 9 when Wikus climbed into that mech. Shaky cam sure, but Blomkamp still got the full shot, and made an awesome action scene.



Yeah. 

You know, "hand-held" is probably a better way of putting Blomkamp's style. There's nothing eratic or jarring about his direction, but you could definitely tell that most of that film was being shot on hand as opposed to a tripod.



Rukia said:


> I can't believe MartialHorror snitched on people again.



Fixed. :ho


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 26, 2012)

lol, I think too many directors just saw the shower scene in "Psycho" and was like: "Hey, that was awesome, I wanna try this shaky cam stuff too" but failed to realize why it worked. 

Even though I didn't watch enough all of it, I saw a bit of "There Will Be Blood" last night. It's the type of movie that I love when I'm in the right mood. However, I was not in the proper mood for it and instead wanted to see something stupidly entertaining. So I watched Stan Helsing again....Wow, I dont think those words have ever been uttered before. I'm almost ashamed. 

Still, I do love how "There Will be a Blood" has a score that feels like it was designed for a horror film. It is a pretty atmospheric and sometimes even creepy movie thanks to that.

Edit: MartialHorror pek Tetra


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Mar 26, 2012)

Terminator Salvation.

7/10.

Better than I thought it'd be, heck I liked it better than movie 3.

Doesn't scratch the first two though.


----------



## TetraVaal (Mar 26, 2012)

Terminator 3 was far better than Castration.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 26, 2012)

_Far_     better.


----------



## LoT (Mar 26, 2012)

*The Hunger Games*
02/10

Absolutly not worth it.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 26, 2012)

Why    not?


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 26, 2012)

I wonder if they're going to make Terminator 5 or if they're just going to reboot it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 26, 2012)

Reboots are trendy right now. 

Super-fucking-trendy.


I would put money on a reboot. Maybe in 3D. Maybe set in high school.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 26, 2012)

MartialHorror said:


> I wonder if they're going to make Terminator 5 or if they're just going to reboot it.



but it just got interesting. The main complaints I heard about that movie was CGI Arnold and "OH MY GOSH, WHY YOU NO HAVE LASERS!". The current universe can be expanded upon more. Atleast let it lead up to John Connor  sending his father to his death.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 26, 2012)

~Gesy~ said:


> but it just got interesting. The main complaints I heard about that movie was CGI Arnold and "OH MY GOSH, WHY YOU NO HAVE LASERS!". The current universe can be expanded upon more. Atleast let it lead up to John Conner  sending his father to his death.



It underperformed, critically and commercially.

The last time that happened was "Superman Returns".


----------



## Stunna (Mar 26, 2012)

MartialHorror said:


> I wonder if they're going to make Terminator 5 or if they're just going to reboot it.


Neither, but if they have to do something, revisit the concept of showing the world post-Judgment Day. It's an interesting premise... it was just poorly executed.


----------



## Vault (Mar 26, 2012)

Just saw the trailer for Raid  WTF did i just watch.


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 26, 2012)

*El Topo*

First off, the sounds, dubs and effects certainly aren't the best, and the editing seemed fast sometimes too...so it hasn't aged well in that department. So much for the cons, which are minor compared to the pros.

This movie is full of personality, ideas, vision. Can be called a western, I guess, but it's a very surreal, spiritual one. About a man's journey.

As it started I'd call it a crazy, fun ride, but as it went on and especially the way it ended, I can't really say that anymore. It has some comedic elements, it's ridiculous at times, but it's also brutal, unsettling, grotesque, tragic. Backed up by very cool imagery.

Starts on a strong note, ends on a strong note. Weird, interesting movie.

Btw, did they kill all those animals for real?


----------



## TetraVaal (Mar 26, 2012)

Glad you enjoyed 'El Topo', man. It's one of my all time favorite Western flicks.

As for the animals, from what I've read, they really were killed... but it's been some time since I went out of my way to find out the validity of all that.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 26, 2012)

If they reboot Terminator I'm honestly going to weep



> I do love how "There Will be a Blood" has a score that feels like it was designed for a horror film. It is a pretty atmospheric and sometimes even creepy movie thanks to that.



Everything about the film is outstanding. I don't know how the fucker pulled it off but damn that set was incredibly well put together.


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 26, 2012)

Sometimes I get sick of hearing you guys blabber on about this shit.

So answer me this. If you could take one book (or series) or manga and make it into a movie or say....HBO series like GoT what would it be?


----------



## Stunna (Mar 26, 2012)

Cyphon said:


> Sometimes I get sick of hearing you guys blabber on about this shit.


Sick of blabbering about movies in a movie thread?



> So answer me this. If you could take one book (or series) or manga and make it into a movie or say....HBO series like GoT what would it be?


I always thought Fullmetal Alchemist would make a good film. I think it'd translate well to an HBO series too.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 26, 2012)

Cyphon said:


> Sometimes I get sick of hearing you guys blabber on about this shit.
> 
> So answer me this. If you could take one book (or series) or manga and make it into a movie or say....HBO series like GoT what would it be?



I always fantasize about making a few of them when I inevitably become a huge director and not some loser on the internet. 

I'd say

Rurouni Kenshin: It would be based on those OVA prequels though. Probably 1 or 2 movies. I foam at the mouth over thinking about Kenshin's sanity slipping towards the end of the movie. I imagine it would play out like a stage play, him moving from one set to another as he imagines everything that's happened. 

I would also try to fix what they did with Saitoh (which felt REALLY tacked on and half assed in the anime). I don't think a movie involving the series would work. The only arc with the right structure would be Shishio and the appeal of that was seeing all of these characters we've known from the past team up.

Evangelion: what I like about this is how the Eva's could not exist without the characters and development. The problem with Bayformers is they didn't really need the human characters, who just wasted our time with crappy humor. I'd probably say it should be a trilogy and I'd combine elements from the series, Rebuild and "End of Evangelion". In fact, the third movie would be EoE pretty much except hopefully I'd make it make more sense (too abstract for the usual western viewer).

Dragonball: I've said this before, but I'd take the Pilaf arc, but replace Pilaf with King Picollo. Dragonball Evolution got this right, but went about it all wrong with the execution. The world should be more colorful and...as cheesy as it sounds, magical. Not that fake Blade Runner bullshit DBE tried to have. 

I don't think Full Metal Alchemist would make a good movie. To me, the appeal of the manga/brotherhood and even the 2003 anime was all of its characters and their interactions. If you made a movie, even a trilogy of movies, too many characters wouldn't feel necessary so they would either be tacked on or cut out all together.


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 26, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Sick of blabbering about movies in a movie thread?



That was just my attention grabber. 



> I always thought Fullmetal Alchemist would make a good film. I think it'd translate well to an HBO series too.



Oddly enough FMA popped right into my head as I was asking this question. 

I think I might like to see Codex Alera in some form. I think it could be really cool.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 26, 2012)

> If you could take one book (or series) or manga and make it into a movie or say....HBO series like GoT what would it be?



Dark Tower. HBO series.


----------



## Amuro (Mar 26, 2012)

Cyphon said:


> Sometimes I get sick of hearing you guys blabber on about this shit.
> 
> So answer me this. If you could take one book (or series) or manga and make it into a movie or say....HBO series like GoT what would it be?



Devilman, one series run. Nobody would have the balls for it though. I'd also love to see a new Guyver movie but man i made my piece about that never happening long ago.


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 26, 2012)

MartialHorror said:


> I always fantasize about making a few of them when I inevitably become a huge director and not some loser on the internet.



DO EET!



> Rurouni Kenshin:
> Evangelion:



Would love to respond in kind to such a vivid response but I have never seen/read either of these. 



> Dragonball: I've said this before, but I'd take the Pilaf arc, but replace Pilaf with King Picollo. Dragonball Evolution got this right, but went about it all wrong with the execution. The world should be more colorful and...as cheesy as it sounds, magical. Not that fake Blade Runner bullshit DBE tried to have.



After Evolution (quite possibly the worst movie I have ever seen) I have no desire or hope for DB(Z). 



> I don't think Full Metal Alchemist would make a good movie. To me, the appeal of the manga/brotherhood and even the 2003 anime was all of its characters and their interactions. If you made a movie, even a trilogy of movies, too many characters wouldn't feel necessary so they would either be tacked on or cut out all together.



So many good characters and options to work with I think this may run better as an HBO series. That way you could explore them all. GoT is chalked full of characters and that did pretty well the first season. 



Ennoea said:


> Dark Tower. HBO series.



Own the books but haven't read them yet. Soon though.


----------



## Tyrion (Mar 26, 2012)

Cyphon said:


> So answer me this. If you could take one book (or series) or manga and make it into a movie or say....HBO series like GoT what would it be?



I would have turned the last 3 books (Eldest,Brisingr and Inheritance) from the Inheritance cycle by Christopher Paolini into movies. It was stupid to make Eragon and not continue on with the series 

Maybe re-boot Eragon in the future or whatever with a better team and continue on making the other books into movies.


----------



## Vault (Mar 26, 2012)

[/Any Philip K Dick novel] 

 

And please be faithful to the books  If not we end up with abominations such as Next


----------



## TetraVaal (Mar 26, 2012)

Holy shit, I'm watching 'Zero Hour' right now and it's no wonder why 'Airplane!' spoofed this. :rofl


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 26, 2012)

> So many good characters and options to work with I think this may run better as an HBO series. That way you could explore them all. GoT is chalked full of characters and that did pretty well the first season.



Yeah an HBO series might work, but the special effects probably would suck.

As for Dragonball, the problem with DBE is the director had no real desire to do a Dragonball movie. He wanted some edgy, Blade Runner-esque sci/fi film. If Stephen Chow directed it, I think it would've been a lot more fun.

Ooooh yeah

InuYasha: I would make this a prequel surrounding Inuyasha and Kikyo. I can actually imagine a movie that would work surrounding this story, even if I have to take liberties with it. I dont think the anime would make a good movie (way too much stuff going on), but it might also make a good Tv series.


----------



## Jena (Mar 26, 2012)

Cyphon said:


> Sometimes I get sick of hearing you guys blabber on about this shit.
> 
> So answer me this. If you could take one book (or series) or manga and make it into a movie or say....HBO series like GoT what would it be?



_Good Omens_ needs a movie.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 26, 2012)

I don't think I could take a live-action InuYasha seriously.

Has anyone here read Dune or 1984? Would they be too complex for my feeble 15-year old mind?


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 26, 2012)

Just read them though I doubt you'll like them.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 26, 2012)

Oh... why's that?


----------



## TetraVaal (Mar 26, 2012)

I read 'Dune' for the first time when I was 14. I fucking love that book, one of my all time favorites.

Most of the sequels are wank, though.


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 26, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Oh... why's that?



because you smell.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 26, 2012)

I'll have you know I bathe regularly.


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 26, 2012)

you respond at the speed of light.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 26, 2012)

I'm literally just sitting here alternating between 'New Posts' and 'User CP' while I wait for _RoboCop_ to download.


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 26, 2012)

1984 is cool. There is one point I remember being extremely bored though.


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 26, 2012)

Stunna said:


> I'm literally just sitting here alternating between 'New Posts' and 'User CP' while I wait for _RoboCop_ to download.



first time seeing robocop?


----------



## Stunna (Mar 26, 2012)

I'd say 60-70% of the movies I rate in here are first time watches.

Resident noob and whatnot.


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 26, 2012)

Stunna said:


> I'd say 60-70% of the movies I rate in here are first time watches.



well that doesn't really clarify anything, but i'll assume that is a yes.


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 26, 2012)

That didn't answer the question stupid.

I got your back VBD


----------



## Stunna (Mar 26, 2012)

Yes, it's a yes, dipstick.


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 26, 2012)

*Extremely Loud and Incredibly Close*​
Well, after a hiatus, I'm going to try to finish my Academy Award marathon review thingy.

This was the second week of this AMC movie theater event. The first week I saw War Horse, Moneyball, The Tree of Life and The Descendants. My receptions of all the movies were lukewarm, as I was expecting, and this week wasn't going to be much different. 

Walking into the theater, there were some issues with the projector (or some asshole forgot to bring the right film). We were suppose to watch Hugo first, but they forgot it or something, so we saw this random Tom Hanks movie called Extremely Close and Incredibly loud. 

This was actually the only movie that was nominated that I never really heard of (or so I thought). When the movie started, I said to myself in my head "oh, it is this 9/11 movie they always play commercials for". My expectations for the movie were pretty low, given I had no interest of seeing the film based on its prior advertisements.

The movie is about this socially awkward boy (seems to have autism if you ask me), who loses his father (Tom Hanks) in the 9/11 incident. During the time he shared with his father, they would play a game where the boy would figure out a mystery that was planned by his father. The boy discovers a key in an envelope that has the name Black on it, while looking through his fathers closet, and he believes that this key is the last clue given by his father, to solve some mystery. For the rest of the film, we follow this boy track down a bunch of black people (). Okay, even though the last sentence is a joke, the first person he tracks down is actually a black person with the last name black, which is unintentionally funny to me.

I honestly don't remember this movie too well. The general gist of the movie is that the boy has communication problems, and because he is going around investigating all these random people named Black, he is finally socializing. He also meets this old crusty ass guy, 
*Spoiler*: __ 



who is his grandpa, and even before they flat out say it, it is pretty obvious,


 who randomly joins him on his adventure. The old guy can't talk because of some traumatic experience. The old man acts as a replacement to Oskar's (the boys name, I finally looked it up) poppy, helping the boy with clues by leaving sticky notes every where and giving the boy some lessons in life, mainly bravery. 

To my surprise, the film actually talked about 9/11 a lot more than I thought it would. From the trailers, it seemed like 9/11 was merely exposition for why Oskar's dad is 6 feet deep. But there are constant flash backs to 9/11. The scenes of the people reacting to 9/11 are very interesting to me, since I am a New Yorker and it is easy to relate. But it is really obvious that they were using 9/11 as a crutch to spark emotion out of the audience. 

The boys adventure of running through Manhattan is somewhat entertaining, but there is almost a Deja Vu in the way the movie runs. Every scene is either the boy remembering 9/11, or him talking to some New Yorker who has a really qwirky habit, both scenarios are filled up with the boy acting really awkward. The movie was a bit tiring, and aside from the ultimate revelation (cute ending, but very Hollywood) , a lot of it came off as filler. 

The acting was okay. Most of the supporting cast are not really given time to shine, so it is not really an actors film. I was going to say that the actor who played the protagonist Thomas Horn had real impressive range, but after a quick wikipedia search it turns out he is 15. Good thing he ended up in a Hollywood movie, other wise he probably would have gotten his ass kicked in school for looking like an 8 year old. The old guy (Max Von Sydow) was nominated for best supporting actor, which is a lame choice since he does not get enough screen time to warrant that accolade.

Okay, let's wrap this shit up. This movie is very generic, and might even be a little too low brow of a drama for a typical academy choice. Though, it was due to how safe this movie was, that it ended up being better than half ass attempts at being artsy like The Descendants. It's an okay movie, but more of a popcorn flick or 5 dollar DVD type of level. Oh, and the ladies who were sitting behind me were crying unbelievably loud. It sounded like they were being put in some type of torture chamber, it was pretty funny talking to them after, they were quite embarrassed (or maybe they were shy of my good looks :ho). Movie isn't worth seeing, but if you do see it, I wouldn't be surprised if at the end you would think "that wasn't that bad". *2.5/5*.

Not worthy of any type of nominee or award. 


Academy Awards Picture of the Year nominee rankings

1) 
2) 
3) Extremely Loud and Incredibly Close
4)  
5)


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 26, 2012)

I remember seeing the "Dune" movie when I was a kid and not having an F'ing clue what I'd just witnessed.

oOoooooOoh, Wednesday is finally time to watch "Hellraiser Revelations", the worst of the franchise that only cost $300,000 to make even though the previous (sucky) entry had like a $5,000,000 budget....WHY AM I EXCITED?!


----------



## Stunna (Mar 26, 2012)

I tried watching _Dune_ sometime ago and I'd never been more bored watching something in my entire life. Maybe I wasn't in the right mood.


----------



## Jena (Mar 26, 2012)

Stunna said:


> I don't think I could take a live-action InuYasha seriously.
> 
> Has anyone here read Dune or 1984? Would they be too complex for my feeble 15-year old mind?



_1984_ is one of my favorite novels, so it comes with my glowing recommendation.

I'd go ahead and read them. I think you might enjoy _Dune_ more...from what I remember, there's more "going on" in the novel than in _1984_ but it's been a long ass time since I read _Dune_. 

I guess it just depends what kind of novels you like to read. They're both pretty political and classic sci-fi in the sense of having huge messages they're attempting to hammer in.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 26, 2012)

I think I'll start on Dune when I get my hands on a copy. It's about time I read another novel.


----------



## Nakor (Mar 26, 2012)

Stunna said:


> I think I'll start on Dune when I get my hands on a copy. It's about time I read another novel.



Dune is one of my favorite novels. It's well worth a read even for those not interested in the sci-fi genre.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 26, 2012)

I really like 1984

then again I really like Orwell's stuff in general.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 26, 2012)

Stunna said:


> I tried watching _Dune_ sometime ago and I'd never been more bored watching something in my entire life. Maybe I wasn't in the right mood.


Seriously, was that just me?


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 26, 2012)

I never even heard of Dune :/


----------



## Parallax (Mar 26, 2012)

probably was Stunna.  I haven't seen Dune in years but I thought it was ok.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 26, 2012)

Live Action Inuyasha?


----------



## Stunna (Mar 26, 2012)

I love me some InuYasha, but I couldn't take a live-action adaption seriously.


----------



## Jena (Mar 26, 2012)




----------



## TetraVaal (Mar 27, 2012)

I thought the film adaption of 'Dune' was pretty underrated. There are some things that I strongly dislike about the film (_the extremely disjointed narrative; Paul's rushed understanding of the spice; the "prophet" dream, etc._)--however, there were also things that I did like... but nothing too substantial to make me think that this would ever qualify as the definitive film adaption. It still pisses me off greatly that Jodorowsky's take never happened.

Plus, this film is really bland compared to Lynch's other titles.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 27, 2012)

it doesn't help that his previous film was Elephant Man (which I think holds up as his best film)


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 27, 2012)

lol, Jaws 5: Cruel Jaws: D-

Been meaning to do a video review of it, so watched it again. Amusingly awful...


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 27, 2012)

Violent By Design said:


> The old guy (Max Von Sydow) was nominated for best supporting actor, which is a lame choice since he does not get enough screen time to warrant that accolade.



Eh, Judi Dench won it back then for 8 minutes of screentime and this year the academy seemed to have a thing for older guys. Anyway, another movie I'm not going to watch anytime soon, unless someone forces me to.

I was about to ask if you're going to continue with these reviews, so it's good you posted one again. Hugo, The Artist, The Help and Midnight in Paris left.  Not exactly reassuring.

Having seen only two of the nominees and not planning to watch the rest, this will seem premature, but to me Tree of Life is the best of that bunch by miles.

The others seem way too safe and cater to the academy.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 27, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> I thought the film adaption of 'Dune' was pretty underrated. There are some things that I strongly dislike about the film (_the extremely disjointed narrative; Paul's rushed understanding of the spice; the "prophet" dream, etc._)--however, there were also things that I did like... but nothing too substantial to make me think that this would ever qualify as the definitive film adaption. It still pisses me off greatly that Jodorowsky's take never happened.
> 
> Plus, this film is really bland compared to Lynch's other titles.



Part of it too is that Dune is one of those books that you really have to go completely off the rails with because of how dense it is. Which is a shame because of all 6 of those books Messiah would make an absolutely unbelievable character film. 

Oh and James Cameron took the Dune structure and inverted it completely for Avatar.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 27, 2012)

> Has anyone here read Dune or 1984? Would they be too complex for my feeble 15-year old mind?



Both great books but I'd say go for Dune. As for the film, it looked very nice but damn it was meandering.


----------



## Whimsy (Mar 27, 2012)

Read Brave New World


----------



## Stunna (Mar 27, 2012)

ME Question: If I start a new game+, will it delete my old stuff?


----------



## Jena (Mar 27, 2012)

Stunna said:


> ME Question: If I start a new game+, will it delete my old stuff?



Not unless you save over your old files (which I don't even know if you can do...).

So no.


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 27, 2012)

*The Lives of Others (Das Leben der Anderen)*

A quiet, but powerful movie. Given its synopsis the creators could have chosen a more "epic" approach with lots of twist and action but they went with a down-to-earth approach. Felt human. Compelling from beginning to end.

I liked how they pulled of the late soc-pol setting and atmosphere. Felt authentic. Also props to the actors, particurarly M?he. 

Brilliant, haunting movie with a memorable ending line.

Hungary also gets a mention, but with a sad fact  Though at least there's a more positive representative in the form of Piros Arany (it's a paprica cream).


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 27, 2012)




----------



## Rukia (Mar 27, 2012)

Wow.  Mirai Nikki was really good this week.  Fascinating episode.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 27, 2012)

Now to finish this paper and I can start _RoboCop._ Being Tetra's favorite movie, I have high expectations.


----------



## Jena (Mar 27, 2012)

αshɘs said:


> *The Lives of Others (Das Leben der Anderen)*
> 
> A quiet, but powerful movie. Given its synopsis the creators could have chosen a more "epic" approach with lots of twist and action but they went with a down-to-earth approach. Felt human. Compelling from beginning to end.
> 
> ...



I was surprised by how engaging this movie was.
We watched this in my German class (go figure) and I was expecting it to be boring as fuck based on the premise.
But it wasn't. It's really interesting, actually. I got sucked in.



Stunna said:


> Now to finish this paper and I can start _RoboCop._ Being Tetra's favorite movie, I have high expectations.


How have you not seen _RoboCop_ before? Did you not have a childhood?


----------



## Stunna (Mar 27, 2012)

There are many classics I never saw (and have yet to see) until I started getting into film about a year or two ago. Such as _Star Wars._

Which you didn't see until you were, like, seventeen.


----------



## Jena (Mar 27, 2012)

Stunna said:


> There are many classics I never saw (and have yet to see) until I started getting into film about a year or two ago. Such as _Star Wars._
> 
> Which you didn't see until you were, like, seventeen.



Ok, fair point. But I was 18. 

I watched the third prequel in the theater, though. I remember the mini doughnuts machine exploded in the lobby right before the infamous "NOOOOO" scene (coincidence?) and the movie got delayed.

Sucks ass because they took the mini doughnuts machine out of the theater after that. Now they have pizza but that's not the same thing. Fuck your greasy pizza I want my fucking mini doughnuts back.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 27, 2012)

I see you lurking, Krush. You haven't posted in ages.


----------



## Grape (Mar 27, 2012)

Damn, I'm in the hospital for a little over a month and get back to find a new RtLMYS thread and 128 pages.

Bet you didn't even notice I was gone!


----------



## Jena (Mar 27, 2012)

Grape Krush said:


> Damn, I'm in the hospital for a little over a month and get back to find a new RtLMYS thread and 128 pages.
> 
> Bet you didn't even notice I was gone!



Just take comfort in the fact that if you died, no one on here would probably notice. We'd just assume you went away for a while until we inevitably forget about you.


That's why I've designed a very specific virus for this website that will trigger upon my demise. Don't ask how it works. It's computer magic. I want to make sure that none of you forget me. I have quite a collection of disturbing porn, most of it involving beloved childhood characters, some of it involving scat. In the event of my death (I'll be tied to a chair and all these terrorists/ninjas will be flanking me and the leader will be like "you've lost" and then I'll throw my head back and laugh and I'll be like, "Lose the battle, win the war friend" and then I'll slip out of my ropes and trigger a bomb and stab him in the chest with a katana right before the flames devour us both) all my delicious porn will flood into the computer of anyone foolish enough to try an access NF.

I was intending this to be a surprise but I suppose you guys can just know about it now.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 27, 2012)

I never forgot you, Krush. I feared you'd succumbed to your fragile heart.


----------



## Grape (Mar 27, 2012)

Jena said:


> Just take comfort in the fact that if you died, no one on here would probably notice. We'd just assume you went away for a while until we inevitably forget about you.
> 
> 
> That's why I've designed a very specific virus for this website that will trigger upon my demise. Don't ask how it works. It's computer magic. I want to make sure that none of you forget me. I have quite a collection of disturbing porn, most of it involving beloved childhood characters, some of it involving scat. In the event of my death (I'll be tied to a chair and all these terrorists/ninjas will be flanking me and the leader will be like "you've lost" and then I'll throw my head back and laugh and I'll be like, "Lose the battle, win the war friend" and then I'll slip out of my ropes and trigger a bomb and stab him in the chest with a katana right before the flames devour us both) all my delicious porn will flood into the computer of anyone foolish enough to try an access NF.
> ...



Actually I did die on the operating table for a whole 7 minutes.


----------



## Jena (Mar 27, 2012)

Grape Krush said:


> Actually I did die on the operating table for a whole 7 minutes.



Can you see dead people now?

I'm not trying to be an asshole, but in the likely event that you have gained this ability I think it's only fair that you let us know.


----------



## Grape (Mar 27, 2012)

No 

Just loss of memory and shaky hands. I feel like Tom Hanks in Saving Private Ryan 

Can't remember a lot of things that happened the last 5-6 months, phone numbers, my license number. 

I did gain some bad ass anime-like scars though XD


----------



## Time Expired (Mar 27, 2012)

Jena said:


> Ok, fair point. But I was 18.
> 
> I watched the third prequel in the theater, though. I remember the mini doughnuts machine exploded in the lobby right before the infamous "NOOOOO" scene (coincidence?) and the movie got delayed.
> 
> Sucks ass because they took the mini doughnuts machine out of the theater after that. Now they have pizza but that's not the same thing. Fuck your greasy pizza I want my fucking mini doughnuts back.



Clever movie banter AND amazing, hysterical anecdotal happenstance: the world needs more Jenas.

@ what happened Grape Crush?


----------



## Vault (Mar 27, 2012)

I had a feeling your absence was health related, glad you are fine again mate. And with Krush back so will Furious George. You two are like butt buddies 

Edit 

I agree, Jena's humour is brilliant.


----------



## Grape (Mar 27, 2012)

Got stabbed twice with a 10" kitchen knife. Hit my left lung and heart.


I am immortal. Best bring a wooden stake or silver bullets if you wanna fuck with this.

@Vault - Thanks  And yeah, I love George XD


----------



## Stunna (Mar 27, 2012)

Man, _RoboCop_ is hardcore.


----------



## Time Expired (Mar 27, 2012)

Vicious           .


----------



## Jena (Mar 27, 2012)

Soul Assassin said:


> Clever movie banter AND amazing, hysterical anecdotal hapinstance: the world needs more Jenas.





Vault said:


> I agree, Jena's humour is brilliant.



Thanks! I'll mention both of you in my memoir. 


@Grape Krush: Nobutseriously I'm glad you're ok. And scars are sexy. 
Hope you're feeling better!


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 27, 2012)

Scary Movie 3: B-

This movie is pretty much one really funny moment followed by one really lame moment. I went through and watched the deleted scenes and most of them deserved to be cut. however, the alternate ending was....interesting and super different.

Pretty much, Cindy learns that her nephew doesn't exist and she is just crazy by a doctor whom I think is played by William Forsythe. Suddenly the aliens arrive and shockingly, the alien effects are MUCH better than they were in the final cut. In the final cut, they look like Halloween costumes. These ones look much more menacing and authentic and they're evil. However, before they kill everyone, the main dude transforms into the Incredible Hulk (decent effect) and kills the aliens. 

Then Cindy goes into the house and is attacked by the evil little girl but is rescued by Queen Latifah, who teaches her how to fight by beating the crap out of her husband (Matrix parody). Then they parody Matrix Reloaded by having Cindy fight and destroy an army of evil little girls. 

It was interesting, but the theatrical ending was funnier. In fact, I didnt laugh at all during the alternate ending.


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 27, 2012)

Come on man, Scary Movie 3 a B-? This is a new low imo.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 27, 2012)

*RoboCop*

This movie was hardcore, from the first five minutes when the ED-209 freaking blasts the businessman into freaking ribbons. The action was outrageous, but still cool (though for the life of me I have no idea how Boddicker, and the ED-209 kept missing RoboCop when he's five feet in front of them and freaking power-walking). I wish the final battle had been RoboCop and ED-209 duking it out (you can't tell me you didn't feel like they were building that up), but his handling of Boddicker and his thugs was good closure too. When Murphy was put in the suit I was hoping he wasn't going to be a stiff the whole movie, so I'm glad the movie didn't neglect his human side; and how that started affecting his logic, mercy, and voice (the message was obviously hammered down by his removing his helmet in the climax). That's part of what kept it from being just an average action movie.


----------



## Nakor (Mar 27, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Both great books but I'd say go for Dune. As for the film, it looked very nice but damn it was meandering.



Watch the Dune mini-series that aired on the Scifi channel. It's much better than the Lynch film if you've read the book since it is able to tell the story better. I enjoy both versions but like the mini-series more. Dune would have to be adapted into a 13 episode tv series to really due it justice.

edit: I was never into Robocopy as a kid. I don't think I ever watched it all the way through in one viewing. I'm pretty sure I had a robocopy toy though. Or at least a friend of mine did. Can't remember.


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 27, 2012)

Violent By Design said:


> Come on man, Scary Movie 3 a B-? This is a new low imo.



That does seem a bit high. 1 and 2 gave me some laughs but after that.......


----------



## Stunna (Mar 27, 2012)

I had _RoboCop_ comics when I was a kid, but I never knew there was a movie. My parents would never show me that.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 28, 2012)

Violent By Design said:


> Come on man, Scary Movie 3 a B-? This is a new low imo.



I have awful taste in comedy. Any stupid yet slightly clever comedy will get passable ratings in my books. 

There is a reason why I havent officially reviewed a comedy yet.....

I was lukewarm about Scary Movie 4 though.


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 28, 2012)

Not familiar with Lin's work, but Aronofsky making a LWaC movie could have been interesting.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 28, 2012)

> Got stabbed twice with a 10" kitchen knife. Hit my left lung and heart.



Did one of the husband find out your screwing their wives?


----------



## Icegaze (Mar 28, 2012)

The Hunger Games: 7/10


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 28, 2012)

Robocop is a decent action film.

I had a dream about Grape Kush last night. I didn't forget you Kush.


----------



## Grape (Mar 28, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Did one of the husband find out your screwing their wives?



Nope  

But my attacker and his wife are cheating on each other, I just got no piece of it 



ThePseudo said:


> Robocop is a decent action film.
> 
> I had a dream about Grape Kush last night. I didn't forget you Kush.



Was I wearing a loin clothe?


----------



## Taleran (Mar 28, 2012)

Confirmation


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 28, 2012)

I haven't watched a film in a while, I'll watch some stuff from my list this week.


----------



## Grape (Mar 28, 2012)

Rushmore - 8.9/10

Don't feel like busting out my rating scale atm. Still hard to believe Owen Wilson co-wrote it lol.

Always a good flick. Don't know why I chose to watch it though. Just came to mind.

Now I have this stuck in my head.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 28, 2012)

I'm not happy about this Total Recall movie guys.  I really liked the original.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 28, 2012)

Should I watch _Total Recall_ or _The Running Man_?


----------



## Whimsy (Mar 28, 2012)

Total Recall. Its got a woman with three titties.


----------



## Grape (Mar 28, 2012)

Running Man.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 28, 2012)

Starship Troopers.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 28, 2012)

> I'm not happy about this Total Recall movie guys. I really liked the original.



I don't like the stuff in Mars in that movie but it's very entertaining to watch. Something this film will lack.

I want the eye popping scene, Arnold's acting there was extraordinary.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 28, 2012)

What's the next remake from the late 80's early 90's?  Timecop?


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 28, 2012)

I'm telling you right now, a Predator Remake is coming up soon.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 28, 2012)

They were remaking Time Cop I heard.

I wonder when they'll remake Jaws.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 28, 2012)




----------



## Stunna (Mar 28, 2012)

MartialHorror said:


> I wonder when they'll remake Jaws.


Beyond      impossible.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 28, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Beyond      impossible.



It made too much money. At a time, it WAS the most successful movie of all time.

I do find myself wondering if they're waiting until Spielberg either says okay (or dies), although Spielberg being around didnt stop them from doing "Jaws 4".

Or maybe "Shark Night" bombing has kept them reluctant.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 28, 2012)

It's not impossible to remake Jaws, it's a good movie but they could remake it very easily.


----------



## Vault (Mar 28, 2012)

Rukia said:


> I'm not happy about this Total Recall movie guys.  I really liked the original.



See you at the party Rukia.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 28, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> It's not impossible to remake Jaws, it's a good movie but they could remake it very easily.


Well yeah, it's not literally impossible, but it'd be a monumental travesty.

*Total Recall*

Gotta be one of my favorite Schwarzenegger films. It feels like a couple of popular sci-fi films like _The Matrix_ took influence from this, and it's not hard to see why: Verhoeven's apparently trademark action, Arnold's one-liners, and the twists pertaining to his identity and reality kept the movie constantly engaging.


----------



## Samavarti (Mar 28, 2012)

*Wings of Honneamise* ~ 8.5/10

In my opinion the best thing that has came from Gainax, and ironically one of their first works.
The plot is pretty down-to-earth but quite interesting and well developed, the main character is really likeable and gets a lot of character development, and the side characters do a very good job supporting the main character, and are enjoyable to watch.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 28, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Well yeah, it's not literally impossible, but it'd be a monumental travesty.
> 
> *Total Recall*
> 
> Gotta be one of my favorite Schwarzenegger films. It feels like a couple of popular sci-fi films like _The Matrix_ took influence from this, and it's not hard to see why: Verhoeven's apparently trademark action, Arnold's one-liners, and the twists pertaining to his identity and reality kept the movie constantly engaging.



The Matrix went to the source which is Phillip K Dick and other cyberpunk authors. (Gibson etc)

Total Recall happens to be based on a PKD novel.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 28, 2012)

Oh, that solves it then.

>looks PKD up

Wow, a lot of his works have been adapted.  I should read some of these.


----------



## Grape (Mar 29, 2012)

MartialHorror said:


> They were remaking Time Cop I heard.
> 
> I wonder when they'll remake Jaws.



Don't have my glasses on, read that as "I wonder when they'll remake *Jews*.".


----------



## Vault (Mar 29, 2012)

There is a reason PKD is my favourite author ya know.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 29, 2012)

lol

Ticking Clock: B-

I think thats what this is called. It's a Cuba Gooding Jr direct-to-DVD film that is rather....clunky, technically. Its awkwardly paced and some of the drama is laughable, but I admire its ambition and I have to confess....I did not see the twist coming at all. It's very....daft, absurd to the extreme, but I wish more direct-to-DVD thrillers went that route instead of being generic. It also can be fairly intense at times. It's nice to see Cuba actually "act" again, or at least showcase some personality.

I do wish the characters acted more realistic though. Everyone is pretty stupid for the sake of driving the plot, but I guess thats a given.

Hellraiser 9: Revelations: F

Ummmmmm, maybe a D-? I didn't hate it as much as I thought I would, but it is technically the worst of the franchise....The hellraiser movies by this point demanded $5,000,000 budgets. This had $300,000 to work with (apparently, the studio had to make a movie to retain the rights, hence this happened). 

I think part of its salvation is by this point, I felt if I had to be angry with anyone, it should be me because I was stupid enough to watch it knowing it would suck.

YAY! No more Hellraiser movies.....That was exhausting.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Mar 29, 2012)

The Artist:
9/10
I liked it because i like that age of cinema, but i don't think it's story deserves best picture, and i feel like they wasted the oportunity to make the entire people around him start to talk while he continues to speak silent.


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 29, 2012)

Yeah Stunna, you should totally read some PKD.


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 29, 2012)

Stunna, what are your thoughts on _Fireproof_? Don't tell my your parents didn't want you to watch this film with them. I can't be the only Christian who thinks this film is atrocious.

It's definitely in my_ top 5 worst films I've ever seen_ list.


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 29, 2012)

come on now, it is 2012, people have been remaking movies for a 100 years now. There is no movie that would be untouchable from being remade.


----------



## Tyrion (Mar 29, 2012)

Would Terminator be re-made?

I think Harry Potter is untouchable, and the Matrix.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Mar 29, 2012)

Star Wars also seems to be untouchable, Lucas himself said that he arranged things so that even after he dies nobody will be able to mess with his baby and make more films.
So for the next 100 years don't expect any more Star Wars film.

I think that Citizen Kane is also untouchable


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 29, 2012)

A.Glover92 said:


> Would Terminator be re-made?


The Titanic and Avatar are essentially remakes, why would Terminator be exempt? 



> I think Harry Potter is untouchable, and the Matrix.



Harry Potter? 


The Matrix would be highly proned to being remade, considering its a movie about the future and the "present" (the 90s"). Which means it is more prone to being dated than other movies, so yes 50 years from now there is a chance that they would remake The Matrix.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 29, 2012)

> Star Wars also seems to be untouchable, Lucas himself said that he arranged things so that even after he dies nobody will be able to mess with his baby and make more films.



If anything someone should probably remake the Prequels.


----------



## Tyrion (Mar 29, 2012)

Dunno, just seems like all the actors and actresses who have appeared in those movies seemed to fit the roles perfectly. With the Terminator, it's going to be hard to find someone and replace Arnie and the line "I'll be back". 

With Harry Potter everyone's got used to Daniel Radcliffe, Emma Watson and Rupert Grint. 

Matrix, yeah prolly.


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 29, 2012)

A.Glover92 said:


> Dunno, just seems like all the actors and actresses who have appeared in those movies seemed to fit the roles perfectly. With the Terminator, it's going to be hard to find someone and replace Arnie and the line "I'll be back".


A remake doesn't have to be good to be made. 



> With Harry Potter everyone's got used to Daniel Radcliffe, Emma Watson and Rupert Grint.
> 
> .


Not really, the chances of any of those actors being relevant 10 years from now are not very high, much less down the years when we are elderly. The only problem that would come from remaking Harry Potter is the amount of movies they would need to make, but there would be no real hesitation in remaking a block buster type of movie like HP.


----------



## Jena (Mar 29, 2012)

Powerful Lord said:


> Star Wars also seems to be untouchable, Lucas himself said that he arranged things so that even after he dies nobody will be able to mess with his baby and make more films.
> So for the next 100 years don't expect any more Star Wars film.



_Star Wars_ was already kind of remade. The changes Lucas put into the special releases are pretty numerous and while they don't drastically change the story, some of them do alter it (for example, showing that Greedo shot first).

By the way, you should resize your sig.


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 29, 2012)

you should resize your mom


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 29, 2012)

Powerful Lord said:


> I think that Citizen Kane is also untouchable



I see no reason why Citizen Kane would not be remade internationally.


----------



## Grape (Mar 29, 2012)

Harry Potter *should* be remade. Yeah everyone including myself fell in love with the original cast, but I love the source material much, much more. It could be planned out, scheduled etc so that the child actors aren't 22 and filming the seventh book. Someone has to do it someday.. the source deserves it 



*Stranger Than Fiction - 8.6/10* 

Pretty good flick. Have been unsure about watching it because of my own doubts in a dramatic role from Will Ferrell, but I think he was perfectly cast and don't see why he shouldn't take on more dramas. Interesting story idea, well cast and I *loved* how it was shot. Great cinematography throughout.

Love Dustin Hoffman. Will watch Kramer vs Kramer next I think...


----------



## Jena (Mar 29, 2012)

Violent By Design said:


> you should resize your mom



She is fabulous at 632 pounds fuck you.


----------



## Tyrion (Mar 29, 2012)

A black guy as Harry Potter.


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 29, 2012)

Harry Potter movies were pretty shitty. I see no reason they shouldn't be remade and hopefully made a lot better.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 29, 2012)

ThePseudo said:


> Stunna, what are your thoughts on _Fireproof_? Don't tell my your parents didn't want you to watch this film with them. I can't be the only Christian who thinks this film is atrocious.


That movie is too white for my parents to encourage me to watch. 

And yes, it's awful.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Mar 29, 2012)

The Harry Potter books are pretty shitty why remake them anyway...


----------



## Taleran (Mar 29, 2012)

I think there are certain films either because of impact or a certain agreement about quality are safe from the reboot machine.


----------



## Tyrion (Mar 29, 2012)

I just hope Michael Bay re-boots all of these films. Especially Star Wars


----------



## Powerful Lord (Mar 29, 2012)

Grape Krush said:


> Harry Potter *should* be remade. Yeah everyone including myself fell in love with the original cast, but I love the source material much, much more. It could be planned out, scheduled etc so that the child actors aren't 22 and filming the seventh book. Someone has to do it someday.. the source deserves it



If they ever remade it they should try to do it a TV show this time, each book takes place during one year, so each season adapts one book, that basis is already perfect for TV, and they could explore more things in the school that the books and movies didn't explore.




> Harry Potter movies were pretty shitty. I see no reason they shouldn't be remade and hopefully made a lot better.


Where were they shitty? 



> The Harry Potter books are pretty shitty why remake them anyway...


----------



## Taleran (Mar 29, 2012)

The books were incredibly bland and mediocre. The movies improved vastly on the source by cutting a lot of the bullshit out of it.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 29, 2012)

Really? I've only ever heard praise for the books.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 29, 2012)

A Harry Potter remake.  

I'm in if Rowling agrees to re-write the last 3-4 books.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 29, 2012)

HP is an okay book series, they're engaging for the most part but the last few books were mediocre. 

And why the fuck is race being brought up about Hunger Games? We keep going in circles.


----------



## Tyrion (Mar 29, 2012)

In an article published March 26, 2012, Dodai Stewart reported that several users on Twitter posted racist tweets, criticizing the portrayals of Rue, Thresh and Cinna by African American actors. Stewart states that "_t's not just a couple of tweets, it's not just a coincidence. There's an underlying rage, coming out as overt prejudice and plain old racism. [Amandla] Sternberg is called a 'black bitch,' a '^ (use bro)' and one person writes that though he pictured Rue with 'darker skin,' he 'didn't really take it all the way to black.' It's as if that is the worst possible thing a person could be."[73] Stewart also addresses the fact that while a number of these users claim to be fans of the book, none acknowledge the fact that both Rue and Thresh are described by author Suzanne Collins as having "dark brown skin."[73] Stewart also points to the fact that in a 2011 interview with Entertainment Weekly, Collins stated that while she did not have any ethnic background in mind for lead characters Katniss and Gale due to the fact that the book is written in "a time period where hundreds of years have passed" and that there would be "a lot of ethnic mixing", she explains "there are some characters in the book who are more specifically described", and states that both Rue and Thresh are African American.[74]

Fahima Haque of The Washington Post, Bim Adewunmi of The Guardian, and Christopher Rosen of The Huffington Post all reiterate the fact that Rue and Thresh are described in The Hunger Games as having dark brown skin, as well as Collins assertion that they were intended to be depicted as African Americans.[75][76][77] Adewunmi remarked that "it comes to this: if the casting of Rue, Thresh and Cinna has left you bewildered and upset, consider two things. One: you may be a racist – congrats! Two: you definitely lack basic reading comprehension. Mazel tov!"[76] Haque observed: "the real insanely horrible, awful problem is just that is an example of pure racism. It’s downright disgusting that at a time when other decent Americans are mourning the loss of Trayvon Martin, who was senselessly murdered last month, these readers have no qualms with publicly saying that black people ruined their movie experience."[75] Erik Kain of Forbes saw the controversy as a way to appreciate the value of free speech. He states that while society may never be free of racism, "[r]acist comments made on Facebook and Twitter quickly become public record. Aggregations of these comments, like the Jezebel piece, expose people for what they are. Sure, many hide under the cloak of anonymity, but many others cannot or choose not to. And as the internet becomes more civilized and its denizens more accountable, this sort of thing carries more and more weight."[78] Amandla Stenberg responded to the controversy with the following statement: "As a fan of the books, I feel fortunate to be part of The Hunger Games family... It was an amazing experience; I am proud of the film and my performance. I want to thank all of my fans and the entire Hunger Games community for their support and loyalty."[79]

_


----------



## Taleran (Mar 29, 2012)

Summarize next time instead of posting impenetrable walls of text.


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 29, 2012)

Powerful Lord said:


> Where were they shitty?



Not sure if I follow your question. I watched them in the US or more specifically Pennsylvania and they were shitty there. I assume they are the same movie everywhere though, so they are shitty everywhere.


I did enjoy the books however. I thought they were quite engaging even if they weren't masterpieces.


----------



## Tyrion (Mar 29, 2012)

Use your eyes and read. Are you blind?


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 29, 2012)

The 3rd and 4th HP movies were the best. The first two were sort of cute, good for an afternoon watch I guess. It went really downhill with the 5th and 6th once the angst got amplified, I have yet to watch the last two though.

Gilliam making a movie would have been cool, and thinking about this, I'd been curious to see people like Del Toro, Jeunet, Jodorowsky direct episodes. Might as well make this series interesting while we're at it.

Eh, fuck this series.

*Down by Law*

Interesting movie. It feels like it turned a couple of jail movie tropes upside down, though I can't put my hands on it why. But it definitely feels different. The opening was great with that song and pics of Louisiana. The dynamic between the characters also worked, though I felt Benigni was a bit much at times. The music during their "wanderings" made this have a spiritual atmosphere.
I'm going to check out more Jarmusch films, that's for sure.


----------



## Jena (Mar 29, 2012)

> Adewunmi remarked that "it comes to this: if the casting of Rue, Thresh and Cinna has left you bewildered and upset, consider two things. One: you may be a racist – congrats! Two: you definitely lack basic reading comprehension. Mazel tov!"




Also Amandla Stenberg is fucking adorable. Haters to the left.



Cyphon said:


> I did enjoy the books however. I thought they were quite engaging even if they weren't masterpieces.


Ironically, the thing I like the best about the books (the characters) were the weakest aspect of the movies IMHO.

Especially Harry. I will never forgive the movies for taking away his sarcasm.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 29, 2012)

Don't give that article any additional publicity, Glover.  

I read it a few weeks ago.  The writer is clueless.  It's like he woke up and discovered the internet for the first time.  There is a lot of racism on the internet.  Why act surprised about it now?  The writer is giving a voice to the vocal minority in this case.  99% of the people that see the movie won't care what race any of the characters are.


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 29, 2012)

I scream, you scream, we all scream for ice cream.


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 29, 2012)

Yeah, we have already seen tons of racism in this thread alone


----------



## Taleran (Mar 29, 2012)

I love that as much as we try to escape it we always do come back to the same like 6 topics.


----------



## Tyrion (Mar 29, 2012)

Well he says it caused an "outrage" and weren't just a "few tweets" just flying about. Either way, the fans of the books should be disgusted, not all obviously, the idiots who were being racist. 

Lemme see if Kingsley Shacklebolt received any beef from any Harry Potter fans, since he was black and all.


----------



## Jena (Mar 29, 2012)

Taleran said:


> I love that as much as we try to escape it we always do come back to the same like 6 topics.



k now lets discuss how we feel about the prequels


----------



## Stunna (Mar 29, 2012)

I've always enjoyed all the HP movies. I don't really remember a ton from the last movie though.

EDIT: Someone say _Star Wars_ prequels?


----------



## Rukia (Mar 29, 2012)

The Phanton Menace is a better movie than Attack of the Clones, Revenge of the Sith, and Return of the Jedi.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 29, 2012)

Rukia said:


> The Phanton Menace is a better movie than Attack of the Clones, Revenge of the Sith, and Return of the Jedi.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Mar 29, 2012)

Revenge of the Sith was the best of the prequels and was better than Reurn of the Jedi.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 29, 2012)

Powerful Lord said:


> Revenge of the Sith was the best of the prequels and was better than Reurn of the Jedi.


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 29, 2012)

Star Wars sucks period. Come at me bros.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 29, 2012)

Why did they make a new Total Recall movie?  That is a question I would like to see answered.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 29, 2012)

The prequels are exactly the three movies that the cult that formed surrounding the originals deserved.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 29, 2012)




----------



## Powerful Lord (Mar 29, 2012)

It is, the reviews are even better:



> Critical reaction towards Revenge of the Sith was generally positive. Film review site Rotten Tomatoes calculated an approval rating of 81% based on 253 reviews, making it the highest-rated out of the prequel trilogy and the third highest-rated film of the entire Star Wars saga: The Phantom Menace, Attack of the Clones and Return of the Jedi are rated 59%, 67%, and 79% respectively, while A New Hope and The Empire Strikes Back are rated 94% and 97% respectively.[49] Some critics considered it the best of the prequels,[49] while other reviewers judged it to be the best Star Wars film since The Empire Strikes Back.



And yes, i had my opinion made before i saw that.
In fact, it was Episode III that made me like Star Wars, i can now see the many problems it had and The Empire Strikes Back is the best Star Wars film, but RotS is till one of the best Star Wars films, and the best of the prequels.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 29, 2012)

gtfotta here with those reviews. The opinions of paid people are still opinions.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Mar 29, 2012)

Since i knew nobody in this thread was going to back me up in that statement, i had to find other ways


----------



## Stunna (Mar 29, 2012)

No one needs to back you up. Your opinion is just that, your own. I just happen to disagree with it.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Mar 29, 2012)

I know, that's normal, if everybody had the same opinion life would be a little boring


----------



## Grape (Mar 29, 2012)

Cyphon said:


> Star Wars sucks period. Come at me bros.



It does fucking suck.

Seriously. I have said it in every version of this thread and I may as well say it here.

Fuck SW


----------



## Z (Mar 29, 2012)

I don't think Citizen Kane should be remade at all. Isn't that the only film that Orson Welles was able to make without constant editing of stuff that Welles didn't want? Citizen Kane is his signature, his trademark, it is Orson Welles himself.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Mar 29, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Don't give that article any additional publicity, Glover.
> 
> I read it a few weeks ago.  The writer is clueless.  It's like he woke up and discovered the internet for the first time.  There is a lot of racism on the internet.  Why act surprised about it now?  The writer is giving a voice to the vocal minority in this case.  99% of the people that see the movie won't care what race any of the characters are.



 People should just be glad there's a book adaptation that is close to the novel they read . Hell, if the actor is good, I don't care what race he/she is.

I didn't get mad at The Bone Collector because Lincoln Rhyme was black in the movie. I got mad because Denzal acted like he didn't give one shit about the character.



Jena said:


> k now lets discuss how we feel about the prequels



Come on guys, I leave for 3 days because of the malware problem and come back to a Star Wars discussion. I thought we were better than this .


----------



## Grape (Mar 29, 2012)

It's probably the third SW discussion in this thread 


Thread topic is a circle.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 29, 2012)

Magnum Bookworm said:


> People should just be glad there's a book adaptation that is close to the novel they read .



Why wouldn't you rather have an entertaining movie? I can always go read the books. Never will understand the idea of wanting something I already read to be the same on screen that defeats the point of imagination.


----------



## Nakor (Mar 29, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Why did they make a new Total Recall movie?  That is a question I would like to see answered.



Because movie studios ran out of new ideas and they want to make money


----------



## MajorThor (Mar 29, 2012)

The Chamber (Gene Hackmen, Chris O'Donnel) 7.0 / 10.0

I'm a freak for law/justice-type movies.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 29, 2012)

Grape Krush said:


> It's probably the third SW discussion in this thread
> 
> 
> Thread topic is a circle.


Why do you hate SW again?


----------



## Vault (Mar 29, 2012)

Just watching the Matrix now, and wondering, Neo's bullet dodge, why isnt there a clip of him actually moving in real time not just the slo-mo crap  You would think someone would do it but no.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 29, 2012)

Damn Dennis Hopper was frightening in Blue Velvet, you really wouldn't want to fuck with him.


----------



## Grape (Mar 29, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Why do you hate SW again?



I loathe everything about it. EVERYTHING.



*Our Idiot Brother - 8.9/10*

Just a really good flick. Tugs at your heart, especially the last ~20 minutes. The charades scene got me  I laughed, I cried, hell I even paused it and took a dump, but did not want to


----------



## Stunna (Mar 29, 2012)

*Escape from New York*

Holy crap, Snake Plissken is a badass. He just doesn't give a crap.


----------



## Grape (Mar 29, 2012)

Kinda like me. Kinda.


----------



## TetraVaal (Mar 30, 2012)

Testing...


----------



## Tazmo (Mar 30, 2012)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

